# What do you like about the previous poster? PART 2!



## bmann0413 (Oct 29, 2009)

I noticed that the last thread was getting kinda full, so let's start a new one!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 29, 2009)

We have alot of the same interests.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 29, 2009)

Member of the _Dims Great Smile and Dimples Fraternity _:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2009)

Woo hoo, a new thread....I think I just like everyone


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 29, 2009)

Lives somewhere I would like to visit.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 31, 2009)

She called me cute.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 31, 2009)

Has a good memory...


----------



## nikola090 (Nov 1, 2009)

she often answer me when I write!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 1, 2009)

is adorable!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2009)

*Cute & Adorable*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 1, 2009)

He's nice, cute and adorable!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 2, 2009)

She has a nice picture drawing of herself and this I like.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2009)

Fun to play with


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 2, 2009)

I like her signatures and she is also fun to post with!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 2, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> I like her signatures and she is also fun to post with!



His a Dag


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2009)

Love her pussy cat avatar


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 2, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Love her pussy cat avatar



She lives near the beach --- so jealous


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 2, 2009)

Love the Avatar Cute Kitty Kay - "Sumo Kitty" :happy:


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 2, 2009)

He seems like he would have this big, booming theatre voice...Don't ruin my fantasy if you don't.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 2, 2009)

*Never takes a bad picture - always perfect :wubu:- will this streak end  *


 I don't have a big booming voice - sorry 

But it has made for some very amusing reactions :happy:


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Never takes a bad picture - always perfect :wubu:- will this streak end  *
> 
> 
> I don't have a big booming voice - sorry
> ...



His a machine (referring to your post on the exercise thread)


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2009)

Knows what I mean right now when I say, OMG isn't it hot!!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Knows what I mean right now when I say, OMG isn't it hot!!



lol knows what i mean when i say Good onya


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 6, 2009)

She doesn't use MySpace.


----------



## mel (Nov 6, 2009)

she is so pretty!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 11, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous! But I'm pretty sure she lies about her age.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 11, 2009)

His from Norway.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 11, 2009)

I seriously love that fat cat avatar


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 11, 2009)

Great mom from all I can see and has a lot of nice things to say to others on the boards!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 12, 2009)

She's in a place that I love to pronounce. lol


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 12, 2009)

He posted a great letter


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 12, 2009)

I love the avatar (Sumo Kitty) :happy:


----------



## sirGordy (Nov 12, 2009)

Thinks he is a decent person, and I know, since I met him at the bash


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool guy & a fellow tech/geek just like me - I gotta get one of those light sabers


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 12, 2009)

He seems like a cool dude.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 12, 2009)

Likes to share music


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Fellow Aussie!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 12, 2009)

She is a total cutie! :bow:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 14, 2009)

He's into fat art.... and oh.. he seems nice as well!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 14, 2009)

Has great lips (don't be nervous don't mean it in a sexual perv way)


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Nov 14, 2009)

I like she's a fellow Aussie full of AWESOMNESS!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 14, 2009)

Ditto, full of AWSOMENESS


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 14, 2009)

She loves chocolate. :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2009)

She's nice to me.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 17, 2009)

He started this thread


----------



## Noir (Nov 17, 2009)

she has a pic of a cat that reminds me of my old cat. Fat and fluffy.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 17, 2009)

He likes cats, not many guys do..


----------



## Noir (Nov 17, 2009)

Inhibited and I are now officially friends. So she is awesome.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 17, 2009)

Lmao i like that he now thinks i'm awesome another thing he does not have in common with other guys..


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 17, 2009)

She's funny


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 17, 2009)

She is very sweet and wears fabulous shoes.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2009)

She's fun to chat with!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 18, 2009)

He is a Gleek (as it says above his pic)


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 21, 2009)

Cute Avatar and a big fan of drinking Milk just like me :happy:


----------



## mulrooney13 (Nov 21, 2009)

He's all over the forums and always has a well-written post.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 21, 2009)

Someone new to play with, in Change a Letter


----------



## Noir (Nov 22, 2009)

obviously she likes fairies which is very cool


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 22, 2009)

Noir said:


> obviously she likes fairies which is very cool



_*I love your mustache*_


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 22, 2009)

According to her signature, she's a cancer - as am I! 

Cancer's rule!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 23, 2009)

A workout machine & manages to look amazing even after the most intense workout session


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> A workout machine & manages to look amazing even after the most intense workout session



Gave a nice compliment to tinkerbell


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> A workout machine & manages to look amazing even after the most intense workout session





Inhibited said:


> Gave a nice compliment to tinkerbell



I know! Thanks!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 23, 2009)

I like her avatar pic. It looks cute.


----------



## MamaLisa (Nov 23, 2009)

she is a sexy fatty.. mmmmm wish i was in the states lol :eat2:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 23, 2009)

Her red hair rocks!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 24, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Her red hair rocks!



She lives in the Lone Star state reminds me of Lone Star Restaurants


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 24, 2009)

She also has a really cute avatar!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 24, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> She also has a really cute avatar!



When i see her screen name it always makes me sing Brown eyed girl


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 24, 2009)

She keeps this thread alive.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 25, 2009)

She's a pretty chica.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 25, 2009)

She can dress! I've seen pics!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 26, 2009)

Fat & Fluffy ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Fat & Fluffy ((((HUGS))))



Is from NYC


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 26, 2009)

Has an awesome accent


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 26, 2009)

Reminds me of a perfume I once wore..Lulu


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 26, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Reminds me of a perfume I once wore..Lulu



Likes Lulu perfume ... though they don't make it like they used too smells different to me


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 26, 2009)

Inhibited lives in Australia so that means they had to face 5 of the world's most deadliest creatures just to get to the fridge. I respect that.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 26, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> Inhibited lives in Australia so that means they had to face 5 of the world's most deadliest creatures just to get to the fridge. I respect that.



lmao that he makes me think....


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 28, 2009)

She's straightforward.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 30, 2009)

She complemented me in another thread!  Also I like her hair!


----------



## steely (Nov 30, 2009)

I love his new avatar picture. Makes me smile!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 30, 2009)

steely said:


> I love his new avatar picture. Makes me smile!



She was very supportive when i first started posting


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 1, 2009)

She's been nice to me.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 1, 2009)

We have alot of the same intrests!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 1, 2009)

*P*ositive outlook and always takes a photo with a great smile-


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2009)

He's nice to everyone here. I find that admirable.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 3, 2009)

*F*ootball fan :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 3, 2009)

He's a good guy.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 3, 2009)

Has FANTASTIC hair!


----------



## mel (Dec 4, 2009)

I have read a few of her posts and she seems very kind hearted


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 5, 2009)

Her avatar bears an AWESOME resemblance to her. And she's pretty.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 6, 2009)

Like the drawing in his profile....


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 7, 2009)

She's cool.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 7, 2009)

Lloyd is Pretty Freakin' Sweet Awsome Sauce, Maan!

Cute, Polite, Funny! 

 And SUCH a Nice Guy! 


[ -Goes back to Lurkville.- ]


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 8, 2009)

She rocks because she thinks that way of me.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 8, 2009)

He posted an awesome desktop!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 8, 2009)

He's totally a cool dude. We share things in common, from what it seems.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 8, 2009)

He looks like a cutie in that picture that the dog is looking up in


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 9, 2009)

*B*rownEyedChica: looks great with her new hairstyle


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 9, 2009)

Tony always look great no matter what the style!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 9, 2009)

I like her new avatar picture


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Dec 9, 2009)

She's luscious... Duh


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 10, 2009)

Like the pics she has posted


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 10, 2009)

She seems nice...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 10, 2009)

She is SO Gorgeous! And Really Nice, She's given me advice on more than one occassion! [sp? I totally murdered that word.  ]


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2009)

She's a cutie! :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 10, 2009)

He posts beautiful pics on the photography thread....they make me happy


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 10, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> He posts beautiful pics on the photography thread....they make me happy




where do I start?? she is beautiful and funny and she and I seem to totally be on the same wave length most of the time... :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 11, 2009)

Because that is just a lovely thing to say. Thank you fat9276 :blush:
She is such a super sweety!!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 11, 2009)

She's a totally nice person!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 11, 2009)

has a nice smile.


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2009)

You wear the coolest slutty boots. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 12, 2009)

She is one of the most genuine, kind and decent human beings I know in my virtual world.


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh littlefairy, how sweet. You know I think the exact same thing about you. :happy:


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 13, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2009)

freakyfred said:


> Very pretty!



Sweetie! :blush:

I like his excellent taste in cartoons.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 13, 2009)

She always has something nice to say!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 16, 2009)

He looks like someone in my family... weird. lol


----------



## the_captain (Dec 16, 2009)

Has a cool looking signature!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 16, 2009)

Gives lovely compliments, and is very good with words


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 16, 2009)

She's sweet.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 16, 2009)

She's a lovely woman and appears to be very nice.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 17, 2009)

He embraces his weirdness.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2009)

She understands why he embraces his weirdness, I think.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the smiling Avatar ...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 19, 2009)

His picture of the Pillsbury Doughboy is awesome.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 22, 2009)

He wants to be a cartoonist. Cool


----------



## steely (Dec 22, 2009)

He is a true FA. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 22, 2009)

she has a cool personality


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 22, 2009)

He has a very funny signature.


----------



## bbwlover19 (Dec 22, 2009)

has a cool pic


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 22, 2009)

Seems to live in (viva) Las Vegas


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 22, 2009)

He seems to have good taste in music.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Dec 22, 2009)

seems to be from Norway, which is pretty brutal.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 22, 2009)

Knows his music, which means someone else to play with


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 22, 2009)

She has a cute name.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 22, 2009)

*Appreciates animation- I'm also a big fan of this medium*


----------



## Mathias (Dec 22, 2009)

He's the king of .gifs around here!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 23, 2009)

Love the avatar - great smile ( I could never be king of the Gifs... that is Bio's domain He Rules :bow: )


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 23, 2009)

Is always nice to everyone..... well i haven't read a mean post by you as yet


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 23, 2009)

has a delightful avatar pic.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 23, 2009)

Makes "gangsta" gestures in pictures


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 23, 2009)

really likes to play this game!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 23, 2009)

She has a nice sense of alliteration.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 23, 2009)

He's into writing


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Dec 23, 2009)

She has brown eyes


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 23, 2009)

He's a jellyfish in the ocean


----------



## Shosh (Dec 23, 2009)

She is beautiful and sexy and sassy!
I love her confidence.

xoxo

Susannah


----------



## Mathias (Dec 23, 2009)

I like her new nickname!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 23, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I like her new nickname!



He is a hottie.:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 23, 2009)

Fellow Aussie...and a lovely lady too!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 23, 2009)

She is just a really wonderful person


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you my sweet 
She has a very kind heart!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 24, 2009)

she loves chocolate yummmmm!


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Dec 24, 2009)

She's fat and fluffy


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 24, 2009)

Lives by the ocean, i <3 water....


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 24, 2009)

I love the lil dancing Fat!So? lady .


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 24, 2009)

She has great hair.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 24, 2009)

Her profile picture is awesome.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 24, 2009)

His weird


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 24, 2009)

She appreciates my idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 24, 2009)

lol he knows how to spell


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 24, 2009)

She has a quote by the Dalai Lama. :bow:


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 24, 2009)

Is artistic.......


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 24, 2009)

is from a country of sexay accents mate.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 24, 2009)

lol can do a good Aussie accent.....


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 25, 2009)

she made me lol when i read that hahaha. i AM pretty sweet like that. lol


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful (Dec 25, 2009)

loves big butts and is convinced (not conceited) lol


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 25, 2009)

Her name is making me sing


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 25, 2009)

Likes to sing


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 25, 2009)

shes *luscious*


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 25, 2009)

I love his screen name, it makes me smile


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 25, 2009)

She has no reason to ask me what time it is here


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 25, 2009)

She's a senior member.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 25, 2009)

lol she is online........


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 26, 2009)

She is a fellow Aussie.... her birthday is 4 days before mine and she always has such lovely things to say about people...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 26, 2009)

I like her avatar


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 26, 2009)

she has a delightfuly christasy avatar


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 26, 2009)

bigbuttlover39 said:


> she has a delightfuly christasy avatar



oops, meant "christmasy* lols


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 26, 2009)

His Batman


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 26, 2009)

She has an awesome avatar.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 26, 2009)

Even though his not in England his still from a place called Kent....


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 26, 2009)

She appreciates the name of my hometown.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 26, 2009)

He knows that we are all crazy...


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 26, 2009)

I like her open nature, and her ability to "take it on the chin"


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 26, 2009)

She's a gem.... is wondering if she would be nice enough to share chocolate..


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 26, 2009)

Oooh she must like choccies too....would give you a Polly Waffle if I had one hon


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 26, 2009)

She shares.............. 

Chocolate is overrated, will eat some if it is available but won't go out of my way to buy it....


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 26, 2009)

She likes to share.

You know Inhibited, I think I may not post here for a while, since eventually you're going to run out of things to say about me.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 26, 2009)

lol he seems intelligent .....


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 26, 2009)

got a cute avatar


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the name snuggletiger ^.^


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 27, 2009)

Is creative.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 27, 2009)

Has a cute pic for her avatar... very festive... I wish it was bigger though... lol


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 27, 2009)

So pretty both inside and out......


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 29, 2009)

We both don't have MySpace, but just Facebook. I think that's a good quality


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 29, 2009)

He's quite a handsome young man.


----------



## Noir (Dec 29, 2009)

oddball's are usually the best type of people


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Noir said:


> oddball's are usually the best type of people



He's hot!

(Is this how this works?!)


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 29, 2009)

She is not wishy washy....has strong opinions that make sense


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 29, 2009)

She's very supportive.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 30, 2009)

She is a twin... that is so cool... and has a great avatar...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 30, 2009)

Aust99 said:


> She is a twin... that is so cool... and has a great avatar...



She is beautiful, if her profile picture is any indication. :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's into animation, like me!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 31, 2009)

His always sunshiney disposition.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 31, 2009)

She is kind and pretty


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 3, 2010)

Like the poster above her, she is also kind and pretty


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 3, 2010)

He comes across as being intelligent..


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 3, 2010)

She has an awesome avatar, and probably an even "awesomer" accent


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 3, 2010)

Like the song "Lost Realist" on his My Space page...


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 3, 2010)

I love that she was brave enough to post her arms


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 3, 2010)

lol wha?? is that still up i thought i took them down


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 3, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> lol wha?? is that still up i thought i took them down



I have no idea, just remember seeing it lol 
hahaha, have you gone to look for your arms?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 3, 2010)

She loves painting.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 3, 2010)

He's from Kent in the USA??.... I lived in Kent in the UK last year....


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 4, 2010)

She's so cool, she's measured in Kelvin.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 4, 2010)

He is truly one of the nice guys!!


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 4, 2010)

She is a truly brilliant wordsmith...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 4, 2010)

He appreciates good writing.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 4, 2010)

Her avatar is hilarious.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 4, 2010)

Has an excellent sense of humour!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 4, 2010)

She always posts right above me... weird.


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2010)

Simply everything.. :happy:


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 4, 2010)

She looks GORGEOUS in her new avatar photo


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 4, 2010)

Another member with great style


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 4, 2010)

Without her, I think this thread would die


----------



## the_captain (Jan 4, 2010)

She has such an amazing knowledge of music!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 4, 2010)

He is disorderly


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like her avatar. It's cute.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2010)

He has a great smile


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 5, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> He has a great smile



OMG, a pretty girl said that I have a great smile! *squeals*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 5, 2010)

Is not ashamed to squeal when he is excited!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

Has a terrific screen name.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a soft spot for Oddballs


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

She has a soft spot for people like me.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 5, 2010)

He's more than willing to run to the aid of freezing BBW in the harsh cold of winter. :happy: Such a gentleman.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

She appreciates a gentleman.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 5, 2010)

Appreciates a good screen name!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 7, 2010)

*Luscious in Red* :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 7, 2010)

He appreciates photography......:blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 7, 2010)

She's good peeps!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 7, 2010)

She is a sexy woman.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 8, 2010)

He post's interesting opinions and makes adorable youtube videos....


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2010)

She is very artistic and good with her thumbs.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 8, 2010)

He thinks the whole world is crazy... So do I  lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 8, 2010)

She IS a darling angel


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2010)

She appreciates fine chocolates.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 8, 2010)

He has chocolate. :eat2:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 8, 2010)

Edit: Erp, luscious beat me to it.

I like.. that luscious is so very speedy with the commenting. Yes. And she likes chocolate, which is also good.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2010)

Both of the ladies are beautiful, inside and out. :kiss2:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 8, 2010)

*leaps in!* He is from Washington where I grew up! Ah. Okay. All better.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2010)

She is a Washingtonian.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 8, 2010)

Woops to slow

He has cuuuuute cheeks


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2010)

She started a B-day thread for me. :blush: :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2010)

He preaches love instead of hate.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 9, 2010)

Seems pretty cool.


----------



## sirGordy (Jan 9, 2010)

Has a kewl avatar


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 9, 2010)

A genuine person


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2010)

She has a lovely smile


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 9, 2010)

YAY!!! I don't think I have been after you yet...... 


What I like about Kimberly is that she always has such positive and lovely things to say about peeople. Also, she is a fellow Aussie and she thinks I'm crush worthy... lol

Oh... and her bedroom is really clean!!!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 9, 2010)

Her avatar always makes me crack a smile


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 9, 2010)

Has a kewl accent!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2010)

She is a strong and positive woman!


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 9, 2010)

Everything...............


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2010)

Her avatar represents everything this site is about.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems like a nice person.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 10, 2010)

She's a beautiful and kind girl


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2010)

He is himself and nobody else.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 10, 2010)

Appreciates Animation


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dim's resident strongman... what's not to like... lol:bow:

He is always so supportive and complimentary.:happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2010)

She lives in the land of Oz, which is so cool. :happy:


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 11, 2010)

He is an artist! 

:bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 11, 2010)

Enjoys comic books


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2010)

He likes cooking shows


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 11, 2010)

She's so nice to everyone. It makes me smile.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 11, 2010)

She's smart and pretty, and lives in my old hometown!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2010)

He has made my insomnia enjoyable


----------



## the_captain (Jan 11, 2010)

She is always positive and uplifting


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2010)

He is a cheerful addition to the Lounge.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 12, 2010)

She is just the sweetest...


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> She is just the sweetest...



Right back at you, sweetie!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 12, 2010)

She is a total doll...


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> She is a total doll...



And I would say the same of you, lovely lulu!


----------



## the_captain (Jan 12, 2010)

She is a lovely woman with a sweet spirit.


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2010)

He is very kind and makes me smile.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2010)

She's kinky :blush:


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL, you have no idea. 

I like reading his posts, all over the boards.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2010)

She seems to find what I have to say interesting (there's a new one).


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 12, 2010)

He seems interesting.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 12, 2010)

I just know in my gut, that she is a kindred spirit


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 12, 2010)

She is super nice and not to mention very beautiful.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2010)

She is a beautiful and very kind woman.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 14, 2010)

Knows a beautiful and kind woman when he sees one.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

I like that he is a sweetheart!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 14, 2010)

She's a great friend


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 14, 2010)

He has a great smile... and he's from LAS VEGAS baby!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 14, 2010)

She has a nice smile and she noticed my smile


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2010)

He's a homeowner and there is nothing better, from one homeowner to another. :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

Her natural beauty takes my breath away.


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Her natural beauty takes my breath away.



Gracious goodness, you just took my breath away. :blush:

I like his excellent taste.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> She's a great friend


Aww ST ur too kind.  

She is one gorgeous lady!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 14, 2010)

EDA because she gave me a smile
and Steely because I my eyes went :smitten: when i saw her little description.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

He is such a sweetie and a cutie pie too!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

She is a kind and loving person who loves writing poetry.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

He likes that I write poetry! What not to like about that?


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 14, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> He likes that I write poetry! What not to like about that?




she is very sweet and sarcastically funny


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 14, 2010)

I love her sense of humor, her kind heart, her warm posts, beautiful smile and generous nature


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

She is a wonderful person, a beautiful woman (inside and out) and an extensive knowledge of music.


----------



## kittencat (Jan 14, 2010)

this persons posts make me giggle


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

She appreciates my sense of humor.


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2010)

He is hopeful for a date. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 15, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> she is very sweet and sarcastically funny


Awww thank you hon 



steely said:


> He is hopeful for a date. :happy:


She is a sweetie


----------



## calauria (Jan 15, 2010)

She is such a cutie pie.:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 15, 2010)

She's a Supa Sista. Kick-ass :bow:


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2010)

I like that he is always above me.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2010)

She's so nice and I enjoy her sig!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 15, 2010)

Biggest and cutest smile ever!!!:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 15, 2010)

She is a natural beauty!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 16, 2010)

so many things to list...so little time


----------



## calauria (Jan 16, 2010)

Is very lovely.:wubu:


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 16, 2010)

Her name is pretty awesome


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 16, 2010)

He is musical and completely adorable.... swoon:wubu:


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 16, 2010)

:blush: she is wayyyyyyyyy more adorable and she has an Australian accent


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2010)

He is located at the ocean.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 16, 2010)

She is resillient and courageous. I admire her.


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> She is resillient and courageous. I admire her.



Thank you so much, that makes my day. :happy:

I like her picture on the boat, in the swimsuit. :bow:


----------



## the_captain (Jan 16, 2010)

She knows her music!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 16, 2010)

I appreciate his wagging finger


----------



## the_captain (Jan 16, 2010)

She makes the Lounge a fun place to hang out! :bow:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 16, 2010)

He knows how to have pun.


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2010)

the_captain said:


> She makes the Lounge a fun place to hang out! :bow:



The same can be said about you.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 16, 2010)

She's a crazy cat lady (in a good way).


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 16, 2010)

:kiss2:She looks great in red lipstick!:kiss2:


----------



## Noir (Jan 16, 2010)

has a great quote


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 16, 2010)

He has a cool screen name.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 21, 2010)

appreciates the power of *"Blah"* :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 21, 2010)

He likes to move.... slow dancing is the best dancing Tony...


----------



## steely (Jan 21, 2010)

Still love that avatar.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 21, 2010)

Her quote is wonderful.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 21, 2010)

He claims to be extraordinary..... and I appreciate self confidence... so there you go...:bow:



Plus... he makes cute videos... :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 21, 2010)

I like her avatar. Very Clever :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 21, 2010)

His Pillsbury Doughboy is awesome.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 21, 2010)

Realizes the whole world is crazy!


----------



## calauria (Jan 21, 2010)

Likes his avatar.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 21, 2010)

She has such beautiful skin, like sweet creamy chocolate. Hehe, seeing one of her pictures made me crave chocolate.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 21, 2010)

Her creamy white skin is beautiful.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 21, 2010)

He is very sweet and I hope one day to meet him in person and give him a big hug. I wish there were more men out there like him!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 21, 2010)

is a fellow Canadian


----------



## Leesa (Jan 21, 2010)

She makes NJ much more fun! :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 21, 2010)

She's looks lovely in her avatar.


----------



## mel (Jan 21, 2010)

that i can relate to him about...our..procrastination "issues"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 21, 2010)

From what I've seen in her profile, she is a tremendous beauty. :smitten:


----------



## mel (Jan 21, 2010)

I like that his favorite game is Super Mario Bros!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 21, 2010)

She likes a guy who prefers the classics (Super Mario Brothers ROCKS! *headbangs*)


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 22, 2010)

Such a charmer....and a sweetie too :happy:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 22, 2010)

She is Australian! Australians have the BEST accents. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 22, 2010)

Jana is truly one of the loveliest ladies I have met on-line :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 22, 2010)

She laughs at my jokes.......... (((Corey Worthington... lol)))


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 22, 2010)

Her eyes are hypnotic.


----------



## steely (Jan 22, 2010)

He gave me the gift of a smile and I loved it. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 22, 2010)

I love everything about her :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 22, 2010)

I love everything about her :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the name!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 22, 2010)

He always gives such wonderful compliments.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2010)

She has a cute avatar!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the avatar...is this the sign of a "New Mathias" for 2010... stay away from Hyde Park...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 23, 2010)

He likes to slow dance. (Maybe he can teach me)


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 23, 2010)

He's willing to learn how to slow dance,


----------



## thejuicyone (Jan 23, 2010)

All I know is I wanna have drinks with this woman.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 23, 2010)

Always takes awesome pictures and.. and A "football" fan. It's doesn't get any better.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 23, 2010)

He's ripped.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 23, 2010)

He has a lovely smile


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 23, 2010)

She likes my smile.


----------



## mel (Jan 24, 2010)

he always ahas something nice to say about someone


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mel... complemented me?! *swoons then faints*

She's totally awesome. I just know it.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 24, 2010)

He started this thread, which therefore makes him great. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 24, 2010)

*Fan of classic cartoons* :bow:







*Rotoscope by Max Fleischer, patent drawing from 1914 *


*Yep - I agree Lloyd started a great thread- it's always a good thing to say something nice about all Dimmers here....*


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

He is very kind. :happy:


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 24, 2010)

She never has a bad word to say about anybody. Lovely lovely lady


----------



## Mathias (Jan 24, 2010)

Your name makes me think of gingerbread!


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 24, 2010)

their profile picture I LOVE The Joker!


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> She never has a bad word to say about anybody. Lovely lovely lady



Thank you! I am glowing!

I like his avatar picture! Cute as a button.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 24, 2010)

She's one of the nicest people here!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 24, 2010)

He's a good guy


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

She is just a lovely person, so nice! :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 24, 2010)

She is a strong, beautiful woman.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 24, 2010)

She is a strong, beautiful woman with a lovely name.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 24, 2010)

He gives lovely compliments :blush:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 25, 2010)

So does she! :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2010)

We're pals!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 25, 2010)

his glasses are cute!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 25, 2010)

She looks great in her glasses too and she is from Canada... a place on my must visit list... :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 25, 2010)

She is an Aussie just like me. We rule. The end!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2010)

she's friendly and thoughtful.


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

He is the music man.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 25, 2010)

Along with being beautiful and sweet. A woodcraft wonder that is very talented


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 25, 2010)

He contributes alot to the boards.


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

I always think of Calvin And Hobbes when I see his posts.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 25, 2010)

Soo sweet and kind..... could just go and on about nice she is....


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, it is Australia Day today so I love all Aussies.....but she is a super sweetie :happy:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 25, 2010)

She can be such a sweetheart sometimes and also so wonderfully mischievous others.... She's like the best of both worlds in one.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2010)

I like her screenname. It's like she's saying that she herself is a paradox.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 25, 2010)

she lives in Koala land


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 25, 2010)

His username makes me smile, because in my head I have always read snuggletighter


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2010)

She's really nice.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 25, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> She looks great in her glasses too and she is from Canada... a place on my must visit list... :happy:




Let me know when you're coming and I can show you the sites!!!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 25, 2010)

whoopsie bmann0413 was the previous poster...
I think his posts are very thoughtful and he is so lovely with his praise of BBWs and SSBBWs!!! xoxo


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 26, 2010)

She's a cuddly Canadian BBW. What more could a man ask for? :wubu: :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 26, 2010)

He is so very easy to talk to :happy:


----------



## the_captain (Jan 26, 2010)

She loves to have fun in the Lounge!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 26, 2010)

He has an appreciation for wordplay. He's good in my books.


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2010)

I like that he is wise beyond his years.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 26, 2010)

Her new avatar is cool. Reminds me of "The Emperor's New Groove".


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Her new avatar is cool. Reminds me of "The Emperor's New Groove".



You are divine! I love me some llama, animated or otherwise, especially animated.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 26, 2010)

She is an amazingly strong woman


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 26, 2010)

She is a "Master Member"


----------



## Leesa (Feb 1, 2010)

He does more than just post hot pics!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 1, 2010)

Enjoys a nice cup of Java :happy: .. so do I


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 1, 2010)

he looks very huggable!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 1, 2010)

she's a fellow canuck!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2010)

Her eyes are hypnotizing.


----------



## sirGordy (Feb 2, 2010)

Has an interesting handle....


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 2, 2010)

A very nice person....


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2010)

Her avatar is awesome.


----------



## the_captain (Feb 2, 2010)

Has a lot of diverse knowledge!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2010)

He likes The Flintstones, showing he has good taste.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 2, 2010)

Appreciates classic cartoons....

*Popeye and Bluto "Dancing with the Stars" *

Morning,Noon and NightClub


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2010)

A man of great taste and refinement. 

BTW, I love those old Popeye cartoons. I have all three of the remastered DVDs Warner brothers put out of the cartoons.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 2, 2010)

*Classic Popeye fan*

*And today is the 70th Birthday for Shakesperean Spinach *


Popeye - Shakesperian Spinach - Jan 19, 1940

For some reason youtube keeps disabling the clip whenever someone post-but, it's up for now...


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 2, 2010)

I love when he posts classic cartoons


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 2, 2010)

She takes the cutest pics for avatars.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2010)

She's my brand new friend.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 2, 2010)

He likes making new friends.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 3, 2010)

She's a thread killer...


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 3, 2010)

She just made me laugh...and I love to laugh


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 3, 2010)

She's shy... and I know the feeling.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 3, 2010)

I love his taste in t-shirts 
Nice recent pics there, Scorsese!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2010)

She thinks I'm adorable! :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 3, 2010)

He is adorable.....I said so!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 4, 2010)

She loves to laugh.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriously? No one has something nice to say?

Ok, she looks fabulous in pink.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 5, 2010)

She is funny, annoying, but funny.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 5, 2010)

She likes chocolate:eat1:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 5, 2010)

She likes to write

i think I'm done for the day now


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 5, 2010)

She's a great friend makes me smile  and doesn't get mad when I sing in bad english


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2010)

His monobrow looks awesome. Makes him look some ancient Russian Czar.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 6, 2010)

He always finds nice things to say about people.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 6, 2010)

Has some truly amazing eyes


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 6, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Has some truly amazing eyes




*Appreciates "Family" Values* :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks good in the pics with his lovely lady


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 6, 2010)

Very sexy legs .... and thanks for such kind words


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 6, 2010)

He has big muscles!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 6, 2010)

She's Luscious :smitten: and if I were to stand next to some of the Pro Bodybuilders- I would look like Don Knotts


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 6, 2010)

He's a buff man, but a gentleman. A rare quality seen these days.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 6, 2010)

Appreciates classic stuff and thanks for the kind words

Why it's time for another classic Popeye Cartoon 

Choose Your Weppins

Popeye can handle any "Insult" .....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 7, 2010)

He is such a sweet man! Always has such nice things to say to everyone.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 7, 2010)

She has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 7, 2010)

She shares the love around.... has many a crush and likes to make people happy... She is just lovely!!


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 7, 2010)

Has beautiful apple jaws and *squee!* dimples!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 7, 2010)

Cute Avatar & Welcome to the Boards -


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2010)

His doughboy is capable of being ripped. Hoo-Wah! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 7, 2010)

Knows the classics... 

*And in Honor of SuperBowl Sunday*


Popeye - You Gotta be a Football hero (1935) 

*Now doesn't Bluto's team remind one of the Indianapolis Colts * 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Freddie the Freshman (1932) Merrie Melodies


----------



## Mathias (Feb 8, 2010)

He's from the East Coast like me!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 8, 2010)

He's sweet!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 8, 2010)

She's luscious and has lovely eyes.


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 8, 2010)

she's so beatiful after seeing her pic on her profile! :blush:


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 8, 2010)

:blush:Aww shucks.....


He looks great in a cowboy hat!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 8, 2010)

*Awesome Avatar *


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 8, 2010)

Wears some very nice glasses


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 8, 2010)

Has that wonderful sexy look when she wears her glasses


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 8, 2010)

ha ha, tony is such a charmer!


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 9, 2010)

I like...the centre of her avatar!!!


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 9, 2010)

nikola090 said:


> I like...the centre of her avatar!!!



Has a nice smile and can rock a cowboy hat!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 9, 2010)

She has a very strong character....I like that


----------



## Mathias (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the picture in her sig!


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> She has a very strong character....I like that



*hugs* ThankYou beautiful one!

*ahem* *grins* She is plump, petite and so extremely adorable I want to feed her mini cupcakes all day long! AND on top of all that she is an Aussie Gal! Seems like she would be loads of fun to hang out with!


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 9, 2010)

I like her signature.

Even because I know only your avatar and your signature!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the hat!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 9, 2010)

His avatar is awesome. :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 9, 2010)

He likes a big girl... can't disagree in what he likes there.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 9, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> He likes a big girl... can't disagree in what he likes there.



He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 9, 2010)

She's artistic


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 9, 2010)

He's into history, which makes him even more awesome than he already was.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 10, 2010)

He was the first person to greet me on Dimensions! *hugs*


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2010)

I love the boys, but you are just stunning DragonsPearl 
And thanks so much for what you said up there too btw!


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 10, 2010)

I like australian people!


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 10, 2010)

lol he likes Aussies...


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 10, 2010)

Especially if they are also curvy and female 

I like your avatar


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 10, 2010)

lol likewise and i also like the tie....


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2010)

Her hair looks great


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 10, 2010)

lol your to kind


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 10, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> lol your to kind



Is Aussie-licious!


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 10, 2010)

she is perfectly curvaceous


----------



## Twilley (Feb 10, 2010)

He once scissor-kicked Bea Arthur...


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 10, 2010)

Appreciates the *Scissor Kick* :bow:







*
I've come to learn that we have some tough dimmers here.. "Scissor Kicking Bea Arthur"  Heck I known of a "Special Dimmer" that can knock the shit out of "Mary Poppins" 
*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 10, 2010)

Is a nice guy.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

She likes nice guys, which gives me a chance to woo her.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 10, 2010)

Judging by his avatar, he seems like a Chuck Jones fan. Cool


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

He appreciates the work of an animation master.

(BTW, although I am a HUGE Chuck Jones fan, this is actually from an animated film called _Coonskin_, directed by Ralph Bakshi. Just clarifying some misconceptions. In any case, Chuck Jones ROCKS!!)


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 10, 2010)

Weirdo890 is cool & has great taste...

Now while you make plans to woo the _"Lovely Luscious_Lulu"_ :smitten: don't forget to tune in to this classic cartoon.. kinda perfect since we are having a blizzard today...

Popeye I-Ski Love-Ski You-Ski (1936)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 10, 2010)

In my book there are two Tony's... Tony Soprano and TonyNYC


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 10, 2010)

Scorsese86 is the man :bow: We both appreciate Family values 

_Your glowing endorsement has Mr. Tony Soprano's "seal of approval"_








Tony's Endorsement


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

He appreciates Mob Family Values. Don Corleone would be proud.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2010)

He has a very kind nature, and sweet things to say about everyone


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

She is an extremely sweet and beautiful woman that any man would gladly hold in his arms and love until time stops. :blush:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 10, 2010)

Likes Ralph Bakshi. Pre-_Cool World_ ... I hope...


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 10, 2010)

Mmm..mmm..mmm! Really gorgeous smile, beautiful skin tone and looks like he could rock and roll for hours on end. ;


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

She is as beautiful as a Greek goddess. It's like she stepped out of a dream.

(BTW Scorsese86, I like his work pre-_Cool World_. That awful piece of junk has tarnished his good name. I would have much preferred it if they had stuck with his original vision.)


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 10, 2010)

He can really make me smile with his compliments! *soft hugs*


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

Her soft hugs send me to the moon. :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 10, 2010)

Acknowledges "Jack Kirby" in his signature a true Icon in the Comic Book World...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

he knows of the legend that is "The King of Comics". :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 10, 2010)

Great Youtube Video - Nice Job....

*Y*es... Mr. Kirby-the legend- made Stan Lee a very rich man 







*The Great Jack Kirby*


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2010)

I love a man in glasses....you wear them well Tony


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

She likes Shel Silverstein.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 10, 2010)

She like men in glasses! She's very complementary!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 10, 2010)

He's nerdy!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

She likes nerds, which increases my chance for success in wooing her.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 10, 2010)

Nerd represents... and after all *N*erds Rule..... 







*Don't ever get between a Nerd and Their "Slide Rule" * :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

He is a damn handsome man. Wow.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 10, 2010)

*T*rue Renaissance Man of Dims- Appreciates our Lovely BBW and Classic Cartoons...

*T*hanks for the kind words... just shows the power of Nerd Glasses and The Slide Rule - "The Analog Toy of the Pre-Computer Era" ! :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 10, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Nerd represents... and after all *N*erds Rule.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted to rep you, but it seems like I can't do that right now (have I rep'd you _that_ many times???)! 
But a nerd rep.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 11, 2010)

He and I share similar interests.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 11, 2010)

He's a fellow webcam-er  
hahaha


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 11, 2010)

Keeps me company in the music thread


----------



## Mathias (Feb 11, 2010)

We both like video games!


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 11, 2010)

He has a big beautiful smile and positively luscious looking lips!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 11, 2010)

She is an awesomely tall girlie like myself!! Hi!! Welcome!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 11, 2010)

She is funny and nice.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 11, 2010)

Her milkshake brings all the boys to the yard!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 11, 2010)

She is gorgeous


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 11, 2010)

She writes beautiful poetry, straight from her heart


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 11, 2010)

She is an intelligent woman who appreciates art and poetry. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh Eric, you make me smile!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 11, 2010)

She won't let Gilmorris the Koala play in the street.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 11, 2010)

HIs quote is funny and quite witty, and sadly true.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 11, 2010)

He wants to woo me:kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks "Luscious" in *RED* :wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 11, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Looks "Luscious" in *RED* :wubu:



He is great at reminding me of things that happened 50 years ago......and things that haven't happened in the 50 years since.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 11, 2010)

He has a cute screen name. (Thanks Kimberly for clearing that up.)


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 11, 2010)

My pleasure. I would tell you if you had toilet paper stuck on your shoe too 

He is a good human being!!


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 11, 2010)

lol is honest............ i like it when ppl tell you have something wrong like when you dress is stuck in your undies..........


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like that who will reply to me doesn't comment my hat!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 12, 2010)

What hat? 

I like his accent...


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 12, 2010)

lol nah the hat hides to much of your face...


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like her irony!
ahah sorry I'm not english or american or australian....so my accent is strange!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 12, 2010)

He's a funny guy


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 12, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> He's a funny guy



Don't know her too well YET, but she's a firecracker and I like that in a girl


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 12, 2010)

She has pretty hair, and I am sure she wouldn't let Gilmorris the Koala get in trouble.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 12, 2010)

Likes Buffalo Wings ...:eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 12, 2010)

His name is Tony. That's just a cool name.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 12, 2010)

Reminds me a lot (looks wise) of my first love. This is a good thing!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2010)

She's very complementary.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 12, 2010)

His avatar makes me think of the disappearing pencil trick...but involving very dirty things with Harley Quinn!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 12, 2010)

*Comic Book Fan :happy: and would make a great Wonder Woman :bow: *


----------



## calauria (Feb 13, 2010)

He is hilarious!! LOL!!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 13, 2010)

She has amazing eyes!


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 13, 2010)

She is extremely beautiful!


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks like he can sleep through anything....


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 13, 2010)

She is a cool Aussie and she buys nice dresses.... and post pics of them..


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 13, 2010)

She's so cool, she's measured in kelvin. That is pretty damn cool. :happy:


----------



## Agent 007 (Feb 13, 2010)

Weirdo890 has a cool YouTube video!

And his signature quote reminded me of my favorite quote from The Tick: "You're not going crazy Arthur. You're going sane in a crazy world!"


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool Avatar :happy: Full Metal Jacket  is one of my Favorite Movies...


_"I'm Gunnery Sergeant Hartman, your senior drill instructor, from now on you will speak only when spoken to, and the first and the last word out of your filthy sewers will be "Sir". Do you maggots understand that?" _


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the fact that he likes Full Metal Jacket-kick ass film,if I do say so myself.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 13, 2010)

He is kind, fun to play with......and has an extensive knowledge of music


----------



## Mathias (Feb 13, 2010)

She's fun to talk to!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 13, 2010)

Awww, he is very sweet...:kiss2:


----------



## Pharadox (Feb 13, 2010)

She noticed I was away and missed me. Such a sweetie!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Like the Avatar - & the Eyeglasses are a "win-win" for me


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 13, 2010)

Also wears glasses


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 14, 2010)

She's an awesome Aussie.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 14, 2010)

He is adorable, kind, sweet, super cute.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 14, 2010)

She's a BBW Native American - hot


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 14, 2010)

Takes a great picture...........


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 14, 2010)

Her avatar rocks. :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 14, 2010)

He rocks! :kiss2:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 14, 2010)

She's really a special lady


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 14, 2010)

He Rocks - plus has the blessing of "The Family"


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 14, 2010)

He is always there to help out a fellow Dimmer whether it's to rep someone for them or give a lovely compliment. Always a friendly word to say as well.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 14, 2010)

She's gorgeous:smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 14, 2010)

He is handsome young fellow who, from the looks of his avatar picture, is a great intellectual and deep thinker. My kind of guy. :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 14, 2010)

I like his YouTube message (and I've added you to my friend list, man)


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 14, 2010)

He seems to be a very thoughtful guy, and he always has something nice to say about the ladies


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 14, 2010)

She was born the year Nixon was elected... and she's really worth that mention (I :bow: Nixon, so she's like a :kiss2: angel. In my book).

Oh, and this is a compliment!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 14, 2010)

*A*ppreciates "Family" movies :happy: so do I 









_*
I have a feeling President Nixon would approve of your Avatar
*_


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 14, 2010)

He is a very friendly, easygoing guy who would be a great friend should I ever meet him in real life.


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 15, 2010)

Is 21, i want to be 21 again....


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 15, 2010)

Ha, you and me both 

She and I share good hair stories together, and she is very pretty!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 15, 2010)

We have plenty in common, for instance: we're both single and shy


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 15, 2010)

lol she is too kind for her own good......

bugger was too slow and messed up, sorry all 

ok make that he is too kind for his own good


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 15, 2010)

She is a positive person, always posting nice words and advice.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 15, 2010)

She has the best avatar.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 15, 2010)

Knows how to live well even when she doesn't sleep well!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 15, 2010)

He is super fine... and I think the work he has been doing in Africa is amazing...


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 15, 2010)

she 's very pretty


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 15, 2010)

He is charming


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 15, 2010)

She is a beautiful woman with enchanting eyes.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 15, 2010)

He knows how to flatter the ladies


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 15, 2010)

He is a fan of the great director Martin Scorsese (I really should watch one of his movies).


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 15, 2010)

Fan of "family" films 

For your wholesome viewing pleasure I suggest renting Goodfellas


GoodFellas Trailer


*Scorsese86 Approves* :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 15, 2010)

He just seems like a genuine kinda guy


----------



## Mathias (Feb 15, 2010)

she's a nice lady!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 15, 2010)

I like that Sinister looking Avatar...


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 16, 2010)

Isn't a hater........


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 18, 2010)

she's awsome!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 18, 2010)

She is awesome as well. :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 18, 2010)

He's cute! :kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 18, 2010)

She's attending the NJBash


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 18, 2010)

It says in his profile his a Quantitative Analysis..... I have no idea what this is but it sounds Savvy...

Has a savvy job title ....


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 18, 2010)

Enjoys working out


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 19, 2010)

He's going to the NJ Bash.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 19, 2010)

I like that she is always waiting for me in this thread.... because I get to say nice things about her... she is a lovely woman who is very thoughtful and kind, from her posts...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 19, 2010)

She is a beautiful woman, and a fantastic human being that any man would kill to be with.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 19, 2010)

He is quite playful....:happy:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 19, 2010)

She's quite the wonderful lady! :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 19, 2010)

He's a comic-book fan. :happy:


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 20, 2010)

Is comfortable with himself.....


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 21, 2010)

She's an Aussie, and Aussies are awesome. Just look at Hugh Jackman! lol


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 21, 2010)

He thinks Aussies are awesome... lol... which I agree with.. lol. He has a big smile which he graces us with every now and then...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 21, 2010)

Her presence on these boards brings a smile to my face, to see her beautiful visage in person would be an honor for me.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 21, 2010)

Posted some great cartoon on the  Animation Thread  that I need to see


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 21, 2010)

Tony knows a good GIF when he sees one! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 21, 2010)

Has celebrity qualities - great family and an awesome tattoo :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 21, 2010)

Recognizes the best qualities in people.


----------



## calauria (Feb 21, 2010)

Seems like a very interesting person.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 21, 2010)

Enjoys listening to all types of music


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 22, 2010)

He is so lovely... always giving compliments and posting awesome comments... Very lovely and encouraging...


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've already said that I like her...and stop!?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 22, 2010)

The man looks awesome in a fedora. A fedora makes men look even manlier.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 22, 2010)

warner brothers intro on his avatar.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 22, 2010)

Great nickname


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 22, 2010)

He's just awesome


----------



## calauria (Feb 22, 2010)

I like her avatar pic


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 22, 2010)

Loving the color of her hair, looks really good on her


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 23, 2010)

Glad to see her back, and posting


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 23, 2010)

She likes to give hugs... which I will get one from her one day! Don't know how but I will! lol


----------



## Mathias (Feb 23, 2010)

We're buds!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 23, 2010)

Has good taste in games, and is buds with bmann.....who I am sending a ((((hug)))) to :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 23, 2010)

*Cute avatar :wubu: and she's fan of chocolate *:happy:


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 23, 2010)

he has the handsome-est smile ever AND he makes all of us BBWs around here feel GREAT!!! (Tony the Tiger!) hehehe

xoxo

:wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 23, 2010)

She's another Toronto cutie!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 23, 2010)

*Football fan *



DreamyInToronto said:


> he has the handsome-est smile ever AND he makes all of us BBWs around here feel GREAT!!! (Tony the Tiger!) hehehe
> 
> xoxo
> 
> :wubu:



Thanks you are too kind and it's clearly the other way around  - you are a sweetie and thanks for such a wonderful comment


----------



## Mathias (Feb 23, 2010)

Likes Futurama!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 23, 2010)

Understands the importance in seeing humor in oneself and that laughter is the best medicine :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 23, 2010)

He is a man with good taste when it comes to culture.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 23, 2010)

He is just always lovely!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2010)

She has a cool avatar picture.


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 23, 2010)

The nicest guy on Dims...


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 23, 2010)

She is an Aussie, and I love Aussies......lol


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 23, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> She is an Aussie, and I love Aussies......lol



Same reason as above.... and she gets up early and visits dims...


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 23, 2010)

*Coolest Avatar *:bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 25, 2010)

He is a kind, wonderful man that I would love to have as a friend.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 25, 2010)

I like his taste in music


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 25, 2010)

I like that her interests includes reading.  Reading is awesome!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 25, 2010)

i like that she's cute and knows french.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 25, 2010)

He's a cutie himself


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 26, 2010)

She wants to smother me with hugs.


----------



## sirGordy (Feb 26, 2010)

Has a nice smile, and seems good-natured.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 26, 2010)

He sends encouraging notes when you are feeling down, and is a true gentleman.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 26, 2010)

Ms. Mcbeth is a real dynamo. She likes to go out, do things, meet people, have fun and enjoy life!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 26, 2010)

I like his sense of humour....and stories about lady bugs


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 26, 2010)

I love her wonderful, charming personality. SHe lights up my day every time I talk to her.


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 26, 2010)

aww seems like a nice young man...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2010)

Love her avatar.....and it seems like she used to have a fat cat as an avatar, too. Liked that one just as much


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 27, 2010)

She is a delightfully sensuous woman who arouses my passions and lightens my mood.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 27, 2010)

Ooops, too late!

Weirdo seems to have a nice word to say about everybody, which I like. And who doesn't love an oddball extraordinaire?!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gingembre is a firecracker girl, and those girls are always more fun.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 27, 2010)

Because he loves ALL the ladies!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 27, 2010)

She's fun to flirt with.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 28, 2010)

He is always waiting for me in this thread... lol He is a lovely character.. who likes to flirt it seems...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 28, 2010)

She has one of the sweetest smiles I know about


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 28, 2010)

:wubu:



He seems to have a healthy appreciation for the fat girl.... :bow:
And likes to stroke my ego.... thanks


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 28, 2010)

She is willing to take risks and go out there and live life!  (Plus, great hair.)


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 28, 2010)

I love her avata pics, wis i was there, too lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 28, 2010)

She is a woman who exudes sexuality and is not afraid of it. Any man sshe gets will be a very lucky man indeed. :happy:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 28, 2010)

awwwwww....:blush:

Is a very sweet person


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 28, 2010)

She appreciates a compliment. *Gives her a kiss* :kiss2: :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2010)

He likes The Beatles.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 28, 2010)

He takes awesome black and white pics


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 28, 2010)

She has a smashing new do'... and looks lovely


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 28, 2010)

Takes gorgeous pictures :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 1, 2010)

Is, without doubt, one of the coolest guys I know about


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 1, 2010)

He's a very cool guy, even though I may not agree with his political beliefs. I would still hang out with him.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Mar 1, 2010)

Always, always seems to have something interesting to say (type).


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 1, 2010)

She is a supporter of autism awareness. That's awesome in my book. *Thumbs Up*


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 1, 2010)

fan of Ralph Bakshi


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 2, 2010)

He's a good dude. I respect that.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 2, 2010)

He does a good F*** YOU face... by his own admission. 
Check out the recent pic of you thread for the evidence


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 2, 2010)

She's an awesome person who is lovely as can be. :happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 2, 2010)

^Big animation fan, like me XD!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 2, 2010)

*Posted the coolest Rorschach Shirt - Superman Pose photo* :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 3, 2010)

Tony and me should be in a TV show... oh, maybe he as George Jefferson, and me as Archie Bunker


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 3, 2010)

He seems very kind and gentle (it's a good thing!)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 3, 2010)

I want to call her Mrs. Robinson (this is also a good thing)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 4, 2010)

He likes Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 5, 2010)

He seems to like the older kind of music... me respect


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2010)

he knows a thing or two about movies and thats pretty cool!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 5, 2010)

He is an absolute sweetheart!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2010)

She is always positive with a kind word for everybody


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 6, 2010)

She's just wonderful.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 6, 2010)

He Rocks, Especially for calling "Bowsers Inside Story" Epic. 


Therefore? He = Epic Win. 

'Nuff Said.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2010)

She is a self proclaimed nerd and has lovely eyes...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 6, 2010)

She seems like an awesome chick, always has something lovely to say, and is a stunner


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 6, 2010)

She is one of my fav Aussies!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Triple Aussie Post...... WOOOOOO! LFW rocks my sox!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 6, 2010)

Woo hoo, and another one of my fav Aussies!


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 6, 2010)

She's 5th in the line of the Aussies posting


----------



## sirGordy (Mar 6, 2010)

A sweet lady, and thank you for thinking the same of me, mate.


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 6, 2010)

aww is always a Gentleman


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 6, 2010)

She's always kind and wonderful.


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 6, 2010)

Is very well spoken...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 6, 2010)

She appreciates a well-spoken man.


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 6, 2010)

is a sweet young boy...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 6, 2010)

She's a sweet, sexy woman.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 6, 2010)

He's very sweet, -and- has an awesome youtube video. :3


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 6, 2010)

Loves her video games and has a quirky sense of humour...I like quirky!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 6, 2010)

she is a sweetheart!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 6, 2010)

She has a awesome new Tattoo!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 6, 2010)

His avatar makes me smile.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2010)

She has great Ink!!


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Mar 7, 2010)

Her avatar brings out a foot fetishist in me I was not even aware existed! *blushes* Oh yeah did I mention she is HOT? Yeah that too!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 7, 2010)

She is a hottie who lives fairly close to me. I wish I could visit her. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 7, 2010)

Has great taste in admiring our lovely ladies of Dims and appreciation of classic animation


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

He always has a smile


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 7, 2010)

She has a wicked sense of humor and I love seeing her posts.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Mar 7, 2010)

She's a pretty pretty lady


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 7, 2010)

She wears nice knickers...and I just to happen to like her aswell :happy:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Mar 7, 2010)

She makes me blush :blush: cuz I like her as well :wubu:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 7, 2010)

She's all sorts of adorable!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Mar 7, 2010)

She has amazing cleavage!! :smitten:


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Mar 8, 2010)

BrownEyedChica said:


> She has amazing cleavage!! :smitten:



She has great taste in lingerie, shares my addiction to iced green tea numnums and has beautiful skin. (I have dark thighs too and I LOVE to see another gal showing theirs off! Being part Cherokee, well it comes with the territory!)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 8, 2010)

She's a drop dead-sexy woman, and on one of the kindest people I've ever met.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Mar 8, 2010)

I like that he would like to write a book someday, because reading and writing is just awesome!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 9, 2010)

She is very friendly and always posts lovely things to people...


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Mar 9, 2010)

She has a beautiful face with great bone structure and lovely eyes


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 9, 2010)

She's an independent spirit that has helped inspire me to take a few more chances. For that I am eternally grateful.


----------



## Micara (Mar 9, 2010)

He's one of the only truly nice guys I've ever encountered. He sees the best in people.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 9, 2010)

She seems like one very cool chick


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 9, 2010)

He knows a cool chick when he sees one. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

I Like his little tag, "Oddball Extraordinaire". Along with all the previous things I've said about him.


----------



## Micara (Mar 9, 2010)

She's an awesome Midwestern chick, and a fellow Nerd Lover. We're gonna go nerd-hunting one of these days.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Micara said:


> She's an awesome Midwestern chick, and a fellow Nerd Lover. We're gonna go nerd-hunting one of these days.


I've already got a net picked out!  


Micara ROCKS because she is not only a Nerd-Loving Midwesterner, JUST LOOK AT HER! And her posts? EPIC.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 9, 2010)

She's royalty and she's huggable :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2010)

I want to reach his level of awesomeness.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 10, 2010)

I like his sig!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2010)

I like his avatar!


----------



## hillking12 (Mar 10, 2010)

sports some nice frames


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 10, 2010)

His avatar is awesome.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 11, 2010)

So young.. yet so wise!!


----------



## nikola090 (Mar 11, 2010)

I like reply to her!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 11, 2010)

Is wearing an awesome hat in his avatar


----------



## Proner (Mar 11, 2010)

She's so chic


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 11, 2010)

he is sweet and cute


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 11, 2010)

She's a sweet, wonderful woman who is an essential to this board.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 11, 2010)

Not so weird at all...he is a really nice guy!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 11, 2010)

She's a sweet, beautiful woman who always makes glad she's my friend. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 12, 2010)

He's a really cool dude. Really!


----------



## sirGordy (Mar 12, 2010)

Lloyd is an upright guy, and pretty kewl.


----------



## RudyLeMaster (Mar 12, 2010)

*A class act, all the way!

*


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 12, 2010)

*Great guy- true adventurer... * :bow:


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tony is just super cool and very supportive.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 12, 2010)

@Tony- One of the upstanding gents of the boards. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah, he has my heart....and I love Stuart too


----------



## Micara (Mar 12, 2010)

She's really sweet and an excellent detective...


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 12, 2010)

Micara said:


> She's really sweet and an excellent detective...



lol.. me too!!!


She has a new love which makes me smile...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww shucks! :blush: LFW is a sweetheart!

and I like Aust's avatar. very creative.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 14, 2010)

His name reminds me of Mathias of Redwall. Great books.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 14, 2010)

He looks like he can give great big bear hugs, like me. *thumbs up*


----------



## deanbpm (Mar 14, 2010)

I like fellow oddballs.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 14, 2010)

He's an odd fellow like me. Also, his avatar is cool.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 14, 2010)

He's cool. Really cool. I can't find a... erm, cooler word, to describe how cool he is. A great guy, that's what he is


----------



## Micara (Mar 14, 2010)

He's got killer taste in movies!


----------



## mollywogger (Mar 14, 2010)

awesome thick dark hair!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 14, 2010)

A new, adorable BBW poster who is from Australia! And she jumped right in with a compliment for someone else. Nicely done.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 14, 2010)

She is employed to rock peoples socks off!!! A very underrated industry.


----------



## hillking12 (Mar 14, 2010)

has a nice smile


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 14, 2010)

He's quite a dashingly handsome man.


----------



## hillking12 (Mar 15, 2010)

is a cartoon enthusiast


----------



## mollywogger (Mar 15, 2010)

awesome biceps!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 15, 2010)

Gotta love the Aussie girls


----------



## hillking12 (Mar 15, 2010)

seems like a very cool uplifting person


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 15, 2010)

Is from Vegas...


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 15, 2010)

Has a great good attitude towards life.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 15, 2010)

She's a beautiful woman with an awesome personality.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 15, 2010)

:happy:If my suspicions are correct.... he is one lucky boy


----------



## Micara (Mar 15, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> :happy:If my suspicions are correct.... he is one lucky boy



She's a great detective, who makes Nancy Drew look clueless....


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 15, 2010)

She's into photography Cool


----------



## desertcheeseman (Mar 15, 2010)

I love the quote in her sig file:



Micara said:


> "I'm sick of following my dreams. I'm just going to ask where they're going and hook up with 'em later."


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 15, 2010)

He was born in January just like me.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 15, 2010)

He's supportive and a good guy.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 15, 2010)

She's pretty in pink


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 15, 2010)

He's a gentleman.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 15, 2010)

She's a wonderful lady


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 15, 2010)

Appreciates Family Values :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 15, 2010)

He is an aficionado of slow dances. A rare find these days. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 16, 2010)

he rocks...:kiss2:


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 16, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> he rocks...:kiss2:


As do you lady!


----------



## mollywogger (Mar 16, 2010)

beautiful eyes


----------



## Micara (Mar 16, 2010)

I love her screen name! It's really cute.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

She's sexy as all get out. (and she's all mine!! )


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 16, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> She's sexy as all get out. (and she's all mine!! )



Wooo!! I like that he is letting the cat out of the hat now... confirmation!! :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 16, 2010)

She looks like an angel


----------



## braindeadhead (Mar 16, 2010)

He's from Norway and I've always wanted to go there...


----------



## mollywogger (Mar 16, 2010)

nice big brown eyes


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 16, 2010)

She's very charming


----------



## mollywogger (Mar 16, 2010)

he's very friendly and great looking


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

A beautiful woman whom I hope will soon learn to love herself as we on Dims do. :happy:


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 16, 2010)

very intriguing


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 17, 2010)

she's pretty!


----------



## Micara (Mar 17, 2010)

She looks like she has great style, and gorgeous smoldering eyes!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 17, 2010)

She lives near me..... and is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## nikola090 (Mar 17, 2010)

her eyes seem sexy!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Mar 17, 2010)

nikola090 said:


> her eyes seem sexy!



Ah. Hm. Cowboy hats that are black are always cool? Yes... Yes, that's it!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 17, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> Ah. Hm. Cowboy hats that are black are always cool? Yes... Yes, that's it!



A nice man (BTW, that's a fedora).


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 17, 2010)

*Appreciates classic cartoons and in honor of St.Patrick's Day...*

Merrie Melodies - My Bunny Lies Over The Sea

we'll have to settle for Bugs in Scotland though....


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 17, 2010)

:wubu: His Arms :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 18, 2010)

She's always being a good friend to me, and I love her for it!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 18, 2010)

He seems to be a real sweet heart...


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 18, 2010)

She has a very kind and gentle nature


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 18, 2010)

she's sexxxxyyy


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 18, 2010)

She is very cute with her nose ring...


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 18, 2010)

(its because I'm a BAMF)

I'd soooo do her lol!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

She's funny


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 18, 2010)

I :wubu: her new Tattoo!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 20, 2010)

She is a sexy woman who is undeniably herself. I like that :happy:


----------



## Micara (Mar 20, 2010)

He is an extremely talented artist and an all-around awesome person! :wubu:


----------



## NYCGabriel (Mar 20, 2010)

is very cool cause she into video games, comics and potter!


----------



## Micara (Mar 20, 2010)

He's very good-looking, also a talented artist, and has really exciting ambitions that I just know he'll achieve. He's a cool and clever guy!


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 20, 2010)

Always well spoken.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 20, 2010)

She is such a babe A really cute babe


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 20, 2010)

A nice man, a man who I would be glad to call a friend (even if he does like George W. Bush, but that's a rant for another day )


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2010)

HE KNEW WHO CAB CALLOWAY WAS ---annd- had The Red Green Show on in the background one night! UBER BONUS LIKES FOR HIM! Lol ;3


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2010)

She's a gamer!


----------



## Proner (Mar 21, 2010)

Joker avatar, enough said


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2010)

Epic Photographer and super nice! :3


----------



## Proner (Mar 21, 2010)

She's super sweet and love retro gaming yay!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Mar 21, 2010)

He takes awesome pictures


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 21, 2010)

She's fat and fluffy and very sexy.


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 22, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> She's fat and fluffy and very sexy.



has something nice to say about everyone


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 22, 2010)

A lovely woman whom I hope will be my new friend. :happy:


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 22, 2010)

has an interesting way of asking people to be their friend


----------



## hillking12 (Mar 22, 2010)

has a nice nose ring


----------



## nikola090 (Mar 22, 2010)

he seems will.i.am from balck eyed peas!


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 22, 2010)

...yes he does!

and you're so nice to everyone on here


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 22, 2010)

She has a super-cute smile


----------



## Micara (Mar 22, 2010)

He likes the Ramones AND Frank Sinatra!!! That's pretty sweet!!


----------



## nikola090 (Mar 22, 2010)

ragazza matta?

I love....that there is someone of italian in you!


----------



## calauria (Mar 22, 2010)

He looks classy.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 22, 2010)

She is an intelligent, classy woman. :bow:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 22, 2010)

This person likes music, drawing and writing...according to their profile anyway...


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 22, 2010)

*I*nsane & *I*mmortal


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2010)

He's Tony.....and that's close enough to perfect for me


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 27, 2010)

She's just plain awesome. A beautiful, wonderful woman, whom I hope will find just the right person for herself.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 28, 2010)

Enjoys writing!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude rocks a mean avatar!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 28, 2010)

Is extremely kind and such a great guy!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 28, 2010)

A beautiful woman who deserves all her heart desires.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 28, 2010)

Appreciates classic cartoons and this one is in time for the upcoming holidays
Easter Yeggs


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 28, 2010)

He has good taste when it comes to cartoons. (Bob McKimson is an underrated director)


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 30, 2010)

He has much wisdom when it comes to cartoons.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 30, 2010)

Lloyd is one of the many great Dimmers here - always has an encouraging word for everyone :bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 30, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Lloyd is one of the many great Dimmers here - always has an encouraging word for everyone :bow:




he always says kind, uplifting things to everyone and has a good sense of humor


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 30, 2010)

she has been super kind to me and always has an aura of positive energy around her.


----------



## mollywogger (Mar 30, 2010)

amazing blue eyes!

wait. its morning. are they blue. green? 


amazing eyes!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 30, 2010)

She is a beautiful woman who deserves all her heart desires.


----------



## supersizebbw (Mar 30, 2010)

He has a really great youtube video openly expressing his love for bbw's!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 30, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> He has a really great youtube video openly expressing his love for bbw's!



Appreciates my YouTube video.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 2, 2010)

I like his YouTube video as well. Also, he's a good lookin' dude.


----------



## Micara (Apr 2, 2010)

He has been known to wield a lightsaber. The Force is strong with this one!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 2, 2010)

She is just sexy beyond all reason. :smitten:


----------



## balletguy (Apr 2, 2010)

I like that they are from Washington. very nice state


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2010)

That screen name makes me think of Spandau Ballet every time I see it


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 4, 2010)

She's in my head.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 5, 2010)

What's not to like about him?? He's a sweetie!!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 5, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> What's not to like about him?? He's a sweetie!!



And I like her new avatar............great hair!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 5, 2010)

She's gorgeous with big soft heart.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 5, 2010)

He called Phil a she... and gorgeous. lol j/k


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 5, 2010)

He's a sweetheart


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 6, 2010)

She's a sexy lady who deserves someone to love her. :happy:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Apr 6, 2010)

He has a very well-written blog and a great sig quote.


----------



## Micara (Apr 6, 2010)

He takes some seriously freaking amazing pictures!!!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 6, 2010)

She loves Nancy Drew! Duh! :happy:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Apr 6, 2010)

Very pretty. If you had a different hairstyle, you'd look a lot like one of my original characters.

EDIT: Also, your contribution to the photography thread was great.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2010)

I like his avatar


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like his avatar



Greenie is the Bomb :bow: - Sexy lady :wubu: and wicked funny :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 7, 2010)

He's just an amazing and great guy. I'd be proud to call him my friend.


----------



## Micara (Apr 7, 2010)

:smitten: He's the most amazing person that I know, and incredibly gorgeous. :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 7, 2010)

She has a great style, and she's absolutely beautiful


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 7, 2010)

He's a very handsome man. :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 7, 2010)

Her eyes are so adorable


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 7, 2010)

He's THE adorable one


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 7, 2010)

Fat and Fluffy :wubu: - also appreciates reading - I enjoy reading a good book


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 7, 2010)

Takes great post-workout pics


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Apr 8, 2010)

Has a very cute face.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 9, 2010)

He looks like my cousin Kris.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 9, 2010)

Always has a nice thing to say about everyone...


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 9, 2010)

He is a good, and kind man


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 9, 2010)

she is pure awesome!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2010)

Her avatar is awesome and very amusing.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 10, 2010)

His screen name makes me laugh. "Weirdo" was the big insult when I was in grade school.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 10, 2010)

Her screen name is awesome. We need more happy fat chicks in this world. :happy:


----------



## Twilley (Apr 10, 2010)

He knows what I'm thinking...so like The Shadow, but nerdier...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 10, 2010)

He seems to support the only Marxism I can support... the Groucho kind


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 10, 2010)

He's probably really cool.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 10, 2010)

She's a good-hearted person.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 10, 2010)

He's adorable!:wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 11, 2010)

She makes me laugh like few others can. :happy:


----------



## Micara (Apr 11, 2010)

He seems like a sweet boyfriend to his girlfriend, who is also awesome and a Nancy Drew fan!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 11, 2010)

Micara said:


> He seems like a sweet boyfriend to his girlfriend, who is also awesome and a Nancy Drew fan!



She's incredibly sweet and like she mentioned, a Nancy Drew fan, too! 

I'm playing Legend of the Crystal Skull (the one I skipped. ) and it's so creepy!

Gahhh, walking around the graveyard in the dark and rain is creeping me out. Not to mention, I have to have the lights out so I can even see the screen.

*shivers*


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 11, 2010)

She's sweet and loving and accepting and generally amazing :wubu:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Apr 11, 2010)

Divals said:


> She's sweet and loving and accepting and generally amazing :wubu:





He says nice things about my friend.


----------



## Inhibited (Apr 11, 2010)

She's just so damn cute....


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 11, 2010)

She's a really nice person. Who rocks.


----------



## Micara (Apr 11, 2010)

He's from New Orleans! One of my very favorite cities.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 11, 2010)

She's a total babe. And very nice. I look forward getting to know her more.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 11, 2010)

He seems like a nice guy.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 11, 2010)

_Luscious in Red :wubu: and a real sweetheart _


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 11, 2010)

A slow dance aficionado whom I hope will teach me a few moves. I could use his debonair charm and sweet dance moves.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 11, 2010)

I think his Youtube video is pretty 'effing awesome.  Go him for posting that.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2010)

She's pretty nice!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 11, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She's pretty nice!



He must not know me very well. :happy:

Just kidding!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 11, 2010)

Always looks adorable - especially when she wears her eyeglasses.


----------



## calauria (Apr 11, 2010)

He has a nice smile.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 11, 2010)

She seems like a nice person.


----------



## Micara (Apr 11, 2010)

He's my new Facebook friend!


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 12, 2010)

She obsesses over Nancy Drew with my girlfriend :happy:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

He is from the best city in P.A


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 12, 2010)

He seems to be a cool guy, and his avatar is cool.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

He has a youtube video!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 12, 2010)

He has an adorable puppy as an avatar!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Is undeniably her!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 12, 2010)

And now I can say....He's adorable!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Shes very nice with compliments


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 12, 2010)

His puppy avatar melts my heart.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 12, 2010)

I like his screen name


----------



## Micara (Apr 12, 2010)

Who doesn't love someone named "Balletguy"?


----------



## balletguy (Apr 12, 2010)

i love her avatar


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 12, 2010)

He has a cool avatar and a nice screen name.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

I find oddballs fascinating and endearing.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 12, 2010)

love that she in in PA


----------



## mimosa (Apr 12, 2010)

I crown Casting Pearls for being a queen. She just wrote a bad-ass letter on another thread. :bow:I had to rep her for being awesome. Yes, darling...you are all kinds of coolness. I truly admire people with that level of self respect. God bless you. *hug*


----------



## mimosa (Apr 12, 2010)

balletguy said:


> love that she in in PA


 Dang it....you beat me to it! LOL


----------



## balletguy (Apr 12, 2010)

i love that she is over 6,000ft above sea level and i am at sea level


----------



## balletguy (Apr 12, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Dang it....you beat me to it! LOL



ha ha no problem


----------



## mimosa (Apr 12, 2010)

balletguy said:


> i love that she is over 6,000ft above sea level and i am at sea level



I am freakin' jealous that balletguy is at sealevel.  It is a good thing...honest.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 12, 2010)

I LOVE her pic.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 12, 2010)

Gracias very mucho. I likey your pic too......but what the heck is it?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 12, 2010)

She is a sexy mama!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

I love you guys too. You're the cat's ass! (That's a good thing!) Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

She likes to throw pearls!


----------



## Micara (Apr 12, 2010)

He's adorable, and so is his puggle!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 12, 2010)

Love the avatar AND... she's 100% fire


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Likes to slow-dance and looks like a tough dude!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Likes to slow-dance and looks like a tough dude!


He a faster typist than me and with NO opposable thumbs.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Doesn't know that I don't do the typing, my puggle does!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

Didn't catch on that I was talking to the puggle.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 12, 2010)

She likes puggles. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

Weirdo890 is observant.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 12, 2010)

She likes oddballs.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

Oddballs know she's consistant but prone to hyperbole.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 12, 2010)

She is very fast....a force to be reckoned with :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

She is impressive and a privilege to be buds with.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparently she tastes like candy. lol


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

His name is Lee.... Lloyd Lee


----------



## Mathias (Apr 12, 2010)

@Lloyd- His birthday is today! WHOO! lol


----------



## Proner (Apr 13, 2010)

@Lloyd Happy birthday!

@Mathias Joker most epic character in Batman!


----------



## Cece Larue (Apr 13, 2010)

@ Proner He is adorable AND has a very interesting formspring page!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

Never met a Texan I didn't like.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 14, 2010)

She likes Texans


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 14, 2010)

She's one of the reasons I'm beginning to like Texas.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2010)

he looks like a cool guy


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

He;s very magnaminous.


----------



## Micara (Apr 14, 2010)

She likes "Where the Heart Is"!  Awesome movie. :happy:


----------



## Proner (Apr 14, 2010)

She's francophile


----------



## Micara (Apr 14, 2010)

He makes incredible videos and he's going to give me a shout out! :happy:


----------



## Proner (Apr 14, 2010)

Micara said:


> He makes incredible videos and he's going to give me a shout out! :happy:



I did it today and will upload it quickly


----------



## Micara (Apr 14, 2010)

Proner said:


> I did it today and will upload it quickly



Yay! Thanks!! I'm so excited.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 14, 2010)

She's a positive person.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

I just know, she has a big & kind heart


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

She's very helpful to noobs


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 15, 2010)

That little cat picture in her signature! It's adorable!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

May like Cajun food (Im guessing that cause of Louisana)


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nutty said:


> May like Cajun food (Im guessing that cause of Louisana)



That is such a stereotype!

... But yes. Yes I do. lol

He stereotypes correctly... maybe. ;P


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> That is such a stereotype!
> 
> ... But yes. Yes I do. lol
> 
> He stereotypes correctly... maybe. ;P



I just know every time i go to Baton Rouge I help myself to some boudin and some good gumbo :eat2:

(Sorry if this is off topic)


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

I just saw his pic on the recent pics thread. He's a cutie, and has a nice new haircut.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

She may enjoy cupcakes


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 15, 2010)

She has beautiful eyes, and I love her hair. (This was about CuppyCakeSSBBW, just didn't get it posted in tmie.....oops!)


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> She has beautiful eyes, and I love her hair. (This was about CuppyCakeSSBBW, just didn't get it posted in tmie.....oops!)




Thanks

BBD has gorgeous hair and great boobs. She also has a very pretty smile.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 15, 2010)

She's pretty cute.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 15, 2010)

He thinks my friend is cute.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

I give props to anyone named luscious.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2010)

I like her cat picture


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

he appreciates a good cat picture




(hi lulu...see you this weekend honey xoxo)


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2010)

I Love her screen name


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 15, 2010)

He is mystrious with little info on his profile! 



(cuppy - I look forward to seeing you)


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

She is luscious...but she's also a genuinely sweet and kind-hearted person. Her inner beauty is a perfect match for her outer beauty.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

She probably knows what 'all-dressed' potato chips are.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 15, 2010)

Based on her name I'd guess she likes to knit!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Based on her name I'd guess she likes to knit!


Nope. It's based on a biblical verse which is a warning to not cast (throw) pearls before swine, meaning don't give your best to anyone who is incapable or unwilling to appreciate what you have to offer.

Back to the thread--the name Lulu sweetly reminds me of the awesome film, Waitress.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 15, 2010)

Love her profile. I wish I had a minion too


----------



## Micara (Apr 15, 2010)

He's from Las Vegas! One of my favorite cities!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

I like anyone who mentions snuggles in their screen name! :wubu:


ooops was too slow:

Micara is beautiful, and seems sweet from her posts.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 15, 2010)

She has cupcakes  and a nice smile


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

Reminds me of that snuggle bear on those detergents.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

I like that he finally changed his title header.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 15, 2010)

She's an avid poster, and seems to be a sweetheart!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the pic in her signature!


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 15, 2010)

She is really rather lovely and sent me such a nice PM~!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 15, 2010)

He is a music lover, so he is ok with me!


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He is a music lover, so he is ok with me!



She's so bubbly


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

unique, wild & passionate = a very good mix


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Sexxy & Soooooo awesome!! <3 her! :wubu:


----------



## Micara (Apr 15, 2010)

Gorgeous, great style, and a super nice person!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 15, 2010)

She knows how to rock them glasses


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

she has a pretty face


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

He's catching up to me. hee hee hee


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

Is too slow compared to this pretty gal


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Underestimates himself


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

Might taste like candy


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

Is nutty. LMAO


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Is nutty. LMAO



hahaha 

she has good humor.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

Is slowly realizing we're the only ones left on this thread tonight.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

Agrees (my thoughts exactly)


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 16, 2010)

He's "Lord of the Puggles" :bow: :happy:


----------



## sirGordy (Apr 16, 2010)

A pretty decent guy, and good friend


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

Is contemplative.


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 16, 2010)

Seems very nice and interesting. I enjoy reading her posts.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 16, 2010)

She has THE most beautiful blue eyes....gorgeous!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice nails!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Hilarious cat signature


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 17, 2010)

has a cute doggy avatar


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Has a cute face


----------



## Micara (Apr 17, 2010)

Lives in Memphis! I'm dying to go there!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 17, 2010)

Has great taste in art (Scream) and buys cute dresses...


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 17, 2010)

appreciates cute dresses...


----------



## ladle (Apr 17, 2010)

she is cute and likes cup cakes!


----------



## Micara (Apr 17, 2010)

Takes beautiful pictures!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 17, 2010)

has a god sense of humor


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

They give great complements.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

He thinks they should eat cake! Can't argue with that!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

She is a blonde!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

(Shhhh....undercover blonde)

He likes blondes.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes a secret agent.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

He frisked me.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

She frisked me back!


----------



## Micara (Apr 18, 2010)

He wants me to eat cake! :eat2:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Has Sarah Jessica Parker in her avatar! (that's Sarah Jessica Parker right?)


----------



## Micara (Apr 18, 2010)

Is a guy and recognized Sarah Jessica Parker! (Yes, that is Her. I capitalize the H because she is my spiritual leader!)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Micara said:


> Is a guy and recognized Sarah Jessica Parker! (Yes, that is Her. I capitalize the H because she is my spiritual leader!)



She still has it!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 18, 2010)

His puggle is cute. :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 18, 2010)

Good taste in ladies! Or lady!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Has a toe licking a surprised toe. (hahaha)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 18, 2010)

He's from Memphis, a place I would love to visit (especially with my lovely lady )


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

He's just an all around sweet guy, and he has a really cool girlfriend


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Another awesome chick from Jersey!!! Hudson County HOLLA!!!!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Another awesome chick from Jersey!!! Hudson County HOLLA!!!!!



Seems like she'd be so much fun to hang out with! 
And, I'm from Hudson County too


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 18, 2010)

She'll never be sorry, and that's fantastic, because she shouldn't have to be.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

He's a cartoonist and his avatar is looney-tune-ish.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

She is a state neighbor to ditzy


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

He's a cutie pie.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

she tolerates me screwing up my fun food festival thread


----------



## Micara (Apr 18, 2010)

She loves Patrick Swayze, and I really wish my hair was as gorgeous as hers.

Oops I was too late. Well, he's been on here less time than me, and has surpassed my post count! Way to go!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

How can you not like someone who loves SJP???


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

She experienced the thing i kept experiencing in the food festival thread (posting then realizing someone post before me) @Micara

lol! Aw man that just happened to me again!:doh:

She is speedy gonzales! @ pearl


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

He and I have enough in common now I'm becoming pugglish by association.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

she is hilarious!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

He is obedient.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

She is a brunette


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

He may be getting a little punchdrunk from lack of sleep


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

She is correctomundo


----------



## Micara (Apr 18, 2010)

I think that he and Pearl may be the only people who stay up as late as I do. :happy:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

she is very correctomundo!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Micara said:


> I think that he and Pearl may be the only people who stay up as late as I do. :happy:



No no. I never ever go to sleep early. I'm hooked on Spider Solitaire and AIM


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

I can relate to Ditzy. I have my public on Facebook to answer to. LOL


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

She uses AIM (I thought that was over with in 06!)


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

memphis rocks i like that


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> She uses AIM (I thought that was over with in 06!)



Dang, Nut, stop breaking the threads 



balletguy said:


> memphis rocks i like that



Haha, which one of us? 

^^ In response to your NJ comment. Nutty keeps breaking threads and confusing me..


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

likes that she likes dirty dancing


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Adores that he diplomatically avoided the first question by moving along LOL


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

what was the 1st question.

still likes her cat pic.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> She uses AIM (I thought that was over with in 06!)



What's wrong with AIM? I've been using it since.. well, since you were in 4th grade lol.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> What's wrong with AIM? I've been using it since.. well, since you were in 4th grade lol.




likes that she still uses AIM


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Appreciates other old folks like me who use AIM =)


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

likes that she likes horror movies

i saw it on your profile


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 18, 2010)

Likes to drink beer... a man after my own heart!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

likes that they are in oz


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2010)

He appreciates a good Aussie


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 18, 2010)

sexy Aussie :wubu:


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

likes that he is an east coast guy


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

He likes beer and ballet.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

likes pugs


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey---he DOES like beer! Beer me!!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 20, 2010)

I like that she is always here


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 20, 2010)

Comes from the state of Maryland, home of John Waters! And given that his films have so many original characters...


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 20, 2010)

ha!! Loves that he likes John Wa


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Hails from the land of Oz.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 20, 2010)

^
has an awesome signature image.


----------



## Micara (Apr 20, 2010)

has an awesome name and avatar!


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 20, 2010)

I absolutely love her glasses! So cute.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 20, 2010)

She has an infectious smile and is just all around SUPER sexy!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice avatar


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Hes got a tough dough boy


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

He starts fun new threads and he cheers me up!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

She is a happy person!


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> She is a happy person!



Um, he has a great imagination?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

She is probably a fan of Sex and the city (right?)


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> She is probably a fan of Sex and the city (right?)



yep!! 

Either likes nuts or is nuts. Either way, he's cool with me!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> yep!!
> 
> Either likes nuts or is nuts. Either way, he's cool with me!



haha she doesn't get tired of my back-to-back posts


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> haha she doesn't get tired of my back-to-back posts



His back-to-back posts are cheering me up on a very bad night!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> His back-to-back posts are cheering me up on a very bad night!



She knows her day is getting better


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

He's a funny little nut.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> He's a funny little nut.



Shes a pretty brunette


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Shes a pretty brunette



Aww thank you :happy:

Nutty is a good sport about all the cougar-like adoration he gets every day =)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

She's Nuts for Nutty!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO :happy:

He's SO modest lol.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Enjoys Patrick Swayze movies


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 21, 2010)

Super Duper Nice, Active Poster, and WHO CAN DENY THAT HIS AVATAR IS EPIC!?

=3


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

She's very creative.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous with and without Pearls


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

tonynyc seems to be the guy who is nice to EVERYONE, the kinda guy you'd get along with even if you don't know him.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

She hates butterscotch :sad:


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

He likes butterscotch!! :eat2:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

She likes butterscotch!!(I hope):bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2010)

He seems like a great guy,and he's quite the prolific poster.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Adam's brainship may be in trouble


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2010)

He makes me wanna dig into the mixed nuts that I just bought today.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Makes me wanna rock out!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2010)

his profile pic is rad!!!!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 21, 2010)

I like that he plays guitar


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

she loves iced tea!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

Now an even more prolific poster than I.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

She knows her funny cat pictures


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 21, 2010)

He knows how to take good pics with diet cokes, hehe


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

She is a Texan!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 21, 2010)

He likes pets


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

She has a very nice smile


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 21, 2010)

Is 19 and into the bbws and ssbbws :eat2:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Is 19 and into the bbws and ssbbws :eat2:



haha!

She doesn't mind my back to back posting habits


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 21, 2010)

He's Ron...?? lol


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Shes....browneyed!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 21, 2010)

I like that Nutty is really good at giving compliments.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

Is addicted to iced tea too.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 21, 2010)

I like that CastingPearls seems to be a very interesting person... especially since she is plotting to rule the world!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> She hates butterscotch :sad:



It's supposed to be what you like, lol. Do you like that I hate butterscotch?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 21, 2010)

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 21, 2010)

She's a hottie! Takes really nice topless pics


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 22, 2010)

Is adorable, and I have always liked her


----------



## Mathias (Apr 22, 2010)

She's always so nice! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

I admire maniacal laughing as avatar sigs. Okay, I admire maniacal laughing of all kinds.


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I admire maniacal laughing as avatar sigs. Okay, I admire maniacal laughing of all kinds.



I like/admire anybody who is either good at maniacal laughing or appreciates it, both, is a bonus


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

Hes got a nice pair of glasses


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 22, 2010)

He's Dazzlingly Clever


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

She's cookie dough!


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 22, 2010)

He likes the movie Pollyanna or maybe Hayley Mills?


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 22, 2010)

gorgeous smile!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 22, 2010)

She's a positive person!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 22, 2010)

Lucious indeed


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

A neighbor, sort of.


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shes quite the poster, And i love her cheezeburger cat!


----------



## Micara (Apr 22, 2010)

She loves the Beatles!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

She probably has seen the _Sex and the City_ movie


----------



## Micara (Apr 22, 2010)

He drives the Dims girls _wild!!!_


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

She knows that I do drive them wiillllddd


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

After a brief respite he's passed me up on posts again. GO NUTTY. GO NUTTY. GO NUTTY


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

She comeing back into the posting lead!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

He and I are pikers compared to DIMS elders.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 22, 2010)

She's gloriously fabulous!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

It's undeniably her!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

They're both adorable!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

She knows her funny cat pics


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 22, 2010)

He is a funny guy. I love a good sense of humour


----------



## Mathias (Apr 23, 2010)

She's a fan of video games!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 23, 2010)

He has probably played Arkham Asylum (awesome game btw)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 23, 2010)

Nutty is Nutty, and has a Monacle that is totally BOSS. 

;D


----------



## Proner (Apr 23, 2010)

She took amazing pictures and is super nice :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 23, 2010)

He is very gentle and sweet


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 23, 2010)

A better question is what DON'T I like about the previous poster? Because I like everything! She's adorable, sweet, and a fellow short fatty.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 23, 2010)

@Kimberly- She says the sweetest things to myself and others. 
@McBeth- I enjoy reading her posts.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 23, 2010)

He has a way of bringing tears to my eyes....in the nicest possible way of course.

@mcbeth - right back at you!!!:happy:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 23, 2010)

She has a way of making me blush! 

:blush:


----------



## Proner (Apr 23, 2010)

He always have something nice to say, pure gentleman!
By the way Two-Face is THE vilain in Batman


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 23, 2010)

He is creative.. in his pictures and I heard he does some writing.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 23, 2010)

She has a good sense of humor/humour


----------



## Nutty (Apr 23, 2010)

Hes a tiger!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 24, 2010)

He's nuts.... heh, get it? NUTS? Hah, I'm funny.


----------



## Micara (Apr 24, 2010)

He IS funny!  And adorable!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 24, 2010)

she's a sweet and caring person!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 24, 2010)

She is a GOOD person, and she loves her kitty cat!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2010)

she, too, is a good person.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 24, 2010)

He has the best nickname ever!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2010)

she was very kind to say so!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 24, 2010)

I love when he hits the music thread, and he is an all round good guy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 24, 2010)

she has beautiful eyes


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 24, 2010)

Loverly skin! (from her pics)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2010)

oops ...................


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 24, 2010)

like the avatar


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 24, 2010)

He's around a lot.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 24, 2010)

She is the life of the party!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 25, 2010)

An all around nice person!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2010)

hey--he's a neighbor---howdy neighbor!


----------



## Micara (Apr 25, 2010)

It's her birthday! And she is a fabulous woman!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you. And she's awesomely awesome and now a Facebook friend!!! Woot woot!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 25, 2010)

She's today's most awesome birthday girl 
But she hasn't added me to her Facebook* =(
_*link in my profile_


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 25, 2010)

She is smokin hot!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 25, 2010)

She too is smokin' hot!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 25, 2010)

Cartoonist


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 26, 2010)

Friendliest guy on dims...


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 26, 2010)

She's really pretty and totally nice.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

he is from Louisiana..go saints


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

He's gonna break 300 posts today.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

she is from Philly...they breed them tough up there


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 27, 2010)

Stays in MD..which is where i was born, so he's good in my book


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 27, 2010)

ClashCityRocker said:


> Stays in MD..which is where i was born, so he's good in my book



Love his avatar pic


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 27, 2010)

Her amazing eyes...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

Kissy toes. Love 'em.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 27, 2010)

We're from the same state! And I like her avatar.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 27, 2010)

He is incredibly sweet, and offers words of wisdom!


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 27, 2010)

I like her quote about hugs and I totally agree with this. So I imagine she loves hugs and if I'm right, I like her because of this .


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

I like the way Slamaga explains things.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

i like the picture of her cat


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

He got his crabs in Maryland.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

she knows where to get good crabs


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

He's got to be graceful to dance. I admire grace.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

ty i am a little gracefull

i love her sig its awesome


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 27, 2010)

balletguy said:


> ty i am a little gracefull
> 
> i love her sig its awesome



likes ballet....yay!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 28, 2010)

She's a beautiful woman


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2010)

so is she.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 28, 2010)

She's totally cool. I mean, look at her!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 28, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> She's totally cool. I mean, look at her!



He's got a great heart and an infectious smile! :happy:


----------



## Micara (Apr 28, 2010)

She's from Chicago, and I believe she's a Cubs fan!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 28, 2010)

She is sweet


----------



## balletguy (Apr 28, 2010)

i like her screen name


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 28, 2010)

He's very nice.... and has a nice chest and stomach!!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 28, 2010)

also has a nice chest :wubu:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 28, 2010)

LOVE his arms!!! :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 28, 2010)

She is an animal lover!


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 28, 2010)

She is the sweetest woman ever!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2010)

I want her lingerie


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 28, 2010)

Everything! She is pretty cool!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 28, 2010)

She's VERY kind


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 28, 2010)

I think she's beautiful!


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 28, 2010)

She has beautiful eyes (one good point for you MzDeeZyre)


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 29, 2010)

He seems very sweet, and lives in a beautiful part of the world


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 29, 2010)

She is an Aussie sweetheart... very caring for the peeps on this forum. x


----------



## balletguy (Apr 29, 2010)

i like her avatar


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 29, 2010)

I like that he's having a beer.


----------



## Micara (Apr 29, 2010)

I like her signature!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just love the fire in her spirit. :happy:


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 29, 2010)

I like his signature quotes.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2010)

After exploring her profile page,I found that she has a great smile and is into mythology. Win!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 29, 2010)

Pretty Smile and glasses


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 29, 2010)

talented artist


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 29, 2010)

great biceps and also photogenic.


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 29, 2010)

She's FABULOUS!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2010)

I think she's quite lovely....and seems friendly, too


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 29, 2010)

She is one cool lady, a good woman!


----------



## Micara (Apr 29, 2010)

She's a total sweetheart!!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 29, 2010)

She's a SciFi fan!!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Apr 29, 2010)

patience of a saint


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 29, 2010)

she's smart


----------



## Micara (Apr 29, 2010)

I can tell that she's a firecracker... just like me!


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 29, 2010)

We posted at the same time 9:34 cst on the A & Q thread earlier and she beat me -- she must have a quicker trigger finger! Very cool!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 29, 2010)

He has a very interesting name.


----------



## Micara (Apr 29, 2010)

He likes playing with fire. And firecrackers.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 29, 2010)

Someone else who calls this part of the country the wasteland (after one of my favorite local poets)


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 29, 2010)

I LOVE his user name....so cute!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 30, 2010)

She likes geese. Even if I don't. lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 30, 2010)

Hahaha...you know you love them!!!
He is kind to animals, oh yes he is!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 30, 2010)

Only if they're kind to me first. 

She makes me laugh


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 30, 2010)

We're good pals!


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 30, 2010)

I really like your Iron man picture.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ahhh... Canadian...


----------



## balletguy (Apr 30, 2010)

I think she is pretty cute


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2010)

oooooh vodka!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 30, 2010)

She is as smart as a whip, an excellent lounge partner


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm so happy when she's logged on!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2010)

love the signature ... a classy,luxury model


----------



## balletguy (May 1, 2010)

love the pic of the Doughboy


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 1, 2010)

He seems like a nice person


----------



## balletguy (May 1, 2010)

I like her screen name


----------



## littlefairywren (May 1, 2010)

I like his taste in music


----------



## Proner (May 1, 2010)

She have wonderful eyes and is very kind.


----------



## balletguy (May 1, 2010)

Has intrestering posts


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

Likes his liquor


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

I like his enthusiasm and his wit. :bow:


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

He is very generous with compliments


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 2, 2010)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> patience of a saint



I don't feel like that since I grounded my 13 year old son earlier.  But thanks!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 2, 2010)

Nutty said:


> He is very generous with compliments



He has a funny picture on his profile! (Hey, sometimes ya' feel like a nut, right?)


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2010)

Seems like a really tough mom. But that's good, because your kids will appreciate it when they're older.


----------



## Slamaga (May 2, 2010)

Like his optimism about relationship. Hope I had this kind of optimism...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

He has hope....


----------



## Mathias (May 2, 2010)

She's really nice.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2010)

He's mah friend. :3


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

He prolly knows some damn fine restaurants and would be a great tour guide.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2010)

I like that she thinks that about me.. because I don't know any fine restaurants. lol


----------



## Aust99 (May 2, 2010)

He always has lovely things to say to support people...


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

She has a serene toe licking a disgruntled toe!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

There is nothing I don't like about the nutman. And I missed him.


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

She missed me! (I was busy studying )


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

Nutty said:


> She missed me! (I was busy studying )



He's cute and funny. And I've got to get to studying for these finals too.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2010)

Hmm, I don't really know her that well. So I guess what I like about her is the mystery she presents!


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

He's the mann with the plann!


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2010)

well he is cute but he also jumps right in and gets to know everyone


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

She is very pretty and knows how to bake biscuits!


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

Seems like a cool guy


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2010)

that he dances


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

I like her posts


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 3, 2010)

*That he likes Melissa Mccarthy, aka Sookie from Gilmore Girls! *


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

I like how she writes in purple


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 3, 2010)

*Because his favorite color is purple like me! :bow:*


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

I like that she lives in CA.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

He's always here.


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

she is always here


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

He's having Vodka on the Rocks!


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

she is pretty hot


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Hmmm...does pepper Absolut in a bloody mary qualify as lunch especially considering the celery stalk? (He inspires me)


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2010)

She's a little bit quirky and very cute (a great combination)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> She's a little bit quirky and very cute (a great combination)


HA!! He thinks 'a little bit'. THAT'S adorable.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> HA!! He thinks 'a little bit'. THAT'S adorable.



I can't know if you are as comfortable with your quirkiness as I am with mine. You're an oddball, then And you don't mind it. Hell, I like you even more for that


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

He's named after one of the best film directors ever.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Nutty has amazing insight for one so young

And Scorsese--I am completely at ease with my quirky oddballity. I am a neon peacock.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Pearl is speedy gonzales when it comes to responses!


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2010)

I like that he's "out of the closet"


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

He is quite the movie expert


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

He lives in an awesome city


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Hes a boozehound  

View attachment st-bernard_1405216c.jpg


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

knows I am a boozehound and likes it


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2010)

Very random, since I don't know him so well: but he was born the same year as my favorite movie first came out.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

conservative. hmmm...a challenge.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Her cat likes Wonton soup


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

his Puggle likes Devil Dogs. (and she DOES, btw)


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

She is a very nice person


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Hes a cool dude


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2010)

hes just sooo darn adorable and has a bear as his profile pic


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

She always has interesting posts to read


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 3, 2010)

I like that he came back from hiding to start posting again


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

She is correct!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

He is witty.....Oh so witty!!


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> He is witty.....Oh so witty!!



She is pretty.....Oh so pretty!!


----------



## Proner (May 4, 2010)

He's very cool and an amazing poster.


----------



## spiritangel (May 4, 2010)

another cutie but also always posts interesting things when he posts very thoughtful posts to


----------



## Mathias (May 4, 2010)

I like her screen name.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

He has a good sense of humour, and he knows the true value of poultry....lol


----------



## spiritangel (May 4, 2010)

well she is a fellow fairy for starters, and a wonderful person


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 4, 2010)

She's an Angel!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 4, 2010)

She's an amazing woman who I'm very glad to have in my life.


----------



## kristineirl (May 4, 2010)

he has a little drawing of himself! that's the cutest ^_^


----------



## Proner (May 4, 2010)

She have a very cute avatar pic


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

He is inspired, which is what I hope to be.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

You're already inspiring so you're on the right path.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

She is as wonderfully kind and loving as she is drop-dead sexy.


----------



## Micara (May 4, 2010)

What's not to love? He's gorgeous, he's kind, he's intelligent... and he's all mine, ladies!!! :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

She's confident and that's impossible not to like!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

She appreciates good people and is a wonderful person herself.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

He has got the funk!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

His avatar is frickin' sweet!


----------



## kristineirl (May 4, 2010)

He lives in Washington, the place where I would love to drop anchor one day.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

She has invisible binoculars!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 4, 2010)

He's funny!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Her avatar is pretty cool, which indicates how cool she is.


----------



## tonynyc (May 4, 2010)

fan of animation :bow:


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

He is from the Big Apple


----------



## Slamaga (May 4, 2010)

He posts at a tremendous speed and posts a lot of funny things!


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

He's a real head banger! 

View attachment bush_evil.jpg


----------



## Slamaga (May 4, 2010)

Special mention for the pic he put . YEAH!


----------



## spiritangel (May 4, 2010)

has an awesome quote as his siggy


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

She's Australian mate


----------



## tonynyc (May 5, 2010)

Appreciates animation - as do I :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Ditto and ooooh so do I


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2010)

She has a cheeky side, and I do like that!


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2010)

She is such a sweetie and I am betting she can be sassy to


----------



## Aust99 (May 5, 2010)

Fellow Aussie sweetheart... there's a few out there!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Sweet, smart and beautiful


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2010)

is an extroidinary person


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

is radiant


----------



## Micara (May 5, 2010)

She's a fascinating gal and fellow Rickman fan!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 5, 2010)

she has a funny picture.


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

That's a snuggley tiger!


----------



## Micara (May 5, 2010)

He's a wild and crazy guy!


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

She is funny and likes Star Wars!


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2010)

hes Nuts about everyone :wubu:


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

She makes people happy


----------



## balletguy (May 5, 2010)

he has exactley 1,300 posts right now


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

He's somewhere in Jersey


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

She brightens everyone's day!


----------



## balletguy (May 5, 2010)

he is a nut


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

He's a cool dude with quite the liquor cabinet


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2010)

he is sweet to everyone, and yep still go back to hes a dancer


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

She's wise


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

She is smarter than the average bear


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

he's observant


----------



## balletguy (May 5, 2010)

she is sooooo sweet


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2010)

I like his chest!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

She meant to say his heiney....


----------



## balletguy (May 5, 2010)

she said heiney...


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2010)

Nice legs!


----------



## balletguy (May 5, 2010)

cute picture


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 5, 2010)

He's drinking Scotch tonight!


----------



## tonynyc (May 6, 2010)

Like MzDeeZyre's new hairstyle :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

slow dancer...ahhhhh.....


----------



## Micara (May 6, 2010)

She loves Michael Keaton!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

She is the sexiest woman on the face of the planet. And she's MINE!! So back off fellas.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Proves that romance is alive and well.


----------



## willowmoon (May 6, 2010)

Definitely speaks her mind and comes across as rather confident. Props to CastingPearls!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

hotter and smarter than he thinks (winning combination)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

She likes to go big. That's a trait I very much admire. :happy:


----------



## Micara (May 6, 2010)

He's just amazing. :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

She is a brave woman for taking such a risk for me. That's true courage. :wubu:


----------



## Micara (May 6, 2010)

:wubu: is very much worth the risk! 

Are we making you guys sick yet??


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2010)

She's funny!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

(turning the hose on both of you)

Deservedly happy


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

She's just a funny, awesome person that I would be proud to call my friend. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

He is (and so is she)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

A sweet, wonderful woman whom I hope will find her own deserved happiness. :happy:


----------



## Micara (May 6, 2010)

He's the Ricky to my Lucy!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

She is much sexier than Lucy (and that's saying a lot).


----------



## willowmoon (May 6, 2010)

He's cool cause he lived right by where I used to live "back in the day." (I lived in Federal Way)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

he lived here in Washington, my home and the state I love. Rock On!!


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

He can leap over buildings in a single bound!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

omnipresent


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2010)

She finally watched forgetting sarah marshall


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

She is faster than a speeding bullet!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

enthusiastic


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

She's Superwoman!


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2010)

he thinks I am supergirl lol


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2010)

I like her avatar!


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

He's the Clown Prince of Crime!


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2010)

hes a prolific poster


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

She's up!!! good morning sunshine!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2010)

She has great sense of fun and adventure


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2010)

She has such a kind heart!


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2010)

She always has something nice to say to everyone!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2010)

As long as they don't frisk me for cookies or chocolate...lol 

He makes me laugh!


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2010)

Well, considering who's in my avatar... 

She makes me laugh as well.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

great guy and funny


----------



## tonynyc (May 6, 2010)

Love the avatar- gorgeous and classy :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 6, 2010)

i likethat she has girl crushes


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

on you too chica!!


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

She is a Wonton-owning beauty!


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2010)

he eats yummy looking bread roll thingys


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 7, 2010)

She's extremely lovely!


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2010)

She always looks beautiful in the pics she posts


----------



## Aust99 (May 7, 2010)

She got her mobile reconnected...  She has such a positive attitude to life...


----------



## nugget34 (May 8, 2010)

not only is she gorgeous, she seems lovely and kind too


----------



## spiritangel (May 8, 2010)

hes someone I havent met yet and has a cool user name that makes you think of gold


----------



## Aust99 (May 8, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hes someone I havent met yet and has a cool user name that makes you think of gold



lol

She is very friendly and one of the 'girls'...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

She's cute too and heyyyyyy--another friend from Oz!


----------



## Aust99 (May 8, 2010)

She's new but has more posts than me... She's committed to Dims...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> She's new but has more posts than me... She's committed to Dims...


(It's more like a fling)  and her posts are interesting regardless of volume.


----------



## Micara (May 8, 2010)

I like her new sig!!


----------



## Aust99 (May 8, 2010)

That she's in luuurve!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 8, 2010)

She resides in the land of OZ, a place I've always wanted to see. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2010)

Fan of Jack Kirby


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

His doughboy looks like it can kick some ass!


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

he posts quirky pics of himself


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

She is Australian!


----------



## Aust99 (May 9, 2010)

He is crunchy!!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> He is crunchy!!





his/her avatar is super cute


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Aust99 (May 9, 2010)

She knows who Alf Stewart is...


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

she totally cracked me up with the Alf Stewart line plus it shows she has an awesome sense of humour and will understand what I mean by craked me up lol


----------



## Aust99 (May 9, 2010)

ha ha... stone the flamen crows... I like this girl... ha ha


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 9, 2010)

She's funny and has an awesome aussie accent!


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

she luscious


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

She's so encouraging and generous to her DIMS friends.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 9, 2010)

SA - ty sweetie...as are you


CP is gorgeous, but also seems like a really sweet and genuine person.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 9, 2010)

Cuppy is a kind person. Oh, and she's hot.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 9, 2010)

Lulu is an awesome person. She has the type of smile that lights up any room that she's in. And, since she always shows up at places wearing something I almost wore that exact same night, I must say that she has awesome fashion sense


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Seeing her pics from the NJ Bash makes me want to go to the Philly Bash even more.


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

She is Canadian!


----------



## freakyfred (May 9, 2010)

Seems to be BEARy nutty


-shot-


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Courage the Cowardly Dog fan


----------



## Micara (May 9, 2010)

He likes comics and nerdy stuff, just like me!!!

That was about Fred. I think we're all posting at the same time.

I like CP because she has an awesome attitude and I look up to her!


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Seems to be BEARy nutty
> 
> 
> -shot-



HAHAHAHHAHAHA nice!

@Pearl: The fastest poster in Allllllllll of dimensions! And a very nice lady


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

OMG he called me a lady--why don't you just clinch it and call me maam?? LOL
He's the birthday boy!

Micara--adorable and a fave girl crush


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

@ Micara: She can't wait for the next Sex and The City movie!

@ Pearl: She prefers to be called maam


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

confused but cute ROFL


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

SHe has a cat who takes charge of fat (Not Wonton)


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

its his birthday


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 9, 2010)

She is adorable.


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

her user name is one of my favourite things cup cakes yummmmmmm


----------



## nugget34 (May 10, 2010)

she has a nice avatar photo and her location brings back fond memories of my childhood


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

One of the best usernames on DIMS!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

she is popular


----------



## sirGordy (May 10, 2010)

A spiritual and creative person.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 10, 2010)

He is a good friend, a kind gentleman!


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

She has a wonderful soul


----------



## Aust99 (May 10, 2010)

Didn't realise she was as new as she is.. seems like she has been around for a while.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

She is a wonderfully nice person who is incredibly warm and welcoming.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

He's a great guy and wish all FA's were like him.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

She's a wonderful, classy woman with a great sense of wit. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

he is weird and wonderful


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

She's a creative person, and I deeply respect that. :bow:


----------



## Micara (May 10, 2010)

I like absolutely everything about the previous poster!!! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

I like everything about her. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I like everything about her. :wubu:


<breaking this lovefest up before I have to spring for a room>

Ralph Bakshi fan


----------



## Micara (May 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> <breaking this lovefest up before I have to spring for a room>



Great sense of humor and willing to get a room for my man and I! (We'll totally take you up on this!  )


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

She is funny and warm. :happy:


----------



## Noir (May 10, 2010)

Best self quote I have read so far


----------



## balletguy (May 10, 2010)

looks like a cool guy


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

He lives in Cali Cali


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

He lives in Memphis.


----------



## BeautifulBigD (May 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed his youtube video.


----------



## rellis10 (May 10, 2010)

Her profile picture...very nice looking lady if you dont mind me saying. :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

he's shiny and new


----------



## BeautifulBigD (May 10, 2010)

She seems extremely lovely and sweet.


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

She is "kind of a big deal"


----------



## msbard90 (May 10, 2010)

He's from Tennessee  (You better be a titans fan or I'm taking this back lol jk)


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

She's funny!


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

hes funny and sweet


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

She's an intelligent, reflective person.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 10, 2010)

this person is a weirdo, and weird is cool!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

She appreciates my weirdness. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (May 10, 2010)

She is gorgeous!

Well that won't work lol......he is not a she.

He knows his music


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

You can still call me gorgeous. 

She is a kind, wonderful, warm person whom I am deeply honored to call a friend. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

he seems like someone worth getting to know (and I am fussy)


----------



## Micara (May 10, 2010)

She's very artistic and makes the most beautiful bears that I've ever seen!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 10, 2010)

she apparently appreciates Carrie Bradshaw, and cosmos


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

She seems like an awesome person. :happy:


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 11, 2010)

he ignores PMs but seems pretty friendly and cool anyway


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

She is a very friendly person.


----------



## Micara (May 11, 2010)

He is the perfect man for me. :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

She is the perfect woman for me (if you guys are getting sick of this, deal with it. )


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2010)

he found love


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

She loves comedy, so she must have a great sense of humor.


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2010)

he loves micara so has exceptional taste in women


----------



## BeautifulBigD (May 11, 2010)

She is gorgeous in all the ways it counts (inside & out).


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> She is gorgeous in all the ways it counts (inside & out).



awww shucks :blush:

She is a stunner!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 11, 2010)

Wow, I really love your smile! You look so sweet


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2010)

your wearing a bikini wich says you have loads of courage and confidence


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

She is a beautiful woman with a kind heart, which would make her a great catch for any man. :happy:


----------



## Micara (May 11, 2010)

He's so smart about everything. He introduces new things to me all the time. Especially music.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 11, 2010)

she has a neat name


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 11, 2010)

anyone with snuggle in their name has got to rock


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> anyone with snuggle in their name has got to rock


Is the pic on your profile new? Love the hair.


----------



## AuntHen (May 11, 2010)

she is a spit-fire


----------



## littlefairywren (May 11, 2010)

Gorgeous girl, kind-hearted, funny and she is one of my lady crushes :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (May 11, 2010)

:wubu: she is funny, caring, loving, beautiful and witty!!!:wubu:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 11, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> :wubu: she is funny, caring, loving, beautiful and witty!!!:wubu:



She's a beauty!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2010)

not afraid to eat moose


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2010)

she has a sense of humour


----------



## msbard90 (May 11, 2010)

She's always a sweetheart!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Is the pic on your profile new? Love the hair.




it's from last year's vegas bash...there was a party with a red, white and black theme, so that seemed appropriate. It's a wig though, so I can't really take credit for having cool hair 



msbard90 is gorgeous


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 11, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> it's from last year's vegas bash...there was a party with a red, white and black theme, so that seemed appropriate. It's a wig though, so I can't really take credit for having cool hair
> 
> 
> 
> msbard90 is gorgeous


Has really pretty eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

She has very pretty eyes.


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2010)

he has wide and varied interests so sound like hed be actually able to have a great conversation


----------



## msbard90 (May 11, 2010)

I just want to get all cuddly with her!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 11, 2010)

She is a little sweetheart, a real softie


----------



## KittyKitten (May 11, 2010)

One of the sweetest posters on here!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

Anyone called happyface sounds awesome to me.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2010)

a wonderful person with heart


----------



## msbard90 (May 11, 2010)

is one hot lady!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

She is a beautiful and hot woman in her own right. :happy:


----------



## Dolce (May 12, 2010)

His state grows delicious apples. And his avatar kind of looks like Bugs Bunny without my glasses. I like Bugs Bunny. A lot.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Dolce is sweet like dulche le leche.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 12, 2010)

She is an awesome friend and a wonderful person.


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2010)

has a great sense of fun and adventure


----------



## Micara (May 12, 2010)

She is an incredibly sweet person!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

for real firecracker and makes glasses rock.


----------



## Micara (May 12, 2010)

I want to be like her when I grow up. If I grow up, that is! Haha. 

She's awesome.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 12, 2010)

She likes to go big, which is an admirable trait.


----------



## willowmoon (May 12, 2010)

He always has upbeat posts even when living in rainy Washington!


----------



## tonynyc (May 13, 2010)

NFL fan :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (May 13, 2010)

Mutual NFL fan -- will the Giants take the NFC East this season? We shall see ... Plus I like his dedication to working out -- wish I myself did a more consistent job of it!  I'd rep you but I'm out of points for now!


----------



## Micara (May 13, 2010)

He owns a video game store?! You wouldn't tease a girl about that, would you?


----------



## willowmoon (May 13, 2010)

Micara said:


> He owns a video game store?! You wouldn't tease a girl about that, would you?



Oh heck no !! And being self-employed is AWSUM, if anything goes wrong, I can only blame myself. Yep, the niche focus with my shop is retro video games & vintage computers.

Love the back 'n' forth stuff between Micara & Weirdo890, even if it is kinda heavy on the syrup at times .... it still is pretty cool !


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2010)

that you have an awesome cool store love it especially the retro focus ahh the good old days

drifts off into memories of game and watch games and snes


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2010)

She is a radiant positive influence.


----------



## Proner (May 13, 2010)

She always have a kind word for everyone :happy:


----------



## Nutty (May 13, 2010)

He is inspired


----------



## Micara (May 13, 2010)

He's refreshing!


----------



## msbard90 (May 13, 2010)

she's adorable and likeable


----------



## balletguy (May 13, 2010)

i think she is funny


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2010)

he is a sweetie


----------



## Micara (May 13, 2010)

She is an angel!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2010)

Shes too cool for school


----------



## tonynyc (May 13, 2010)

Cute avatar and she likes cooking


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 14, 2010)

He likes to slow dance! And next NJ Bash, I will be taking him up on that offer.


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

She lives in Iowa...now thats cool


----------



## willowmoon (May 15, 2010)

he lives in the same state where I was born


----------



## littlefairywren (May 15, 2010)

He likes listening to Duran Duran....and that reminds me of highschool


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2010)

She is an Aussie Like me and doesnt look at me strange when I say things like its the way it shatters that matters


----------



## willowmoon (May 15, 2010)

she's a saucy aussie, and i mean that in a good way, just to clarify


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2010)

he is obviously a dark crystal fan major brownie points there cause I love all things Henson


----------



## bmann0413 (May 16, 2010)

She really is an angel because she's just so sweet.


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

he has a crush on cp and that means he is a man of good taste


(hmmm thinking I have everyone well fooled me an angel rofl)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

She is a woman of kind spirit and excellent humor. I would be happy to call her a friend. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

awwww :blush:

hes full of interesting information


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 16, 2010)

She's completely self-less, and has a heart of gold.


----------



## tonynyc (May 16, 2010)

Owes me a slow dance :wubu: :happy:


----------



## Nutty (May 16, 2010)

He is in the Big Apple


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

hes so full of life and enthusiasm


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

She's just plain awesome. And she's a Jim Henson fan. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> She's just plain awesome. And she's a Jim Henson fan. :happy:




that is exactly what I was going to say about you cept a hes instead of she and darn it it wont let me rep you

because even though he is way younger than me he gets the magic of Jim Henson


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> that is exactly what I was going to say about you cept a hes instead of she and darn it it wont let me rep you
> 
> because even though he is way younger than me he gets the magic of Jim Henson



That magic has stayed with me for all of my life. :happy:

She's an open-minded person who is willing to experience new things.


----------



## Micara (May 16, 2010)

She's an incredibly sweet and thoughtful person, with great taste!! 

Okay that was about SpiritAngel

I don't really need to tell you all what I like about Eric, do I???  Um. EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

She is just wonderful in every possible way. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

hehe you two crack me up your sooo cute


She is gorgeous inside and out!

and he is just plain awesome


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

She knows beauty when she sees it. :happy:


----------



## BeautifulBigD (May 17, 2010)

He's a real dude.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 17, 2010)

She has beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## spiritangel (May 17, 2010)

shes adorable


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

She's a beautiful gem of a woman. :blush:


----------



## balletguy (May 17, 2010)

I like that he is from WA


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (May 17, 2010)

the cat in his picture is quite amazing. very relaxed, the essence of a true cat id say. not to mention under his name it says hes havin a beer. atta way.


----------



## Micara (May 17, 2010)

He is Batman. And he likes big butts, and I just happen to have one!


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (May 17, 2010)

she is a geek inside, likes comics, and has a big butt, a tripple threat in my opinion delightful


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 17, 2010)

he likes big butts and he can not lie!! :bow:


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (May 17, 2010)

she is not your average girl!!!! not to mention she :bow: at the end of her last comment which in context, rocks.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2010)

Very enthusiastic. LOL


----------



## willowmoon (May 17, 2010)

She has very expressive eyes.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

He likes MST3K, and that makes him officially awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Nutty (May 17, 2010)

Cool youtube link


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

He appreciates my YouTube video. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 17, 2010)

he is the coolest guy for his age


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

She knows how to boost a guy's ego.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2010)

Awesome guy with good taste.


----------



## Micara (May 17, 2010)

She's a very cool lady, and I love hearing what she has to say!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

She's sassy, brassy and more courageous than I could ever hope to be.


----------



## Micara (May 17, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> She's sassy, brassy and more courageous than I could ever hope to be.



Somehow I don't think you're talking about me!!!


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 17, 2010)

Micara said:


> Somehow I don't think you're talking about me!!!



I like Micara's youth and energy.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

She's an active member of the community.


----------



## Micara (May 17, 2010)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> I like Micara's youth and energy.



I love that she said I have youth!!!  And she seems like a strong person!

Oh, weirdo, I guess I love that you're such a fast poster that you screw me up all the time!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

There are no words to describe how wonderful she is. :wubu:


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 17, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> There are no words to describe how wonderful she is. :wubu:



That he's weird.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

She's just cool.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2010)

That she has a betta named Dragon.

Ooops--screwed up the rotation!

Weirdo--cartoon and animation junkie like me.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> That she has a betta named Dragon.
> 
> Ooops--screwed up the rotation!
> 
> Weirdo--cartoon and animation junkie like me.



Thanks Pearl, Dwaggie is happy for the fame.

And me and Dragon like your sense of humor, Pearl.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

She likes BHMs, she has to be awesome.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2010)

He thinks everyone is awesome. LOL


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

She's an animation/cartoon junkie like me. She's moved up three notches on the awesome scale, which puts her at the Ralph Bakshi level. A few more notches and you'll be at the Bugs Bunny level.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2010)

Gives me a goal to aspire to...LOL (sorry for horrid grammar--tequila hangover not good fur teh brainz)


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 17, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> She likes BHMs, she has to be awesome.



Thanks Weirdo! BHMS are so hot!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

Her avatar is cool.


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2010)

he has levels of coolness, gotta love that there is a bugs bunny level woot


----------



## balletguy (May 18, 2010)

she is just seams always happy


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2010)

he is always sweet


----------



## rellis10 (May 18, 2010)

She made some very nice comments on the poem i posted in the poetry thread 

Thank you! :bow:


----------



## balletguy (May 18, 2010)

pretty cool guy


----------



## Tanuki (May 18, 2010)

He is ever so sweet and supportive~


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

She is a neighbor to Briar Rabbit, Briar Bear, and Briar Fox. 

View attachment 10969898.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2010)

omg that he knows who briar rabbit is at his young age


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

I frisked her and took her kangaroo Rufus


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

I have a kangaroo?? hmm not sure hed fit in my little unit

He has a good imagination


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 19, 2010)

She appreciates a good imagination.


----------



## balletguy (May 19, 2010)

Love her screen name


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

I like his avatar!


----------



## balletguy (May 19, 2010)

:blush: I like her avatar


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

He likes cats, so he's good in my books.


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

He's an excellent student!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

She fills me with wonder and delight.


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

He's very surprising!


----------



## balletguy (May 19, 2010)

I like her glasses


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

He's from Maryland, one of the many places I want to visit.


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

He's a fun-loving and adventurous guy, even if he won't let me dress up his puppies in cute outfits.


----------



## balletguy (May 19, 2010)

ha she likes to dress puppies up


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

He's like an onion---many many layers


----------



## Nutty (May 19, 2010)

She is like a strawberry, very sweet


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

brer' rabbit--cute


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 19, 2010)

She is kind


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

I think the same voices talk to me too...LOL


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

She is a funny, intelligent woman. I hope we can be close friends.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

Of course we can and I feel the same.


----------



## freakyfred (May 19, 2010)

Wants to be close friends with Weirdo890

(yea I cheated.Teehee)


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

Is an extremely talented animator, and awesome person!


----------



## balletguy (May 19, 2010)

I love her pic that she posts


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

he can be witty and clever


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

uncommonly kind


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

She sticks up for those who can't defend themselves.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

A gentleman.


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

She's fierce and fabulous!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 19, 2010)

she's cool


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

She is also pretty cool herself.


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

he is the kind of person I would love to hang out with and have long crazy conversations with (hmmm thinking if a few of us were chatting that there would be no such thing as sleep lol)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

She never has a bad thing to say about anyone.


----------



## tonynyc (May 19, 2010)

Love her signature


----------



## littlefairywren (May 19, 2010)

He always speaks the truth...


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

she is becomming a good friend


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

she IS a good friend


----------



## Adamantoise (May 19, 2010)

She's really freindly. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

Love his new location...........


----------



## KittyKitten (May 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Love his new location...........



She is one of the sweetest people and very intelligent!


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

well shes got a happy face


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

She has an uplifting spirit!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

The Goddaughter!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

Haha, mess with me and there's a horse head coming your way!!! 

She's a great friend with excellent principles.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 20, 2010)

She's a fellow Midwesterner..... and that can't be bad!


----------



## balletguy (May 20, 2010)

I love her screen name


----------



## freakyfred (May 20, 2010)

Lives in a pretty coo' place.


----------



## Micara (May 20, 2010)

Has a fantastic sense of humor.


----------



## balletguy (May 20, 2010)

her new avatar is cool


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2010)

As dependable as a favorite warm blanket.


----------



## balletguy (May 20, 2010)

soooooo nice


----------



## spiritangel (May 20, 2010)

he is filled with mystery and intrigue (god eep spelling seems to have gone south today)


----------



## Dromond (May 20, 2010)

Spritangel is very pretty and I like her title.

Best I can do as a part time lurker...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2010)

he's becoming a master chef


----------



## spiritangel (May 20, 2010)

she will look stunning on the weekend cant wait to see the outfit


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 21, 2010)

She loves to laugh. That's always important. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

he is into really cool stuffs


----------



## Lamia (May 21, 2010)

has a sweetness of spirit about her.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 21, 2010)

Her posts are always interesting, and she is a cutie


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

I think she is pretty sassy


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

I think he is really cool


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

she is very unique


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

his honesty


----------



## Micara (May 21, 2010)

She's so much fun! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

She has great energy


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

she is a cutie


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

balletguy said:


> she is a cutie



:blush::blush::wubu:


hes interesting


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

very open minded person


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2010)

Has great fashion sense. 

(Sorry guys--gotta go with the chocolate dress but it will be hawt)


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Has great fashion sense.
> 
> (Sorry guys--gotta go with the chocolate dress but it will be hawt)



omg I was gonna sooo say in the other thread the chocolate lol 


She has a great sense of style


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 21, 2010)

She is extremely kind, and full of life!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2010)

true blue 

(the thing is that all the accessories just seem wrong for the blue, even down to the stockings, and the chocolate is a silhouette with pewter sparkles, so I'm sticking with black thigh-highs and black patent leather stiletto-type flats, --not sure about the jewelry--maybe black or gray pearls)


----------



## Tanuki (May 21, 2010)

She is Cool, Sweet and fun and on top of that like me she is Plotting to rule the world!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 21, 2010)

is sweet and brave.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2010)

has something nice to say about everyone


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

is a very fun person


----------



## tonynyc (May 21, 2010)

cute and crafty :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2010)

I like to look at pictures of him. LOL


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

she is a great teacher :batting:


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 22, 2010)

She seems like a very spirited and positive person That's something I admire


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> She seems like a very spirited and positive person That's something I admire



:blush:aww thanks btw everytime I see one of your posts I get that ramones song stuck in my head lol


He has great taste in music


----------



## Tanuki (May 22, 2010)

^ lets face it she is just absolutely lovely :3


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

very couragous


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 22, 2010)

*She really is an angel and she always has something positive to say to everyone!*


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

she is awesome and who doesnt love purple as a colour?


----------



## littlefairywren (May 24, 2010)

She has such a kind and caring nature


----------



## spiritangel (May 24, 2010)

she has a big heart


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

she is so sweet


----------



## kristineirl (May 25, 2010)

i don't know him well, but he's got an adorable kitty in his avatar ^_^


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

I like her Avatar and her profile pic cool fish


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2010)

hes pretty good looking


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

she always has something nice to say


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 26, 2010)

He's having a beer again...


----------



## spiritangel (May 26, 2010)

oh that explains why he cant sleep lol


She knows lots of stuff I dont


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 26, 2010)

She loves to laugh, and believes laughter is life. :happy:


----------



## Micara (May 26, 2010)

He's practically perfect in every way! :smitten:


----------



## Dromond (May 26, 2010)

She's a cutie who is very nice, and she lives in the area where I grew up!


----------



## rellis10 (May 26, 2010)

His Avatar...Belushi and the Blues Brothers are awesome!


----------



## Christov (May 26, 2010)

*Everybody* likes a Yorkshireman.


----------



## rellis10 (May 26, 2010)

Haha....don't know why it is, but i think you're right there.

And, he's absolutely stunning....i think i might have a bit of a man-crush :blush:


----------



## Micara (May 26, 2010)

He's handsome and interesting and one of my Dims crushes.


----------



## willowmoon (May 26, 2010)

She has some of the coolest clothing ensembles out there.


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2010)

Appreciates Vintage Computers


----------



## Mathias (May 26, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Appreciates Vintage Computers



_That_ was $600 dollars?! :blink:

He posts funny pictures.


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2010)

Mathias said:


> _That_ was $600 dollars?! :blink:
> 
> He posts funny pictures.



Wicked Avatar!!!!! :bow:

And yes when you factor for Inflation that $600 computer in 1980 would be the equivalent prive valur of $1689.30 today


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 26, 2010)

He is an animation and slow-dance aficionado.


----------



## spiritangel (May 26, 2010)

He his a wealth of diverse interests


----------



## balletguy (May 27, 2010)

she is unique


----------



## bmann0413 (May 27, 2010)

His avatar is hilarious.


----------



## Micara (May 27, 2010)

He's a fantastic guy and I've missed seeing him on here lately!!! I'm glad that he's back!!


----------



## balletguy (May 27, 2010)

shes funny


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2010)

He has a cool avatar.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 27, 2010)

Bugs Bunny. The end.


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2010)

she is adorable and inspires people to draw cute pics of her


----------



## Cece Larue (May 27, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> she is adorable and inspires people to draw cute pics of her



Because she truly seems like an angel.... :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 27, 2010)

can't take a bad pic


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2010)

also takes wonderful pictures


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2010)

Has a great smile


----------



## Agent 007 (May 30, 2010)

She's an angel who has descended from heaven.

Also, she makes really cool hair combs. It's not exactly my thing, but my mother and sisters would love those.


----------



## Christov (May 30, 2010)

The licence to kill, of course.


----------



## Agent 007 (May 30, 2010)

He's the coolest drunk Brit I know!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 30, 2010)

Overlord AND quotes Star Trek = Alpha Geek.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 30, 2010)

She's just cool.


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2010)

He says wonderful stuff about everyone, and he is the coolest


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 30, 2010)

Never posts anything that leaves me downcast.


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2010)

hes built for cuddling


----------



## CastingPearls (May 30, 2010)

very creative and inspiring


----------



## Mathias (May 30, 2010)

She's pretty cool.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 30, 2010)

Matt is a great guy with great wheels!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 30, 2010)

She is not backward in coming forward....that is pretty cool!


----------



## Mathias (May 30, 2010)

She's a good friend!


----------



## Agent 007 (May 31, 2010)

Judging by his avatar and title, he has a great sense of humor. I like it!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 31, 2010)

I really like the colour of his shirt


----------



## isamarie69 (May 31, 2010)

She keeps the lounge games going so i have something to do lol.


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2010)

seems like a total sweetie


----------



## rellis10 (May 31, 2010)

Never seen her say anything negative on these boards....a little ray of sunshine


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 31, 2010)

Is gainfully employed


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2010)

Has a Calvin and Hobbes comic as his Avatar that is sooo cute


----------



## littlefairywren (May 31, 2010)

He seems to be quite the happy chappy! :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (May 31, 2010)

She's from Australia. How freakin' cool is that?


----------



## Agent 007 (May 31, 2010)

He's got good taste in music: Duran Duran. (Being the James Bond fan that I am, I suddenly have _A View to a Kill_ stuck in my head).


----------



## willowmoon (May 31, 2010)

Has an awesome avatar -- R. Lee Ermey from "Full Metal Jacket" fame -- that whole opening bootcamp scene was the best part of the movie!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 31, 2010)

Isn't too familiar with Wisconsin.


----------



## willowmoon (May 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Isn't too familiar with Wisconsin.



If I could disassociate myself from Wisconsin, I WOULD. 

He's cool cuz he lives in Wales -- I visited there many many many many moons ago back when I lived in the U.K.


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2010)

He has a cool shop and if I lived near by I would sooo be shopping there


----------



## chubsmuggler (Jun 1, 2010)

She is a super nice and inviting person. >w<


----------



## balletguy (Jun 1, 2010)

I like her profile pic.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2010)

He wears speedos and vodka IS good. WORK IT!!!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 1, 2010)

Apparently we have the same interests: plotting to rule the world and designing artificial hairballs for ceramic cats.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 1, 2010)

cool screen name


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

He likes his Vodka. :happy:


----------



## balletguy (Jun 1, 2010)

I like his quotes


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 1, 2010)

I like his.....cat


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 1, 2010)

I wish I had a cat like the one in Balletguy's avatar. Then I'd finally have a pet I can relate to.

Edit: aw shoot, Rellis beat me to the punch.
I like Rellis' poetry!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

He wants to be an overlord. You have to respect that.


----------



## Micara (Jun 1, 2010)

I like that he's totally gorgeous!!! :smitten: What can I say? I'm shallow.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 1, 2010)

She's a firecracker.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Michele is beautiful beyond compare. :smitten:

MSB is a wonderful person to know.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 1, 2010)

<clears throat> do you two need a room; like right now?


----------



## Micara (Jun 1, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <clears throat> do you two need a room; like right now?



Whatchu talkin' bout, Willis? You're the one he's calling "Beautiful Beyond Compare"!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Micara said:


> Whatchu talkin' bout, Willis? You're the one he's calling "Beautiful Beyond Compare"!!



She's a wonderful tease, even if I am too thick-headed to get it. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2010)

He's in loooooooooove!!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He's in loooooooooove!!



She contributes on topic and in a positive way, every day.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

He is an intelligent man of positive character.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2010)

He's not afraid to stand by his principles.

Weirdo beat me to it!

Weirdo is smart, funny and sweet.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 1, 2010)

Is interesting.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2010)

She's funny.


----------



## Micara (Jun 1, 2010)

She's devilishly amusing!!! I love when she teases Eric and I.

Seriously, she is an all-around awesome person and I just adore her. 

Darn, I was too slow. That was about Mizz.

Mathias is a really nice and upbeat person who I like a lot!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 1, 2010)

Micara is more dangerous than a shotgun!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

He understands and respects the power of my girlfriend.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 1, 2010)

Weirdo has very cool political cartoons on his weblog.

Edit: back when I studied history I was told that whenever I did a Powerpoint presentation I should include a political cartoon. It lightens the mood and 'wakes up" the audience, thereby insuring that the audience listens more closely.


----------



## Micara (Jun 1, 2010)

He's a secret agent!!! Sssshhh.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

She made me an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 1, 2010)

Is an extraordinary oddball.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

He hates Illinois Nazis! Hooray!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 1, 2010)

What can I say about him? Great taste in films. And women. I mean, he's just the best.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2010)

often has very interesting posts and is great looking


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 1, 2010)

Is a ray of sunshine


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

I adore her!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

Is someone I am looking forward to getting to know better


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 2, 2010)

She's from Australia. Awesome country, and I have family over there!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

I like that he has a license to kill yet would rather hug it out.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 2, 2010)

She's a big-time Duran Duran fan!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

Hes got great taste in music


----------



## Dromond (Jun 2, 2010)

She is one of the nicest people I've met on the Internet, and I bet she'd be even lovelier in person.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

He is from GA...awesome state


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

He makes me laugh


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He makes me laugh



She is from AUSTRALIA!!! The "Land Down Under!" .. This is Excellent, and -no- I dont know all that much about Australia.. :happy:


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

I like their screen name


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

he has excellent taste in clothes hmmm might need his help choosing things lol


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

of course I will,,, she is a funny gal


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Balletguy's avatar reminds me of this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1Nk7sQPcpI


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

love the avatar


----------



## Noir (Jun 2, 2010)

Avatar is awesome


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2010)

He's an actor.....so cool


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 2, 2010)

I always enjoy reading his reviews of movies.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 2, 2010)

He just repped me. Thanks, Willow!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 2, 2010)

He's a Kubrick fan


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 2, 2010)

You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well I'm the only one here. Who the f*** do you think you're talking to?


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

very funny guy


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

balletguy said:


> she is unique



He is a sweetie pie.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

she stands up for what she believes in


----------



## Noir (Jun 2, 2010)

he thinks vodka is good


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

he lives in San Fran... awesome city


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 2, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I always enjoy reading his reviews of movies.



He likes DURAN DURAN!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Not afraid to speak his mind, a quality i respect being quite timid myself


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

I like him he seems like a fun guy


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

he is cheeky and makes me laugh


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> he is cheeky and makes me laugh



she seems very in touch with her spiritual side.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

he is a stand up guy plus he look like he can kick ass


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 2, 2010)

she has a radiant smile


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

He is adorable and so is she lol for cp and ballet guy


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 2, 2010)

She's so nice to me.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

He has such a fantastic smile


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 3, 2010)

I love her new avatar photo. And shes always sweet in her posts.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sir Pauly must be one very, VERY lucky guy.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 3, 2010)

He's got a Clockwork Orange avatar of Alex. How cool is that?!?


----------



## Lamia (Jun 3, 2010)

He is a HUGE Duran Duran fan and is really nice!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 3, 2010)

She's into Joss Whedon's shows (Buffy, Angel, Firefly) and is a Duran Duran fan. Anyone who can name off obscure Duran tracks gets mad props from me.

And she's really nice too!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope that includes dollhouse (so bummed it got cancelled)

sounds like he is a Joss Whedon fan to makes him extra cool in my book


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 3, 2010)

She looks lovely in window mirrors


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

aww shucks thanks wren

She loves games as much as me and I think I got her addicted to big fish ones lol


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

she is sweet as pie


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

hes got sexy legs


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

she has great tatse in clothes


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 3, 2010)

He's complimented me a few times....how can i not like him?


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

he is teaching my about soccer


----------



## Noir (Jun 3, 2010)

likes to give compliments to others. A-Ok Guy.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

looks like a cool guy to go to a ball game and have a few beers with and BS


----------



## Noir (Jun 3, 2010)

he already knows me so well


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

appears to be a stand up guy


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

hmmm dont want to interupt the boys love fest lol but cant resist hehe

hes a hard worker


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks we needed that...she is so funny and ok I will say it again a cutie


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

Lamia said:


> He is a HUGE Duran Duran fan and is really nice!



To Lamia: The Avatar pic makes her look like she is MUCH Fun in person! 

I need to think of some things about me, Or someone else does.....

"Reach Up For the Sunshine! Put your Hands in to the big Sky."


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

lol I was just being cheeky

he is fun to chat to ooops that was for balletguy

Tiguan is intruiging as I dont know anything about you yet


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Not afraid to speak his mind, a quality i respect being quite timid myself



Thanks Rellis 

.. Reminds me of Myself from Younger days, the Avatar says "I am Determined to be Successful in this world, NO MATTER WHAT!"


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

she is a very intresting gal--opps that was SA

Tiguan seems like a cool person


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> lol I was just being cheeky
> 
> he is fun to chat to ooops that was for balletguy
> 
> Tiguan is intruiging as I dont know anything about you yet



Thanks Balletguy  - I AM!!

And SpiritAngel.. Yes, ive been Realizing that this Issue is at issue when in this Thread as nobody knows anything about me.. 

Well, if i may.. ASK ME SOMETHING!

What i like about Balletguy: He seems to Recognize my Inner Genius. 

What i like about SpiritAngel: That is kind of a cool Screenname! We -DO- All have Angels that watch Over us, as GOD is REAL!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 3, 2010)

He's clearly a very spiritual/religious person....i'm not but i can respect that about him very much.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

The kid looks like he can drink a lot of beer.:bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 3, 2010)

balletguy said:


> The kid looks like he can drink a lot of beer.:bow:



Actually, i dont drink. I dont like the effect alcohol has on me physically.

Anywho.....i like Balletguy because he's not afraid to ask questions


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Actually, i dont drink. I dont like the effect alcohol has on me physically.
> 
> Anywho.....i like Balletguy because he's not afraid to ask questions



ok I can respect that....more beer for me....

I like him becuase he is an honest guy


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 3, 2010)

I think he does more then anyone else to keep this thread going. Good job, BG!


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> I think he does more then anyone else to keep this thread going. Good job, BG!



Reminds me of James Bond


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 3, 2010)

BG makes me realise not all Fat Cats are bad


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

women pick HIM up...


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> BG makes me realise not all Fat Cats are bad



My Cat is Very BIG, not FAT. He truly is BIG BONED!!

.. I lost track of who Previous Poster was. 

Balletguy COME SAVE THE THREAD! And come up with something abou tme. Perhaps that i am a Nice Turbocharged Peppy new Volkswagen...


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

He's a nice Nice Turbocharged Peppy new Batmobile.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

hes sexy and suave (well his username implys this)


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

She has a great smile and she's just incredibly cute!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 4, 2010)

He's from an exotic country


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Lives in Las Vegas which is where my best friend lives now.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

He likes retro video games. I bet he had a good time two weeks ago when Google celebrated the 30th anniversary of the release of Pac-Man by transforming the Google logo into a playable version of the game.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

He's a big fan of the James Bond films, so mad props for that!

And yes, I was like white on rice when it came to playing the Google-ized version of Pac-Man !!!


----------



## Noir (Jun 4, 2010)

fellow video gamer thus equal awesome.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

He's an actor. (in a film noir?)


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

His signature quotes Yoda. It doesn't get much more awesome than that!! :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 4, 2010)

Always happy and smiley, and not a bad looking Gal' either :happy:


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

She's a goddaughter now, but in a few years she'll work her way up to become a powerful godmother.

Whoops, Rellis beat me AGAIN.

Rellis lives in the UK, one of my favorite countries to visit on a holiday (been there three times already).


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Lucky guy has a pic earlier with a can of Dr. Pepper Zero! Send some my way! 

Whoops this was for rellis10 -- agent 007 beat me to it!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

oh my much man crushing going on in this thread lol

Willowmoon, is increadibly cool and has amazing taste in lots of things


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

she has great taste in clothes


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

He has great taste in beer.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

reminding me to read clockwork orange again


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

he totally cracks me up


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

ha i make her laugh so thats good


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

he is all sexy and broodily unshaven and beardy atm


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

She is a total sweetheart.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

She claims to be adorable like a kitten.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

He is from WA...heading there in 2 weeks!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

shes another one of the dimms totally beautiful peoples and like me believes clowns are evil (well unless they are one of my clown bears that is) wow this place moves fast some days that was for lalatx


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

She's a sweetie pie! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

She is so amazing I am suprised men do not fall at her feet and start worshipping her from dusk till dawn


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

she is very unique


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

He's from Maryland, a place I would like to visit.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

he loves Micara nuff said


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

She understands how awesome my girlfriend is.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

she is a good listner


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

he really does have great taste in clothes and knows what will make a girl feel good (clothing wise mind out of the gutter peoples)


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

not afraid to speak her mind


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

To state the obvious he enjoys a good drink every now and than.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

she is someone I am looking forward to getting to know more about she also posts scary you tube links


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

she is from Texas...Don't mess with her


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

He likes a good vodka. Although I'm more of a beer aficionado, I can appreciate a good Smirnoff.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 4, 2010)

His name, avatar and picture give me an awesome image....james bond, drinking a glass of milk while being tortured to the tune of beethoven's 9th. Surely that's a scene due for the next bond film


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

He's a good-looking guy and he's got the Dr Pepper Zero hookup!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 4, 2010)

Micara said:


> He's a good-looking guy and he's got the Dr Pepper Zero hookup!!!



*stops guzzling dr pepper, checks reflection in mirror....finally starts typing*

Oh right....she's sooooo nice she was my first dims crush :blush:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 4, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> *stops guzzling dr pepper, checks reflection in mirror....finally starts typing*
> 
> Oh right....she's sooooo nice she was my first dims crush :blush:



He looks adorable.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 4, 2010)

Her spirit doesn't wither in the face of criticism.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 4, 2010)

I like a beard!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I like a beard!



but not mine? 

I like the fact that she knows how to be a touch ambiguous sometimes. Just enough to give herself a bit of mystique.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 4, 2010)

stldpn said:


> but not mine?
> 
> I like the fact that she knows how to be a touch ambiguous sometimes. Just enough to give herself a bit of mystique.



Woopsie, I meant to say "your" not "a"....lol 

I love how upfront he is, not shy in the least!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

I do not really know her but from her posts she seems very nice.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

She's my sweet, wee chicklet! 

So adorable, sweet, sassy, funny, lovely, and perverted! :wubu:

****this was about Wren****


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

I like her Avatar pic.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 4, 2010)

She is very pretty, and she takes lovely photos!

Momma Bird, did you just call *moi* perverted?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh yes. It takes one to know one. 

She likes birdies.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

she is very loving and caring and any man would be lucky to have such an angel in their lives


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

She's very loving and caring, and any man would be lucky to have such an angel in their life.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Her avatar is beautiful. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

thank ya :happy:

He's a real sweetheart


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

She's from Texas, where my favorite aunt lives. :happy:


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

He's an excellent artist and a wonderful singer.... :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

She's just awesome. I don't know what else to say. :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 4, 2010)

Fan of Frank Frazetta - :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

He's delicious :batting:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

She enjoys photography, which I think is cool. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

He's artistic, which I always appreciate in people


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

She's one of my favorite Dimmers. I always love when she posts!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

I love her because she's herself. :happy:


----------



## Micara (Jun 5, 2010)

I love that he has strong convictions and sticks to them. I admire him for it, and proudly stand beside him. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2010)

i love her goofy new avi pic


----------



## Mathias (Jun 5, 2010)

I can tell by her user title she likes to laugh!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 5, 2010)

Dude's got a great smile - MUCH better than that of the Joker's (Mathias' previous avatar)


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2010)

He appears to have fantastic taste in everything from what I can tell from other threads


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 5, 2010)

her posts are always nice and friendly!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

He's a fan of Courage, the Cowardly Dog.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

I want to watch Clock Work Orange & James Bond movies at the same time every time I see his avatar & screen name. That's not at all a bad thing.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 5, 2010)

She's from Austin, and I love Austin and the hill country!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

She lives in Texas which is always a good thing


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 5, 2010)

YeeHaw! 

She's pretty


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 5, 2010)

She's got a funny Mark Twain quote. Shazzam!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 5, 2010)

He's from Wales....and if he carries the accent he's awesome. Welsh is one of the best accents on the planet


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 5, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He's from Wales....and if he carries the accent he's awesome. Welsh is one of the best accents on the planet



*shifty eyes* I am the Welshiest person around.

....

I also definitely grew up in Wales. *shifty eyes*


I like Rellis cos he's from "Oop Narf"


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *shifty eyes* I am the Welshiest person around.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Haha, i managed to avoid the yorkie accent quite alot...probably a blessing really lol.


He's got shifty eyes...a valuable asset for anybody


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 5, 2010)

He's a Brit, and I'm a bit of an Anglophile. :happy:


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

He is an oddball. And not just any plain ol' run off the mill oddball, no, he's an extraordinary oddball!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 5, 2010)

He's drunk


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

She likes parrots. I'm sure she appreciates this.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2010)

a fellow Kubrick fan


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

Daisy Daisy,
Give me your answer do!
I'm half crazy,
All for the love of you!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 5, 2010)

To CP: She's quite complementary.

To 007: Loves Bond films, as do I!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 5, 2010)

He has a fantastic smile!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 5, 2010)

Aw shucks! :blush: She's very nice!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2010)

Love Matt's new pic


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

She likes chocolate. So do I. :eat1:

Sorry that last one was meant for Littlefairywren.

CastingPearls is pretty!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2010)

I have the exact film poster of his profile pic in my powder room


----------



## Mathias (Jun 5, 2010)

She's always fun to chat with.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

I like Mathias' new avatar. Much better than the old one, which was kinda creepy.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 5, 2010)

He likes chocolate, so he can't be all bad...lol :happy:


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

She's got a cool bracelet.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2010)

yay another chocaholic


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 6, 2010)

I like her poem "Angels".


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

oh wow he read my poetry mega brownie points there


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 6, 2010)

She always has the kindest things to say about people


----------



## Micara (Jun 6, 2010)

He's very good-looking, and we seem to like a lot of the same things (which means he has awesome taste in everything! )


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 6, 2010)

Her beauty, humor, & personality MORE than make up for her love of SATC, so I'm willing to let that slide.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

he always has great things to say about people and really pays attention


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 6, 2010)

Spiritangel likes Toblerone. And that's just swell.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

erm on occassion but have to say not as fussed on them as I used to be so very rare for me to eat one these days


He makes me smile at his assumtions


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 6, 2010)

She takes FAR better pictures of herself than I do. Pictures of myself, that is, just to clarify!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

hey I like your dark broody pics, and as micara said you are very good looking


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

She's a beautiful person, both inside and outside.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2010)

Never says a bad thing about anyone.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

writes poetry of amazing depth


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

She;s a psychic, which I think is cool and wish I could understand more about.


----------



## Micara (Jun 6, 2010)

He's fun to argue with!!!! And he likes my chipmunk voice!


----------



## Noir (Jun 6, 2010)

apparently she has an offer I cant refuse and those are generally really good offers


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 6, 2010)

He's white as white gets and he likes big butts as big as they get. Just like me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2010)

Liking big butts covers a multitude of sins in my book.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 6, 2010)

She's got a book people want to be in.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Love the picture in her signature!
That was for CastingPearls

For Sasquatch:
I like Calvin & Hobbes (or Casper & Hobbes as they are called over here).


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jun 6, 2010)

I like his sig line!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

She celebrates Neurodiversity.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

hes curious about things and I am guessing loves to learn


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 6, 2010)

Is a psychic. That's just awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Is a psychic. That's just awesome.



Hugs thanks, and just for anyone who is thinking this NO I do not sit here and read everyone all day everyday ect. It doesnt work like that. (sorry I just get asked that ? all the time)


She thinks being psychic is cool and she really cares for and looks after her friends


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 6, 2010)

Like her signature .. these days laughter is very important


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 7, 2010)

Tony has a kind soul, and is a decent man.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 7, 2010)

She makes me smile!


----------



## Noir (Jun 7, 2010)

one cool dude


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 7, 2010)

i like his Dims name -- reminds me of film noir. props for that!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm betting he can give some expert suggestions on which video games will be worth the reserve fee.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 7, 2010)

His contributions to Hyde Park are thoughtful and well-argued and I respect him for that, even though I do not always agree with him.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^Always makes sure I have enough milk.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 7, 2010)

I love his pics!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 7, 2010)

Incredibly pleasant and pretty lady,who's always up for a few word games.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 7, 2010)

oooh liking his new avi pic no where near as freaky as the last one


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2010)

She makes me smile.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 7, 2010)

We both like Pokemon! (even though I'm not totally sold on the newest one yet.)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 7, 2010)

Has a smile that lights up the room (well, you know what I mean! lol)


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2010)

Even though she lives in Texas, she's still pretty darn cool. lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Even though she lives in Texas, she's still pretty darn cool. lol



    

Even though he's from Louisiana, he's still pretty darn cool.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 7, 2010)

I've always wanted to visit texas!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

He is always cheerful and nice


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 8, 2010)

The Dark Crystal is one of her favorite movies!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

He has excellent taste in games and movies


----------



## Proner (Jun 8, 2010)

She always have a nice word to everyone


----------



## Micara (Jun 8, 2010)

He makes great videos and has the most charming accent!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

she is soo freaking adorable and love that she wants to be an oompa loompa for halloween very cool


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 8, 2010)

she is very positive, caring and has a lovely smile


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 8, 2010)

she likes glitter nails!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 8, 2010)

she is not afraid to "tell it like it is" and HAS glitter nails


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

oooh she likes sparkly things very cool


----------



## Mathias (Jun 8, 2010)

She has a nice smile!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 8, 2010)

Also has a great smile


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 8, 2010)

A sweet hottie


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 8, 2010)

Attractive and artistic


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 8, 2010)

Has wonderful taste in women


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 8, 2010)

Loves birdies.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

has a kind and generous heart


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 9, 2010)

Has a kind and caring heart.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 9, 2010)

Always happy and has a big bright smile


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 9, 2010)

Is adorable


----------



## Micara (Jun 9, 2010)

She's one of my favorite posters because she is so sweet and positive, but saucy and sassy at the same time!


----------



## Proner (Jun 9, 2010)

She have a French name and is adorable.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2010)

Love her dislikes in the 'represent' thread. Sorry I was out of rep! How bout a hug???

Proner beat me to it!

Proner is srsly hot with a French accent (which helps cos he's French)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 9, 2010)

Is a sweetie 

P.S. Micara, your check's in the mail


----------



## Mathias (Jun 9, 2010)

She's always nice!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She's always nice!



He has a good disposition!


----------



## Micara (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the cartoon on her profile!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 9, 2010)

Cracks me up 

P.S. Mathias, your check's in the mail too


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Cracks me up
> 
> P.S. Mathias, your check's in the mail too



Knows that Texas is a Republic! DONT TREAD ON ME!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 9, 2010)

His Political beliefs are Forged in Fire, and come out as Hardened Steel!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2010)

OH God he cracks me up. (I can say God here right? LOL)


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 9, 2010)

She's from the Keystone State.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2010)

hes a great guy


----------



## lalatx (Jun 9, 2010)

She has a great smile.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 9, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> His Political beliefs are Forged in Fire, and come out as Hardened Steel!



His Profile Pic looks like the JOKER!!!! 

P.S.: Thanks for the Compliment. HARDENED Steel....


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 9, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She has a great smile.



She is from the REPUBLIC! Of Texas.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> His Profile Pic looks like the JOKER!!!!
> 
> P.S.: Thanks for the Compliment. HARDENED Steel....


 
You mean the one where I take picture of myself in the mirror or the screenshot from Clockwork Orange? 

I like the threads you start.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 9, 2010)

Hes replies are always entertaining.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2010)

She's from Texas. Never met a Texan I didn't like.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 9, 2010)

She's genuine.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2010)

She is strong and courageous


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

She is a wonderful person that I am very happy to know. :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> She is a wonderful person that I am very happy to know. :happy:



Weird people are interesting


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 11, 2010)

She's got a face not only her mother can love


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks awesome in a bowler hat.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 11, 2010)

Imagines me in a bowler hat.


Or confuses me for another poster.

Hmmm.......


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

She doesn't take anybody's bullcrap. :bow:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 11, 2010)

Isn't afraid to call me a woman.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2010)

Neither Sasquatch nor Eric ever has a bad word to say to anyone. They're both positive fun people. There should be more people like them.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Neither Sasquatch nor Eric ever has a bad word to say to anyone. They're both positive fun people. There should be more people like them.



Castingpearls is my sis and she is one of the sweetest and coolest posters eva!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Castingpearls is my sis and she is one of the sweetest and coolest posters eva!



damn good posts, also was kind enough to let me hide out in the attic while I was on the run. I owe you!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

He's an aspiring writer, and that's cool in my book. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 11, 2010)

he has great qotes, is lots of fun and lurves Micara


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> he has great qotes, is lots of fun and lurves Micara



Even her eyes smile.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2010)

is in IT - that's a good thing


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 12, 2010)

He likes the History Channel so I think he's a history buff; a kindred spirit!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

he truly has a great memory for the little bits of info he reads around the forum about people I admire that


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 12, 2010)

She's just a good person. :happy:


----------



## chubsmuggler (Jun 12, 2010)

I enjoyed watching his video link. O8


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2010)

I love her username.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 12, 2010)

She's a tough person who has always been very kind to me.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

his youtube video is totally how I feel :bow::bow::bow::bow: You Rock Eric


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 12, 2010)

She rocks!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

He loves lots of stuff I do like the Magic of Jim Henson


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 13, 2010)

Her title is very nice, because it encourages people to have a positive attitude towards life. It also reminds me of a Dutch proverb "Een dag niet gelachen is een dag niet geleefd" ("a day not laughed is a day not lived" or "a day without laughter is a day without life").


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

His name says Individual, and that's exactly what he is


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 13, 2010)

I LOVE his accent....adorable!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

I love her accent too, the Aussie accent is awesome


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

yep I love his accent to and his poetry


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

good advice, friend for life.


----------



## Micara (Jun 13, 2010)

She's tough as nails, but glamorous too, and always has support and good advice for me. She is a real friend!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

She has more tact than I. And too is a real friend. And is a positive presence on DIMS. Rock it, Firecracker! Haters can piss off.


----------



## Micara (Jun 13, 2010)

She is braver than I, although I hope to be that brave someday!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

She likes Dr Pepper Zero


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

I like his YouTube video. And his poetry kicks ass too.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> And his poetry kicks ass too.



Funny you should say that, i'm working on a new one right now 

She's a lovely friendly woman who certainly helped me settle in here.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

He's a humble man with many talents.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

I like his moxie.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

She catches me off guard, regularly, that isn't easy.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 13, 2010)

Micara said:


> She is braver than I, although I hope to be that brave someday!



she's witty, cute, awesome to talk, not a phony and is into a lot of cool, geeky things as myself.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> she's witty, cute, awesome to talk, not a phony and is into a lot of cool, geeky things as myself.



He was late but at least he posted, it's the thought that counts


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He was late but at least he posted, it's the thought that counts



british folk - cool. ive met ten in my life and they were a tonic!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

I like his avatar.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 13, 2010)

She's super cool and her shoes are shiney... thats all I must know about her.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2010)

He eats tulips.


----------



## Micara (Jun 13, 2010)

He's hysterical and adorable!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2010)

She makes me optimistic and curious about the term "Fangbanger"....


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

He appears to be my rival for pic posting in the bhm section....at least i'm not the only guy posting saucy photos


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He appears to be my rival for pic posting in the bhm section....at least i'm not the only guy posting saucy photos


In the North Corner, the man with class from Halifax!

In the West Corner, the working stiff from Cardiff!

Let's get ready to Grumble!

Or not.

Because Rellis is cool.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 13, 2010)

Has a super awesome nickname...


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

Lulu is such a pretty name


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 13, 2010)

Has an awesome accent (at least... it's an accent to me, lol)


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

She is cute and from Canada so she gets bonus points for that.


----------



## Micara (Jun 13, 2010)

Her avatar pic is super cute!


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 13, 2010)

She by far post the cutest cleavage thread pictures! Shes just adorable.


----------



## Micara (Jun 13, 2010)

She takes beautiful pictures too, and you gotta love a girl who loves Sir Paul!!! He's a rock god!!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 13, 2010)

I like her avatar and her posts!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 13, 2010)

He's a sweetie


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

She is lovely inside and out


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> She is lovely inside and out



She's so kind and always has a warming spirit about her.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

Happyface is passionate and not afraid of debate.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 13, 2010)

She has a great smile!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

He is a good person and a true gentleman.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 14, 2010)

If anything gets Weirdo down, he always stays cool as a cucumber. There's a lot of shitty people in the world but he makes it worth hanging around.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

She's a tough gal who doesn't take anybody's bullshit (we need more like her in the world).


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2010)

He calls it like he sees it. I like that quality in a person.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2010)

He admitted his crushes that takes courage and I admire people who can say how they feel and what they are thinking


----------



## Micara (Jun 14, 2010)

She's a sweet, positive, upbeat person. We need to clone her!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2010)

Micara said:


> She's a sweet, positive, upbeat person. We need to clone her!




awww shucks :blush:

she is a total sweetie and has great taste in men


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

She's a beautiful woman with a kind, caring soul.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Has one of the coolest avatars out there!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 14, 2010)

he is lost


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 14, 2010)

She's really cool. Not as cool as me, but still cool.


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 14, 2010)

_oh snaps_
he calls it like it is ;]


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 14, 2010)

She's new. Which means a new friend to make!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 14, 2010)

Is funny and cute! He also made me smile.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

She's just cool. :bow:


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> She's just cool. :bow:



He has an EXCELLENT Tastes in Females! 

... Please dont be afraid to ask me things, folks. I like this community, on a Personal level, even if my attempts to be heard in Politics arent liked! The Beliefs are FORGED IN THE FIRE and COME OUT as HARDENED *STEEL!*


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

Although I may not agree with his political opinions, I respect that he has strong convictions.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 14, 2010)

He's a cool dude. I'm glad we're friends.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

He's wicked awesome and damn nice fellow. I would like to meet him in person one day and give him a big hug (I'm not afraid to show manly affection. ).


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> He's wicked awesome and damn nice fellow. I would like to meet him in person one day and give him a big hug (I'm not afraid to show manly affection. ).



He has a Screenname i APPROVE of!


----------



## balletguy (Jun 14, 2010)

hey he is a SR. member...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 14, 2010)

He Leave sweet comments about things I post, and is _super_ funny.

PS: The cat avatar doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm one of her Dims crushes! And she loves video games!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the cat

Oops! Too slow! The above was for bg.

Mathias has an amazing smile.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 14, 2010)

some of the worst posters are in the best company


----------



## balletguy (Jun 14, 2010)

she is from texas...


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2010)

My ears are burning CP....  Balletguy's avatar always makes me laugh!


----------



## balletguy (Jun 14, 2010)

he is from PA...i grew up there!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2010)

he has sexy legs


----------



## Proner (Jun 15, 2010)

Her video on the youtube project is a very good one:happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2010)

aww ty proner


I love your accent and your love of soccer even though I am not a fan of the sport


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 15, 2010)

I really liked her youtube intro vid for Dims. Glad she did it!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 15, 2010)

I like his taste in music


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2010)

I love her taste in puzzle games and chatting to her


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 15, 2010)

balletguy said:


> hey he is a SR. member...



DONT BE AFRAID TO ASK THINGS!!! I know im not someone any of you have met in person. 

Now who was before me.. One second... have to look so i can post up right thing!


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I love her taste in puzzle games and chatting to her



She has a cool Screenname.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 15, 2010)

Is eager for people to get to know him. 

Now he just needs to post more info on this profile.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2010)

she is a real sweetie and someone I am looking forward to getting to know better


----------



## Mathias (Jun 15, 2010)

She's a good hearted person.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2010)

he really does have an amazing smile and lovely energy


----------



## lalatx (Jun 15, 2010)

She is funny.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 15, 2010)

She is very cute


----------



## Mathias (Jun 15, 2010)

She's a great friend!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 15, 2010)

My CHICKLET! :happy:

Sorry, that just comes out. :blush:


She's adorable, and I love her accent.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2010)

I really love every time she says CHICKLET. It makes me giggle.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2010)

A truly amazing and inspirational woman who I am looking forward to getting to know even better


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 15, 2010)

Oops! Too slow.

Mathias has great, positive energy.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 15, 2010)

She is my Momma Bird, and I adore her!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 15, 2010)

She's a sweetheart!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 15, 2010)

Already been said but he has a great smile


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 15, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Already been said but he has a great smile



Knows how to rock those eyeglasses!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2010)

has stunning eyes


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 16, 2010)

She has a beautiful smile!


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 16, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> She has a beautiful smile!



Looks like David Duchovny! 

"The Truth is Out There." 

PLEASE do one for me...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2010)

He's tenacious.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He's tenacious.



She used a word i havent heard in awile and i kind of forgot what it means.. so she is Smart, like Me!  (Persistent, i think? Not easily Tireable = Tenacious? From Memory...)

Keep it comin, keep it Comin....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 16, 2010)

He's an active poster.


----------



## Micara (Jun 16, 2010)

She's fun, creative, and a talented photographer.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 16, 2010)

she's into halloween!!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 16, 2010)

Appreciates the power of the Green Mist !!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 16, 2010)

Toooooooooooooooooony!

He's super nice


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2010)

Is a great guy


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 16, 2010)

Has confusions about my gender 

Seriously, sees the best in everyone and has a lovely accent.


----------



## Micara (Jun 16, 2010)

She's kind, caring, and I think she's just Fabulous!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 16, 2010)

She's fabulous!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 16, 2010)

Everything!! Her sharp wit, her love for her friends and that fabulous sense of humour!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 16, 2010)

CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush:

She's a wonderful friend :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2010)

She makes me laugh


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Has confusions about my gender
> 
> Seriously, sees the best in everyone and has a lovely accent.



think we posted at the same time lol

Is an amazing woman


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 16, 2010)

I know; just messin with ya 

Is a real sweetheart


----------



## stldpn (Jun 16, 2010)

she's crafty.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 16, 2010)

rofl

He's craftier


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 16, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> rofl
> 
> He's craftier



Hahaha, I knew you would be there!

She makes me giggle


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 16, 2010)

She makes me scream CHICKLET with joy!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 16, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> rofl
> 
> He's craftier



Truthfully I am pretty crafty... I was raised by dirty hippies it was unavoidable.

anyway... I admire a woman who can make simple stuff more meaningful.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 16, 2010)

He was raised by dirty hippies


----------



## lalatx (Jun 17, 2010)

We are both Libra's, she makes toys for parrots and lives in Texas.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 17, 2010)

She is adorable, funny, and is great at keeping christov's thread alive.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 17, 2010)

She's a big fan of retro media and absolutely wonderful to talk with. 

Bow before your princess! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2010)

He love the 80's and is into retro games making him uber cool


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 17, 2010)

She has a beautiful smile!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 17, 2010)

He's funny, He's great to talk to, and he has the most AMAZING Job EVER. 

..PS: Yes. Bow! Bow! MWUAHAHAAHA!...


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 17, 2010)

Her avatar picture is cute


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 17, 2010)

he is seriously a sweetheart.


----------



## sarie (Jun 17, 2010)

i like kristineirl because one of my very favourite summer songs is about where she lives! 

(the dove shack - summertime in the lbc)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 17, 2010)

She's interesting


----------



## Micara (Jun 17, 2010)

She's honest, a good listener, and gives good and thoughtful advice.


----------



## sarie (Jun 17, 2010)

micara clearly has above average taste in film :>


----------



## lalatx (Jun 17, 2010)

She has a great smile and makes T Shirts for closed sketchy strip clubs.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 17, 2010)

she made me lolfr


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2010)

She has a great sense of style


----------



## lalatx (Jun 17, 2010)

She is all around awesome


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2010)

Another person with awesome sense of style I want some of her clothes they are just soo adorable


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 17, 2010)

She's ma buddy!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 17, 2010)

She's awesome and makes me laugh!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2010)

he has good manners and needs a hug


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 17, 2010)

she is fun and kind


----------



## lalatx (Jun 17, 2010)

She is from Cali... Some of the best people I know are from there.


----------



## Micara (Jun 17, 2010)

She's got a mouth like a sailor and so do I!! Also the outfit she's wearing in her profile pic is cute.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 17, 2010)

I like her sig- so true!


----------



## Micara (Jun 17, 2010)

He's a nice guy, and I think we're on the same wavelength about a lot of things!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2010)

She likes the farmers market, and lots of yummy things and she is cool nuff said


----------



## lalatx (Jun 17, 2010)

Shes laughs at my poorly constructed jokes.... And makes some good jokes of her own.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2010)

she is very eloquent and great at making a point without being super insulting


----------



## calauria (Jun 17, 2010)

she is totally awesome and inspiring person!! :-D


----------



## lalatx (Jun 17, 2010)

Shes free to do what she wants... As we all should be.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2010)

She is simply put Awesome!!!!!


----------



## chubsmuggler (Jun 18, 2010)

She looks so adorable in her profile icon. >W<


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 18, 2010)

She does cosplaying which I think is pretty cool !!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 18, 2010)

He owns a video game store.....how can anybody not like that?!


----------



## Micara (Jun 18, 2010)

He's a caring and considerate person who stands up for what he believes is right. I've got nothing but respect for him!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 18, 2010)

<3's Winwar. ROFL


----------



## Micara (Jun 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> <3's Winwar. ROFL



Well, you know I'm desperate for a Baby Daddy.... 

She cracks me up on a daily basis, and she's proven to be a good friend.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 18, 2010)

Ohgods, where do I start?

She's beautiful, she's smart, she's funny, she's an active poster, she's super duper kind! 

:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 18, 2010)

Plump Princess is adorable, awesome and funny and cracks me up.


----------



## calauria (Jun 18, 2010)

She's got awesome spunk and she's beautiful!!:wubu:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 18, 2010)

She tells little boys to stop whining.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 18, 2010)

She's into art and history. That makes her cool. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 18, 2010)

I Like his awesome youtube video!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 18, 2010)

Shes the hottie with the body


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 18, 2010)

She seems like such a sweetheart


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 18, 2010)

She brought me a virtual spiked hot cocoa


----------



## Mathias (Jun 18, 2010)

She cracks me up!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2010)

He always says lovely things about the Dimms ladies


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 18, 2010)

She's quite talented.


----------



## Malarkey (Jun 18, 2010)

She has a great smile (was gunna say that you can rock an edgy short hair style-but couldn't tell if you had just done it up?)


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2010)

love the flower in her hair and she is another one of the dimms beautiful peoples


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 18, 2010)

I love the goodness in her soul.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 18, 2010)

He outwardly admits that he is weird. Plus he likes to draw.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 18, 2010)

She lives in Austin, which I heard is a cool town.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2010)

he is a truly unique indavidual and from me that is the highest compliment I can give


----------



## lalatx (Jun 18, 2010)

She is creative.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 18, 2010)

She knows how to use her curves.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 19, 2010)

He tells it like it is!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2010)

would make a sexy superhero


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 19, 2010)

Everytime I See his signature, I giggle like a schoolgirl on crack.

: D


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 19, 2010)

She looooooooooooves retro gaming .... although I think's she getting pretty frustrated with that Zelda Majora's Mask game


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 19, 2010)

He loves Choc Chip Cookies....that is a good sign


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

She is becomming a good friend, and someone I truly look forward to chatting to


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 19, 2010)

She's so charming and sweet


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

Everytime I see his posts I get Ramones songs stuck in my head and I love the ramones so is a good thing


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 19, 2010)

It also appears she has great taste in music


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 19, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> It also appears she has great taste in music



Has the name of one of my favorite film directors


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Has the name of one of my favorite film directors



Has the face of one of my favourite emotions.


----------



## Micara (Jun 19, 2010)

He's cute and he's got a wickedly sharp sense of humor!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 19, 2010)

She is a accounting diva and enjoys making frigid bitches jealous which is always fun


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 19, 2010)

She tells it like it is. hahahahahaha....thanks.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

She is woman hear her roar


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 19, 2010)

She's so cute!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool Avatar


----------



## Mathias (Jun 19, 2010)

He's always a gentlemen!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool guy- great smile


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 19, 2010)

he's sweet


----------



## lalatx (Jun 19, 2010)

She's a whatever member... Whatever that means.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 19, 2010)

I have an honest affection for Texans, and to top it off she is one smart cookie!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 19, 2010)

She's so sweet!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 19, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She's so sweet!



very smart fellow


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 19, 2010)

He has lovely eyes!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

Is a wonderful Human Being and talented Folk Artist


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 19, 2010)

She's a delightfully positive-outlooking woman


----------



## lalatx (Jun 19, 2010)

She has tattoos & piercing... Something we have in common that and being awesome.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 20, 2010)

she's awesome


----------



## Micara (Jun 20, 2010)

He likes burgers and he's got some awesome guns!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorgeous and loves numbers - plus... plus.... wears glasses :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## theladypoet (Jun 20, 2010)

Obviously has a great taste in shirts... and women.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2010)

Apparently she's a poet and writer....a lady after my own heart


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2010)

he is far more talented than he realises


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 20, 2010)

I always like the style of his posts -- he definitely communicates well and I'd LOVE to see him do more movie and/or TV reviews. 

Edit: the above was for rellis10. 

Spiritangel has an amazing smile!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2010)

Willowmoon has great taste in Simpsons epps


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 21, 2010)

Love the signature ... more laughter is needed


----------



## sirGordy (Jun 21, 2010)

A true class act & a gentleman (emphasis on gentle).


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 21, 2010)

sirGordy said:


> A true class act & a gentleman (emphasis on gentle).



A nice and regal fellow!


----------



## smiley55 (Jun 21, 2010)

Happy is so sweet, intelligent and has great sense of humor. Wonderful personality period!!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 21, 2010)

She's kind hearted and positive thinking


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 21, 2010)

He is a great guy


----------



## lalatx (Jun 21, 2010)

She is extremely nice and loves to laugh


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 21, 2010)

She's adorable like a kitten with with the mouth of a sailor.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

he needs lots of hugs cause that nancy drew game is gonna be arriving any day now lol


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think shes Beautiful, And i bet one of the nicest folks here. Very chill.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

She is lovely and has great taste in beatles


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 22, 2010)

She is a very gentle and soft hearted lady


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

She is a wonderful human Being, and a friend


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 22, 2010)

She is very "quick on the draw" when it comes to posting in the lounge! 

This was for LFW, but it also applies to spiritangel as well !


----------



## Micara (Jun 22, 2010)

He's got awesome taste in pretty much everything!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

She is sooo cool and awesome


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 22, 2010)

She's a breath of fresh air


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

A thoughtful man with depth and insight.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 22, 2010)

She's witty!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She's witty!



His smiley pic lightens my mood


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 22, 2010)

It appears he is more or less the perfect gentleman.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 22, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> It appears he is more or less the perfect gentleman.



Awwww thanks :blush:


He's apparently very knowledgable about films and appears to be a fan of one of the greatest directors of all time


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 22, 2010)

He is from Halifax. And his name is Howard.

Why did you pull a Michael Jackson?! WHYYYY!?!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 22, 2010)

I really enjoy his quirky sense of humour


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 22, 2010)

Loves Chocolate :happy: and she's a cutie :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

Always says lovely things and again that smile


----------



## Mathias (Jun 22, 2010)

She's a breath of fresh air!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 22, 2010)

Has a kind word to say about people. This is definetly the most positive thread out of the entire forum. I feel a calming effect on this thread.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 22, 2010)

She has a passionate streak to her personality that I find admirable. :bow:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 22, 2010)

Their name is not Hoover and they do not give a dam.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Tom is a gentle soul with a sharp mind.

And Lalatx is faster than me and adorable.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

CP is a kind and generous person


----------



## Mathias (Jun 22, 2010)

She's very kind to everyone!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 22, 2010)

Love the signature .. what does the latest Christov cause involve.....


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

is a gentleman.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

(yes what is the free christov thing notice he has been awol lately)

She is simply Legend wait for it........................................


Ary


----------



## lalatx (Jun 22, 2010)

My fav with those in the free Chistov band wagon is "free fucking jailbait" love it

She is a Aussie, I like this.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 22, 2010)

History Fan 

One of my fav books

Lies My Teacher Told me


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

lalatx said:


> My fav with those in the free Chistov band wagon is "free fucking jailbait" love it
> 
> She is a Aussie, I like this.



I miss the laughter and insanity of you and christov lol 


He is a wonderful guy, from a great place


----------



## lalatx (Jun 22, 2010)

I like her hair color and that she enjoys by brand of insanity.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 22, 2010)

She is extremely photogenic


----------



## lalatx (Jun 22, 2010)

He has excellent taste in films.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 23, 2010)

lalatx said:


> He has excellent taste in films.



I think that might very well be the first time I've heard anyone say that! WOW! 

She brings out some of the best comments by Christov -- hope he has the opportunity to make a return appearance! 

All hail lalatx!

All hail Christov!

:bow:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 23, 2010)

You like Buckaroo Banzai therefor you have excellent taste in movies.

He lives in Wisconsin where by law margarine may not be substituted for butter in restaurants unless it is requested by the customer. How does one enforce this really?


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 23, 2010)

lalatx said:


> You like Buckaroo Banzai therefor you have excellent taste in movies.
> 
> He lives in Wisconsin where by law margarine may not be substituted for butter in restaurants unless it is requested by the customer. How does one enforce this really?



I never knew that! WOW! And I've lived here for twenty years now. One of the local restaurants out here "features" melted butter as a standard topping for burgers.

Another thing I like about lalatx -- she takes nice swimsuit pics as well


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 23, 2010)

Cool guy 

Since WillowMoon appreciates vintage computers - woder if he's a fan of these ....






*abacus*





*Napier Bones*





*The Slide Rule- My Fav*


_Computing or calculating instruments date back to the abacus, used by early man to represent a positional counting notation that was used in counting tables, called abaci. They were really not calculators per se, but provided a technique to keep track of sums and carries in addition. Although the abacus existed as far back as 5 A.D. the abacus as we know it was attributed to the Chinese in 1200 AD.

John Napier in 1617 introduced a calculation aid for multiplication, called Napier's Bones. They consist of a set of wooden rods, each marked with a counting number at the top, and multiples of that number down the lengths of the rods. When aligned against the row of multiples as shown, any multiple of the top number can be read off from right to left by adding the digits in each parallelogram in the appropriate row. Multiplication is thus reduced to addition. 

Napier also invented the logarithm, which was used in the first slide rule introduced in approximately 1622. _

*Source*

A Critical History of Computer Graphics and Animation


_The words "slide rule" may conjure up images of overwhelming complexity and technical detail for you, but the underlying concept is actually quite straightforward. At its heart, the slide rule is nothing more than a simple and elegant solution for solving basic mathematical calculations. What I'll attempt to do on this page is to explain where the slide rule came from, and how it works. Don't worry about all that intimidating detail you see on the face of a slide rule ... you'll quickly see that it is actually quite simple to understand and use (or, in the words of Douglas Adams, DON'T PANIC!). Although the slide rule goes by many names (sliderule, slide ruler, slipstick, etc.) and comes in many forms (linear, circular, cylindrical, etc.), the background presented below applies equally well to all makes and models. _

*Source*

introduction to the Slide Rule


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 23, 2010)

Ya gotta love the abacus! LOL

Tonynyc has better biceps than most guys, lucky dude!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 23, 2010)

He's Adorable! 
An Active Poster!
.....A MODEL CITIZEN IN THIS FINE COMMUNI---..Er. I'm getting out of hand again, aren't I? -Rolls Eyes-

He's super-funny.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2010)

She is amazing, and courageous


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 23, 2010)

she was the OP on my happy birthday thread


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 23, 2010)

He's now a homeowner and that's quite an accomplishment. Mazel tov!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2010)

Another year older and someone good to snuggle methinks


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 23, 2010)

As her name hints, she is a kind spirit


----------



## Micara (Jun 23, 2010)

He cut his finger making something to eat, so apparently he can cook!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 23, 2010)

Micara said:


> He cut his finger making something to eat, so apparently he can cook!



Obviously not very well though 

She always looks bright and happy


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 24, 2010)

Love his sense of humor.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2010)

I love reading his posts and seeing how many duran duran songs he and lamia can name its very entertaining


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

She's such a sweety! Totally Gorgeous, Supper Active Poster, and SO SO Sweet.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2010)

Is super cool and has some awesome Ideas


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 24, 2010)

Makes me look forward to seeing her next vid on the youtube project!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

He got me into Duran Duran, How more epic can you GET?
_
[Now I've got another thing to save money for though. LOL]_


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 24, 2010)

His avatar pic looks moody and magnificent 

EDIT: Plump Princess got there before me! So what i like about her is she's clearly quick on the draw


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 24, 2010)

He is DA MAN! And has a lot of confidence too!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 24, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> He is DA MAN! And has a lot of confidence too!



He's cool peoples


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

-Gigglesnort-

Quick to the draw, apparently not.
I was all ready to Rep You and Willow snuck in! 




HE OWNS A FREAKING VIDEOGAME STORE.
....Every Gamers DREAM
Er. That I know of. 

Pure Awsomesauce with a side plate of WINcake.




***SUUUUPER EDIT****

_*SHE*_ is amazing.
Her Avatars are always sexilicious.
And she's funnier than a toad-hopping-'cross-cheeseheaded-pigs-feathers.

..Er. 

 She's super duper nice!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> He's cool peoples



She said peoples...anyone who says peoples is likable in my book 


ANOTHER EDIT: MY GOD this thing moves fast! She's got a great sense of humour.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

I'VE GOT YOU THIS TIME! *Grabs Hold of Rellis*

HE IS AMAZINGLY HOT! 

..And Super Nice!
And Funny!
Posts often! 
..[/Rambles]


----------



## Lamia (Jun 24, 2010)

He has the cutest accent and I just want to hug him!

Edit: She is so cute and seems like a kindred spirit and I want to hug her too!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lamia said:


> He has the cutest accent and I just want to hug him!





Your Plump Princess said:


> I'VE GOT YOU THIS TIME! *Grabs Hold of Rellis*
> 
> HE IS AMAZINGLY HOT!
> 
> ...



Too.....much.........liking! *head explodes*

Both of you are lovely looking ladies with great personalities


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

....Group Hug? -Opens Arms-


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ....Group Hug? -Opens Arms-



Dang, it's too many people at one time, lol. HUGS!!!!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 24, 2010)

I like the fact that she speaks her mind -- she is a strong, beautiful woman.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 24, 2010)

I like him because he's kind, considerate, and a Duranie. Also I love Willow trees and the moon. Awesome dims name.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 24, 2010)

I like her cause she's a fellow Durannie and has finally escaped the hell of working in a call center! YAAAAAAAY!


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 24, 2010)

He is nerdy and handsome, how can I *not* like that? :happy:


----------



## Micara (Jun 24, 2010)

She is adorable and friendly and I enjoy reading her posts!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 24, 2010)

:blush: Blushing over here. She's WAY too kind (but hey i'll take it) and there's a really nice pic of her on her profile page. And she's a fellow LOSTie !!

The above was for kristineirl. 

For Micara ---- well what DON'T I like about her?!? Eric is one lucky sonnuvabitch. You two seem perfectly matched!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 24, 2010)

He's veeeeeeeery cute and nice.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 24, 2010)

She is a FRIEND! And is very dear to me :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 24, 2010)

CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:

She's my sweet, wee birdie! :wubu:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 24, 2010)

She admits that she is one of the worst posters. Somehow I like this.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 24, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She admits that she is one of the worst posters. Somehow I like this.



LOL 

She cracks me up 


P.S. 'someone' said I was one of the worst posters. Now, I cannot disappoint them, can I?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2010)

MSB can admit her faults that takes guts for starters and she is very kind and caring


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 24, 2010)

She's a sweetie pea!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 24, 2010)

A sweetheart :wubu: and as for that signature ( I think she's pulling a fast one on us  )


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 24, 2010)

Knows me too well


----------



## lalatx (Jun 24, 2010)

She is some kind of crafty ninja and makes things for parrots... I picture top hats and canes... yes and handle bar mustaches.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 24, 2010)

lmao

She cracks me up even more!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 24, 2010)

she has a sharp wit


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 24, 2010)

She is just gorgeous!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 24, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> She is just gorgeous!




I can't rep you for the hug before so... here...

hug:wubu:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 24, 2010)

She has the hots for Landon Donovan... as do I... as do I.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 25, 2010)

She is one of the coolest people around


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 25, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> She is one of the coolest people around



She always seems to be around, brightening the place up with her presence


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 25, 2010)

He has quite the fan base around here, especially from the ladies!


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 25, 2010)

He's a video game coniseur and he almost vomited by reading one of my posts.


----------



## Micara (Jun 25, 2010)

He's a cutie, and by the looks of it, a baseball fan!


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 25, 2010)

She takes fun, cute pics ^.^!


----------



## Micara (Jun 25, 2010)

She has great makeup skills and fabulous taste in clothing!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2010)

I love her latest pics. She's quite photogenic.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

She's SUCH a sweet-hearted person.
Like a beautiful Dove.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 25, 2010)

*Huggable Royalty *


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 25, 2010)

Toooooooooooooony! 

He's quite delicious.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 26, 2010)

She knows the joys of Etsy.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2010)

She makes me laugh


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 26, 2010)

She goes out of her way to help others and is very kind!


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have not read a mean are argumentative post from him yet. I think hes pretty cool.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 26, 2010)

She's a Beatles fan, specifically Paul. And that's pretty damn cool, in my book.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 26, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> She's a Beatles fan, specifically Paul. And that's pretty damn cool, in my book.



He's just an all-round awesome guy :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2010)

Actually keeps up to date with his you tube postings as opposed to my slack arsedness

and he has that cute english accent thing going for him to boot


----------



## lalatx (Jun 26, 2010)

She is currently offering free hugs. I charge $1 per hug so clearly she is a better person than myself.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 26, 2010)

I like her cause even charging $1 for each hug is a pretty reasonable rate, I'd say.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 26, 2010)

He wears awesome tee shirts.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2010)

She has amazing hair


----------



## lalatx (Jun 26, 2010)

She lives in Australia and I would really like to visit Australia. Also she is really nice.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 27, 2010)

She really IS adorable! (but not like a kitten because I hate cats ).


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 28, 2010)

Smart & witty needs to change her nickname


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

He always posts funny pictures!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 28, 2010)

He really does make me laugh! And I can't stop right now


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm happy I can make her laugh!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

He stands up for what he believes in, an admirable quality to have.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

She's from Austin, a pretty fun place from what I hear.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 28, 2010)

smart fellow, funny comments. knows how to deal with ignorance. he's doing a better job at keeping his cool than myself! :bow::bow::bow::happy:



oh how I wanted to smack a certain poster when he commented on my friend's plight....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 28, 2010)

Likes to go south


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Likes to go south



Just made me laugh.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

I can relate to her sig, the "Mouth like a sailor part"


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 28, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> *Likes to go south*



LOL! Always a good thing!

He is my friend!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 28, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Likes to go south



:blush::happy::blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 28, 2010)

He is an animal lover, and I love animal lovers


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

She would rather play hug o' war than tug o' war. I'm game


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 28, 2010)

She's been really nice to me and I don't know why. lol


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

We're buddies!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> She's been really nice to me and I don't know why. lol



Because you are nice to me 

He has an amazing smile. This has been said by others but its as true as ever.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2010)

She is really cool and makes me laugh, and her fashion sense rocks


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

She thinks I am cool. Major score. 

Incredibly nice and crafty.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 28, 2010)

"2 words... TIGHT VAGINA" made me giggle hard. Very cute avatar too.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> "2 words... TIGHT VAGINA" made me giggle hard. Very cute avatar too.



The wit! I am a fan of wit, and you have it (from what I've read so far, anyways, lol)


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

Simply put she is all around awesome and a fellow leftie so she gets bonus points for that.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 28, 2010)

Way too cute


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 28, 2010)

i wish my hair was that cool looking. once it gets a little long, my hair gets wavy and out of control. damn hard to keep a pomp in place


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2010)

Hes a nice guy


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 28, 2010)

She has a pretty smile and is a very warm person. She always has good things to say about everyone.


----------



## Micara (Jun 28, 2010)

She's gorgeous, has great taste in music, and starts interesting topics!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

She's not afraid to show her lovely self in pictures 

EDIT: This is meant for Happyface83, but it can be used equally for Micara too...you're both lovely ladies.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

She's very funny and always positive. 

EDit: that was meant for SpiritAngel

rellis10 is funny too!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She's very funny and always positive.
> 
> EDit: that was meant for SpiritAngel
> 
> rellis10 is funny too!



He has over 3000 posts and more rep that i can imagine....dude must be doing something right


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 28, 2010)

The man's a big soccer fan and appears to know the game very well.

And by posting, I might have just killed the thread.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 28, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> And by posting, I might have just killed the thread.



Oh no you didn't! I'll quote what I said about you in an other thread:

"I appreciate that you support Slovakia because you want to and not merely because some of your ancestors were from there."


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 28, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Oh no you didn't! I'll quote what I said about you in an other thread:
> 
> "I appreciate that you support Slovakia because you want to and not merely because some of your ancestors were from there."



he's a Bond fan and Dutch. I've known many Dutch people and enjoyed their company


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

He sticks to his guns.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 28, 2010)

Mathias said:


> He sticks to his guns.









I'm just a henshin hero!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> I'm just a henshin hero!



He describes himself as a Casual Pulp Hero....which sounds COOL


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Actually, judging by your avatar I thought you were more of a knife guy.

NYCGabriel just introduced me to henshin. Cool! I didn't even know the term before.

Ediit: oops, Rellis beat me too it. Rellis is a handsome guy; I bet he makes all the FFA's swoon!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Actually, judging by your avatar I thought you were more of a knife guy.
> 
> NYCGabriel just introduced me to henshin. Cool! I didn't even know the term before.
> 
> Ediit: oops, Rellis beat me too it. Rellis is a handsome guy; I bet he makes all the FFA's swoon!



He's quoted Yoda in his signature...this man clearly has good taste in films, and little green mentors


----------



## Micara (Jun 28, 2010)

He's got some really cool interests!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

Micara said:


> He's got some really cool interests!



Not sure if that was meant for me or 007, but anyway....

She's sweet, funny, pretty and just plain amazing 

PS: 600th Post! W00t!


----------



## Micara (Jun 28, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Not sure if that was meant for me or 007, but anyway....
> 
> She's sweet, funny, pretty and just plain amazing
> 
> PS: 600th Post! W00t!



It was meant for you! 

He's made 600 pretty freaking awesome posts... especially those poetry ones!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

I like her fun attitude!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 28, 2010)

He has the best smile out there! And I admire his confidence as well!


----------



## Micara (Jun 28, 2010)

He likes Count Chocula and MST3K!!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm glad to see her back on Dims, hadn't seen her post as much lately, so I'm happy she's back! I always love reading her posts!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 28, 2010)

I love the "cameltoe" comment he made on a thread that has just been deleted a few minutes ago. Repped you for it Willow!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 28, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> I love the "cameltoe" comment he made on a thread that has just been deleted a few minutes ago. Repped you for it Willow!



Thanks bro!

And Agent 007 has some of the best avatars!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> And Agent 007 has some of the best avatars!



He's a Lost fan, and thus he's instantly awesome


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

That last guy -- like his pudding!


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

And his terriers!



(And he's cute!)


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

I've always enjoyed reading her posts- glad she's back!


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I've always enjoyed reading her posts- glad she's back!



Aww, likewise, sir. :blush:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 28, 2010)

I like her for coming back. * erases rest of post *


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh Gods. MOSSY?!.. Such a long list.....I'll post the biggest reason. 

Posts are Epic, And Frequently Epic at that.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

She loves video games! And I like her style. :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 28, 2010)

He reminds me of my brother


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 28, 2010)

Smart ,sexy and a good debater


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

Who has tickets to the gun show? He does.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 28, 2010)

She is just lovely, and has wonderfully strong opinions


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

She's a Fellow Gomez fan!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2010)

She's just a great friend all around!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2010)

he is a kind a caring guy


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 29, 2010)

her smile in her avatar makes me genuinely smile :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 29, 2010)

To quote the late Robert Palmer, "simply irresistable."


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

his 'grumpy' look and 'sexy' look are interchangeable and equally appealing.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 29, 2010)

She's always around and rarely makes a post that isnt funny, enjoyable, interesting or any other positive i cant think of right now


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

He's SO sweet! And he told me I look.........._grumpy_.


----------



## Micara (Jun 29, 2010)

She's a beautiful, creative soul!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> She's a beautiful, creative soul!



She's helped me settle in alot since i came here


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> She's a beautiful, creative soul!


There aren't enough words 



rellis10 said:


> She's helped me settle in alot since i came here



he's british. nuff said!


----------



## Micara (Jun 29, 2010)

He's a truly awesome person that I respect and admire greatly. And he's damn hot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

NYCGabe:East Coast. We're practically neighbors. (Jersey girl, born and raised)

Micara; Beautiful and sassy.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> NYCGabe:East Coast. We're practically neighbors. (Jersey girl, born and raised)
> 
> Micara; Beautiful and sassy.



hey pearls! I used to live in Tom's River and down in.. ah, wtf was it called.. Ocean city 9 yrs. ago!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

Handsome! 
Creative! Funny! 
Oh, the list goes on and on.

OH.
_AND_He can do amazing things. 
=D


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 29, 2010)

He is passionate in his Beliefs. (NYC Gabriel)


----------



## lalatx (Jun 29, 2010)

She is funny and smart.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 29, 2010)

she has a cute smile


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 29, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> she has a cute smile



He has a great name


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 29, 2010)

He has about him an air of national pride that I can akin to. :bow:


----------



## Micara (Jun 29, 2010)

He has the coolest avatars ever!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 29, 2010)

She just offered to corrupt me! How could I refuse an offer like that?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 29, 2010)

CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:

She's going to the dr. Now I won't have to scrape her off the floor.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 30, 2010)

She threatens unwanted house guests with wrath and doom. I like this approach.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 30, 2010)

I really like her sense of humour


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 30, 2010)

She is very creative and passionate about her painting


----------



## sirGordy (Jun 30, 2010)

A truly positive and sweet lady


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 30, 2010)

I like his avatar! Hoping he has a link to a blown-up picture of it.


----------



## Micara (Jun 30, 2010)

Has possibly the coolest t-shirt collection east of the Mississippi!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 30, 2010)

She allows me to tease her and Weirdo


----------



## Micara (Jun 30, 2010)

She's a good tease.    

Seriously, she's one of the most awesome people on Dims!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 30, 2010)

I think she looks even better sans makeup, as evidenced in one of her prior pictures, but that's just my opinion. She's a natural beauty


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

He has abs of Winsauce!


----------



## Proner (Jun 30, 2010)

She makes amazing pics and Zelda Majora's Mask!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

He looks great in purple.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2010)

She's always upbeat!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

Ahhh Matt, not always but you are a dear and deserve only the best...

I like that Matt is upbeat himself, especially since he recently got disappointed about summer school/vacation plans. I know he makes the best of things and that is inspiring.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 30, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Ahhh Matt, not always but you are a dear and deserve only the best...
> 
> I like that Matt is upbeat himself, especially since he recently got disappointed about summer school/vacation plans. I know he makes the best of things and that is inspiring.



She's always around keeping the games in the lounge (and other posts too ) fresh and enjoyable


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 30, 2010)

She makes me laugh all the time


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> She makes me laugh all the time


Devi:Worst posters are in the best company

Rellis: He's always around to see that I'm always around. It's nice to know that I was out for a week and no one missed me! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2010)

Her back and forth banter with other posters in other lounge threads is hilarious.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 30, 2010)

Sweet, handsome, and nice! A winning combo!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 30, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Sweet, handsome, and nice! A winning combo!



Her location includes a smiley face.....i want to live in a smiley face!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

He scarrs his mind by his own free will, just like me!  
[..Lol, And he's an arachnophobic too]


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 30, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Her location includes a smiley face.....i want to live in a smiley face!



Space is tight in a smiley face! 


Rellis is always sweet and kind.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2010)

We're both afraid of most types of bugs. Something we have in common.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 30, 2010)

He is very charismatic.


----------



## Leonard (Jun 30, 2010)

He owns a Count Chocula t-shirt. How cool is that?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

He Started the [now infamous] "White Power" thread.
Epic Win or WHAT?


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 30, 2010)

She's too beautiful for words.

And a fellow Wisconsinite.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Lol, He likes that I'm a fellow wisconsinite [AKA-- He doesn't have to suffer here alone]

Nawh. I like that he makes amazing posts.
_AND_ has proved he has good taste in T-shirts.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 30, 2010)

She's even more attractive in person. And funny as hell, too!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

He's a suck up 
Everyday I find out, I Can't Rep him Anymore, he's just _THAT_ Awesome.


----------



## Micara (Jun 30, 2010)

If everyone in Wisconsin is as cool as YPP, then I guess I'll look forward to my family reunion there next week!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 30, 2010)

She is really nice. Also she is a serial mom. Not really sure what that is but several interesting possibilities are currently floating around in my head.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Her posts make me almost ROFL in real life!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 30, 2010)

She is a fellow Ace of Cakes Fan and like me has a crush on Duff :wubu: that just adds to her awesomeness


----------



## lalatx (Jun 30, 2010)

She is very very crafty and makes some kick ass bears. Plus I LOVE her hair color. Always wanted to be a redhead.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 30, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She is very very crafty and makes some kick ass bears. Plus I LOVE her hair color. Always wanted to be a redhead.



She's veeery funny, i enjoy reading her posts


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 30, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She is very very crafty and makes some kick ass bears. Plus I LOVE her hair color. Always wanted to be a redhead.



shhhh its not natural my natural colour is back and it does have some coppery bits its mostly blonde and browns I totally have mutt hair lol


He is a hard worker, and all round great guy


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 30, 2010)

I love her gentle nature :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 30, 2010)

she is super cute and has lovely nails and a really pretty bedroom


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

She makes me LOL cos she thinks she's a thread-killer.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 30, 2010)

She wants to free Tiguan. I want to free Katie Holmes from the grasps of Tom Cruise lets see which ones happens 1st. Just saying I have a van and a plan.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She wants to free Tiguan. I want to free Katie Holmes from the grasps of Tom Cruise lets see which ones happens 1st. Just saying I have a van and a plan.


I'll help you in a heartbeat. Priorities!!!!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 30, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'll help you in a heartbeat. Priorities!!!!



She has priorities and will help me free Katie Holmes. SWEET!!!! Right than off to the store for some chloroform, rope, juicy fruit and holy water.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 1, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She wants to free Tiguan. I want to free Katie Holmes from the grasps of Tom Cruise lets see which ones happens 1st. Just saying I have a van and a plan.



Omg but you make me laugh cannot drink when reading your posts for fear of wrecking my laptop

PS totally with you on the free Katie Holmes campaign


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 1, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Omg but you make me laugh cannot drink when reading your posts for fear of wrecking my laptop
> 
> PS totally with you on the free Katie Holmes campaign



Oh yeah! I am so there to help free Katie Holmes too. I know he has a fear of water pistols, so I will be packing heat lol.

She is a true softy, so someone after my own heart


----------



## Mathias (Jul 1, 2010)

It's been said before but LFW is a sweetheart! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## lalatx (Jul 1, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh yeah! I am so there to help free Katie Holmes too. I know he has a fear of water pistols, so I will be packing heat lol.
> 
> She is a true softy, so someone after my own heart



That is what the holy water is for. Tom Cruise can only be destroyed by holy water & logic. 

She is funny and sweet. 

Edit: Above meant for littlefairywren

He is a all around nice guy


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 1, 2010)

She really is adorable and sassy and very intelligent


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 1, 2010)

Simply gorgeous :wubu: - crafty and wonderful accent


----------



## lalatx (Jul 1, 2010)

Every time I look at the angry dough boy picture I laugh. He is a good guy and always has something nice to say.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 1, 2010)

I love her siggy especially as I am dying to hear her talk like a sailor


----------



## Micara (Jul 1, 2010)

She always makes me feel better when I'm being a cranky old bitch.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 1, 2010)

funny, witty, cute and is a fellow gaming geek!


----------



## Micara (Jul 1, 2010)

One of my very best online friends! :wubu:


----------



## Proner (Jul 1, 2010)

Francophile! Enough said


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 1, 2010)

love the goofy new profile pic, and his accent is adorable


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 1, 2010)

She seems gentle and free spirited. :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 1, 2010)

He's quite the gentlemen to the ladies here!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

I like a lot about Tom but his avatars scare the bejeezus out of me and I kinda like that too. 

And I like how Matt isn't afraid to take a stand.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 1, 2010)

She notices good things about me that I don't notice about myself.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 1, 2010)

I like his insightful comments in Hyde Park


----------



## lalatx (Jul 1, 2010)

I like her avatar pic. Tis cute.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 1, 2010)

She is a total crack up whacky woman and I like knowing people who make me laugh


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

First compliments, then hugs, then truth...she's giving all the good stuff away for free!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 2, 2010)

She, and a bunch of other fab ladies, made me totally LOL and nearly choke to death on my own saliva, over the Confessions thread.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 2, 2010)

She has a crush on someone but will not tell us who. I like a little mystery.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2010)

She is a little sweetie!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:

Is as obsessed with the compass as I am.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> She is a little sweetie!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:
> 
> Is as obsessed with the compass as I am.




fellow bird lovers!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

Every time I hear (or think) the word, 'south,' I grin.  So, he's makes me grin all the time.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 2, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Every time I hear (or think) the word, 'south,' I grin.  So, he's makes me grin all the time.



LOL :blush::blush::happy:


----------



## calauria (Jul 2, 2010)

Handsome and smart :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2010)

She has lovely eyes!


----------



## Micara (Jul 2, 2010)

She's an excellent detective and a smart cookie!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2010)

Micara said:


> She's an excellent detective and a smart cookie!



Mmmm, cookies! 

I like her, I just do! :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

She's my cheeky gurl. :wubu:

Love fest.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 2, 2010)

All around very nice. Also whenever I see her screen name I think about my old snakebite piercings and miss them just a wee bit.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

Has a thing about impending doom for house guests too.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Jul 2, 2010)

she has a pretty smile in her profile pic


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 2, 2010)

She's absolutely stunning! And her screenname always makes me smile because of the word "CuppyCake".


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 2, 2010)

She reps like mad, which is awesome, and has a love for whiskey


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> First compliments, then hugs, then truth...she's giving all the good stuff away for free!



someone noticed cool


She is great at keeping a secret and she is just plain awesome oops that was for YPP

CarlaSixx makes awesome you tube videos  and is very interesting


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Jul 2, 2010)

she seems to be super sweet...I think I'd like her a lot!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2010)

awww I think the same about you plus your avatar pic looks amazing


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 2, 2010)

She deemed me to be crush-worthy which was especially nice to hear!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

1) Humble

2) Awesome t-shirt collection


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2010)

She is a great friend to those who are priveliged enough to call her that


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 2, 2010)

She is equally crush-worthy


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2010)

:blush::blush::blush:awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 


He knows lots about video games and stuff and I am sure that helps when people get stuck in games


----------



## calauria (Jul 2, 2010)

She gives awesome adivce!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

Crazy, gorgeous and smart. What's not to like?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 2, 2010)

She wants to Free Tiguan. Comedy Gold!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2010)

Just an all round great guy


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

She has a saucy side


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 2, 2010)

She likes parrots. I assume that she also likes a certain Monty Python sketch I enjoy.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

No, no, no, I'm obsessed with parrots. 

He likes the parrot Monty Python sketch.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

I covet her cockatoo's outfit. (izzat a cockatoo?)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

She can identify a cockatoo .

P.S. It's an umbrella cockatoo, but it's not mine. I don't have a 2.


----------



## Micara (Jul 2, 2010)

She says things that I am thinking, only she says them more eloquently than I ever could. You know what? That makes her one of the BEST posters!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2010)

She has great taste in games and is a fun person to chat to


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

She has a pure heart with zero guile.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> She has a pure heart with zero guile.



She's encouraged me to try and improve my poetry since i never used to write any. CastingPearls, your words were really sweet and helpful, thanks a million


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2010)

I love his openness and willingness to learn


----------



## Mathias (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a crush on her! :smitten: She's really cool!


----------



## Micara (Jul 2, 2010)

He's a great guy who stands up for what he believes in! I admire that!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 2, 2010)

She's makes me laugh!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 2, 2010)

very cool glasses. I dig them specs! plus, i mean in this a manly heterosexual way *harrumphs and puffs ups his chest*, his smile is very pleasant and bright


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2010)

He has a soft spot for wee kitties


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

She's one of my sweet Aussie friends.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 2, 2010)

Very funny lady


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2010)

always has wonderful and witty things to say


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 2, 2010)

A true positive spirit!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

Not a crazy chick at all - but, smart and passionate in her views


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 3, 2010)

He has a dramatically better commitment to working out than I do <envy>


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 3, 2010)

He's an epic friend. =D


----------



## Micara (Jul 3, 2010)

She's an awesome person that I have a lot in common with! And I enjoy reading her posts!! She's a lot of fun.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2010)

She is amazing and doesnt put up with bs something I find very admirable


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

easy on the eyes :wubu: -love her accent :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 3, 2010)

He is just a lovely guy :happy:


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 3, 2010)

Excellent Heinlein quote!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

Like the avatar - "taking a morning coffee break" :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 3, 2010)

Every time he posts, I say, "Toooooooooony!" to myself with joy. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks - Love the Patriotic Parrot :happy:- :bow:

*Love the signature * :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 3, 2010)

As Scrabble, my African Grey, says, "tank ewe." :happy:

He's sexy, sweet, and intelligent.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 3, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> As Scrabble, my African Grey, says, "tank ewe." :happy:
> 
> He's sexy, sweet, and intelligent.



has inspired me to learn more about parrots!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

Wrestling fan- great guy and defender of our lovely BBW :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 3, 2010)

One word: South. Every time I hear that, I smile insanely. 

^ was for Gabe 

Tony's beyond awesome.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 3, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Wrestling fan- great guy and defender of our lovely BBW :bow:



fellow wrestlling fan who also knows the goodness that is puroresu! def. a cool guy to hang with. we have to go to a TNA or RoH if it ever comes to NYC!:bow:

MUCH REP FOR TAIJIRI!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2010)

he gives wonderful compliments


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 3, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> One word: South. Every time I hear that, I smile insanely.
> 
> ^ was for Gabe



My dear MB, you have that on the brain....lol 

spiritangel is absolutely beautiful


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2010)

LFW has the cutest voice


----------



## Micara (Jul 3, 2010)

She's gorgeous and talented, and her smile just lights up a room!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2010)

I like that we are becomming good friends and that she says such lovely things about me


----------



## lalatx (Jul 3, 2010)

I love her voice and that she gives something new away each day for free.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey, she just reminded me that Spirit is giving away something new! Awesome! <pass it on>


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2010)

She's a good friend!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool guy - great smile and always defends our lovely BBW from trollish assholes


----------



## lalatx (Jul 3, 2010)

Very smart guy who knows how to speak his mind..... Meant for Mathias 

He just showed a picture of a giant sandwich, now I want a sandwich but a much much smaller 1 that will not give me a heart attach. 

Frat boy 1: Dear god that is a lot of meat. 
Frat boy 2: Thats what she said.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2010)

She does cool stuff like play zombies at crazy times


----------



## mossystate (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't 'do' this thread very often...but I watched bits of some of the videos people from Dims put up on YouTube, and she seems filled with a genuine energy of joy...and what seemed like a slightly drunken quality............and I mean that in the best way.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 3, 2010)

She's snarky; I love that, and her! :wubu:


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 3, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I don't 'do' this thread very often...but I watched bits of some of the videos people from Dims put up on YouTube, and she seems filled with a genuine energy of joy...and what seemed like a slightly drunken quality............and I mean that in the best way.



despite our clashes, she's very sharp and witty!


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 3, 2010)

Has lovely chocolate brown eyes, a sweetly scary kitty statue and harrumphs in an o so ma-han-ly way.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 3, 2010)

so far there's nothing I don't like about her.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 3, 2010)

A genuinely lovely and caring woman. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 3, 2010)

He is very sweet, and I enjoy his company in the word and music threads :happy:


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 3, 2010)

She looks great in her profile picture.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2010)

Love the user name and the fact I always get the "oh how I wish again I was in michigan" song in my head when I see his posts his avatar is pretty cool to


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

A real sweetie - and you gotta love that signature "Free Cookies" :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 3, 2010)

he offers scones.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2010)

Gorgeous and Classy :wubu: - would look adorable eating a scone on the train


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

One of the sweetest and warming posters on here who makes me smile. He also has killer arms!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2010)

love that she cand admit to being a crazy chick makes her way cool


----------



## lalatx (Jul 4, 2010)

Amazing, beautiful and simply lovely


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 4, 2010)

I love her avatar! She looks so saucy!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 4, 2010)

She's cute!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 4, 2010)

He's a genuinely funny and cool guy


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 4, 2010)

They broke the mould when they finished casting him.

Not halfway through of course. That would just be silly.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 4, 2010)

He is charming, and quite the gentleman.....this was for rellis10

And you, Sasquatch, you are a hoot!  That is a good thing btw!


----------



## Lamia (Jul 4, 2010)

That she is my friend on Facebook!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 4, 2010)

Her posts are intelligent, sincere, and polite. She has taken some flames, but her replies were never petty or ill-humored. They used to call that "ladylike", but now they call it CLASS.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Even his posts that aren't intended to be funny make me laugh.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 4, 2010)

She'll take someone to task if she has to. I like that!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 4, 2010)

He is a sweetheart!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He is a sweetheart!



Has a pleasing personality


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2010)

love that she changes her siggy lots and twizzlers sound yummy


----------



## lalatx (Jul 4, 2010)

She knows that life is an adventure. I do not know about a roller coaster but if she is giving away cookies I'm in.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2010)

She is a good soul, with the mouth of a sailor. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

ERIC!!!! I missed you!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2010)

Aww! Thanks Elaine! :blush:

She's an awesome person and a great friend.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 5, 2010)

I Like that He's Back! His posts are always awesome. =)


----------



## Micara (Jul 5, 2010)

I love her energy! She is a fun, fantastic person!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeez, I didn't know people missed me so much. :blush:

She's a wonderful person and a beautiful woman.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 5, 2010)

He quotes himself and has very nice things to say about others.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2010)

She's into a history like me!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2010)

hes back hes back hug hug hug yep I missed you to


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't have been gone that long, have I? 

She's a good caring soul. We need more people like her in the world.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 5, 2010)

He's a genuinely nice person.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 5, 2010)

Love her avatar AND her red hair!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2010)

He is very kind, and is a gentle poster


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2010)

she is a true sweetheart


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 5, 2010)

Adorable :wubu: AND she enjoys cooking - we'll get her to appreciate the power of the Pastrami Sandwich through DIMS :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2010)

lol He is such a sweetheart, and gives awesome compliments :blush:


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 5, 2010)

She is a super sweetheart, comforting, sane, and delightfully crafty.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2010)

She is pretty cool, and does not think I am crazy


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 5, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Adorable :wubu: AND she enjoys cooking - we'll get her to appreciate the power of the Pastrami Sandwich through DIMS :happy:



god I could go for one now... I need pastrami!!!!



littlefairywren said:


> She is pretty cool, and does not think I am crazy



she's funny, attractive and a great person to chat with!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

He's often as bewildered by the same things as I.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 5, 2010)

She is like Taylor Swift... but less gay.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

She just made Sour Apple Slurpee come out of my nose. OMG! Thank you for that laugh...I really needed it.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2010)

I double dog dare ya! LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

Sexual chocolate. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Sexual chocolate. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE YOU!!!!!



She's giving me something to post while i'm bored and tired


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 5, 2010)

He reminds me of the Ninja Turtles.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> He reminds me of the Ninja Turtles.



Erm.....not sure how...but thanks 

He's not afraid to show off his wonderful physique


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, I have no idea why either.

*strikes manly posey-pose*

Rellis you're a shameful flatterer!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2010)

I like his manly posey-poses


----------



## Mathias (Jul 5, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I like his manly posey-poses



She just made me burst out laughing with the phrase "posey-poses."


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 5, 2010)

I always love reading her posts in the lounge section!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 5, 2010)

he's handsome...


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 5, 2010)

..... and she's WAY too kind! (but thank you!) .....


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm with Lulu he is handsome and way way cool


----------



## lalatx (Jul 5, 2010)

I would really like her to make me a bear... But a creepy one otherwise no dice.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 5, 2010)

I think she is darling, and has posted some pretty hot pictures in the cleavage thread.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 6, 2010)

She's a big-time Paul McCartney fan!


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 6, 2010)

I like that he likes MST3K ^.^... Oh and retro video games~!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

I like and admire T-Bear's courage and creativity


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 6, 2010)

I always love reading her posts -- she has a signature style, which is a good thing!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 6, 2010)

I am always astounded at the amount of Duran Duran song Knowledge he has


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I like that she managed to post a video in the YouTube thread/thing, i know it's hard to showcase yourself to the world like that.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 6, 2010)

He is the greatest thing to come from the U.K. since Duran Duran !!!


----------



## Micara (Jul 6, 2010)

He's the greatest thing to come from Wisconsin since cheese!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 6, 2010)

She rocks glasses


----------



## Twilley (Jul 6, 2010)

Egg-cell-lint use of alliteration, I must say


----------



## Micara (Jul 6, 2010)

He's really handsome, and I seem to recall some pretty awesome action figures in a picture of his....


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 6, 2010)

Where do I begin? :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 6, 2010)

If she doesn't end up AT THE VERY LEAST as a cast extra for SATC3, it's Hollywood's loss. Too darn photogenic to overlook her! 

The above was for Micara. 

And for NYCGabriel, he is a good looking guy with a classic avatar.


----------



## Twilley (Jul 6, 2010)

He recognizes awesomeness, also, thanks Micara, you're not so bad yourself ;P


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Twilley said:


> He recognizes awesomeness, also, thanks Micara, you're not so bad yourself ;P



I love his Avatar pic, marxism would be a far more attractive proposition if Groucho fronted it


----------



## Twilley (Jul 6, 2010)

Values his opinion, but thinks he needs to read more Karl Marx


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 6, 2010)

He has converted me to Marxism. Comedians of all nations, unite!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> He has converted me to Marxism. Comedians of all nations, unite!



One of his interests is Stanley Kubrick films....anybody who can get their head round them and also consider them an interest deserves my respect


----------



## lalatx (Jul 6, 2010)

Really good guy


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 6, 2010)

She is so cute, that I want to cart her around in my handbag


----------



## Mathias (Jul 6, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 7, 2010)

he is a true sweet guy


----------



## stldpn (Jul 7, 2010)

I like that somehow I always end up following her in these what do you like and what would you give threads. And it makes me think more. More I think more I realize she's just a really decent gal...


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2010)

Appreciates the joy of real mashed potatoes :bow: instant - yuck


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 7, 2010)

Tooooooooooooooooooony!!!!!! :happy:

He posts great pics of food and recipes!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 7, 2010)

She's so sweet and helpful! 
Her posts have touched my heart.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 7, 2010)

I love her sense of humor.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2010)

Loves Popcorn


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 7, 2010)

always puts a smile on my face


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 7, 2010)

She is always positive, more so than I ever am!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2010)

Has the coolest tee shirts :bow:


----------



## lalatx (Jul 8, 2010)

He has a great smile


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 8, 2010)

She has a good heart, and a beautiful smile


----------



## Mathias (Jul 8, 2010)

She's very kindhearted and makes me laugh all the time!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2010)

And even better smile and a cool guy


----------



## calauria (Jul 8, 2010)

He posts pics of food:eat2:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 8, 2010)

She has a great personality and great hair


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweet, but not in a way that's irritating.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 8, 2010)

She is the best thing, since sliced bread :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 8, 2010)

She's sweet!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 8, 2010)

Is saucy!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 8, 2010)

She beautiful brown eyes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 8, 2010)

*EDITTT*

THE HILARITY HE POSTS!~

[/Caps: Making everything better since 1995]


----------



## Micara (Jul 8, 2010)

She's helpful and cheerful and she always makes me giggle when she teases me! 

Okay, that was Mizz.

YPP is my soul sista! She's awesome and I love talking to her!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 8, 2010)

=D M is Epic. She makes me laugh, she rolls with the inside jokes around here, and _apparently_ she's mah sister from another mister?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 8, 2010)

Two words: Zombie Kirby. AWESOME!


----------



## flinflam (Jul 8, 2010)

He's a fellow Pennsylvanian!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 8, 2010)

He watches MST3K !!! Very cool !!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 8, 2010)

Is modest...


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2010)

A sweetie and always looks gorgeous;especially, when she wears red  :wubu:


----------



## lalatx (Jul 8, 2010)

He likes the History channel


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 9, 2010)

Her and her 'wife' crack me up.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 9, 2010)

She has me cackling most days, and I love a good cackle


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2010)

Woud love to hear her 'cackle'


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 9, 2010)

I love that he likes to slow dance and is proud of that fact


----------



## lalatx (Jul 9, 2010)

She wants someone to think of the children... So do I, so do I... and $44


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 9, 2010)

Her avatar is just too DAMN cute.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 9, 2010)

He is one of the good guys, with a full head of hair.....lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 9, 2010)

She's my CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He is one of the good guys, with a full head of hair.....lol



As long as I don't eventually have to inherit one of William Shatner's toupées, it's all good here. Don't think I'm in danger of that anytime soon ...

LFW has lightning quick ninja reflexes when it comes to posting in the lounge! Gotta respect that! 

EDIT: And .... MSB has lightning quick ninja reflexes too! KA-POW!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 9, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She wants someone to think of the children... So do I, so do I... and $44



gosh darn it it wont let me rep you!!!!!1



She is fiesty and honest


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2010)

I like seeing the "Free ______ near her avatar!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 9, 2010)

Always love reading his posts, he's got a great style!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 9, 2010)

His posts always make me laugh, and his smile makes me smile! =)

...The above was Mathias.

HOWEVER.

Willowmoon: 

I like him, he's Ninja-tastic. _apparently_


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 9, 2010)

She has earned the title of Princess in my book


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 9, 2010)

I just found out that he likes retro games...AND he owns a video game store!
Too cool...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 9, 2010)

I Looove his taste of music!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

She's the nicest cheesehead I've ever met.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 9, 2010)

He hates illinois nazis....i bet he wears his sunglasses when it's dark too


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 9, 2010)

Always love reading his take on movies and I anxiously await more movie reviews .... <HINT HINT>


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2010)

Great sense of humor -one of the many good guys in Dims and wears the coolest tee-shirt :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 10, 2010)

He's a muscley supercool dude.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 10, 2010)

hes so friendly and complimentary


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 10, 2010)

Probably one of the kindest posters out here on Dims.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 10, 2010)

He is fun to play with


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He is fun to play with



Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone !!! 

She is extremely nice and an avid Lounge goddess.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 10, 2010)

always posts great songs and great tv shows his knowledge of both leaves me in awe


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 11, 2010)

She is so nice and I honestly don't believe she has a mean bone in her body


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 11, 2010)

He's Hot _AND _introduced me to Duran Duran. =D [Zomg, where had I been?!]


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 11, 2010)

She's quite the hottie herself and always helps me channel more of my inner geek. I've got the outer part already covered, tho.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 11, 2010)

He owns his own business.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 11, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> He owns his own business.



Has the name of one of my favorite singers


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 12, 2010)

Has had the courage to post some truly stunning pics of herself


----------



## Lamia (Jul 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's Hot _AND _introduced me to Duran Duran. =D [Zomg, where had I been?!]



lol awesome!!...one of us...one of us....one of us...


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 12, 2010)

She is such a lovely person, and she has fantastic hair


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 12, 2010)

She seems so sweet, lovely and caring. And someone who gives great hugs


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2010)

We have very similar tastes and outlook. He's also adorable.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 12, 2010)

She is fun to play with, and keeps me on my toes


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> She is fun to play with, and keeps me on my toes



She's sweet, good sense of humor, and makes me smile


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 12, 2010)

She often starts very interesting and thought provoking threads


----------



## Mathias (Jul 12, 2010)

She's one of the nicest people here!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 12, 2010)

He is one of the nicest people here!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 12, 2010)

She's my CHICKLET!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:

I wuv everything about her!!!!


:wubu:,
MB


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 12, 2010)

She love love loves parrotts


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 12, 2010)

That I do :happy:

She loves, loves, loves bears


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2010)

She looks very jaunty in a pirate hat!

Ah Mizz beat me to it....

One day I aspire to be a chicklet.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 12, 2010)

She's funny!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 12, 2010)

She makes me laugh, and I love her dry sense of humour :happy:

Oops, that was for Elaine.

Mathias is a sweetie!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 13, 2010)

Loves chocolate :happy:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 13, 2010)

I love that I'm only 2 1/2 odd months from being able to collect on the dance he promised me!!


----------



## calauria (Jul 13, 2010)

She takes beautiful pics!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 13, 2010)

She seems to be a very kind and gentle lady


----------



## Leesa (Jul 13, 2010)

Beautiful eyes!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2010)

She always has nice things to say and shares the same name as my late sister.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 13, 2010)

Shares my obsession with jewelry


----------



## lalatx (Jul 13, 2010)

She called me a hating bitch and than pointed at me. I liked it... a lot.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL!

You are such a sweet little thing!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

One of the least judgmental posters on here


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 13, 2010)

Always has great Avatar pics


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 13, 2010)

She's my sweet CHICKLET!!!!!!!! and checks up on my ass. :blush: :happy: :wubu:


----------



## lalatx (Jul 13, 2010)

She is a fellow Texan and one funny lady.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 13, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> She's my sweet CHICKLET!!!!!!!! and checks up on my ass. :blush: :happy: :wubu:



omg did I make it to Chicklet?? WOW sits in stunned silence


She got the whole please wont somebody think of the children thing


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2010)

She has pretty eyes!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 14, 2010)

He Battles the bullshit with brilliance.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He Battles the bullshit with brilliance.



Hahahaha! That made me burst out laughing. I love her sense of humor!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

She is so sweet n pretty!


----------



## lalatx (Jul 14, 2010)

She posts some sexy photos.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 14, 2010)

I like her "who....little ol' me?" avatar pic.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 14, 2010)

I like his hairy chest pic int he nakey thread


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 14, 2010)

I really like her taste in chests....lol :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 14, 2010)

Ditto the above and I should get to meet her later this year YAY


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2010)

Has an absolutely radiant smile, which reveals her radiant spirit.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 14, 2010)

He is one of my favorite posters, love his posting style.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 14, 2010)

He likes retro video games (Go Mario!!!)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 14, 2010)

Eric! You've been missed .

He's a sweetheart.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 14, 2010)

She is my favourite bird lady in the whole world. And she is not the worst poster either!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2010)

She's adorable and makes me laugh!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 14, 2010)

Hes cheeky and fun


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

I love her shy smile


----------



## Dromond (Jul 15, 2010)

Is a total pest in a good way.

You remind me of my sister in that respect...


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2010)

Often has well written and well thought out posts and he gives great compliments


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 15, 2010)

I adore her YouTube videos! She's so fun, charming and, erm, spirited


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 15, 2010)

He has a great taste in films


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 15, 2010)

My favorite male poster from the U.K. !!!! 

Correction: "favourite." 

Speaking of which, when I moved from the U.K. to the United States, in school I used to get docked for my spelling "errors" - e.g. favorite & favourite, that sort of thing. Very frustrating.


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 15, 2010)

Is a giant, sexy nerd who loves Godzilla.


----------



## Leesa (Jul 15, 2010)

May attend a wedding in 6 weeks.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2010)

love her outfit in her Avatar pic


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 15, 2010)

I love her new avatar pic. :happy:


----------



## Micara (Jul 16, 2010)

He always makes me feel better, and makes my day brighter!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2010)

She is a wonderful person and so darn fiesty


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 16, 2010)

She is sooooo sweet, an absolute breath of fresh air.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 16, 2010)

She posts beautiful pics of herself


----------



## sirGordy (Jul 16, 2010)

Is a friend, and a true one


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 16, 2010)

He has a very cool profile pic!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 16, 2010)

He's just damn cool....and he's nearly at 1000 posts which is awesome.


----------



## Proner (Jul 16, 2010)

He's such a nice guy and he's a soccer fan :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2010)

the accent is adorable and I love his shirtless and other pics


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 16, 2010)

I really like her new avatar pic!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2010)

he makes me laugh, and is caring


----------



## Proner (Jul 16, 2010)

She's a pirate! What is cooler than pirates? Yeah nothing


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 16, 2010)

He's French. He loves soccer too and he takes absolutely gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 16, 2010)

She's just a cool chick.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 16, 2010)

He's got good taste in women!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2010)

She isnt anywhere near as ditzy as her username implys


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 16, 2010)

She is as spirited as her username implys. And charming as hell too!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2010)

:blush::blush: 

not only is he sweet he is intelligent as his posts often reflect


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 16, 2010)

She is an honest soul. We need more like her. :happy:


----------



## calauria (Jul 16, 2010)

He's weird and that's soooooo sexy.....:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 16, 2010)

She's a sweet, wonderful person.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2010)

he is adorably weird and wonderful and its nice to see him around here again


----------



## lalatx (Jul 16, 2010)

Her hat is badass


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2010)

hehe $10 including postage from the uk 

She is adorable, and takes no prisners


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2010)

Sexy Pirate :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2010)

hes from a place I have always wanted to visit


----------



## lalatx (Jul 17, 2010)

She is a Aussie.

Also extremely nice, funny, crafty and gets my wacky humor.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 17, 2010)

.... She's totally adorable.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2010)

He is very cool


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 17, 2010)

She has the most amazing smile!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2010)

makes me smile with his compliments


----------



## Proner (Jul 17, 2010)

She makes great videos in awesome costumes.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 17, 2010)

He takes great photos.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 17, 2010)

I like her glasses.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 17, 2010)

He likes to make people laugh, which is an honorable occupation. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2010)

Hes lovable, weird and wonderful (Micara is one lucky woman)


----------



## Mathias (Jul 17, 2010)

What's not to like about her? I don't think she has one mean bone in her body!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2010)

One of the many good guys of Dims


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 17, 2010)

Best biceps of the west .... er, east.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2010)

makes me laugh, and is very pop culture knowledgeable


----------



## Mathias (Jul 18, 2010)

She's very sweet!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2010)

likes adventures and so do I


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 18, 2010)

She's a lovely whom I am happy to call my friend.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 18, 2010)

His avatar reminds me of Looney Tunes and with it many happy childhood memories.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2010)

He always has great avatars, is mysterious, and a great guy


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 18, 2010)

She's a fellow creative soul


----------



## Noir (Jul 18, 2010)

apparently he is a creative soul. Which is awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 19, 2010)

Is friendly and cute


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 19, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Is friendly and cute



Love her pictures, she looks even more beautiful in her full length pics.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 19, 2010)

She's very pretty,and she's very passionate.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 19, 2010)

is fun to play with


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 19, 2010)

I admire her lust for life.


----------



## George (Jul 19, 2010)

has a nice avi


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 19, 2010)

I like her username and sig graphics.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 19, 2010)

She's always fun to talk to.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 19, 2010)

He has a very kind heart!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 19, 2010)

Is a true sweetheart and all round lovely lady


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 20, 2010)

If she was a drink, she'd be the most spirited kind


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 20, 2010)

Very honest and positive poster


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 20, 2010)

Enjoys reading!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2010)

an all round good guy who knows how to compliment us ladies:wubu:


----------



## Micara (Jul 21, 2010)

She is a sweet and kindhearted person!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm excited that she's excited!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 21, 2010)

gorgeous and classy


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 21, 2010)

If I remember correctly, he is a big time NFC East fan -- can't remember which team is his favorite tho.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 21, 2010)

He always makes me think about Duran Duran, and my huge crush on John Taylor. Ahhhh, memories :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 21, 2010)

She's making me think of immaculate conception via the Digeridoo.




















ETA: CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL...my darling Momma Bird!!!
What's not to love, or like for that matter?! :happy:


----------



## Micara (Jul 21, 2010)

She's a truly wonderful and caring person!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 21, 2010)

She is brimming over with excitement, and a happy person


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 21, 2010)

She is the bear Queen, and a sweet soul


----------



## goatboy (Jul 21, 2010)

When playing the song game her playfulness seems to jump off the screen. It's infectious.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 21, 2010)

He has a cool looking avatar!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2010)

Has the coolest Tee shirts and in honor of the Merry Marching Marvel Society









The Mighty Thor


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2010)

has great taste in dimmers and always makes me smile


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 22, 2010)

She is SO nice to EVERYONE! Newcomers and oldtimers alike! =)


----------



## Dromond (Jul 22, 2010)

She's a big fluffy bundle of weird. Which is cool.

And she USED TO BE one of my loyal captioners.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 22, 2010)

1. That he hates Illinois Nazis. One of my favorite movie lines. (Only surpassed by: ""Now look, Colonel 'Bat Guano'... if that really is your name."
2. He is one of the few sane Hyde Park regulars.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL! Is this a hint someone misses me? Oh My Yes, Yes I think it is!  

*I kid, I kid! *

The person above me ROCKS for living in MN! Midwest Power! Midwest Power! Lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2010)

She has the courage to be honest about how she is feeling good or bad


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

So many things but lately I'm loving the FREE giveaways LOL


----------



## Dromond (Jul 22, 2010)

Her title line makes me think of marshmallow cereal treats. :eat2:


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably one of my favorite posters on Dims, no doubt!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 22, 2010)

I enjoy his witticisms :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 22, 2010)

She is a whiz at the word games,and I miss her when she doesn't post. :bow:


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I enjoy his witticisms :happy:



And I love the word "witticisms" !!! :happy:

Love her change-a-letter postings in the lounge -- she is so quick at it too!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

I know this is going to seem terribly obvious, but I like his picture. :batting:
I'm also a newbie, so this is a blatant attempt at getting someone to say something nice about me. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

I really like her photograph of her in an amusement park ride with a parasol.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2010)

She is mega cool and awesome and great looking


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2010)

Also easy on the eyes :wubu: :wubu: and enjoys cooking


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2010)

would appreciate my cooking, has an awesome smile and is good looking as well


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2010)

She's very nice!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 22, 2010)

He is a good egg! My favourite kind :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2010)

This egg's scrambled though. 

She's just awesome!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 22, 2010)

Ooooh, even better....just add cheese and I will love you forever lol :happy:

He takes on the morons and trolls, and I have great respect for that!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

She has great taste in wine.


----------



## Leesa (Jul 23, 2010)

I like she is planning the next bash in the mountains!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 23, 2010)

She repped me recently! Thank you!


----------



## Myn (Jul 23, 2010)

He has a great smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2010)

has curly hair


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 23, 2010)

She knows how to select a mondegreen


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2010)

is nice enough to take part in my facebook event and help with the fun and games wich is appreciated far more that she will ever ever know


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2010)

Is a really gifted creative artist. She puts her heart into everything she does.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 23, 2010)

She's pretty, feisty, and is as obsessed about jewelry as I am.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 23, 2010)

Loves jewelry just like me!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 23, 2010)

Takes good library photos.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm really digging his new haircut.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 23, 2010)

She is exceptionally sweet,kind and sympathetic. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 23, 2010)

He is one of my favourite playmates :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 23, 2010)

She's a really supportive friend.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 23, 2010)

He's a really sweet and not afraid to show his emotions


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2010)

is very insightful and creative


----------



## Mathias (Jul 23, 2010)

She offers good advice


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 23, 2010)

Enjoys cooking - :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 24, 2010)

is a sweetheart


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 24, 2010)

love her avatar quote its one of my favs


----------



## Mathias (Jul 25, 2010)

She's very free spirited and nice.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 25, 2010)

He is way way cool, and a smart cookie to


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 25, 2010)

Full of compliments and always keeps this positive thread alive!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 25, 2010)

posts some really interesting and thought provoking threads and looks awesome in her shades


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 26, 2010)

Seriously, there was this pic she placed on a thread that was like total, SHWING! Then I noticed she made all these supportive and generous postings, and I was all like, WOW, what a cool and pretty woman...


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 26, 2010)

:blush::blush::blush::blush:

wow what can I say to that


I totally love his profile pic with the mirror its so clever


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 26, 2010)

She is one of the nicest posters out here!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 26, 2010)

I love his new avatar pic with his puppy dog pout soo cute


----------



## Mathias (Jul 26, 2010)

She likes doing happy dances.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 26, 2010)

He is one of the "good" guys!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 26, 2010)

Although every one of his pics appears 'stern' he's still so cute.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 26, 2010)

she is super funny


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 26, 2010)

She loves wee kitties, and no one who loves wee kitties could possibly be bad :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 26, 2010)

She loves wee piggies, and no one who loves wee piggies could possibly be bad


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 26, 2010)

She is kind, warm and generous...and she makes me laugh


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 26, 2010)

Gorgeous :wubu: - loves chocolate, cookies and wee piggies :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 26, 2010)

Always awesome


----------



## lalatx (Jul 27, 2010)

She is a all around cool and funny chick.


----------



## Proner (Jul 27, 2010)

She's also very funny, cute and she's right about freeing Christov the universe balance is melting little by little only one man could save the world


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 27, 2010)

He's a good looking guy and the ladies LOVE his accent.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2010)

hes clever, quick witted and doesnt get mad when people go brain dead in the wee small hrs of the morning


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 27, 2010)

Her gentle and giving heart, that made me cry tonight. She knows why :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2010)

oh It wasnt sposed to do that, was sposed to make you smile and be happy 

Her courage, and intelligence, she is so darn fast at all the games


----------



## Mathias (Jul 27, 2010)

She has such a kind and sweet nature about her.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2010)

his new tag line cracks me up


----------



## Mathias (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm glad she always spreads sunshine around here!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 28, 2010)

Ready for a "Free For All"  must be prepping for Hyde Park :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 28, 2010)

ooh cute new avatar pic


----------



## Micara (Jul 28, 2010)

She's sweet and right on the mark about certain things...


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 28, 2010)

Your welcome :-D 

She is happy and in love, how we all should be soo very lucky


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 28, 2010)

She has a truly kind soul !!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 28, 2010)

Hehe Hes Playing with Uranium so either plotting to take over the world and really gutsy or a homer simpson


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Hehe Hes Playing with Uranium so either plotting to take over the world and really gutsy or a homer simpson



Or both. 

I love her sense of humor.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 28, 2010)

He's got games

!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 28, 2010)

Hottest Dims girl from Wisconsin!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool poster with nice haircut


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool poster with nice...uh, everything


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 28, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Cool poster with nice...uh, everything



Has some really nice writing on Deviant Art


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 28, 2010)

a talented poet and great tour guide


----------



## lalatx (Jul 28, 2010)

She is very talented, nice and funny.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 28, 2010)

She likes it when I point at her and call her a hating bitch


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 28, 2010)

I am jealous now, you never call me a hating bitch lol.

She is mah Momma Bird! :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 28, 2010)

she is the best aussie I know


----------



## Fox (Jul 28, 2010)

She has a radiant smile and pretty hair.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 28, 2010)

He has very good taste...


----------



## Mathias (Jul 28, 2010)

Everything!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 28, 2010)

He works hard to achieve his dreams and is very cute


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 28, 2010)

Very kind spirited!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 28, 2010)

spooky but very cool boy who I hope to get to chat to on yahoo one of these days


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> spooky but very cool boy who I hope to get to chat to on yahoo one of these days


Be more then free to chat me at anytime 

Oh, you're also one of the first people to meet here when I joined Dims which to me is awesome.


----------



## Micara (Jul 29, 2010)

Great writer with a cool avatar!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 29, 2010)

So much fun and a ball of energy


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 29, 2010)

Always there to listen (except while she's traveling--ha ha) with a generous heart.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 29, 2010)

hey I have ebuddy on my mobile and I am not afraid to use it lol well for yahell and msn facebook doesnt seem to work with it anymore

She is a wonderful person, who has a generous spiriat and loving heart


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 29, 2010)

I like that her name is Leg Nati Rips when spelled backwards. Makes me think she has an alter-ego that wears ripped fishnets.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 29, 2010)

He makes me smile and has a great sense of humor!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 29, 2010)

crazy like a fox


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 29, 2010)

so much fun


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 29, 2010)

Like her signature


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 29, 2010)

I like his sense of humour-he seems like a fun fellow to be around.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 29, 2010)

His signature is hysterrical!


----------



## lalatx (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I shall watch Ghostbusters b.c of her avatar...That is a good thing.


----------



## curveyme (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol! I don't know about /her/, but her signature fits me (re: mouth like a Hallmark Card).


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 30, 2010)

She is one of the first to welcome the new people at Dims, which is really nice!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 30, 2010)

he really is the kind of poster you can see having great fun games nights and great conversations with to


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2010)

She's always fun!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 30, 2010)

he appreciates me, and I am betting give good hug


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 31, 2010)

has really great taste in music.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 31, 2010)

is a really well rounded guy that some hot chicky is gonna be very lucky to snag


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 31, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> is a really well rounded guy that some hot chicky is gonna be very lucky to snag



That's what I hope for one day! If only I can find the one....

And oh, you're really open-spirited and great chatter.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2010)

His avatar always makes me think of the Boo's from the Mario games.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 31, 2010)

he is such a sweet kind hearted guy, will also make some girl very happy one day


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 31, 2010)

She is better than pizza!


----------



## Micara (Jul 31, 2010)

He always picks good actors and movies on the movie games threads. I think maybe he's a movie junkie like me!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 31, 2010)

she is a dork in love, that is just sooo cool and makes me soo happy for her


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 31, 2010)

She's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm glad he started this thread!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 31, 2010)

He's a total sweetheart, his posts are hilarious, and just LOOK AT THAT AMAZING SMILE! ^_^


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2010)

Her most recent posted pic is LOVELY!!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm guessing she loves marshmallows because of her tagline!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2010)

Nope don't like them at all. It's there because of another thread where non-Americans were discussing how CEREAL marshmallows are awful and implying theirs were superior to ours, not realizing we have the same marshmallows. I was just defending our poor little dry lumpy 'shmallows. 

Okay. 

You had to be there, obviously.

Matt is awesome and he lives in the same state as me which makes him awesomer.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2010)

She never fails to make me laugh!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 31, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Nope don't like them at all. It's there because of another thread where non-Americans were discussing how CEREAL marshmallows are awful and implying theirs were superior to ours, not realizing we have the same marshmallows. I was just defending our poor little dry lumpy 'shmallows.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...



I am so sending you some pascals marshmallows then you will see how ours are better  I started that conversation rofl


He is a good egg, and pretty darn cute to


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 31, 2010)

She is supportive on the boards.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 31, 2010)

her latest thread title totally cracked me up


----------



## mel (Jul 31, 2010)

i have noticed she consistently says nice things


----------



## lalatx (Jul 31, 2010)

Shes a cutie


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 31, 2010)

Made me laugh with the "Free Christov...again"
And she also seems pretty cool


----------



## Micara (Jul 31, 2010)

He's a Cubs fan!!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 31, 2010)

She's a Cubs fan!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 31, 2010)

He has awesome taste in music


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2010)

She's gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## Agent 007 (Aug 1, 2010)

He kills cereal and that's a good thing. The only good cereal is dead cereal!


As Al Gore would say: "I'm cereal!"


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 1, 2010)

Hes an Intelligent Indavidual


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 1, 2010)

She's got what I can only imagine is wood, said in a funny accent.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 1, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> She's got what I can only imagine is wood, said in a funny accent.



is confusing wood? as pauline hanson would say "please explain?"


and soo huggable


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 1, 2010)

You title says you got it--wood?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 1, 2010)

I like their nick!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 1, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> You title says you got it--wood?



omg sooo funny the word is woot not wood lol as in I got the commission for 6 wedding bears lol oh my :blush: lol

she is another amazing dimms woman


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 1, 2010)

I like that she is probably the most upbeat person on Dims!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 1, 2010)

I would never want to beat him up!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 1, 2010)

He's from Wales


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 1, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I would never want to beat him up!



Wait .... am I getting in a fight that I don't know about? 

I like luscious_lulu's red hair!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 1, 2010)

I love that he has followed his passion and opened a retro games store of his own its just sooo darn cool


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 1, 2010)

More than one of her posts have made me lolfr!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 1, 2010)

I love that I have made her laugh but for the life of me have no idea what the fr stands for


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 1, 2010)

lolfr = laugh out loud for real

She's cool!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 1, 2010)

oooh love it

She has a heart of gold, and is also very supportive of her fellow dimmers


----------



## lalatx (Aug 1, 2010)

She still loves cartoons... as do I. Plus she is always nice to everyone here.


----------



## Micara (Aug 1, 2010)

She's very smart and witty, and she has great style!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 1, 2010)

she is adorable and I am dying to hear all about her recent adventures (well erm not "All" about them)


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2010)

Her latest picture :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 1, 2010)

Easy going with awesome arms!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2010)

Sexy in Shades


----------



## Weirdo890 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is quite a handsome gent.


----------



## Micara (Aug 2, 2010)

He's just... amazing. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 2, 2010)

Edit: THEY look SO happy in their new pics!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Aug 2, 2010)

She's a tough person who will stick up for you when you're down. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2010)

love that he has found such an Amazing GF


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 2, 2010)

She manages to STILL LOOK GOOD after over 9 hours travel time, and little sleep. I officially dub her "Wonder Woman" -Nod-


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2010)

the pics your reffering to are the start of the journey I diddnt get pics after the 9hrs, was after over 24hrs of no sleep though
hugs and you made me laugh with the wonder woman remark 

YPP you are Awesome!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 2, 2010)

Oooh! 24 hours, holy whackamole! 

I am 99% Sure I look like a guy after 24 hours. That, or similar to what was made into the movie known as "Night of the Living Dead". Ahh, yes. Pretty sure that's a good comparison. :nod:


----------



## Micara (Aug 2, 2010)

She's a night owl, just like me! (Or else she can't sleep, just like me...)

Also, she's friendly and creative!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2010)

I love chatting to her, and she is such a fun bouncy person


----------



## Proner (Aug 2, 2010)

One of the most nice and friendly people here


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 2, 2010)

Handsome and sweet 

ETA: And takes amazing photos!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 2, 2010)

Just seeing her username makes me happy :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2010)

She loves Parrotts and so do I


----------



## Noir (Aug 2, 2010)

they both like parrots!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 2, 2010)

he has a neat mustache, I wonder if i should get a mustache.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 2, 2010)

Went out to dinner with me and my friends when we were in Vegas!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2010)

She is an all round wonderful woman


----------



## Mathias (Aug 2, 2010)

She has such a bright personality!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2010)

He has an amazing smile


----------



## lalatx (Aug 2, 2010)

She makes some pretty sweet bears.

Currently she wishes to be shot. While I do not have a gun I do have a cross bow and ninja weapons. soo....


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 2, 2010)

She is a pretty BBW.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She makes some pretty sweet bears.
> 
> Currently she wishes to be shot. While I do not have a gun I do have a cross bow and ninja weapons. soo....



as long as its as painfree as possible 


he has a great user id


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 7, 2010)

She makes me feel happy whenever I read her comments about me.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 7, 2010)

He is very sweet, and has a gentle nature.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 7, 2010)

She has a truly kind heart and is a great caring friend


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 7, 2010)

She has a sweet disposition and an awesome booty !!!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 7, 2010)

Shes is very pretty and takes lovely photos.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 7, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Shes is very pretty and takes lovely photos.



She has a funny screenname, and makes funny faces in her photos by her name.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 7, 2010)

At times he can be quite entertaining.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 7, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2010)

She's complimentary and pretty spectacular herself.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 8, 2010)

She's awesome!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 8, 2010)

He's funny! =)


----------



## Mathias (Aug 8, 2010)

I like her unique personality!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 8, 2010)

Is a really cool guy who seems to have his head on straight.


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 8, 2010)

Someone probably already mentioned this but

fuck year Jake Blues avatar.


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 8, 2010)

Freakyfred always has the coolest avatars!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 8, 2010)

He has a sweet T Shirt collection.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2010)

Sailor Mouth  wonders what the fav curse word is


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 8, 2010)

He's a wrestling fan...and a far more knowledgable one than i am


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2010)

Wrestling fan :happy: though I would have to defer on the knowledge department to other notable Dimmers


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 8, 2010)

Appears to be devoted to his love of wrestling-I admire his passion. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2010)

not into drama at all (horror, yes)


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 8, 2010)

Everything! She is beautiful, funny, intelligent and a friend :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 8, 2010)

I like that she's from Australia. I've always wanted to visit there!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 9, 2010)

his tweets are entertaining...


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2010)

she thinks I am bad ass yay finally loosing my angel angel goody twoshoes rep


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 9, 2010)

She eats on trains! Croissants, even...


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2010)

and posted the pics lol

she cracks me up she is soo funny


----------



## Mathias (Aug 9, 2010)

She's awesome and makes me laugh!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 9, 2010)

An active promoter of irresponsibility.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2010)

An amazing and caring friend


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2010)

*Crossiants on a Train *:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 9, 2010)

Always a gentlemen.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2010)

is Awesome


----------



## Mathias (Aug 9, 2010)

is gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 9, 2010)

Quite the gentleman towards everyone he knows.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2010)

A multi layered unique person


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 9, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> A multi layered unique person



The same goes to you haha


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 9, 2010)

A truly warm spirit!


----------



## calauria (Aug 9, 2010)

beautiful as well as funny.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2010)

very cool and fun


----------



## Mathias (Aug 10, 2010)

Very kindhearted!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 10, 2010)

He loves listening to the sound of the rain, just like I do....great minds think alike


----------



## Micara (Aug 10, 2010)

She's a sweet and genuinely awesome person!! One of the best Dimmers!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2010)

She is strong and amazing


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 10, 2010)

I caught her YouTube video and loved it. I especially love the glitter attack in the first couple seconds.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> I caught her YouTube video and loved it. I especially love the glitter attack in the first couple seconds.



hey thats not glitter its fairy dust and I am still picking it out of my keyboard lol


He likes my youtube video yay


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2010)

She's just so sweet and adorable. I love her so. lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2010)

He's the creator of this great thread.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 10, 2010)

She is just an awesome person with amazing wit and great beauty to go along with it!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> She is just an awesome person with amazing wit and great beauty to go along with it!



She is a very sweet person with a GREAT Personality and Her and I click on many things! She is also full of Fun, and she is a great DIMS poster! :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2010)

is a frequent poster


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 10, 2010)

Always has something nice to say about everyone she knows.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 10, 2010)

Is pretty cool. I like the avatar.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2010)

(that you know of lol insert evil maniacal laughter here mwah haha)


He is a great guy with lots of fun and adventures ahead of him


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 10, 2010)

"is a frequent poster"

LOL, she has a great sense of humour.......that made me laugh!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2010)

she is a very talented folk artist (hmm bet that chick cant paint as well as you and is jelous )


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 10, 2010)

Knows her way around a railway croissant. Mmmmmmm yeeeaaaah!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 10, 2010)

I just love that name! Sasquatch! 

Hysterical, in both the way it sounds, AND the way it reminds me of the beef jerky commercials..


----------



## Mathias (Aug 10, 2010)

Love the new pic! :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2010)

a wonderful man with a bright happy future ahead of him


----------



## Mathias (Aug 10, 2010)

She totally is an angel! And thinks I'm cool! :blush:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome debater, loves pooches


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2010)

gives the best compliments and one of my dimms crushes


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 11, 2010)

Gorgeous Croissant Loving Curvy Cutie :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 11, 2010)

has good taste in women


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2010)

She often makes me laugh, hast great taste in men and is an all round wonderful lady


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 11, 2010)

I like her new title of "Croissant Connoisseur"


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 11, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I like her new title of "Croissant Connoisseur"



Looks good and loves Duran Duran just like me!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 11, 2010)

is happy...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 11, 2010)

Doesn't mind having their hair ruffled by an albatross.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 11, 2010)

Has a great imagination


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 11, 2010)

Can roll with the punches :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 11, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Can roll with the punches :happy:



His Posts almost never fail to put a silly smile on my face.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 11, 2010)

I always enjoy reading her posts.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 12, 2010)

She's just a hop, skip, and a few jumps away from Louisiana.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 12, 2010)

has a great smile


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 12, 2010)

She is so much fun and such a laugh


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 12, 2010)

cute as a button!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 12, 2010)

He is purple one of my fav colours


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 12, 2010)

She is an amazing Aussie woman.. so lovely and kind.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 12, 2010)

She is an Absolute Stunning Lady and a fellow aussie


----------



## Mathias (Aug 12, 2010)

I enjoy reading her posts.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 12, 2010)

I love when Matt gets all serious and tells someone off. Go MATT. Tell it like it is!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 12, 2010)

She likes Chowder, one of my favorite cartoons!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

He beat Arkham Asylum, Thus in my book, he's got epic gamer skillz.

So much liking going on right now.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He beat Arkham Asylum, Thus in my book, he's got epic gamer skillz.
> 
> So much liking going on right now.



The player's guide and youtube helped. A LOT! 

I like that she thinks I'm crush worthy! :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

I Like that he cheats, too! Players guides and youtubing, for shaaaame! _-Wiggles finger-_


I kid, I kid. I've tried using both to help me in Majora's Mask, but even then I'm still S.O.L on that game.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 12, 2010)

She's a fan of old school games. 

I've Never played Majora's Mask (Whoops)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 12, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I've Never played Majora's Mask (Whoops)



I can't think of anything good about you now Mathias! 

He likes to save the good things for later down the line.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 12, 2010)

he reminds me of a big cuddly teddy bear


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 12, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> he reminds me of a big cuddly teddy bear



Firstly, can I just say I am honoured? :blush:

Secondly, she certainly knows how to flabbergast the mouthiest of people.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 12, 2010)

He can't take a bad photo. It seems impossible.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 12, 2010)

She always leaves me wanting more.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 12, 2010)

He believes everything sounds better in the Queen's English. Most American women will agree with this although we will say it is the accent and not so much the grammar.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 12, 2010)

I love her new tag line and am curious about her worst of intentions


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 12, 2010)

my sweet generous friend who ate croissants on a train and has the pics to prove it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

She's so super sweet and adorable! 

Also; I want the pig-like object in her signature.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 12, 2010)

Cuddly Royalty


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 13, 2010)

Wise poster who usually posts the funniest gifs


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 13, 2010)

love her new haircut!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 13, 2010)

Very funny poster, loves playing the forum games in The Lounge.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 13, 2010)

Such awesome taste in music for one so young


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 13, 2010)

Smart, funny and talented! :bow:


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 13, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Smart, funny and talented! :bow:



Has a righteously awesome screenname, and a cool picture with words in it for avatar!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 13, 2010)

Amuses me......


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Amuses me......



Is amused by me! And has a semi-interested look in what the computer is saying look


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 13, 2010)

Amuses LFW and that made me smile


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Super talented and creative in the crafty department...


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 13, 2010)

She's downright gorgeous.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 13, 2010)

Likes to play with dangerous things.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 13, 2010)

Knows some awesome pie recipes =]


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 13, 2010)

I like her signature


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2010)

Love the avatar... bummer she won't be at the upcomig NJ Bash :sad:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 13, 2010)

He posts food pictures that look amazingly good!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 13, 2010)

he is pedantic about getting everything in games like I am


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 13, 2010)

She used the word pedantic


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 13, 2010)

She's just....like....whatever.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 13, 2010)

is welsh...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 13, 2010)

is making me chuckle


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 13, 2010)

is a blonde bombshell I am happy to call a friend


----------



## Mathias (Aug 13, 2010)

The tagline under her name makes me chuckle!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 13, 2010)

He is one of the many Dimmer friends I would love to meet IRL


----------



## Mathias (Aug 13, 2010)

She's a lovely lady, and a wonderful friend.


----------



## Britty (Aug 14, 2010)

His responses to everyone are always so friendly and uplifting!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 14, 2010)

A really fun and energetic poster!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 14, 2010)

Posts hot yet at the same time spooky photos.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like an awesome person and thanks for liking the my pic :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 14, 2010)

He is way too cool for school


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2010)

She's cool and gorgeous


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 14, 2010)

will miss me in Jersey.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 14, 2010)

truly an amazing lady


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 14, 2010)

I always get to post after this lovely lady.... very genuine...


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 14, 2010)

A truly stunning looking lady and wonderful Aussie


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2010)

Truly a nice and wonderful person.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice guy. Also he is articulate and defends his beliefs .


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2010)

Loves to swing!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool........................


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Cool........................



Always has a lot to say!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 14, 2010)

Makes me laugh.....with genuine puzzlement lol


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2010)

I like both of the quotes in her signature.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 14, 2010)

Amazing smile!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 14, 2010)

I like her style


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome................


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 14, 2010)

smile and intelligence and awesomeness combined


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 14, 2010)

Very intelligent poster with strong opinions and good comebacks


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 15, 2010)

This girl has it going on!!! In looks and intelligence...


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 15, 2010)

She has amazing hair and an awesome sense of style


----------



## iglooboy55 (Aug 15, 2010)

lookit that there smile.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

He comes bearing Nutella


----------



## Mathias (Aug 15, 2010)

The piggy in her signature makes me think of Gir from Invader Zim and that's a good thing!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh Matt. One more reason to love you. Another Invader Zim fan!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 15, 2010)

She looks stunning in all of her pics, especially the latest one....hubba hubba


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 15, 2010)

She is a truly gifted soul


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 15, 2010)

A truly positive influence on the boards, she's a greak break from the madness


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 15, 2010)

He is one of the true gentlemen that roam the boards


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He is one of the true gentlemen that roam the boards



She's kind and considerate with her posts, a true lady on the boards


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 15, 2010)

He is a talented writer, cute and that accent is adorable


----------



## Tau (Aug 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> He is a talented writer, cute and that accent is adorable



Gifted artist and kindred spirit. Also real sweetness all the way through.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

I wish we lived closer so we could hang out.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 15, 2010)

an amazing friend


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 15, 2010)

Always above me so I can say lovely things about her.... she is a fine example of a sweetheart... I wish her only good things in life.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 15, 2010)

She's kind, intelligent, has a cute accent, and she is amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 15, 2010)

Is an incredibly sweet guy


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Isn't hitler.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Isn't hitler.



Is named after the guy in Harry and the Hendersons!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 15, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Is named after the guy in Harry and the Hendersons!



He has Wesley Snipes in his avatar...i have no idea why, but thats cool.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He has Wesley Snipes in his avatar...i have no idea why, but thats cool.



Lol! :happy: Wesley just "inspires" me, LOL!! 

As for what I like about Rellis10, He is a very respectful poster. He is a Gentleman, nice to the ladies, and well-liked. Even when i go into HP and post and i am about to square off with Paquito to see if he will again make my Ignore list, it just may happen, he has been on it before, Rellis10 is very defending of the right to have diverse opinions in HP and is a very upstanding 18-year-old Gentleman, if the 10 in his name is any indication.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 15, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Lol! :happy: Wesley just "inspires" me, LOL!!
> 
> As for what I like about Rellis10, He is a very respectful poster. He is a Gentleman, nice to the ladies, and well-liked. Even when i go into HP and post and i am about to square off with Paquito to see if he will again make my Ignore list, it just may happen, he has been on it before, Rellis10 is very defending of the right to have diverse opinions in HP and is a very upstanding 18-year-old Gentleman, if the 10 in his name is any indication.



I'm actually 21, but that's ok. 

Happy probably just wrote the longest answer in this thread...and that's gotta be something to like


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 15, 2010)

nice accent


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I'm actually 21, but that's ok.
> 
> Happy probably just wrote the longest answer in this thread...and that's gotta be something to like



Appreciates long and insightful answers, irrespective of the surrounding psyciii that will be attributed to different prejudices and perspectives of fellow board members and companions in an online virtual setting where ideas can be shares through the wonders of the Internet!!

See, im all about them Words. Unincumbered, numbered Words. 
Pages and pages, pages, pages, for words.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd5HXM-gUC8

Rellis10 *ROCKS!!!* :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 15, 2010)

Always stands up for what he believes in even if it goes against majority opinion.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Always stands up for what he believes in even if it goes against majority opinion.



Is _Wonderful!_ .. I referenced you on "A Modest Proposal" in HP, btw. Please go check it out!!!

happyface83 is like my Posse up on here, since everyone else has one! LOL :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 15, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Always stands up for what he believes in even if it goes against majority opinion.



She's a strong opinionated woman who doesnt mind saying exactly what she means.


EDIT: And Happy is clearly quick off the mark with his posting


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 15, 2010)

loving the new betty boop avatar pic


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> nice accent



Very Pretty Pic and Name!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> loving the new betty boop avatar pic



Loving the name, and the word, "Shoalhaven!"


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 15, 2010)

He reminds me of someone that also made me laugh....lol


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

She has the most teasing avatar I have seen in a long while


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 15, 2010)

is not a serial killer


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

*shifty eyes*


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

Entertaining!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 15, 2010)

purdy.........


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG I LOVE her new avatar!!! Brava, girlfriend!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 15, 2010)

Appreciates good cartoons!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG I LOVE her new avatar!!! Brava, girlfriend!



Has a Piggy in Siggy that looks like Ike in South Park! *Dont kick the Baby.* *KICK THE BABY!!! And is pretty and intelligent, and always funny and a dedicated DIMmer!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Appreciates good cartoons!



Looks like a young Eddie Murphy in that pic and Likes Street Fighter 2, an old school NES.SNES classic! I played Genesis. :happy: (This from the Hadouken!)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

He's a complicated man, that no one understands but his WOOOOMAN!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 15, 2010)

both his last post and tag line crack me up denotes a great sense of humour on his part


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> He's a complicated man, that no one understands but his WOOOOMAN!



:happy: You daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanggg riiiight. I AM complicated!










I'm a pasty-white, want-to-be properly Olive-colored Irish/Italian guy. Shaft is a mountain of 1970's black male. I could live to be 100, and I will never, EVER, be as f-ng cool as Shaft. He is a cat who's got it all going on.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> both his last post and tag line crack me up denotes a great sense of humour on his part



Has a way with words and very righteous Screen name!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

He's so modest!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 15, 2010)

LOL...he has a great sense of humour!!!!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL...he has a great sense of humour!!!!



Has pretty birdies in her signature........ and appears to want a Rod Pretzel in her avatar? Awesome cool poster!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Is definitely hug-o-war-able!

Hmm wait, even with Happy it works!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> He's so modest!



It is for the glory of




I serve. Even Sasquatch will be here one day.

http://www.dailywordofgodgroup.com/serve-god.htm


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Even Sasquatch will be here one day.



Woo!

He loves Botanical Gardens!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Is definitely hug-o-war-able!
> 
> Hmm wait, even with Happy it works!



Evena Sasquatch can be hugged! He is such a goodly awesome Sasquatch! Great poster!!









*sniff*


----------



## Mathias (Aug 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL...he has a great sense of humour!!!!



She loves video games!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She loves video games!



He brushes his teeth to keep them a shiny Crest white!!!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 15, 2010)

I like the avatar.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 15, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I like the avatar.



She often says pretty spontaneous stuff!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

Neurodiversity Yeah!!! (And she could be one of my friend's twin)


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I like the avatar.



Love the expression on the photo! And a cool poster 

EDIT: Lala, only three more posts and you are *THE DEVIL!!!*


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Neurodiversity Yeah!!! (And she could be one of my friend's twin)



You So Rock!!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 15, 2010)

She lives in Vermont which is a very beautiful State.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2010)

Love the signature ... wonders what "bad intentions" LaLaTx has in mind


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 15, 2010)

he really is a gentleman and great guy and I love that he takes the time to give heartfelt compliments


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Love the signature ... wonders what "bad intentions" LaLaTx has in mind



Reminds me of Dr. Dre, what with the Slow Dance and all.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Aug 16, 2010)

His avatar is Wesley Snipes. You can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Micara (Aug 16, 2010)

He's amazing and supportive and I <3 him!!! :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 16, 2010)

She's a wonderful person. And her signature is so true.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 16, 2010)

He loves strawberries, and so do I 
Especially dipped in chocolate!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 16, 2010)

Never had them in chocolate, but I like that you gave me the idea!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2010)

he loves my favourite fruit just another thing to add to his awesomeness


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 16, 2010)

Is NOT an angel. But IS sweet.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2010)

she is a true friend 

and I am sick of being called sweet and nice soooo boring and uninteresting


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Aug 16, 2010)

judging from her profile pic, she's very pretty.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 16, 2010)

She's new so she's quite a mystery right now, she looks pretty cool judging by the profile pic!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 16, 2010)

@ Aria- You name makes me think of classical music, and I like that!

@ Unknown- A frequent chatter!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 16, 2010)

Has a great smile


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2010)

totally loving the attitude in the new avatar pic


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> totally loving the attitude in the new avatar pic



Can FLY!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 16, 2010)

omg it's Wesley!!!

He is a happy FA... as opposed to those miserable ones... lol


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 16, 2010)

She is a massage instructor, from what I can gather from her profile.

And that's just dandy.


----------



## Melian (Aug 16, 2010)

^This guy just gets it. 

Plus, he's super hot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 16, 2010)

She's right. She's always right.


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 16, 2010)

Absolutely LOVE reading her posts -- she has a signature style all of her own!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> omg it's Wesley!!!
> 
> He is a happy FA... as opposed to those miserable ones... lol



Knows about Wesley Snipes and the _Happy Serum_ 

Has the year in her name of my favorite year, since I party like its 1999!

And yes, Miserable, Non-sense-of-humor, grumpy FAs suck.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Absolutely LOVE reading her posts -- she has a signature style all of her own!



Looks like a pissed off Duran Duran lead singer, and thats Awesome! 

*Drum**bass* _Pure energy._ *Drum*Bass*_Pure energy._


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2010)

love the idea of pure energy


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 16, 2010)

Is funny! ......


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Is funny! ......



Reminds me of the HBO Special in 1997 "Little Lulu!" And has *pure energy.*

The-Re-Flex... The-the-the-the-the-Re-Flex...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 16, 2010)

just got a new job so he's gainfully employed


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> just got a new job so he's gainfully employed



Is always smiling!!!!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new job- we'll expect an even bigger smile every Friday :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2010)

He is a great guy who makes me smile


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 16, 2010)

Taking it to the grave and laughing all the way.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Congrats on the new job- we'll expect an even bigger smile every Friday :happy:



It will be! Has NYC in his screenname!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Taking it to the grave and laughing all the way.



Has White hair.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 16, 2010)

He's on ignore.

*Whoa, Irony.*


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mathias said:


> He's on ignore.
> 
> *Whoa, Irony.*



Is a New Jack. Shall I ignore you too?

I am too real for some.

Im tempted to return the favor...


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Ironic



Is on Ignore, for real.

HAHAHAHAAAAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 16, 2010)

Mathias said:


> He's on ignore.
> 
> *Whoa, Irony.*




I like that I was able to see my friends this weekend, even though I was out in the pouring rain for two and a half hours.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy I couldnt see Mathias's post because he is on Ignore. I like this about the previous poster.

Mathias is on Ignore.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> He is a great guy who makes me smile



"Shoalhaven."


----------



## lalatx (Aug 16, 2010)

Wesley Snipes avatar.that is all.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 17, 2010)

She's not ashamed to admit that she has a mouth like a sailor!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

he has a great smile and such a sweetie


----------



## lalatx (Aug 17, 2010)

She is just awesome. 

Free Christov now, free Christov forever.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2010)

oh my gosh.. how pretty is she!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 17, 2010)

She's a teacher who clearly really loves her students! 

(Also, congrats on your new house!)


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2010)

AWwww... thanks mcbeth... I'm loving my house.. lol. Got my new couch delivered today.. it's so comfy!! 

mcbeth is an lovely, honest, beautiful and intelligent lady who's posts I actively search out in the threads... she's amazing.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 17, 2010)

Always has such genuinely good, positive, and pleasant things to say!

Plus a beautiful avatar!


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2010)

SNAP!!! I'm guessing that was for Mcbeth..:happy:


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 17, 2010)

haha! Yup! But your avatar is full of awesome as well!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 17, 2010)

He has a wonderfully expressive face.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mmmmmmm... makes me want some awesome sauce....*What does it taste like?*


His pictures are hilarious... and he's a cutie...


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2010)

oh SNAP again.. lol

And again.. your awesome!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 17, 2010)

Always has nice things to say and I like the avatar


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

Is elusive.

I've been waiting to catch someone different in this thread for a while


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

hey is my fav thread 
soo vibey and happy

He is such a cuddly one everytime I see pics I just want to hug him like the giant steif bear I see at bear shows on occassion


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 17, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Mmmmmmm... makes me want some awesome sauce....*What does it taste like?*
> 
> 
> His pictures are hilarious... and he's a cutie...



Also- I forgot to mention that:

1. Teachers rule.
2. Aussies are pretty much amazing (especially the music!!)
3. She's quite the cutie as well!

Dang it feels good to and openly compliment people!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 17, 2010)

Takes sweet and random pics, also manages to make an adult onesie look awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

is into some very random very cool stuffs


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

Is a freedom fighter! (not a terrorist! For which I am glad cos she could be quite terrifying, I am sure!)


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Is a freedom fighter! (not a terrorist! For which I am glad cos she could be quite terrifying, I am sure!)



oh when I am on the warpath or on my high horse watch out 

he made me lolfr well guffaw would the word still chuckling at his last post

dont worry I use my powers for good instead of evil


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2010)

future psychic to the stars


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2010)

One red hot mamma!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 17, 2010)

She is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

an incredibly sweet person who needs to make another you tube video


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

She loves my Milkshake. Oh Yes she does!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh no, I want your milkshake.....I love it!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

she is stunning inside and out


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2010)

She posts sexy 'I just woke up' shots...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

Has good Fascinator sense.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

his milkshake bought me to the yard but lfw drank it all so I cried


----------



## Proner (Aug 17, 2010)

Very kind person, she liked my topic on the channel and avoid me depress because noeone answered to it! (I'm kidding I rather depress when kids let books fall on my feet and stick their tongues at me)


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 17, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Wesley Snipes avatar.that is all.



Revision of the classic painting "Scream," and So Cute!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 17, 2010)

Proner said:


> Very kind person, she liked my topic on the channel and avoid me depress because noeone answered to it! (I'm kidding I rather depress when kids let books fall on my feet and stick their tongues at me)




Quotes Fozzie bear!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

Proner said:


> Very kind person, she liked my topic on the channel and avoid me depress because noeone answered to it! (I'm kidding I rather depress when kids let books fall on my feet and stick their tongues at me)



I am doing it promise just erm was waiting on a new dress shallow I know but I will do it before end of the week I love your topic


Is a regular contributer to my fav thread on dimms


----------



## Mathias (Aug 17, 2010)

I liked her youtube video!


----------



## Micara (Aug 17, 2010)

is a great guy! And anyone who says otherwise just ain't right!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

She is a great person wonderful friend and deserves a ton of hugs


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2010)

A woman of substance, depth and true beauty.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

will take it to the grave, to heaven and beyond has my undying grattitude and friendship


----------



## Mathias (Aug 17, 2010)

She's a fantastic friend.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2010)

Loving the new pic, Matt


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

She's classy.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 17, 2010)

He's got an awesome sense of humour...and speaks the right sort of English


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Without a doubt, the best guy I know from the U.K. !!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2010)

The avatar. It's hot.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 17, 2010)

She has the cutest little piggy in her signature! :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 17, 2010)

love the pic in his signature


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2010)

Love the new avatar


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 17, 2010)

he is super nice and sharp witted


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2010)

be-yoo-ti-ful smile and gorgeous skin


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 17, 2010)

Her beautiful blonde hair


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2010)

You can buy some too!!!

She has a date!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 17, 2010)

Is freakin hillarious


----------



## Micara (Aug 17, 2010)

She's a beautiful and compassionate person!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

she is overall a happy and bright soul and she is in love what is more wonderful than that


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

Thinks I look like a piece of art..... She definitely does!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2010)

He is crazy but oh sooo lovable


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2010)

Loveable Huggable Croissant Chomping Cutie :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tony.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 17, 2010)

She's hysterical.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 17, 2010)

He supports his points with facts and not just crazy talk. Also pretty funny.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2010)

she is far more intelligent than she lets on and she needs to eat brains brains brains


----------



## Mathias (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah a fellow brain-eater!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2010)

grabs a knife and fork and works on diabolical ways got get Matts brain

he makes me laugh


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 18, 2010)

smart and funny!


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 18, 2010)

I like her new avatar!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 18, 2010)

Cheeeese Heeaaaad!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 18, 2010)

She takes some pretty awesome pictures!


----------



## isamarie69 (Aug 18, 2010)

He seems like a really cool guy, seems very sweet, yet has no problem speaking his mind.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2010)

Is a stunner and really nice woman too


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 18, 2010)

Also a Stunner :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2010)

makes me say awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww a lot :blush:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 18, 2010)

Makes me say OoooooOOOOOoooh a lot


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 18, 2010)

Sassy asks the most innnnnnnnteresting questions!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 18, 2010)

Pearls gives the most wonderful answers!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2010)

always makes me smile and laugh and in my world thats a great thing


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2010)

She's amazing! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 19, 2010)

He is a lovely person, and I saw him first thing this morning.....in my Xbox lol


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2010)

lol So is she, and she never fails to put a smile on my face!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 19, 2010)

We're practically family.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

just an amazing friend and person


----------



## Micara (Aug 19, 2010)

She is truly a wonderful friend with a beautiful heart!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2010)

She's very helpful and friendly!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

Has amazing potential and a bright future


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 19, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Has amazing potential and a bright future



Is happy its perpetually almost Spring!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 19, 2010)

He's happy


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 19, 2010)

She likes Reading and Sleeping! two of my favourite hobbies hehe

She is also rather lovely :3!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you!!

Always has something nice to say and is really nice.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

loves reading one of my favourite things


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 19, 2010)

Takes really pretty pictures


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 19, 2010)

Very pretty, interesting and likes sleep like me.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2010)

I like that her interests include plotting to rule the world.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 19, 2010)

Is funny!

.....


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 19, 2010)

she has lovely hair!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

Has lovely straight hair something I have always wanted


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 19, 2010)

Just by reading what she posts... she seems to be a sweet sweet person. 

P.S. My hair is naturally curly.... its straight because of my Paul Mitchell Smoothing Iron


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 19, 2010)

I love when I see her on the boards, it always makes me smile


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 19, 2010)

LFW is a warm and caring perosn.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

LL is observant, and a great woman


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2010)

She's such a nice friend!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 19, 2010)

on troll alert


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks pretty damn gorgeous, if I may say so.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 19, 2010)

you may. 

Should post his real pics more often. Hot stuff coming through, ladies!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

She knows how to make a grown man blush!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 19, 2010)

Clever signature .. made me laugh


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the musclebound doughboy picture. He should take on Mr. Peanut.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

he got a B soo proud of you Matt


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2010)

Her compliments make me :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

hugs I have a ton of admiration for you Matt


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 19, 2010)

cheeky monkey


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 19, 2010)

Enoyed her pics on the Food Board


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 20, 2010)

He's awesome.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 20, 2010)

He's super cute, silly, and smart!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's absolutely adorable, and I love her to bits! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 20, 2010)

cant wait to see his next you tube video and he has the awesomest smile


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2010)

Waiting for your next youtube video


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 20, 2010)

he's handsome


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 20, 2010)

I want the flowers in Lulu's hair. (That sounds like a song, doesn't it? hmmmm)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

Keeps me on the edge of my seat!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 20, 2010)

Only uses the edge of his seat so the fatties have more room


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 20, 2010)

also loves the flowers in Lulu's hair


----------



## Proner (Aug 21, 2010)

She's not afraid to hear me sing, which is a great sign of bravery!


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 21, 2010)

He has such a cute accent


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 21, 2010)

Wouldn't mind a thumblickin' from her!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

the dude's crazy and that makes him cool


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> the dude's crazy and that makes him cool



She's trying to get people to sing in the youtube thread (including me, which is a baaaaaad idea ), which is a great thing to try and do


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> She's trying to get people to sing in the youtube thread (including me, which is a baaaaaad idea ), which is a great thing to try and do



just think of it this way you do it once, you never have to do it again and then no one will be left wondering 

he made me laugh with his coment cant wait to see the vid either


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 21, 2010)

She's very positive


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

she has fantastic eyes


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 21, 2010)

Great taste in music.


----------



## Mythik (Aug 21, 2010)

Wickedly witty.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

great user name


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> great user name



Has the Spirit of an Angel, which is Wonderful! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 21, 2010)

Is an interesting poster


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 21, 2010)

is putting it lightly


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

is polite and kind and loves puzzle games


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 21, 2010)

Has a great smile


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 21, 2010)

Is a SUPER Active poster in this thread, and thus helps keep it alive. :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Aug 21, 2010)

Has all the raw power of a chipmunk on crack.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

makes me laugh, has well pressented and well thought out arguments, and gives awesome compliments


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 21, 2010)

She's incredibly sweet and she was nice about my singing


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 21, 2010)

He could possibly be one of the nicest posters on this board, AND he is cute.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 21, 2010)

she's smart, funny and got moxie.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 21, 2010)

she's the one who stole the cookies from the cookie jar....


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

Has a great sense of humour and awesome fashion sense plus added bonus she is a fellow aussie


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 21, 2010)

her accent :happy:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 21, 2010)

He's from NYC!!!!


----------



## Fox (Aug 21, 2010)

She looks very hot in her pictures.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 22, 2010)

Seems to be a very open person, which is always a good thing.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 22, 2010)

she looks great in glasses wich not everyone does


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 22, 2010)

She's from a place I wanna visit some day..


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 22, 2010)

Love the new avatar


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 22, 2010)

Takes great pictures.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Posts hot pics!! And seems to be a lovely lady...


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 22, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Posts hot pics!! And seems to be a lovely lady...



I have to say ditto the Above, plus she has patience well she must cause shes a teacher and teachers are awesome


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 22, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Is an interesting poster



THANKS!!! Is named after a Charachter in "Hook!" 



> is putting it lightly



Likes to understate things! 

Light Mayo = C--P!!!!!!! Or, Sugar Honey Iced Tea.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> He could possibly be one of the nicest posters on this board, AND he is cute.



Is cute. And in North Carolina. :happy:


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 22, 2010)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Takes great pictures.



Is Beautiful! I have glasses too they are not as nice as those!!!


----------



## Micara (Aug 22, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I have to say ditto the Above, plus she has patience well she must cause shes a teacher and teachers are awesome



A beautiful and caring friend.



HappyFA75 said:


> Is Beautiful! I have glasses too they are not as nice as those!!!



Follows his own rules...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 22, 2010)

she's purty and sweet and sassy.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 22, 2010)

She has a healthy appreciation of cookies.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 22, 2010)

Clever sense of humor... gets to the "thick" of things :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 22, 2010)

likes the thick of things.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 22, 2010)

Micara said:


> A beautiful and caring friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Follows his own rules...



YES!!! Has an awesome PHOTO!!!



> Your Plump Princess


 Looking MIGHTY Pretty!!



> TonyNYC


 Is a DANCE Aficionado!!!



> Rellis10


 Knows Video Game movies are destined to suck.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 22, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> likes the thick of things.



Likes being Thick.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 22, 2010)

He doesnt appear to care if anybody doesnt like him...great outlook


----------



## lalatx (Aug 22, 2010)

He is a good writer.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 22, 2010)

lalatx said:


> He is a good writer.



She has an interesting taste in music...and interesting is always good


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 22, 2010)

He is very couragous. Seriously


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 22, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> He is very couragous. Seriously



She's been soooo incredibly sweet and kind to me over the last few days...thank you! :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 22, 2010)

He's smart and _SO _articulate! :}


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 22, 2010)

she has many facets and she rocks


----------



## nugget34 (Aug 23, 2010)

she reminded me of my youth, hanging on the bow of the manly ferry during big winter swells in wetsuits with the waves crashing over the bow much to the disdain of the ferry captain


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 23, 2010)

He likes bacon, and CHOCOLATE!


----------



## nugget34 (Aug 23, 2010)

another good looking aussie who lives in sydney, which is gods country compared to the redneck wonderland that is nth qld where ive been for the past 3 years,

things you do for a dollar


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2010)

another person who loves Sydney yay


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 23, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> another person who loves Sydney yay



Knows a city in Australia!!!!

As for rellis10,


> rellis10


 He is a very stand-up guy, unlike some Yahoos I feel are on here.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 23, 2010)

They make me laugh------~ Hysterically.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2010)

when he isnt skipping past me in this thread he says nice things

btw am Aussie know far more cities than just sydney


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 23, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> They make me laugh------~ Hysterically.



Is very Beautiful up in Dairyland, a.k.a. Wisconsin! 



> spiritangel


 (am I doing that right?) Knows more about the land of Foster's beer than I! And i dont even DRINK!!  P.S.: Ill -always- say nice things about you. You may consider yourself as NOT Amongst the YAHOOS! 

Plump Princess and Spiritangel. International "The Beautiful people, the Beautiful People!" *dun-DUN-dun.*


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 23, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> when he isnt skipping past me in this thread he says nice things
> 
> btw am Aussie know far more cities than just sydney



Here. This way Im not skipping over you. i would NEVER!! :happy:

Knows more about the land of Foster's beer than I! And i dont even DRINK!! P.S.: Ill -always- say nice things about you. You may consider yourself as NOT Amongst the YAHOOS!


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is very polite to the ladies...


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 23, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Is very polite to the ladies...



Recognizes Politeness, even if it comes with slight insanity and overdoses of Love!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 23, 2010)

Love your avatar.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2010)

She is stunningly beautiful inside and out


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 23, 2010)

likes croissants on trains :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 23, 2010)

Makes flipping the bird look stylish.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 23, 2010)

Is stylish


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 23, 2010)

is sweet...


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 23, 2010)

appreciates great makeup!!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Love your avatar.



Is from NW Suburbs of Chicago and very pretty!!!! And TY  Yours too!!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 23, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> appreciates great makeup!!



Likes that she also is in/from Ohio!!!!! Ms. Fatty McPhatCakes


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 23, 2010)

He is very enthusiastic.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He is very enthusiastic.



Is an intelligent and humorous lovely lady, one of my DIMS favorites, yes!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 23, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> is sweet...



Has on an awesome dress in Avatar!!! I wonder what dress she wore to see the movie Avatar!! That was NOT the best movie Ever, H-e-hockey sticks NOO!!! A watch once movie. Made me think of my cats. Got to go pet my cats now, nice avatar, Lulu!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 23, 2010)

He likes kitty cats


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2010)

Has me wondering what she was thinking when she took her avatar picture.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 23, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He likes kitty cats



Yes! Has love of furry animals 



> sasquatch


 Reminds me of Nickelodeon with his/her Avatar!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2010)

oooh knows about nickelodian and miffy two things I love


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 23, 2010)

Is that a miffy on the right?

Has a huge amount of love in her heart!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 23, 2010)

She sends me hearts


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 23, 2010)

Is one of the sweetest little doves I know!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2010)

has freckles like me


----------



## lalatx (Aug 23, 2010)

She would eat croissants on a train, plane, boat, but probably not with a goat.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She would eat croissants on a train, plane, boat, but probably not with a goat.



hey I said I would share with a goat lol


she cracks me up


----------



## Dromond (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like she would give outstanding hugs.


----------



## Micara (Aug 24, 2010)

Fellow Illinoisan, but he got out!!! Which makes me admire him even more!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 24, 2010)

She is a sweet and gentle hearted shorty!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Looks like she would give outstanding hugs.



I give good Hug 


She is a wonderful soul and loves video games some guy is gonna be mega lucky


----------



## sirGordy (Aug 24, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I give good Hug


 
Can appreciate any lady that give good hugs


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2010)

anyone who is a comtemplative soul is alright by me


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 24, 2010)

Is getting braver every day... (I saw the nekid pics):bow:





:kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2010)

awww shucks :blush: but if you look carefully your not really seeing anything lol


Gives awesome compliments


----------



## Proner (Aug 24, 2010)

Lives in a great country I would love to visit one day (mostly for surfing and running with kangaroos and meet awesome Australians dims people )


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2010)

I think he is adorable, and such a great guy, his accent rocks and he totally kills the sterotype that french people are arrogant oh and he loves to blow bubbles one of my fav things to do


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 24, 2010)

Micara said:


> Fellow Illinoisan, but he got out!!! Which makes me admire him even more!!



Is from a State next to the one I used to live!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 24, 2010)

He is quite enthused.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> He is quite enthused.



He isnt a Mod that has selective enforcement!  :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 24, 2010)

(Meant for Sasquatch) He's great just to chat to, a valuable quality for anybody 


(Meant for Happy) He's very active in this thread, giving everyone a nice confidence boost


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 24, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He's great just to chat to, a valuable quality for anybody



Again, is not a selective enforcement Mod! Like Wesley Snipes in movies. :happy:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 24, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Again, is not a selective enforcement Mod! Like Wesley Snipes in movies. :happy:



He is especially enthusiastic!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

She's a purty purty girl and a Facebook buddy.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 24, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> He is especially enthusiastic!!



is AWESOME!! Also Casting Pearls


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2010)

he isnt afraid to express his opinions


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2010)

Needs to star in a certain Comic Book video


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks awesome in shades, very smart and witty and sexy


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

not at all boring


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2010)

Classy and Gorgeous


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 24, 2010)

I always seem to get him on this thread  He is awesome!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 24, 2010)

She's a seasoned insurer. Ha!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

He owes me an email.......


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 24, 2010)

Knows what she wants and that's fine by me!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 24, 2010)

I like the name and sig!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Aug 25, 2010)

He is a cool guy.


----------



## Micara (Aug 25, 2010)

He does what I tell him. Most of the time.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweetiepie


----------



## Micara (Aug 25, 2010)

I beat her for once! If I could do a cartwheel, I would!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Aug 25, 2010)

She has a fire in her spirit that I love (amongst other things)


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2010)

he is talented and interesting


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 25, 2010)

I really, really love the dress she is wearing in her latest pic.....and she is a lovely friend too


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2010)

She is someone I hope I get to catch up with more (hint hint turn on your messenger once in a while would you lol)


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 25, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> She is someone I hope I get to catch up with more (hint hint turn on your messenger once in a while would you lol)



Is a Spirit and an Angel in both the Spirit and Angel world!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 25, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> She is someone I hope I get to catch up with more (hint hint turn on your messenger once in a while would you lol)



She is currently granting fairy wishes. Can I have a pony please?

She is awesome and funny.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She is currently granting fairy wishes. Can I have a pony please?
> 
> She is awesome and funny.




ok close your eyes sprinkles magic water " with angel kisses"

blows fairy dust in Lalatx's face "and fairywishes"

"a deep breath in " "make a wish" taps her on the head with her magic wand "granted but erm it doesnt work if you tell people the wish :-/



She is always observant and has an amazing sense of humour I love not knowing what directuon she will go next


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 25, 2010)

She can sprinkle fairy dust over the internet!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 25, 2010)

I would love to get a hug from her IRL!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 25, 2010)

I would love to give her one!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2010)

I would love to get into her underwear and lingerie draw and steal loads lol


----------



## Mathias (Aug 25, 2010)

She's granting wishes! FINALLY! :bounce:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2010)

he gets so lost talking to pretty girls he forgets their names, thats sweet and cute 

and dont tell anyone your wish or it wont come true


----------



## Micara (Aug 26, 2010)

She's a wonderful, supportive person, and I like her taste in dresses!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

she is just an awesome and very cool chick, thinking if she wasnt off the market guys would be all over her cause she is also stunning


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

posting sexy pics!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

yay finally sexy instead of cute ty cp high praise comming from you indeed

is an awesome friend, great listner and gives awesome advice


----------



## Mathias (Aug 26, 2010)

Love her latest picture!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

love his honesty


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

Micara said:


> She's a wonderful, supportive person, and I like her taste in dresses!



Best Avatar face!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> love his honesty



Always is the one that i usually have to say what i like about the previous poster!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> posting sexy pics!!



Is a Foxy lady! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

marches to the beat of his own drum and follows his own rules


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 26, 2010)

Always has nice things to say about everyone


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> marches to the beat of his own drum and follows his own rules



Speaks truth


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> Always has nice things to say about everyone



Is one of the nice people I have nice things to say about! :happy:


----------



## Micara (Aug 26, 2010)

I like his avatar!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

Micara said:


> I like his avatar!



I equally like her avatar!!! And TY! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

Much better avatar.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Much better avatar.



White hair, Green shirt, great smile and great personality!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> White hair, Green shirt, great smile and great personality!!


Happy, my hair is blonde.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Happy, my hair is blonde.



White, blonde.. Lol, I like that CastingPearls can point out that i dont know what "Blonde" is and i used to call my neighbor with White hair that too! 

I like CastingPearls's blonde hair! :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Happy, my hair is blonde.



*waits for storm*


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'v said it before, but a great sense of humour


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I'v said it before, but a great sense of humour



He's the sweetest guy and can always make me smile :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

she has a cute cartoon avatar, and gets how special rellis is I am liking her already


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> He's the sweetest guy and can always make me smile :happy:



Is an Anime charachter! :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 26, 2010)

This guy is cool as hell! I just love how he stands by his opinions and has a bright outlook on life. He is also very strong. This is my fellow HAPPY!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> This guy is cool as hell! I just love how he stands by his opinions and has a bright outlook on life. He is also very strong. This is my fellow HAPPY!



My Happy Twin. HAPPY!! Thank You Happy! :happy:

Lets give em the CARE BEARS LOVE RAY!!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 26, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> My Happy Twin. HAPPY!! Thank You Happy! :happy:
> 
> Lets give em the CARE BEARS LOVE RAY!!!!



He says happy alot


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He says happy alot



Looks like a young Johnny Depp in 21 Jump street.


----------



## Micara (Aug 26, 2010)

He's always very nice to me!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

She's a sweetie and in love.


----------



## Micara (Aug 26, 2010)

She's gorgeous and Fabulous! (With a capital F!)


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 26, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Looks like a young Johnny Depp in 21 Jump street.



Now THAT i'v never had before....And if anybody says I look like Johnny Depp i'm not going to argue with them 


Sorry for derailing, Micara is wonderfully quirky and funny


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Now THAT i'v never had before....And if anybody says I look like Johnny Depp i'm not going to argue with them
> 
> 
> Sorry for derailing, Micara is wonderfully quirky and funny





> rellis10


 Not an Undercover teenage police officer like a young Johnny Depp in 21 Jump Street! FILMED IN CANADA!!!!



> Micara


 Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 26, 2010)

He is kinda quirky lol


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2010)

Gorgeous and appreciates the power of chocolate...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

Can always find something nice to say.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 26, 2010)

She's utterly gorgeous!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 26, 2010)

He's offbeat, and I respect that.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2010)

Gets to the thick of things :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 26, 2010)

I love his witty comebacks and he is a sweetie!


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 26, 2010)

cute cute cute cute 




I killed the thread again... booowahhahahaha


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2010)

*S*tunning in Shades - and far from a thread killer


----------



## Micara (Aug 26, 2010)

She's so pretty and has an amazing profile pic!

Crap! I messed up. Ok, Tony is HOT! And seems like such a sweetie pie!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2010)

Eyeglasses - win-win :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 26, 2010)

he is tony! 'nuff said! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 26, 2010)

She is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 26, 2010)

She's all kinds of sweet!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 26, 2010)

Is the mistress of understatement.

re the "kinda quirky" 

To slow.....that was for my Chicklet.

Matt's handsome


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 26, 2010)

Hahaha, it's like I sit there staring at my screen and I have soooo many things I want to say 

She is adorable!!!!!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 26, 2010)

I just like her. She is cool people.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

i really love her profile pic and as she said about someone else she is cool peoples to

plus she kept the croissant on a train thing going and I love agood running gag


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> i really love her profile pic and as she said about someone else she is cool peoples to
> 
> plus she kept the croissant on a train thing going and I love agood running gag



Looks gorgeous in her profile picture and always has a compliment for someone :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome red hair and very sweet.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 26, 2010)

She posts some very gorgeous and classy pictures.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 27, 2010)

Likes the fact that NASA scientists can't agree whether she is holding a designer cupcake condom or an artsy baby bottle liner in her profile photo.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2010)

very good taste in film


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 27, 2010)

has her first gold can of rep, knew it wouldnt take you long wtg you and congrats


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm in platonic love with her. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 27, 2010)

Made one of the most epic win thread games, and is a gamer!
EvenIfHeDidCallMeAwench.WhichOnlyAddsToHisAwesomeness.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

Is a lovely young wench.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 27, 2010)

Also hates Illinois Nazis.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 27, 2010)

He makes me laugh everyday :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 27, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm in platonic love with her. :wubu:



awwwwwwwwwww that certainly cheers up what has turned into a very very sucky day


LFW is a very very very forgiving and wonderful soul


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 27, 2010)

Is capable of granting wishes......for CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Is Welsh so I'm assuming has a fantastic accent....


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2010)

One of the Aussies I'd love to meet one day when I get there.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 27, 2010)

When I grow up I wanna be sexy just like her, oh and a bombshell that guys flock to like she is:bow:

sits down to learn at the feet of CP won Kanobi


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh puhlease. You are one hot mama!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 27, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh puhlease. You are one hot mama!!!



She's sassy enough to get away with saying "Oh puhlease"

And sassy is a good thing


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 27, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh puhlease. You are one hot mama!!!



yes but you ooooze sensuality, and soo many other amazing qualities I still say i wanna be like you when I grow up 



Rellis is talented, amazing, compassionate and caring and some girl should snap him up cause he is a find


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 27, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> yes but you ooooze sensuality, and soo many other amazing qualities I still say i wanna be like you when I grow up
> 
> 
> 
> Rellis is talented, amazing, compassionate and caring and some girl should snap him up cause he is a find



What i like about Rellis: He is British, or from the U.K. and that is cool!

What i like about spiritangel, again again lol: Is an Angel in Spirit! And very beautiful 

(I keep gettin ya to comment on, spiritangel!) :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 27, 2010)

He's an interesting character


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2010)

I love everything about her.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2010)

Can invade my dreams anytime :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 27, 2010)

is sweet and kind and gives the best compliments on pics and things :wubu:


----------



## lalatx (Aug 27, 2010)

She looks excellent in purple and I love the color purple.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 27, 2010)

She's beautiful, funny AND lives in Texas!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2010)

Smart cookie and fun.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 27, 2010)

She's HOT!!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 27, 2010)

I like the avatar it makes me happy.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Her fun username! Her hilarious avatar pic, and the fact that she lives in Austin, Tx.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 28, 2010)

Her Avatar always makes me smile, and the fact that she used the term "Bandersnatch" ...which always makes me giggle.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 28, 2010)

Proud of her nerdieness!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 28, 2010)

Has a fun personality!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2010)

He's cooling off. With glowsticks????


----------



## Mathias (Aug 28, 2010)

lol Sure why not?

She's feisty


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

hes roasting hot wich means he should be good for sandwiches trow


----------



## Mathias (Aug 28, 2010)

:blush: I'm not that hot.

I like her fun complements!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

Mathias said:


> :blush: I'm not that hot.
> 
> I like her fun complements!



I made him blush mission objective achieved

plus he is glowing in the dark that just rocks


----------



## Dromond (Aug 28, 2010)

Beauty, brains, and a gentle spirit. What a wonderful package.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool nickname and Avatar


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 28, 2010)

He's all kinds of fabulous!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2010)

Not only a survivor--a fighter. I admire that.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 28, 2010)

She is invading my dreams. Hopefully it will be a pleasant experience and not a Freddy Krueger situation. I have no cookie jar so I am at least save on that front.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She is invading my dreams. Hopefully it will be a pleasant experience and not a Freddy Krueger situation. I have no cookie jar so I am at least save on that front.



She can kill Freddy Krueger with the Pic of her imitating "Scream." A Masterpiece! Freddy has NO CHANCE against lalatx!!!! And her SCREAM!!! 

This could soo be a movie. I will make it. We will call it: "Dimensions!" :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Aug 28, 2010)

Is incoherently happy.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 28, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Is incoherently happy.



Not afraid of wearing his heart on his sleeve.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm SO Happy to see him posting more again! Yay Rellis! <3


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 28, 2010)

She's a very creative photographer!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

She is sassy and thats an awesome quality I love cheeky people


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 28, 2010)

She's one of the sweetest and nicest people i'v met on dims


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Not afraid of wearing his heart on his sleeve.



Is Halifaxian


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm SO Happy to see him posting more again! Yay Rellis! <3



Is Wonderful and Beautiful from DAIRYLAND! WISCONSIN!!!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> She is sassy and thats an awesome quality I love cheeky people



Kicks Bass.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 28, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Kicks Bass.



clearly doesnt waste time waiting for other people to post


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2010)

Listed one of my favorite movies 

_"Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead"_


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 28, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Listed one of my favorite movies
> 
> _"Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead"_



Give it a name, 


He's a genuinely cool guy and apparently we have a similar taste in films.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

kind, caring, gives a girl a great ego boost and loves to slow dance :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> kind, caring, gives a girl a great ego boost and loves to slow dance :wubu:



I'm not entirely sure this was for me...i cant remember saying i love to slowdance, but i'm certainly useless at a quick dance 

She has a really sweeeet hobby :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I'm not entirely sure this was for me...i cant remember saying i love to slowdance, but i'm certainly useless at a quick dance
> 
> She has a really sweeeet hobby :blush:



damn your quick it was for tony lol 



Rick is gonna make some young lady a very wonderful boyfriend


and



You also write very insightful poetry


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> clearly doesnt waste time waiting for other people to post



Doesnt know the expression "Eat my shorts, Man!"  lol j/k

is always smiling. Non-stop. In his picture!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 28, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Doesnt know the expression "Eat my shorts, Man!"  lol j/k
> 
> is always smiling. Non-stop. In his picture!!!



Is a maverick...nay....a renegade when it comes to the rules of this game


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Is a maverick...nay....a renegade when it comes to the rules of this game



Likes Cards! "21!"


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

skipped me again 

and seems to not care that he is testing my vow of non violence to the extreme


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> skipped me again
> 
> and seems to not care that he is testing my vow of non violence to the extreme



She has a vow of non-violence, which is awesome in itself. I would have one but it'd only really stop me punching my own leg when i'm angry


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2010)

Reaching around Rellis to give Spirit a hug!

Rellis is a deep thinker, a romantic at heart, and would make a great catch.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

Elaine is looting my cookie jar cool cause it has Anzac Biscuits in it atm and hugs elaine back


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Elaine is looting my cookie jar cool cause it has Anzac Biscuits in it atm and hugs elaine back



Her profile says she's a lover of life...wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

I really must add him to my msn so we can have a real chat one of these days (am so slack with things like that)

He has that whole adorable english thing going on


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 28, 2010)

She has a very positive outlook


----------



## lalatx (Aug 28, 2010)

Her avatar pic looks so innocent... Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> skipped me again
> 
> and seems to not care that he is testing my vow of non violence to the extreme



Knows that the Anvil of Truth and Hammer of non Violence are the ONLY test!!! (My browser is messed up.)


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Her avatar pic looks so innocent... Looks can be deceiving.



Has a picture that speaks to the -soul.-


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2010)

He's going to update his browser. ISN'T HE????


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

she has amazing taste in many things


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

Will definitely grant my request for a lil sumpin' sumpin' *nudge nudge*  




....that means candy, right?


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 28, 2010)

He is adorable!!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He's going to update his browser. ISN'T HE????



isnt on his own COMPUTER!!!!!!!!!!!!! Likes that CP is


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Will definitely grant my request for a lil sumpin' sumpin' *nudge nudge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



has no one noticed I no longer am granting wishes lol and hmmm whats in it for me if I do????


LFW is a truly beautiful soul, talented painter and loves video games she is way cool


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

She's one foxy mama! oooooooh Yeeaaaaah...


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh, now I love you lol!! You just made my day :kiss2:


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He is adorable!!



Is a little fairy. Thats cute


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

LFW is a Sydney girl and we rock (sydney girls that is )


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2010)

My teddy bear sister!!!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> LFW is a Sydney girl and we rock (sydney girls that is )



Has skipped me 

lmmfao.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My teddy bear sister!!!



Posts as fast as I! And Im on a SKATEBOARD!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasquatch!.....makin' foxy mama's days since 198*cough*.....

.....knows the way to San José.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

think he may be flirting with me but am unsure 

he also has a great sense of humour Sasquatch rocks


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> think he may be flirting with me but am unsure
> 
> he also has a great sense of humour Sasquatch rocks



Is from the Land Down Under!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Sasquatch!.....makin' foxy mama's days since 198*cough*.....
> 
> .....knows the way to San José.



Is an Abominable Snowman.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2010)

Spirit is flirting with Sassy!!!! LOVE IT.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

CP is spilling the wine not the wine anything but hte wine


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

Is definitely worth it and a flirty little minx!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

CP, Spirit and Sasquatch all kick Bass!! 

I like this about the previous posters.

*bart laugh*


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

oooh he thinks I am a minx and a hot mama woo hoo and he makes me laugh


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> CP is spilling the wine not the wine anything but hte wine



Doesnt like Wine. I second this.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oooh he thinks I am a minx and a hot mama woo hoo and he makes me laugh



She just posted some lovely pics of herself relaxing.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oooh he thinks I am a minx and a hot mama woo hoo and he makes me laugh



Is a hot mama :wubu: though I am in love w my Skatebord. Mwu-hAAA-Haaa. j.k


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 28, 2010)

Browser my ass! I want what your on lol


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

Is blissfully unaware we'd all want to peruse her ass.

*cough*


----------



## lalatx (Aug 28, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Browser my ass! I want what your on lol



No you really do not. 

She has a excellent sense of humor and is sassy.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She just posted some lovely pics of herself relaxing.



Is from a city i considered moving to. Lol!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

she is simply put awesome


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Browser my ass! I want what your on lol



I agree. There IS some odd Intoxicant in the air this evening.. MARTIN LUTHER KING SPOLKE THIS DAY 47 YEARS AGO!!! *Passes LFW some Happiness* 

Knows the power of RED BULL!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> she is simply put awesome



Is from "Whole 'nother country," As Forrest Forrest Gump would say.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 28, 2010)

Bart Simpson avatar.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

Thinks original is so passé!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Thinks original is so passé!



Has an Avatar akin to Snorlax!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 28, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Bart Simpson avatar.



Has Red Hair. I like it.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

reminds me of a certain eppisode of the simpsons


----------



## lalatx (Aug 28, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Has Red Hair. I like it.



Its actually dirty blonde but there are some red bits.

They always have something to say.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 28, 2010)

She's a simpsons fan.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

oooh yet another simpsons fan to add to the list yay


----------



## lalatx (Aug 28, 2010)

Whats not to like... She is most excellent.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 29, 2010)

Is gorgeous and has the worst intentions. That's hot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

I just like him. What's not to like?


----------



## Mathias (Aug 29, 2010)

She has good taste in music.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

He's observant!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 29, 2010)

She is haphazardly spilling wine all over the place. Must stainguard the carpets and upholstery.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 29, 2010)

Even though she has the worst intentions, she's still cool.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 29, 2010)

hugs Hi bman been a while hugs and wb

he is one cool guy filled with wonderful compliments


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 29, 2010)

she makes cute bears


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 29, 2010)

she is adorable and fiesty a great combo


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> she is adorable and fiesty a great combo



She's an amazing human being, full stop.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 29, 2010)

He has good taste in people


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 29, 2010)

I have to second the above and say she has great taste in peoples too nods


----------



## Noir (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't personally know her yet too well but from what everyone says she must be creative which is always awesome and she seems like a very cool person to get to know


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

I like his avatar and his username.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 29, 2010)

She is one of my favourites at Dims :happy:


----------



## Noir (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm guessing she is a fan of fairies. Anyone who likes fairies is awesome. Hence she is awesome.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 29, 2010)

I do not know much about the guy. He likes drawing and lives in Cali.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I do not know much about the guy. He likes drawing and lives in Cali.



Has worst Texas intentions and a new photo, a 5-star Poster!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 29, 2010)

Bart Simpson makes me laugh.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

Speaks her mind.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Speaks her mind.



Is not on my Ignore list, reserves for posters like the one back. She is on Ignore. 

I got my haters. My, my, my.

(I cant see what some post. i can only imagine. lmmfao)


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Speaks her mind.



Is righteously awesome, as well as farkin COOL!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

Is going to quickly realize he is very lonely if he puts everyone that doesn't agree with him on ignore.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 29, 2010)

Invades people's dreams. Has she mastered the art of Inception?


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Invades people's dreams. Has she mastered the art of Inception?



His profile says he likes to make others laugh...A noble and selfless act


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice guy...


----------



## Mathias (Aug 29, 2010)

His profile says he's into video games. Me too!

EDIT: that was for Rellis. Lulu is easygoing!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Is going to quickly realize he is very lonely if he puts everyone that doesn't agree with him on ignore.



Mathias is on Ignore.... Isnt lonely because only the cool posters remain. its the only way to sort out DRECK!!!!! Lovin the hair, CP.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> His profile says he likes to make others laugh...A noble and selfless act



Ignored the rquoted reference to Inception, since Mathias is on Ignore. A noble act


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Nice guy...



Very Pretty!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2010)

Fan of Wesley Snipes. 

I think it will be great if he ever gets around to doing the live action film of the Marvel Comic Book Hero - The Black Panther


----------



## lalatx (Aug 29, 2010)

The little doughboy pic makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 29, 2010)

She has the best worst intentions. I like that!


----------



## Proner (Aug 29, 2010)

He has the best smile in the world and he's such a cool guy.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2010)

Posted some great pics - sports fan - one of the many cool guys here in DIMS


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

He gives me e-croissants with the works. How could you not like that?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2010)

*Gorgeous - refined - classy and yes we don't skimp on the croissants here in DIMS*


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He gives me e-croissants with the works. How could you not like that?



Has White hair.



> Tonynyc


 Makes Tendercrisp sandwiches, and puts HUGE Pictures of them up on the page and Thread!! YOU GO TONYNYC!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 29, 2010)

Is alive and happy. Plus he has a Bart Simpson avatar


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 29, 2010)

is pretty...


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> is pretty...



Even in her avatar she's giving the finger to the world :happy:


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> is pretty...



Is pretty and has on polka dots, along with the PREVIOUS Previous poster, Ms. Naija loca, my happy Twin. :happy:

Thank you, both. :happy:


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

See, rellis, that is what i was talking about lol


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> See, rellis, that is what i was talking about lol



He likes to do things the hard way, clearly 

Edit the previous post, man! It's easier than posting twice!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

patience of a saint.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2010)

I love her Blonde Hair.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

Bless your chubby heart.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 29, 2010)

I like her sig, even though I can't completely translate it. To the stars (something) pigs?


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Bless your chubby heart.



She's a lady with a great sense of humour and a heart of gold 


EDIT: Dromond got there before me.....he's a great guy with a fantastic avatar!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

To the Stars on the Wings of a Pig

John Steinbeck was told by a professor that pigs would fly before he would ever be an author. He has that phrase printed in all of his published work.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

John is a Belushi fan like me

Rellis has a sexy voice.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Bless your chubby heart.



Has Whitish Bonde hair!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Has Whitish Bonde hair!!!



*chlorophorms HappyFA75*

You'll thank me later.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 29, 2010)

Is so funny!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *chlorophorms HappyFA75*
> 
> You'll thank me later.



Has been shown Photosynthesis by Snorlax Sasquatch!!!

Sasquatch you DO know who Snorlaz is, right?



> luscious lulu


 Puts Photosynthesis to SHAME with BEAUTY! 

Rellis! I edited the Quote! Yaaaay!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Has Whitish Bonde hair!!!



He's obviously going down fighting in his battle over CP's hair colour...it's a losing fight but a valiant one at that


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Has been shown Photosynthesis by Snorlax Sasquatch!!!
> 
> Sasquatch you DO know who Snorlaz is, right?



Chlorophorm, Happy. Not Chloroplasts.

I know Snorlax  This is Totoro.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He's obviously going down fighting in his battle over CP's hair colour...it's a losing fight but a valiant one at that



Going Down Fighting!!!" I LOVE YO, MAN!!! And its WHITE HAIR and THAT IS THAT. Particularly if my Ignore suspicions are true!! Believe what you will! "You may paint this car Any color yo ulike. AS LONG AS ITS WHITE!" 

Sasquatch: "Pikachu! I CHOOSE YOU!!!
Pikachu! Electricity!"

Oh wow, i forgot the attacks...
(Next up: Bulbasaur!) 

What i like about Rellis: is very smart 
What i like about Sasquatch: Is Pokemon "Red" lol


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Going Down Fighting!!!" I LOVE YO, MAN!!! And its WHITE HAIR and THAT IS THAT. Particularly if my Ignore suspicions are true!! Believe what you will! "You may paint this car Any color yo ulike. AS LONG AS ITS WHITE!"
> 
> Sasquatch: "Pikachu! I CHOOSE YOU!!!
> Pikachu! Electricity!"
> ...



He's adamant of his knowledge of colours....and quite random


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He's adamant of his knowledge of colours....and quite random



Is certifiably Accurate, according to EU measurements and standards! 

TY rellis


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 29, 2010)

is insane ...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

is the queen of understatement.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> is the queen of understatement.



Is always smiling, and has a similar hometown as I!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 29, 2010)

They may or may not be color blind and driving a jag.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

lalatx said:


> They may or may not be color blind and driving a jag.



Is funny


----------



## Dromond (Aug 29, 2010)

...

I got nuthin.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...
> 
> I got nuthin.



He tells it like it is.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

lalatx said:


> He tells it like it is.



Has a lot of wit, and may or may not have hair color that is actually pictured in her Avatar! (Hair Dye.)

Dromond: Looks like the Blues Brothers.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 29, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Has a lot of wit, and may or may not have hair color that is actually pictured in her Avatar! (Hair Dye.)
> 
> Dromond: Looks like the Blues Brothers.



Its called photo editing. I do not live in sepia tone nor do I dye my hair, thank you very much.

He likes the Simpson and Blade.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Its called photo editing. I do not live in sepia tone nor do I dye my hair, thank you very much.
> 
> He likes the Simpson and Blade.



Has excellent taste, and a knowledge of Photo edit programs of which i know not of what it is that you speak! 

Thank you, lalatx!


----------



## superj707 (Aug 29, 2010)

he's got the bartman as an avatar. Eat my shorts! love it. Simpsons rock.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

superj707 said:


> he's got the bartman as an avatar. Eat my shorts! love it. Simpsons rock.



Speaks truth, young grasshopper.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 29, 2010)

&#1055;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1073;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1090;&#1103;&#1078;&#1077;&#1083;&#1099;&#1093; &#1087;&#1088;&#1103;&#1084;&#1086; &#1074;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1093; &#1075;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1091; ..... &#1103; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083; &#1073;&#1099; &#1089;&#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1086;&#1073;&#1103;&#1079;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; Lol! 
It does not translate to well, but I know what I mean and I mean what I say hahahaha.


----------



## superj707 (Aug 29, 2010)

love his "why so socialist" sig. So funny,.. so true. wait..it's actually kinda sad that it's so true 


EDIT: I was to slow. FIX: Littlefairywren I love your outstanding posting record more than 9000 is a ton!! WOOT


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

superj707 said:


> love his "why so socialist" sig. So funny,.. so true. wait..it's actually kinda sad that it's so true
> 
> 
> EDIT: I was to slow. FIX: Littlefairywren I love your outstanding posting record more than 9000 is a ton!! WOOT



LFW: Is HILARIOUS! Love LFW< she is great with that Russian? Czech? Text.. LOL!!

I like Superj707 because he is now officially THE coolest poster here! I LOVE YOU, MAN!  (P.S.: Dont be ashamed, or sad, about the facts I present. Live Free, or Die hard. Young Grasshopper, that speaketh TRUTH! COMRADE!)


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 29, 2010)

Trust me, you don't love me! I insist!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome lady from the land down under!


----------



## superj707 (Aug 29, 2010)

has a great attitude.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 29, 2010)

He loves curvy girls...which helps greatly lol


----------



## Mathias (Aug 29, 2010)

She loves chocolate!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 29, 2010)

just made me drool with an image of chocolate cake


----------



## Mathias (Aug 29, 2010)

She's a great friend!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 29, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She loves chocolate!



Oh yes, yes, YES!!!

He knows me so well


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2010)

Is thinking about posting a picture of herself eating chocolate cake.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 29, 2010)

hmmm cant you just send the chocolate cake to me instead?? mmmmm chocolate cake ..................................nom nom


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 30, 2010)

Chocloate fan :wubu: ... what's your fav chocolate bar?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 30, 2010)

photogenic nice guns


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 30, 2010)

omg just one I am a crazy for chocolate person I love love love love rich dark chocolate, but also milk sorry just isnt one I love above the rest although the thing I miss is hershys cookies and cream and their kisses ooh and bacci kissses to with the little love notes


awwww took the time to ask about my fav chocolate showing what a sweetie he is


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Aug 30, 2010)

She has a sweet smile and seems like a very nice person.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 30, 2010)

She has beautiful hair


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 30, 2010)

She's kooky for CHOCOLATE.....one of the best kinds of kooky


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 30, 2010)

Is always friendly and has nice things to say


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 30, 2010)

He has the patience of a saint, but he said something in a post earlier that made me want to jump through the screen and give him a hug :happy:

Ooops, a wee bit slow...that was for rellis10

qwertyman has a lovely nature.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 30, 2010)

She loves chocolate as much as I do. She also gives the best hugs!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 30, 2010)

oooh another chocolate lover makes her extra sweet


----------



## Proner (Aug 30, 2010)

Love chocolate, a person who love chocolate couldn't be anything except a wonderful one period.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He has the patience of a saint, but he said something in a post earlier that made me want to jump through the screen and give him a hug :happy:
> 
> Ooops, a wee bit slow...that was for rellis10
> 
> qwertyman has a lovely nature.



LittleFairyWren = Loveable! :happy:

Luscious Lulu = Sassy and Admirable! :happy:

SpiritAngel = Is from Australia!

proner = Cool Screenname!

Was behind... Now caught Up!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He has the patience of a saint, but he said something in a post earlier that made me want to jump through the screen and give him a hug :happy:
> 
> Ooops, a wee bit slow...that was for rellis10
> 
> qwertyman has a lovely nature.



LittleFairyWren = Loveable! :happy:

Luscious Lulu = Sassy and Admirable! :happy:

SpiritAngel = Is from Australia!

proner = Cool Screenname!

Was behind... Now caught Up!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He has the patience of a saint, but he said something in a post earlier that made me want to jump through the screen and give him a hug :happy:
> 
> Ooops, a wee bit slow...that was for rellis10
> 
> qwertyman has a lovely nature.



LittleFairyWren = Loveable! :happy:

Luscious Lulu = Sassy and Admirable! :happy:

SpiritAngel = Is from Australia!

proner = Cool Screenname!

Was behind... Now caught Up!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 30, 2010)

seems determined to compliment everyone, hmmm mayby he needs a HappyFa compliments you all thread of his own...........................


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> seems determined to compliment everyone, hmmm mayby he needs a HappyFa compliments you all thread of his own...........................



Speaks truth, however, seeks to flatter humble Happy! :happy:

As ostentacious as I may be............ Thank you, spiritangel  Thats the HAPPY!! It IS me!


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Aug 30, 2010)

is apparently happy...and happiness is contageous


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 30, 2010)

that she is confident


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 30, 2010)

He is not insane


----------



## Mathias (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the name! Fierce, yet snuggly!

Whoops too slow! Lulu is awesome!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

Has big teeth, all the better to Smile with.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 30, 2010)

Seems like a really positive person =D Hard to find these days.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 30, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Seems like a really positive person =D Hard to find these days.



She's just soooo huggable :blush:


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 30, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> She's just soooo huggable :blush:



Knows the best time to give hugs =D And a spectacular writer.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 30, 2010)

Is a photographer.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Aug 30, 2010)

Haw a great quote in her signature!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 30, 2010)

Aria Bombshell said:


> Haw a great quote in her signature!



She's a newcomer here, so i must thank her for joining and contributing already


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 30, 2010)

He's too cool for school.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> He's too cool for school.



Too old for it aswell 

He's great fun to chat to on a boring evening


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 30, 2010)

is becomming a good friend and great to chat to


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> is becomming a good friend and great to chat to



Is from SHOALHAVEN!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 30, 2010)

He's pretty hyper....which isnt ALWAYS a bad thing


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 30, 2010)

He is such a sweetie and nice to people who dont always deserve it (just sayin)


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He's pretty hyper....which isnt ALWAYS a bad thing



He offered the very sound and much appreciated advice, regarding the "What do you like about the previous poster" and "Movie, actor" thread. He is a stand up guy, a true gentleman. He can be funny with the best, but when things get out of hand, he assertively and confidently gives a stern, short statement about the situation, which i can only respect since im more akin to fly off the handle, which i must correct. he is a true guardian of Dimensions, the Rook in the chess game, standing by the King and always ready to take out an advancing piece in a side-to-side or front-to-back motion, since he is a rook and not a Bishop, and is best Castled earlier in the game.

I love you, Man! :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 30, 2010)

Likes her tamales hot, obviously


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> He is such a sweetie and nice to people who dont always deserve it (just sayin)



Thinks I dont deserve it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 30, 2010)

Has an awesome Avatar :}


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Has an awesome Avatar :}



Is a young and beautiful young great Poster who I am about to add unto my Buddy list throguh virtue of righteous awesomeness and right-on posts, so i do not feel so alone in this big old world with me and just my skateboard and slingshot.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Has an awesome Avatar :}



Her avatar pic is super cute. She is pretty funny to.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 30, 2010)

From the Lonestar state. (I'm a texophile)


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

From the hometown my parents STILL live in. Even right now! (I have a phobia of here.)


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Her avatar pic is super cute. She is pretty funny to.



Skipped me!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 30, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Skipped me!



Maybe she's got you on ignore?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 30, 2010)

He is witty and charming.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Maybe she's got you on ignore?



But shes on my Buddy list!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

> CastigPearls



Directly skipped me as well. How unnerving.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Aug 30, 2010)

Seems like a total sweetheart.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 30, 2010)

Aria Bombshell said:


> Seems like a total sweetheart.



Has a -wonderful- Belly, IS a total sweetheart, is very pretty, and knows I am a Total sweetheart! A true Queen of DIMS, Crown IN TACT and SHINY! 

:bow:


----------



## Micara (Aug 30, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Has a -wonderful- Belly, IS a total sweetheart, is very pretty, and knows I am a Total sweetheart! A true Queen of DIMS, Crown IN TACT and SHINY!
> 
> :bow:



He's intriguing- a true enigma. Makes me want to know more!

Also, I must know if I am on the naughty or nice list? Hmm?


----------



## Mathias (Aug 30, 2010)

I like her latest signature! She's always so energetic!


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Aug 31, 2010)

He has a sweet smile.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 31, 2010)

I love that she is a new person to play with...welcome, Aria :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

She's such a sweetheart! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 31, 2010)

He's such a sweetheart :kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

She is awesome, and always the first to post in the games threads to help keep us all amused


----------



## isamarie69 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shes always postin nekkid pictures!!! I don't have the courage to post.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Aug 31, 2010)

SpiritAngel - love that signature quote hon...I'm gonna have to remember it.



IsaMarie69 - well I'm assuming that's you in your avatar, so I must say you're super beautiful.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

Aria Bombshell said:


> SpiritAngel - love that signature quote hon...I'm gonna have to remember it.
> 
> 
> 
> IsaMarie69 - well I'm assuming that's you in your avatar, so I must say you're super beautiful.



awww ty is mine as in I wrote it glad you like it


Well your a Bombshell and you do have amazing hair


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> awww ty is mine as in I wrote it glad you like it
> 
> 
> Well your a Bombshell and you do have amazing hair



Is from Australia, great Avatar pic, very consistent, and funny. Also alogns with like-minded people, maybe???

*SHOALHAVEN!!!]* :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> awww ty is mine as in I wrote it glad you like it
> 
> 
> Well your a Bombshell and you do have amazing hair



She's a supportive friend and I'm really glad to know her. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

aww THANKS Matt, he is the kind of guy I could imagine hanging out playing video games and having fun with cause hes cool


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> aww THANKS Matt, he is the kind of guy I could imagine hanging out playing video games and having fun with cause hes cool



Steadily avoids answering my questions in the sqeuence of this thread.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> aww THANKS Matt, he is the kind of guy I could imagine hanging out playing video games and having fun with cause hes cool



She's quirky, in a fun way!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

he would be a great guy to hang out with as well, and I am sure hed appreciate my cooking


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

Knows how to cook--something I'd started to despair women had forgotten!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Knows how to cook--something I'd started to despair women had forgotten!



hey there are pics of my cooking on here, I am an awesome and quite a creative cook I dont often use recipes unless i am making something specific that needs it and and all round cook to cause I can bake as well as make main meals and the like



He appreciates a woman who can cook


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hey there are pics of my cooking on here, I am an awesome and quite a creative cook I dont often use recipes unless i am making something specific that needs it and and all round cook to cause I can bake as well as make main meals and the like
> 
> 
> 
> He appreciates a woman who can cook



Has skipped over, me, YET AGAIN!!!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Knows how to cook--something I'd started to despair women had forgotten!



Has the same color cartoon avatar as one of my shirts.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hey there are pics of my cooking on here, I am an awesome and quite a creative cook I dont often use recipes unless i am making something specific that needs it and and all round cook to cause I can bake as well as make main meals and the like
> 
> 
> 
> He appreciates a woman who can cook



I like that she described herself as creative. It's certainly true!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 31, 2010)

Is making me laugh. He's also cool


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Is making me laugh. He's also cool



Is very very pretty, and not Mathias.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 31, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Is very very pretty, and not Mathias.



He's...ugh...Happy.... 

No really though, he's witty. really.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

Mishty said:


> He's...ugh...Happy....
> 
> No really though, he's witty. really.



A Squidbillies fan like myself!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

well he has a great smile, and he is a hard worker you have to admire that in anyone


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 31, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> well he has a great smile, and he is a hard worker you have to admire that in anyone



Has a great signature and I believe has the same name as myself (just noticed from looking around) =]


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

Another person worthy of love awesome

cant wait to get to know you better :-D


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mishty said:


> He's...ugh...Happy....
> 
> No really though, he's witty. really.



Is sarcastic, including reference to a "Magic Jesus." Its not magic, he is God, its divinity. Jesus is very real and you should accept him for your personal Salvation, Mishty.



> spiritangel


 Is good at wishing Happy Birthday to people, and doing so from another Country!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 31, 2010)

He's persistent....like a dog gnawing on a bone


----------



## Proner (Aug 31, 2010)

He's a great guy and write amazing poems.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

I like his accent!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

Has Big, White teeth and all-seeing Eyes.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 31, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I like his accent!



Is protective of his family


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Is protective of his family



Skipped me.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Is protective of his family



I like the picture in her profile!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 31, 2010)

His name and his avatar make me think of the Matrix. not sure why. makes me smile.... i thought so lol


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mishty said:


> His name and his avatar make me think of the Matrix. not sure why. makes me smile.... i thought so lol



Knows that "Matrix" and "Mathias" both start with M!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 31, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Knows that "Matrix" and "Mathias" both start with M!



Is an ass hat, in the *best* possible way.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Is an ass hat, in the *best* possible way.



Is surly and just called me a cursy name, in the best possible way.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 31, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Is surly and just called me a cursy name, in the best possible way.



Lets his haters be his motivators!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Lets his haters be his motivators!



Her profile picture is a pig smoking a cigar....how is that not weirdly awesome?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 31, 2010)

Is photogenic.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

She made me laugh earlier today!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hails from approximately the same regions as people I used to know!



> Mathias


 Is going to turn out all right.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 31, 2010)

She is truly witty and beautiful and keeps this thread going strong!


Oops this thing moves too fast
HappyFA- So peppy and cool! He's awesome


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Is photogenic.



She somehow found my cookie jar! Clever clever...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 31, 2010)

He lives in the Keystone State, as do I.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 31, 2010)

Her name makes me think of Minnie Pearl and that hat. lol 
everytime, I've seen her around the boards a lot lately, and I think I love her and her smart mouth


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 31, 2010)

It's mutual and she loves pigs too.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 31, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It's mutual and she loves pigs too.



She's gorgeous inside and out


----------



## Mishty (Aug 31, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> She's gorgeous inside and out




He's just to damn adorable. lol


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mishty said:


> He's just to damn adorable. lol



She's just made me blush :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 31, 2010)

blushing, he's even more adorable.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 31, 2010)

Relis-A picture whore just like me, I'm not complaining--I enjoy his pictures!!! What a sweetheart.

Casting-Beautiful pictures!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> She is truly witty and beautiful and keeps this thread going strong!
> 
> 
> Oops this thing moves too fast
> HappyFA- So peppy and cool! He's awesome



It DOES move too fast!! Is the coolest poster, and down to earth, and real. 



> rellis10


 Is a true gentlemen, and positive if not neutral towards Mr. happy! :happy:

I thank you, sir. And for the record.. i STILL Love you, Man! Happyface83 too! *Group Hug*


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Relis-A picture whore just like me, I'm not complaining--I enjoy his pictures!!! What a sweetheart.
> 
> Casting-Beautiful pictures!



Is Betty Boop. 

Boop-boop-de-doop! :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Relis-A picture whore just like me, I'm not complaining--I enjoy his pictures!!! What a sweetheart.
> 
> Casting-Beautiful pictures!



Like the Avatar.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

Is a very young, enthusiastic, funny, and energetic grasshopper that may not be legally able to buy Alcohol, which nobody needs anyway.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be 22 in October. Try something else Bart.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'll be 22 in October. Try something else Bart.



Razor sharp whit and an ability to foil the plans of fake simpsons characters


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Razor sharp whit and an ability to foil the plans of fake simpsons characters



Has so much trust in people, he believes them when they lie about being old enough to buy Beer. :duh:  .. And is still a stand-up guy. Without booze 

(Slingshot ready) This IS Bart Simpson, after all! Dont have a cow, man. Mwuuu-HAAA-Haaa.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Razor sharp whit and an ability to foil the plans of fake simpsons characters



Is my web-homeboy!


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the avatar pic


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Is my web-homeboy!



His avatar looks familiar and I love the sig!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

Aria Bombshell said:


> I like the avatar pic



Whoops skipped over you. My bad! :blush:

She's pretty!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Whoops skipped over you. My bad! :blush:
> 
> She's pretty!



An ever-present smile on the boards


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> An ever-present smile on the boards



Doesnt skip over people like alcoholstealing Teenagers. SHOW ME AN ID!!! I work at Kwik-E-Mart. Seen may a Fake ID in my day.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

Aria Bombshell said:


> I like the avatar pic



Is very Pretty and Intelligent. Please note that I skipped, as Happyness has been known to make people Skip!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> An ever-present smile on the boards



Would totally help me with my taxes.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Would totally help me with my taxes.



Skipped over me! WHY, Sasquatch! WHY! 

Dont you know that I am Bigfoot, your Swamp cousin? And you live in the Mountains?


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 31, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Skipped over me! WHY, Sasquatch! WHY!
> 
> Dont you know that I am Bigfoot, your Swamp cousin? And you live in the Mountains?



I thought you were bart from springfield


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I thought you were bart from springfield



Mwu-HAAA-Haaaaa! I just had a Slurpee from Kwik-E-Mart. 

.. Pays attention to things i simply breeze by!  A true stand-up Halifaxian.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 31, 2010)

Confuses and amuses me at the same time!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 31, 2010)

Sweetiepie


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 31, 2010)

She is the real deal, no pretense. And I adore her for it! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

she is a great friend who cares about people deeply


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 31, 2010)

Crafty and talented


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

complimentry and sweet and his siggy pic always cracks me up


----------



## lalatx (Aug 31, 2010)

She is a fellow Libra.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 31, 2010)

Most of my loved ones are libras and they are terrific peeps so she gets cool points for being a libra.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

Two words. 

Spectacular. Tuckus.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

hes sassy by name and nature


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 1, 2010)

Has one of the prettiest smiles I've ever seen.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 1, 2010)

Is gorgeous and seems like a genuinely nice person.


----------



## lalatx (Sep 1, 2010)

Funny guy.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Sep 1, 2010)

Has beautiful hair. Like her profile pic.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2010)

am sure all the guys are drooling over that amazing cleavage and she has a great smile as well and seems like a lovely lady


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 1, 2010)

SSBBW Katerina! Absolutely lovely Avatar, very nice!!!

Spiritangel = Always posting.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 1, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> am sure all the guys are drooling over that amazing cleavage and she has a great smile as well and seems like a lovely lady



Is kind...


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 1, 2010)

Just gorgeous and I love her avatar with the flowers in here hair and the 'bird'!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2010)

has betty boop as her avatar far too cute plus she posts stunning pics of herself and knows who the ronnettes are


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 1, 2010)

She's always positive


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 1, 2010)

He's a good friend


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 1, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> He's a good friend



She's a cool sassy chick


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 1, 2010)

He is just a really nice guy, one of the good dudes :happy:


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 1, 2010)

Shes alot feistier then she led on in the games threads lol.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2010)

Like the quote... but what does that make Yesterday ... Chopped Liver


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 1, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Like the quote... but what does that make Yesterday ... Chopped Liver



Is from NYC.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 1, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Like the quote... but what does that make Yesterday ... Chopped Liver



Always the gentlemen!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2010)

The Shades


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 1, 2010)

Is at one of the best ages one can be. Very young however still an adult, and full of life!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Is at one of the best ages one can be. Very young however still an adult, and full of life!!
> 
> *This was probably meant for Mathias *



One of the good guys


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> One of the good guys



*ANOTHER* one of the good guys. One of the best, yo!


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 1, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Like the quote... but what does that make Yesterday ... Chopped Liver



Me? LOL No Yesterday was actually titled scrambled eggs


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2010)

Posted smoking hot pics of herself in the lingerie thread


----------



## Mathias (Sep 1, 2010)

She's just an all around wonderful person inside and out!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 1, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE his avatar...ahhhhahahahahahaha:bow:



it is making me laugh soooo hard!! hahahahahahahaha


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 1, 2010)

I just want to give her the biggest hug ever!!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 1, 2010)

She has the prettiest eyes!! :happy:


*oh and I wanna hug her too <<<HUG>>>


----------



## Mathias (Sep 1, 2010)

Glad I could make her laugh!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice avatar ... is this a prelude of epic battles to come :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 1, 2010)

Probably epic bannings considering my track record.  He's from the city that never sleeps


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2010)

he is one hot boy and I love his new avatar pic


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 1, 2010)

A dear, dear friend....


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2010)

ditto the above a very very dear friend who is such a bombshell I wanna be like her when I grow up


----------



## Mathias (Sep 1, 2010)

Another great friend of mine!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 1, 2010)

LOVE the new avatar!!!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 1, 2010)

She's a music lover like myself!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 2, 2010)

He has awesome taste in friends


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> He has awesome taste in friends



Has a great Smile!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2010)

Love the username.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 3, 2010)

she is gorgeous and sassy and all kinds of class!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 3, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> she is gorgeous and sassy and all kinds of class!



Quotes Seal in her little text quote! "Fly Like An Eagle!"


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 3, 2010)

PeanutsInColor said:


> Quotes Seal in her little text quote! "Fly Like An Eagle!"




actually I was quoting the original by Steve Miller Band 

but I like Seal too!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2010)

Has great taste in friends (me  ) and loves glitter nails!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2010)

Love the sig ...careful about spilling those precious drops of wine...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 3, 2010)

is handsome


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweetheart .. love that avatar and makes giving the finger ... very sexy


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 3, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Sweetheart .. love that avatar and makes giving the finger ... very sexy



Great knowledge about wrestling and a respect for the legends of yesteryear.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Great knowledge about wrestling and a respect for the legends of yesteryear.



Cool guy - appreciates wrestling and my "knowledge" barely scratches the surface to what other Dimmers know...


----------



## Dromond (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks a bit like Avery Brooks, which is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2010)

Cool guy and a good debater


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 3, 2010)

He's so damn studly!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 3, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's so damn studly!



She's so damn cuddly :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 3, 2010)

He's such a hot little exhibitionist  
_[/Picture-Post-Thread-Lurker]_


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 3, 2010)

She takes amazing photos, and always manages to look great


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful inside and out.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 3, 2010)

a wonderful friend through good times and bad, always makes me smile through the tears


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2010)

She'll trade in tears for joy sooner rather than later.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 3, 2010)

she is that rare gem a true friend


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> she is that rare gem a true friend



Her profile says she's deeply spiritual and very creative- a combination that makes for an infinitely understanding, loving, and interesting person =]


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 3, 2010)

She has a really cool username and quotes Dr. Seuss. Such the crotunculous shnunk.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 3, 2010)

Has killer taste in time periods.

The 30's rocked.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 3, 2010)

Aw, thank you. Yes, the '30s did most decidedly rock. Pardon me while I rock out with my frock out to the cabaret jazz. "...Life is a cabernet, old chum, life is a cabernet...."

Um, anyhoo, he looks sharp in his Raybans, porkpie hat and skinny tie, and is a nice guy. Yes, I said it.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Aw, thank you. Yes, the '30s did most decidedly rock. Pardon me while I rock out with my frock out to the cabaret jazz. "...Life is a cabernet, old chum, life is a cabernet...."
> 
> Um, anyhoo, he looks sharp in his Raybans, porkpie hat and skinny tie, and is a nice guy. Yes, I said it.



Appreciates vintage stuff .. 30's also rocked as the era that started Comic Books


----------



## Dromond (Sep 3, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Aw, thank you. Yes, the '30s did most decidedly rock. Pardon me while I rock out with my frock out to the cabaret jazz. "...Life is a cabernet, old chum, life is a cabernet...."
> 
> Um, anyhoo, he looks sharp in his Raybans, porkpie hat and skinny tie, and is a nice guy. Yes, I said it.



Thank you, but it's a fedora. 

He likes comic books. A man of class and taste.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 3, 2010)

Pretty cool dude.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2010)

Still laughing at the signature and Avatar


----------



## Mathias (Sep 3, 2010)

Appreciates my sense of humor!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2010)

Matt's a fun guy and cute!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 4, 2010)

Elaine's sassy and always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 4, 2010)

His avatar has given me wicked ideas lol, and he is a great guy!! :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 4, 2010)

She's wonderful and I love reading her posts!


----------



## Micara (Sep 4, 2010)

He's just an awesome guy, and I'm lovin' the avatar!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 4, 2010)

Micara said:


> He's just an awesome guy, and I'm lovin' the avatar!!!



Force to reckon with and looks awesome in eyeglasses :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 4, 2010)

Tony's got huge guns!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 4, 2010)

Ever since he put up the avatar the brat is not around....coincidence???? hmmmm


----------



## Mathias (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey, I had nothing to do with it! :blush:

She's funny!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 4, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Hey, I had nothing to do with it! :blush:
> 
> She's funny!



Great snappy comebacks



CastingPearls said:


> Ever since he put up the avatar the brat is not around....coincidence???? hmmmm



Yes- but we've had other cartoon characters avatars fight on the bosrds


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

he is cool and insightful


----------



## Mathias (Sep 4, 2010)

She's a creative kind, thoughtful, caring, amazing person!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

awwww:blush: and a you made me tear up

your such a sweetie and a kind caring friend


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 4, 2010)

what's NOT to like?


----------



## Mishty (Sep 4, 2010)

When I saw her the first time, my lil fat lovin' heart did a weird pitter-pat. I kinda have a girl-crush. She's divine......:blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

she is very cool and posted a great pic today wich with so many pics I missed complimenting appolgies for that


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 4, 2010)

She's incredibly brave to sing her wee heart out on Youtube. Well done you!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> She's incredibly brave to sing her wee heart out on Youtube. Well done you!!



omfg you actually braved my singing wow you are brave indeed just another thing I like about you


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 4, 2010)

She's very spiritual


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> She's very spiritual



She is the more beautiful version of an HBO cartoon animated "special" named Little LuLu that came out in 1997! lol


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 4, 2010)

is new to the boards and has started to post.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

she is awesome words cannot express my gratitude at her words of wisdom ty


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> she is awesome words cannot express my gratitude at her words of wisdom ty



Is articulate, pretty, and expresses gratitude to those that accurately summed up that I have become brave enough to post! TY!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 4, 2010)

I adore Peanut's sig line....:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

a good and supportive friend


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 4, 2010)

I like her new (well new to me, anyway) avatar pic !!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I like her new (well new to me, anyway) avatar pic !!



He is from Wisconsin, just west of Michigan!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I like her new (well new to me, anyway) avatar pic !!



its only about a week old is a fairly recent pic



Love that they are jumping right in and getting into one of my fav threads on dimms and I love the user name very cool


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> its only about a week old is a fairly recent pic
> 
> 
> 
> Love that they are jumping right in and getting into one of my fav threads on dimms and I love the user name very cool



Loves the jumping of in! Akin to a pool. *Cannonball!!!* And TY spiritangel


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

oooh and a great sense of humour too thinks I am very pleased to meet you


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oooh and a great sense of humour too thinks I am very pleased to meet you



Me too! ~~ Has the spirit of the angels!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

reminds me of another poster HappyFa


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 4, 2010)

You took the words right out of my mouth! I like the way she thinks 
But they are both on at the same time.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth! I like the way she thinks
> But they are both on at the same time.



funny that, well you know nice to have someone else think the same way I do

as its rare lol also makes me laugh always a bonus


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 4, 2010)

Has incredible stamina to be up so late....


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

advantage of making bears and the like I get to keep my own hours

Hope she will consider my whole dimms meet up Idea would love to meet her in person


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 4, 2010)

Keeps this thread going strong!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 4, 2010)

is very photogenic.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

is an incredible friend and confidant


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> is an incredible friend and confidant



Thinks like two other people!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth! I like the way she thinks
> But they are both on at the same time.



Takes words out of people's mouths!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 4, 2010)

Reminds me of a happy FA person.


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Reminds me of a happy FA person.



Is a hater of Nazis!


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 4, 2010)

This username just makes me smile


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 4, 2010)

So much more than just a pretty face.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 4, 2010)

She's a great and positive influence on these boards


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> She's a great and positive influence on these boards



Simply oozes self-confidence.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 4, 2010)

Has me on a mission to discover the truth lol


----------



## watts63 (Sep 4, 2010)

She's really cute :blush:.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww, he's a sweetheart and fun to play with! Thank you :blush:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 4, 2010)

She's a true friend!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She's a true friend!



Likes The Simpsons!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 4, 2010)

Has come back to troll under a different name. And here I thought my fun was over. :wubu:


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Has come back to troll under a different name. And here I thought my fun was over. :wubu:



Is delusional, or having flashbacks of someone? Oh well. Has cartoon avatar.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2010)

really does remind me of someone else


and Paquito is far to cute for his own good


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2010)

I am back to thinking like you again lol! Too deja vu.....yes?
She is a lovely woman, with a wonderful view of the world :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2010)

oh my shaddows of the past rise to greet us once more as the sun sets or some such poetry

She is fun and lovely and has a great sense of humour


----------



## Mathias (Sep 5, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2010)

He has always been one of my favourite male Dimmers!! :wubu:


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 5, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He has always been one of my favourite male Dimmers!! :wubu:



Has the most wonderful outlook!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 5, 2010)

His screen name makes me hungry. He is also witty.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2010)

Interesting..............


----------



## Mathias (Sep 5, 2010)

Cool.........


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 5, 2010)

He's so super nice! ( until you spout of nonsense, then he puts you in check. Most of the time, in a hilarious way. )

:} Also, His humor is "Ftw."


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2010)

friendly and fun


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 5, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> friendly and fun



Lovely!


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 5, 2010)

seems like a kind and genuine person


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 5, 2010)

She's so super pretty! :}


----------



## Dromond (Sep 5, 2010)

Her title line describes her to a "T".


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Obviously a Blues Brothers fan!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2010)

looking forward to mayby meeting a wonderful fellow Aussie


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 5, 2010)

She's wonderfully friendly and warm


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Fantastic accent!!And cute to boot!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2010)

he was complimentary about my singing totally floored over that one


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 5, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> he was complimentary about my singing totally floored over that one



Talks to people on IM!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 5, 2010)

Likes to post a lot in this thread


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 5, 2010)

I adore her "f--- you" avatar pic. But then again, I just adore her in general.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 5, 2010)

Respects family values :happy:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 5, 2010)

He's Extremely Kind!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 5, 2010)

She is so adorable


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 5, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> She is so adorable



He's a really cool guy, and liked very much by alot of people


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 5, 2010)

he likes writing.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2010)

has a wicked sense of humour


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 5, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> has a wicked sense of humour



She's a Christovian...so she clearly has a great taste in guys


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2010)

hhehe it wouldnt let me put what I really wanted in that space lol

Made me laugh with his comment and still floored he thinks I can sing



Aust99 (because we seem to have posted a while back at the same time and that means I skipped you ) Is a very sweet and caring lady


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 5, 2010)

Makes awesome bears


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 5, 2010)

has a great avatar pic!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2010)

Is incredibly brave, and a wonderful woman


----------



## Dromond (Sep 5, 2010)

has the patience of a saint.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2010)

I respect him.


----------



## watts63 (Sep 5, 2010)

I like her poetry.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2010)

He has a sweet smile


----------



## watts63 (Sep 5, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He has a sweet smile



:blush: Thank you.

I think she looks gorgeous.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 5, 2010)

He looks like he has a really nice smile. I love a great smile.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2010)

Watts--I like his poetry too.

Aria--I like seeing her around the boards,


----------



## Mathias (Sep 5, 2010)

I always get a laugh out of reading her posts.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2010)

He has EXCELLENT taste in video games!


----------



## watts63 (Sep 5, 2010)

How she keeps up with me on a few threads .


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

Always nice to see a new face around here!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2010)

hes one of the good guys and I cant wait to see the pics of his nudie run hehe


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

Shhhhhhhhhh! :blush:

She's one of the lovely ladies here!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2010)

awww am sure the girls are forming a dissordely queue to see those pics Matt lol


He is such a sweetie


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 6, 2010)

She's so pretty and sweet! She she should head the official welcome-committee, I swear! I don't think I've ever seen her say a single non-nice thing to someone.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2010)

I like how real she is, no pretense or bullshit. AND That hair. that red. lush. lovely hair. :wubu: Yeah I may a wee girl crush on her...sue me.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> She's so pretty and sweet! She she should head the official welcome-committee, I swear! I don't think I've ever seen her say a single non-nice thing to someone.



hmm I am sure I have I think people just dont notice when I do lol 

I would rather be happy and positive than miserable and mean plus my mummy taught me if I diddnt have anything nice to say to keep my mouth shut lol


has great taste in girl crushes cause YPP is one of mine to she is just awsesome


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hmm I am sure I have I think people just dont notice when I do lol
> 
> I would rather be happy and positive than miserable and mean plus my mummy taught me if I diddnt have anything nice to say to keep my mouth shut lol
> 
> ...



Hair, and only limited kiss-butting.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hmm I am sure I have I think people just dont notice when I do lol
> 
> I would rather be happy and positive than miserable and mean plus my mummy taught me if I diddnt have anything nice to say to keep my mouth shut lol
> 
> ...



Agrees with YPP! One of the nicest people here!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

I like being friends with Matt. He's a steady, reliable, warm, intelligent and funny presence in my life.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

I also enjoy being friends with Eliane! I like her upbeat attitude!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 6, 2010)

He makes me giggle...


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> He makes me giggle...



Can keep it goin, keep it goin, keep it goin FULL STEAM! To sweet to be sour, to nice to be MEAN!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 6, 2010)

PeanutsInColor said:


> Can keep it goin, keep it goin, keep it goin FULL STEAM! To sweet to be sour, to nice to be MEAN!



He definitly reminds me of another member of these boards...and talks the same kind of jibberish


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> He makes me giggle...



Always nice!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He definitly reminds me of another member of these boards...and talks the same kind of jibberish



Isnt Mathias, who skips meÉ

Rebooting......


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He definitly reminds me of another member of these boards...and talks the same kind of jibberish



Quite the vigilant one.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 6, 2010)

He's a smartie!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> He's a smartie!



Thinks the young man with the large head is smart! Makes sense


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 6, 2010)

He's a newbie who enjoys this site


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 6, 2010)

makes me smile


----------



## watts63 (Sep 6, 2010)

Her bad ass avatar.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 6, 2010)

watts63 said:


> Your bad ass avatar.



He's a big wrestling fan, cant go wrong there


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 6, 2010)

He is a man who is just wonderful. The Dims answer to Jimmy Stewart, really


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

He's cute, he's smart, he's sweet. He'll make someone a nice catch!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 6, 2010)

i love her! she is awesome! :wubu:


----------



## mango (Sep 6, 2010)

PeanutsInColor said:


> Isnt Mathias, who skips meÉ
> 
> Rebooting......



*It's funny.. because Mathias only skipped you once under your 'Peanuts' account but you got skipped several times (by him and others) under your previous 'HappyFA75' account.

You only need to browse back to about page 160-161 of this thread to see exactly where you stop posting in this thread as HappyFA75 and literally 'resume where you left off' posting under your new account.
And HappyFA also had "PC problems".

Did this have anything to do with PM priveleges being revoked from your HappyFA account?

 



Oh.. and to keep this thread moving along*



fat9276 said:


> i love her! she is awesome! :wubu:



*CA Cutie in FL.... *


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

Lays the smackdown! I love it!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 6, 2010)

He speaks his mind


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

Has gorgeous eyes! :smitten:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 6, 2010)

He's a real cutie. :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 6, 2010)

Is purdy & nice


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 6, 2010)

A sweetie :wubu: and sending ((((( Luscious Lulu)))) sending you big hugs and positive thoughts for tommorrow


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> A sweetie :wubu: and sending ((((( Luscious Lulu)))) sending you big hugs and positive thoughts for tommorrow



Ditto what tonynyc said Lulu


Tonynyc is such a sweetheart and caring guy





PS THe rep gods hate me atm cause I cant rep Mango for his well said smack down


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

She's awesome, and a fellow Christovian!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Lays the smackdown! I love it!



Mango is wrong, and a curse word to boot.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 6, 2010)

PeanutsInColor said:


> Mango is wrong, and a curse word to boot.



Have a problem with people fucking cursing eh?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Ditto what tonynyc said Lulu
> 
> 
> Tonynyc is such a sweetheart and caring guy
> ...



Total sweetheart. I don't think I've ever seen her be mean to anyone!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Have a problem with people fucking cursing eh?




Makes me laugh!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Have a problem with people fucking cursing eh?



Yes. It also bothers me that Mathias, Paquito, and Mango are self-righteous you-know-whats,spewing nonsense. 

I know not of who you speak.

Fun night, eh................

Hmm. What i like about previous Mathias: i DONT KNOW.


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

Spiritangel Is Also Incorrect About Her Smackdown And I Too Would Like To Deliver A Smackdown.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

I had hoped that with every new incarnation, he might have learned something about Karma.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 6, 2010)

PeanutsInColor said:


> Yes. It also bothers me that Mathias, Paquito, and Mango are self-righteous you-know-whats,spewing nonsense.
> 
> I know not of who you speak.
> 
> ...



Hmm, you chose to dislike us pretty immediately, given that you haven't been here a while. Must have been some preexisting hatred, no?

Also, what I like about Mathias: very observant in troll situations. 

And I love Casting Pearls. Period.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 6, 2010)

Paq, tells it like it is


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Hmm, you chose to dislike us pretty immediately, given that you haven't been here a while. Must have been some preexisting hatred, no?
> 
> Also, what I like about Mathias: very observant in troll situations.



Mango and paquito and gang, enjoying your free pass? Go ahead have your fun, you have nothing else to do? I am shocked DIMS treats its people this way. Shocked.

Sorry, you do not get to giggle your (deleted) head off about me. I do not like being compared to dreck like whatever you think, it says on your profile you are confrontational so confront whomever you please except me i am done with you and you are misinformed.

What i like about CastingPearls: Has the religious belief of Reincarnation? 

Giving this a break, have no use for insighteous blank.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

PeanutsInColor said:


> Yes. It also bothers me that Mathias, Paquito, and Mango are self-righteous you-know-whats,spewing nonsense.
> 
> I know not of who you speak.
> 
> ...



See, this is how I know you're HappyFA. He'd constantly say who he had on ignore. Stupid move. Reported!

*back on topic:*

@Tony- He posts funny pictures sometimes!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Paq, tells it like it is



Is wrong. .


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

Its not my issue what Mathias thinks, or types in Bold.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 6, 2010)

PeanutsInColor said:


> Is wrong. .



You mean right. So deliciously right it just has to be fattening.

Lulu: very luscious indeed, and attitude to boot.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

PeanutsInColor said:


> Its not my issue what Mathias thinks, or types in Bold.



He keeps giving me more posts to report. I like that.


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

Mathias said:


> He keeps giving me more posts to report. I like that.



You and luscious lulu, dont contact me. Ever.

Time to make the list.

View, obey. This is NOT the way to make someone feel welcome.

Dont PM me, either. Laugh amongst yourselves.

Im amazed.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 6, 2010)

PeanutsInColor said:


> You and luscious lulu, dont contact me. Ever.
> 
> Time to make the list.



List of people to Ignore? I would have guessed that you would have already taken the precautions when you got this multiple account created and already but us all on Ignore.

Silly troll.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 6, 2010)

PeanutsInColor said:


> You and luscious lulu, dont contact me. Ever.
> 
> Time to make the list.



Really? Whose the one who sent me a pm & when I requested you not contact me sends another pm? 

Grow up & leave me alone


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> List of people to Ignore? I would have guessed that you would have already taken the precautions when you got this multiple account created and already but us all on Ignore.
> 
> Silly troll.



I like that paq calls out the trolls.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 6, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> I like that paq calls out the trolls.



I like your no-nonsense approach.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

Same with his!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 6, 2010)

is cool...


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

Is awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2010)

he is a great guy


and Lulu and paquito ty for making lolfr, hugs you guys rock

but back to matt still waiting for nudie run pics  mr or a youtube video for the dimms project lol either one will do


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

((edited))


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> he is a great guy
> 
> 
> and Lulu and paquito ty for making lolfr, hugs you guys rock
> ...



Loves to laugh!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2010)

has an awesome sense of humour


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 6, 2010)

And......






Instruction: www.fire.london.ca/fireextinguish.htm


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> has an awesome sense of humour



Very welcoming to the new posters here!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Has a Hobby, of sorts.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Very welcoming to the new posters here!



has a bright future ahead, and is just well an all round cool guy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2010)

She's always pleasant and says interesting things.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 6, 2010)

Truly one of the sweetest :wubu: and funniest ladies :happy: in Dims-I always look forward to reading her witty responses


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Truly one of the sweetest :wubu: and funniest ladies :happy: in Dims-I always look forward to reading her witty responses



Tony's one of the most esteemed, if not
the highest esteemed OP in all of
DimmerLand, a true Gentleman.:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

One of the nicest guys here.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 6, 2010)

Intelligent, funny, and an experienced trollspotter.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

OMG Awesome avatar.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

Keeping up with the trend of anti-Bart avatars! Nice one! 

Whoops! Too slow! 

Elaine's witty.


----------



## Micara (Sep 6, 2010)

He's brilliant and I <3 him!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ahh, Good. And now that the kiddies have gone off to bed...

I like the previous poster's slightly unconventional spelling of his name. Very old-world, and I like


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Micara said:


> He's brilliant and I <3 him!



Is a Friend!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Micara said:


> He's brilliant and I <3 him!



I love the wicked viper queen tagline! It suits you.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is still up!!! He is up late for a College lad! He must have a Date or something And here he is, wooing his favorits poster, HappyFA. Wow, I feel so special! :happy:


----------



## Micara (Sep 7, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I love the wicked viper queen tagline! It suits you.



Uh oh, is that a good or bad thing? 

Eric called me that after I called him a fucktard. Sweetly, I might add! 

Matt is the coolest of the cool!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Micara said:


> He's brilliant and I <3 him!



I like that I can say something else nice about her! She's very energetic.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Micara said:


> Uh oh, is that a good or bad thing?
> 
> Eric called me that after I called him a fucktard. Sweetly, I might add!
> 
> Matt is the coolest of the cool!



I digress... He feels intimidated, in the cool department, by Bart! He is like Millhouse there. 

I like Micara because she has an outlook I can totally dig. And has friends. 



> Mathias


 is up into Tuesday! Joy!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 7, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> I digress... He feels intimidated, in the cool department, by Bart! He is like Millhouse there.
> 
> I like Micara because she has an outlook I can totally dig. And has friends.
> 
> is up into Tuesday! Joy!



Stood up for himself! Also, dismissed the other gaggle of stone-throwers! Yaaaay! Go Happy Go!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Micara always seems to give off positive vibes! :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Micara always seems to give off positive vibes! :happy:



*Cool guy one of the great dimmers* 



PeanutsInColor said:


> Stood up for himself! Also, dismissed the other gaggle of stone-throwers! Yaaaay! Go Happy Go!



By the way ... don't be an


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Always clever with the pictures!


----------



## Micara (Sep 7, 2010)

Tony is the sweetest guy ever!

Oops! Matt beat me. He is quick on the draw! The force is strong with that one.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *Cool guy one of the great dimmers*



+1 on Micara!



> tonynyc


 Is about 5 miles and an hour away from me if he is in NYC. NIGHTLIFE!!!



> Micara


 Gets my vote as one of _the_ coolest DIMS posters. Emphasis on _the!_


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Micara said:


> Tony is the sweetest guy ever!
> 
> Oops! Matt beat me. He is quick on the draw! The force is strong with that one.



I like her sig. I think I might have to borrow it!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Diligently attempts to get rises out of me, and has been defeated.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 7, 2010)

Has zero clue he's being toyed with.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it's funny how he'll post twice in a row every now and then and still gets skipped over. 

Oops! Sorry Dro!

His avatar is funnier than mine!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2010)

Homer Ups Bart ... Bart Ups Homer ... Homer Ups Bart

also this concept of fueding avatars is an interesting one... we have Donkey "MountainDew" and Shrek "BigMac" in Hyde Park... I'm sensing tag team action coming up


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Homer Ups Bart ... Bart Ups Homer ... Homer Ups Bart
> 
> also this concept of fueding avatars is an interesting one... we have Donkey "MountainDew" and Shrek "BigMac" in Hyde Park... I'm sensing tag team action coming up



Is keenly aware of the Avatar wars! Dromond has "Kill Bart 2" up, and honestly, I think it is funny. Cinnamitch even had a choking strangling of Bart once. Mathias must leave hs up, because he cheases me day and night 



> tonynyc


 Is probably good with a blade, especially when applied to Deli meats! Righteous! 

I care not what Avatars say. People hate me. Let them hate. They are my Motivators! Allow me to be very clear. Some do not like me.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 7, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Homer Ups Bart ... Bart Ups Homer ... Homer Ups Bart
> 
> also this concept of fueding avatars is an interesting one... we have Donkey "MountainDew" and Shrek "BigMac" in Hyde Park... I'm sensing tag team action coming up



Doesn't rely on ghost accounts to be his only support system.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Homer Ups Bart ... Bart Ups Homer ... Homer Ups Bart
> 
> also this concept of fueding avatars is an interesting one... we have Donkey "MountainDew" and Shrek "BigMac" in Hyde Park... I'm sensing tag team action coming up



Coming up? It's been going on for a little while!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Has a "Posse."


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Doesn't rely on ghost accounts to be his only support system.



Will call people out when necessary!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 7, 2010)

Has me on Ignore, even if he likes to peek in on my posts.


whoops, Mathias got in first. Has a built in bullshit detector.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 7, 2010)

What -Don't- I like about him? He's Hot, Hilarious, and I -Still- can't rep him.  

[damn you, for being so awesome]


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> What -Don't- I like about him? He's Hot, Hilarious, and I -Still- can't rep him.
> 
> [damn you, for being so awesome]



Laughs at goofy posters that are in a Posse, and is most beautiful as well. 

Do not cry over split Rep, nor Posse posters.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> What -Don't- I like about him? He's Hot, Hilarious, and I -Still- can't rep him.
> 
> [damn you, for being so awesome]


What's not to like? Cute, hyper, and completely nuts. A winning combination. At a distance.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

She's hysterical, cute, and takes cool pictures!- For YPP

I always got a laugh out of Dro's sig!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dromond said:


> What's not to like? Cute, hyper, and completely nuts. A winning combination. At a distance.



Has an Avatar that says Kill Bart!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2010)

Has a Bart avatar!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Loves cartoons! And we're buddies!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 7, 2010)

His avatar now, makes me giggle hysterically like a giddy schoolgirl when I see it! 

(What's with all the simpsons Avatars, Btw? o.0)


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> His avatar now, makes me giggle hysterically like a giddy schoolgirl when I see it!
> 
> (What's with all the simpsons Avatars, Btw? o.0)



YPP, It is over me. They hate me. I intimidate them. They cannot stand me. They symbolize the attack of Bart. Look at my expression in mine. Says it all.

I like YPP because she is supremely cool!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

I freakin love her sense of humor and style!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 7, 2010)

Is apparently intimidated by gross stupidity.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

I get a tingle when he uses big words.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Cuts through all the bullshit with ease!

Ahh! What is it with me missing people I don't have on ignore?

Elaine's amazing!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

.. Is still awake?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Doesn't know how to use ignore. Not surprising and yet he harped on it so much in the past.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 7, 2010)

He has an unbelievable amount of rep -and- posts!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

She goes to reinassaince fairs something I have always wanted to do makes her extra cool in my book


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He has an unbelievable amount of rep -and- posts!



Is completely repp-able!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> She goes to reinassaince fairs something I have always wanted to do makes her extra cool in my book



She always seems to be positive!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

well i do try, after all what we think we create ect hmm you really should read my blog Matt lol, is all about changing the negatives to postitives currently till I write a new one that is


He is cool, funny and knows how to do as hes told quite a catch for some lucky young woman


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 7, 2010)

She loves _The Nightmare Before Christmas_, just like me


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

Good taste in film


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 7, 2010)

She's not only drop dead gorgeous, but also very charming


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

he seems to have amazing taste in everything from movies, and music to women


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

A good friend of mine!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

He put his ego back in his pants ooops I mean box (sorry freudian slip there)

he also has a great sense of humour


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 7, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> He put his ego back in his pants ooops I mean box (sorry freudian slip there)
> 
> he also has a great sense of humour



She's really sweet and great to chat to


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

He is an incredibly talented poet, and has great taste in furniture


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 7, 2010)

She makes the sweetest looking bears :}


----------



## Dromond (Sep 7, 2010)

She's completely adorable.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 7, 2010)

Like his nick sounds like Drummond from Different Strokes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 7, 2010)

They just pointed out something I totally never saw! ...and it made my day.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't make me take back that adorable compliment.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 7, 2010)

He called me a wench! A WENCH! .... :blush: 

*Ahehehehehehehehehe and now I'll always hear 'drummond' when I pronounce his name in my head.*


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

She is someone I would love to hang out with in real life, she just so gosh darn cool


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

Her beautiful bears are entirely handmade. She puts a lot of love in them.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 7, 2010)

She added me as a friend on facebook


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

a brave, quirky, fun strong woman who I admire


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Posts 24-7! From Whole Nother Country!!!


----------



## mango (Sep 7, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> a brave, quirky, fun strong woman who I admire



*A babe with the cute fairy bears!

*


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

Hes a great Aussie guy bummed he isnt here anymore would love to meet him 

one day mayby


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 7, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Hes a great Aussie guy bummed he isnt here anymore would love to meet him
> 
> one day mayby



Makes adorable teddy bears :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 7, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Makes adorable teddy bears :happy:



She's a really good friend and always makes me feel good about myself when i talk to her


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

A very deep young man


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> A very deep young man



Yup, I'm deep in mind AND body 


She's a lovely lady inside and out


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

he is adorable you just have to see his youtube videos to see that plus he is from a country I have always wanted to visit


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 7, 2010)

She is a sweetheart and i just love those little bears!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Judging by her posts, she's a fantastic Mom!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

she posts the most fun looking pics of her and her children they always look like they are having the best time


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

is fun.......


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

oops sorry matt we musta posted at the same time

His fb status updates often make me laugh

and he is always open to learning new things


----------



## balletguy (Sep 7, 2010)

well she is cute


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

I LOVE that he is back!!! Missed you, Tom!!!


----------



## balletguy (Sep 7, 2010)

I like that she missed me


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

does and excited but sleepy happy dance hes back hes back 

welcome back we have missed you yay hes back


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2010)

A Crafty Gorgeous Lady


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 7, 2010)

he's Incredibly Sweet.....like Candy, only better!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2010)

She has a clever screen name.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2010)

Magically Delicious :wubu: and Witty :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 7, 2010)

likewise so witty, love his goofy gifs, and looks great


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 7, 2010)

She's so Photogenic! I don't think she _can_ take a horrible photo.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2010)

Cuddly Royalty and a fan of the classics


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Cuddly Royalty and a fan of the classics



Neutral like an Ion, when put in a Physicist's persoective. (Not negatively charged, like a Neutron, or positively charged, like a Proton!) Very nice.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 7, 2010)

He is using scientific vocabulary, lol. As a future science teacher, that makes me proud.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Using scientific vocabulary, lol. As a future science teacher, that makes me proud.



Is as real as can be!

Upper-left-hand corner, take note.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 7, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> He is using scientific vocabulary, lol. As a future science teacher, that makes me proud.


 She is going to teach, a noble profession.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 7, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> He is using scientific vocabulary, lol. As a future science teacher, that makes me proud.



He used it wrong, though. An ion has a charge and a neutron is neutral.

luscious_lulu lives up to her screen name.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 7, 2010)

Oops, looked at it again and that is right; an ion is either negatively or positively charged, a neutron is neutral; Dromond makes me even more proud because he really knows his science, lol. He gets an A!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 7, 2010)

She has a lot of spirit and is rather feisty! :bow:


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 7, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Oops, looked at it again and that is right; an ion is either negatively or positively charged, a neutron is neutral; Dromond makes me even more proud because he really knows his science, lol. He gets an A!



Just put up a gorgeous new picture :happy:

Too late!

Edit: Has an epic avatar.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 7, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Just put up a gorgeous new picture :happy:
> 
> Too late!
> 
> Edit: Has an epic avatar.



Thanks! 

She loves anime-'nuff said!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 7, 2010)

He's tall...


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 7, 2010)

She is a sweetheart....her inner beauty is even greater than her incredible outer beauty.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2010)

She's a cutie!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

hes a great mate


----------



## Dromond (Sep 8, 2010)

She's one of my Dims crushes.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

Dromond said:


> She's one of my Dims crushes.



:blush::blush::blush: awww shucks your on my Dimms crush list to:wubu: always think your wife is very lucky to have you


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2010)

She's on my crush list as well! :wubu:


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 8, 2010)

he's a cutie


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sexy red hair


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 8, 2010)

She's -gorgeous- and her avatar always makes me giggle and want to draw on my toes..


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2010)

She's totally hyper, and in a good way.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2010)

He's just a lovely guy, with a good heart :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 8, 2010)

She's mah friend.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2010)

He's mah friend.


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2010)

She's a witty, cool Gal.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2010)

He gives good e-hugs.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

shes a bombshell and a great friend :bow:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothing...


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Nothing...



««Something!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Nothing...



He's cool...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

he has a quick whit and a ready smile


----------



## Dromond (Sep 8, 2010)

Spiritangel is an all around sweetheart of a person.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

I love that I have him and lots of people fooled, my evil plan of world domination through Christovianism begins (insert evil manical laugh here)


----------



## Dromond (Sep 8, 2010)

I look at pictures of you and see a big cuddly lovable hug machine. You just can't pull off evil convincingly.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I look at pictures of you and see a big cuddly lovable hug machine. You just can't pull off evil convincingly.



yes see well trained to believe hehe you have just never seen my evil side yet............................


that and he thinks I am a hug machine (well I do give good hug)


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 8, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> yes see well trained to believe hehe you have just never seen my evil side yet............................
> 
> 
> that and he thinks I am a hug machine (well I do give good hug)



She's a gentle soul...I can't believe she has an evil side


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

thats cause you dont bring it out in me lol

he really is talented, and I want to steal his beanbag that he just got


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2010)

HappyFA- he is really deep down a good guy, very funny, one of the coolest human beings, and has been through a lot to make him stronger; we've talked many times, but he feels like he is being attacked here ever since he has stated his differing political beliefs, although I do not always agree with his opinion on those matters. That is why he is put on the defensive. I love so many of you on Dims. 

Spirit-I love you, your smile is beautiful, and your spirit is truly amazing.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 8, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> HappyFA- he is really deep down a good guy and has been through a lot to make him stronger; we've talked many times, but he feels like he is being attacked here ever since he has stated his different political beliefs. That is why he is put on the defensive. I love so many of you on Dims.
> 
> Spirit-I love you, your smile is beautiful, and your spirit is truly amazing.



She's clearly very defending of people she likes, I respect that very much.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

He's part of my posse! :kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

she has a posse, wow makes me wonder if she is in a boy band?


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He gives good e-hugs.



That was sweet, CP. Your post kinda' snuggled up
to me like a nice e-hug, so, here ya' go, Ma'me,
Mmmuaaaaaah!:happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> she has a posse, wow makes me wonder if she is in a boy band?



She's sweet


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

imfree said:


> That was sweet, CP. Your post kinda' snuggled up
> to me like a nice e-hug, so, here ya' go, Ma'me,
> Mmmuaaaaaah!:happy:



He seems like a nice guy


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 8, 2010)

I LOVE Her Avatar, it's like Beauty-Queen Meets Attitude. 

She's also really sweet and gives good advice! :}


----------



## Dromond (Sep 8, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I LOVE Her Avatar, it's like Beauty-Queen Meets Attitude.
> 
> She's also really sweet and gives good advice! :}



She's like the kid sister I never had.


(that's why I pick on you so much.  )


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothing...


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

Nada ......


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Nada ......



Ok, I was hoping to avoid this....but this applies to everyone. Can we please only post something that's positive. If you have nothing to say....SAY NOTHING.

This thread has taken on a very unsavory tone, and for something that's supposed to make people happy about themselves and each others it's downright offputting.

Please, if you have nothing nice to say, dont say anything.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2010)

happyFA- very witty and funny, not bad looking. Love the Pming. 

rellis- thank you, my friend.


----------



## Micara (Sep 8, 2010)

She's a very sweet person and gorgeous too!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Ok, I was hoping to avoid this....but this applies to everyone. Can we please only post something that's positive. If you have nothing to say....SAY NOTHING.
> 
> This thread has taken on a very unsavory tone, and for something that's supposed to make people happy about themselves and each others it's downright offputting.
> 
> Please, if you have nothing nice to say, dont say anything.



Is always a gentleman.





happyface83 said:


> happyFA- very witty and funny, not bad looking. Love the Pming.
> 
> rellis- thank you, my friend.



Is absolutely beautiful.



Micara said:


> She's a very sweet person and gorgeous too!



Always has a great attitude.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2010)

She's also very nice, beautiful, and smart

Paquito-he makes me laugh and is so cute

Happy-also makes me smile


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2010)

Tells it like it is.


----------



## Micara (Sep 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Always has a great attitude.



Is the hottest damn lion that I've ever seen!



happyface83 said:


> She's also very nice, beautiful, and smart



I love her sigs, both of them. Bill Murray is sexy!


----------



## Micara (Sep 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Tells it like it is.



And CP is just beautiful in every sense of the word!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Ok, I was hoping to avoid this....but this applies to everyone. Can we please only post something that's positive. If you have nothing to say....SAY NOTHING.
> 
> This thread has taken on a very unsavory tone, and for something that's supposed to make people happy about themselves and each others it's downright offputting.
> 
> Please, if you have nothing nice to say, dont say anything.



Well said... I promise I'll behave.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

Micara said:


> And CP is just beautiful in every sense of the word!



Is apparently in a Posse.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

Micara said:


> And CP is just beautiful in every sense of the word!



She likes repo the genetic opera


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Is apparently in a Posse.



Is quick...


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 8, 2010)

Micara said:


> And CP is just beautiful in every sense of the word!



Is as Wonderful as the song by Gary Go - "Wonderful!"

"Say i Aaaaaaaa-aaaaaaaam!
Say I Aaaaaaa-aaaa-aaaaaaam!
Say I Aaaaaaaa-aaaaaaaam _Wonderful!_"


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2010)

He's into cars!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2010)

She's going to share those pics with me.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2010)

Just so cool to talk to


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> She's going to share those pics with me.



Elaine's very photogenic!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

Has a lot of patience

Damn Matt was too fast! He's a great guy


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Has a lot of patience
> 
> Damn Matt was too fast! He's a great guy



Lulu's feisty!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

Matt likes feisty people! 

Happy is kind


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 8, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Matt likes feisty people!
> 
> Happy is kind



Intelligent and has a killer finger


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm digging the avatar...


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2010)

I enjoy her posts and she's super nice!


----------



## Risible (Sep 8, 2010)

I removed many posts and edited a few others, as well as responded to your complaints. Thank you for keeping this thread upbeat and positive as it was meant to be. 

/mod


----------



## arkanoid (Sep 8, 2010)

Risible said:


> I removed many posts and edited a few others, as well as responded to your complaints. Thank you for keeping this thread upbeat and positive as it was meant to be.
> 
> /mod



has a funny name and picture


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2010)

arkanoid said:


> has a funny name and picture



A new poster! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 8, 2010)

Mathias said:


> A new poster! Welcome to the boards!



Has a great avatar/user title combo.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

Has great hair


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 8, 2010)

I love her name...lulu... it makes me think of those delicious "lu" brand cookies, plus it's cute


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 8, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I love her name...lulu... it makes me think of those delicious "lu" brand cookies, plus it's cute



I love the picture in your signature! I agree completely :happy:


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I love her name...lulu... it makes me think of those delicious "lu" brand cookies, plus it's cute



... name reminds me of that last century singer...

Lulu And Ronan Keating-If Tomorrow Never Comes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywEcf9D2sU4


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 8, 2010)

great guy- good singing voice and one of the many unofficial greeters in Dims (always takes the time to wlecome newbies)


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> great guy- good singing voice and one of the many unofficial greeters in Dims (always takes the time to wlecome newbies)



He's certainly in my top Five Dimms OPs!:bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 8, 2010)

A fellow Christian FA. Such a rare thing!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

He's not afraid to voice his opinion.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 8, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> He's not afraid to voice his opinion.



Apparently i'm in her posse....so apart from being a very confident lady she's also skilled in mind control since i was never asked about such a thing


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2010)

Is always nice to everyone.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Is always nice to everyone.



He's got a gorgeous beaming smile


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

He brings civility to this thread.
never under estimate the power of my mind! Mwah ha ha ha!


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> A fellow Christian FA. Such a rare thing!



Thanks, you're a cool dude, brother!:bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 8, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> He brings civility to this thread.
> never under estimate the power of my mind! Mwah ha ha ha!



*A*dds spice to the thread....



imfree said:


> Thanks, you're a cool dude, brother!:bow:



*B*rings that science cool to the thread


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *A*dds spice to the thread....
> 
> 
> 
> *B*rings that science cool to the thread



You're another dear brother, God bless you,
Tony, kind sir.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 8, 2010)

Edgar is electric with positivity,and his posts make me smile  <--- like that.


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Edgar is electric with positivity,and his posts make me smile  <--- like that.



Adamantoise's kindness and encouragement 
help this Free Bird fly high!:bow:


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 8, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Edgar is electric with positivity,and his posts make me smile  <--- like that.



Named after a totally badass turtle...what's not awesome about that?

Too late again xD

Edit- I love your signature. Dream on is a great song too =D


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2010)

She is stunning, with gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 8, 2010)

She is incredibly sweet.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

I love his location, and he is very quick witted in the games


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2010)

He is fun to play with!!
Ooops, that was for Tom.


She is a lovely friend


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

aww Im not fun to play with ?? lol 

She is adorable and am learning has a great sense of humour


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> *aww Im not fun to play with ?? lol*
> 
> She is adorable and am learning has a great sense of humour



Hahaha, of course you are....but you know me, I love playing with my boys 
 
She always has great words of wisdom!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

she makes me lolfr


----------



## Dromond (Sep 8, 2010)

I still like her avatar. A picture really is worth a thousand words...


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 8, 2010)

Remains "Headache Free" :happy: in the roughest,toughest threads that Dims has to offer :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

is always ready with a smile and a great compliment


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2010)

Always has something nice to say!


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 8, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Always has something nice to say!



Has a great smile :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

is worthy of love like me


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 8, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> is worthy of love like me



Is so sweet I find it hard to believe she has an evil side...but...evil side's can be pretty fun


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Is so sweet I find it hard to believe she has an evil side...but...evil side's can be pretty fun



why yes they can, mwah hahahha


she is a great person, and has cool taste in friends


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

She's not all sweetness and light and I like that!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 9, 2010)

Appreciates great cartoons!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Damn he beat me to it! TINY TOONS!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 9, 2010)

Spicy :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2010)

cute and intelligent


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 9, 2010)

Is Spiritangel.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Is Spiritangel.



Is the kind of quirky sense of humour i like


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Cuuuuuuuuute English boy!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2010)

Stuuuunnning Aussie Babe


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Stuuuunnning Aussie Babe



Another stunning aussie babe  and she makes the most adorable bears


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 9, 2010)

Stuuuuunnning English Babe. Hunk. Whatever.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd love to meet him and share a lasagne


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 9, 2010)

Silly rabbit! Lasagnes aren't for sharing! 

She knows what mains to pick!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Silly rabbit! Lasagnes aren't for sharing!
> 
> She knows what mains to pick!



Likes lasagne....nom nom :eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

He's such a cutie


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2010)

I will share my lasagne with you lfw I make great lasagne both vegetarian and meat ones

ooh she likes to share lasagne


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 9, 2010)

Is going to share some lasange with me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Is going to share some lasange with me!!!!!!!!!!



of course isnt that a posse rule share and share alike??

has a great sense of humour


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm one of the last people she talks to before she goes to bed. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 9, 2010)

She can loot my cookie jar and invade my dreams anytime!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2010)

I am sure he would appreciate my cooking, and he definately lives up to his name of being sassy


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 9, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I am sure he would appreciate my cooking, and he definately lives up to his name of being sassy



Can cook  Any chance of vegan lasagne being in the forecast?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

She gives great hugs.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 9, 2010)

She's a wonderful friend!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 9, 2010)

Everything!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm glad I found out I'm on her crush list! Totally made my day! :happy: (You're on mine too by the way!)


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 9, 2010)

Is a Ladies Man! Like that movie!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

It's not often I say this, but LOVE the username!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 9, 2010)

She's full of awesome!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2010)

She's not afraid to say exactly what she's thinking


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 9, 2010)

He makes people behave


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 9, 2010)

She likes lasagne! :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 9, 2010)

He has an ungodly amount of posts, and an amazing taste in music!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He has an ungodly amount of posts, and an amazing taste in music!



Definitly cute and huggable


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 9, 2010)

He's an amazing poet!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 9, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He has an ungodly amount of posts, and an amazing taste in music!



Ironically,most of these posts are made in the music-themed threads...but I digress. 

She is very pretty,and an all-round sweetheart.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Mysterious strong silent type...intriguing!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 9, 2010)

Love the signature... hope none of the expensive stuff was spilled


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

You have to spill the expensive stuff to get to the valuable pearl, dear. 



Tony is one classy guy.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

She makes me happy when I see her little green light on!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 9, 2010)

Her screen name makes me smile


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Her screen name makes me smile



great avatar


----------



## arkanoid (Sep 9, 2010)

the name makes me want to rub my tummy


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

He/she is someone new to play with.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Her little green light makes me happy too!


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Her little green light makes me happy too!



The picture in her signature is so cute...it makes me wish I knew Latin.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

To the stars on the wings of a pig


She's cute and smart, a deadly combination.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

She totally understands that friendship is a two way street there needs to be equal traffic on both sides (mayby not at the same time) but I love that about her


----------



## Mathias (Sep 10, 2010)

She's very helpful!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 10, 2010)

Fantastic smile, cool guy and wonderful poster....a great combo


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

She is a kind and considerate friend


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 10, 2010)

She is cute.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 10, 2010)

she is funny


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

she is stunning and I am sure has all the guys drooling over their keyboards


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 10, 2010)

she is a bit wrong about my affect on men....


but this shows what a kind person she is. She is also pretty damn adorable, and I'm sure has made several men drool herself!


----------



## Proner (Sep 10, 2010)

She's modest because I think the same way as spiritangel.
She alos seems very kind and nice person


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 10, 2010)

sweet, adorable, and has awesome bone structure


----------



## Mathias (Sep 10, 2010)

Really nice and has a fondness for birds!


----------



## Proner (Sep 10, 2010)

Great guy and smile guru :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 10, 2010)

He makes awesome videos, and he is -such- amazing eyecandy! 
er.. I mean, he's a real sweet guy!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 10, 2010)

Retro media lover!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 10, 2010)

He Joined the same time I did! 
..Also: Just look at his avatar. SRSLY.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 10, 2010)

Adorable and kooky.


----------



## Proner (Sep 10, 2010)

She shines in her pics like ten suns


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 10, 2010)

He's got some awesome compliments up his sleeve-very smooth.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 10, 2010)

The avatar's awesome!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 10, 2010)

A fellow Transformers fan!



Scorponok for the win!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 10, 2010)

he is great at music trivia


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 10, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> he is great at music trivia



She's lovely and has a great voice


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 10, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> She's lovely and has a great voice



handsome and very deep and great poet :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 10, 2010)

She is soooo beautiful, and on my girlie crush list :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 10, 2010)

Is on my girlie crush list too


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 10, 2010)

Very charming.


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Very charming.



Likes Tabasco more than some slimy ketchup!


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 10, 2010)

well tabasco is hot, right?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 10, 2010)

She's like a song......


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 10, 2010)

She's a great fake fiance, and a wonderful friend. xoxoxo


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

She has great taste in Lingerie


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 10, 2010)

She has a great smile


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 10, 2010)

Aria Bombshell said:


> well tabasco is hot, right?



Yezzir! I is  Hot Tabasco for a Hot Bombshell! Tabasco likes! Tex Mex, if ya got it.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 10, 2010)

ooops lulu got skipped



Lulu - has amazing style


Tabasco - seems nice thus far


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 10, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> She has a great smile


Love her attitude!


Melted Tabasco said:


> Yezzir! I is  Hot Tabasco for a Hot Bombshell! Tabasco likes! Tex Mex, if ya got it.


He likes it HOT!!!

ETA
Aria: Looks like she is a confident woman.. I love that!!


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Sep 10, 2010)

Has freaking amazing taste in music!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 11, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> She has a great smile





StaySafeTonight said:


> Has freaking amazing taste in music!!!



ha ha... I saw you were the last poster and was coming in to say the exact same thing...


um.... Looks cute in a onesie!!


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 11, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> ha ha... I saw you were the last poster and was coming in to say the exact same thing...
> 
> 
> um.... Looks cute in a onesie!!



May have seen the Wizard! The Wonderful Wizard of Oz! MAYBE!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 11, 2010)

Deja vu, anyone? Melted Tabasco has me curious!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Deja vu, anyone? Melted Tabasco has me curious!



she oftentimes seems to read my mind 

and shes awesome


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 11, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> she oftentimes seems to read my mind
> 
> and shes awesome



has friends that are awesomely curious


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Deja vu, anyone? Melted Tabasco has me curious!



Um yeah first thing I thought of


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 11, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Um yeah first thing I thought of



Um What?


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 11, 2010)

Melted Tabasco said:


> Um What?



If you donate $44 to your favourite charity for me, I will tell you


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

She's right. I got that sinking feeling in my stomach earlier today....


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> If you donate $44 to your favourite charity for me, I will tell you



likes charity, and lost me on that one. Also previous previous poster, weird!

castingpearls in regards to...


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2010)

Seems ok so far...


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 11, 2010)

Diggin the sunglasses in your avatar picture.
I gotta get to know more people to post more in depth stuff...


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 11, 2010)

He has very pretty ink on his body!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He has very pretty ink on his body!



Is just an SBBW, apparently. And wears it well!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh. He's cute........


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh. He's cute........



Has feelings, o'er Tabasco dinners and otherwise


----------



## Proner (Sep 11, 2010)

He likes spicy things as I do


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 11, 2010)

Proner said:


> He likes spicy things as I do



He's a LIBRARIAN. How cool is that? (Plus, sexy and gracious and all...)


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 11, 2010)

has an awesome tushy.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 11, 2010)

gives great compliments


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 11, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> gives great compliments



A true lady, in that she does sympathize with our country and those in it who lost this day. God bless!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 11, 2010)

taste great with steamed oysters on saltines!

and has a wicked witty mind


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 11, 2010)

Constantly cracks me up


----------



## Proner (Sep 11, 2010)

If you're a bad guy she could send birds to come to get you. Just awesome like a superhero 
By the way if I could rent one of your birds for some people hahaha


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 11, 2010)

Proner said:


> If you're a bad guy she could send birds to come to get you. Just awesome like a superhero
> By the way if I could rent one of your birds for some people hahaha



He's smart, funny and...as much as my macho side hates to admit it....damn good looking.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 11, 2010)

He's a good person.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 11, 2010)

She's lively, cool, and lovely


----------



## lalatx (Sep 11, 2010)

Gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## arkanoid (Sep 11, 2010)

Is radiant and shiny


----------



## Dromond (Sep 11, 2010)

Seems like a very happy FA.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the way he thinks.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 11, 2010)

I like her pig


----------



## arkanoid (Sep 11, 2010)

I like her attitude


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 11, 2010)

They've dived right into the forums-such enthusiasm!


----------



## lalatx (Sep 11, 2010)

He likes metal


----------



## Mishty (Sep 11, 2010)

she has a dirty fruckin' mouth, yo!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

She's a funny funny gurl.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2010)

She's always nice!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 11, 2010)

His smile is so bright and sincere.....  <--- like that. but brighter. 

more like this




<----- ..but..ugh...sexier....


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 11, 2010)

She made me laugh with her last post-love a sense of humor. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous and she likes pudding!
Oops, that was for Mishty.

He loves his music as much as I do


----------



## lalatx (Sep 11, 2010)

I am almost certain that she likes to get chocolate wasted... a lot.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 11, 2010)

She is gutsy and is gonna try snowboarding that is just awesomeness


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 11, 2010)

She is a lovely woman, and I'm hoping to meet up with her one day


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

If I ever get to Oz, imma gonna give her a big hug.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd like to give her a big hug too!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 11, 2010)

I like her pearls.....:blush:



He looks smooth in his avatar pic


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2010)

Gave two comments and she has gorgeous eyes! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 11, 2010)

he knows when to put his ego back in its box


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2010)

No I don't. 

She has a great personality and is friendly!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 11, 2010)

He's crushing on me


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 11, 2010)

she is more than crush worthy, and fiesty I love her attitude


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

She sends me hearts on Facebook!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 11, 2010)

She is so caring to her dims friends..


----------



## lalatx (Sep 12, 2010)

Their avatar makes me smile.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 12, 2010)

Her avatar makes me stare...


----------



## Proner (Sep 12, 2010)

Classy avatar for an even more classy guy.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 12, 2010)

The question is : What is there NOT to like about him? He is awesome. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 12, 2010)

Has such a kind and gentle nature about her!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 12, 2010)

I like it when I see him in my Xbox lol


----------



## Mathias (Sep 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I like it when I see him in my Xbox lol



She's a gamer!


----------



## Proner (Sep 12, 2010)

A fellow gamer, even if I didn't play since a long time now because of some amazing books I wanted to read... oh wait I prefer reading instead of gaming, that was exactly what my librarian boss told me "You will become one of us. Wanting it or not!". Noooo!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

He loves to read and works at a job I considered as an early teen due to loving books


----------



## Proner (Sep 12, 2010)

She proposed to name a bear with my name! How awesome is that!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 12, 2010)

He is a librarian and that is one of my dream jobs...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

She is obviously patient and kind given her proffession and also she really does have awesome hair


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 12, 2010)

She's one of the nicest people (quite possibly THE nicest person) I have ever been able to talk to, even if it's only through the forum. And she always has something supportive to say, with an uncanny knack for picking you up when you need it. I definitely look up to her.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 12, 2010)

Has an awesome signature!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> She's one of the nicest people (quite possibly THE nicest person) I have ever been able to talk to, even if it's only through the forum. And she always has something supportive to say, with an uncanny knack for picking you up when you need it. I definitely look up to her.



awww shucks:blush: your free to talk to me off the forum to munch, always happy to make new friends 

He has his head screwed on straight and that is important, and seems to have a lot of wisdom oh plus the awesome tatts


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 12, 2010)

She's a lovely gal and makes the world's cutest bears! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 12, 2010)

I've always liked her, even when she was someone else lol. She is a honey :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

so hope she can make it to the bear show so we can meet up, 



And because a certain Operatic bombshell and I posted at the same time so she was missed, she seems like not only a total knockout but a lovely person as well


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 12, 2010)

She seems to be always on here... impressive stamina.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> She seems to be always on here... impressive stamina.



lol more like no life hehe

She really has great taste in clothes and I cant wait to meet her in person


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 12, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> lol more like no life hehe
> 
> She really has great taste in clothes and I cant wait to meet her in person



She's really gentle and caring


----------



## Proner (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice, great guy and fellow soccer's fan!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 12, 2010)

Proner said:


> Nice, great guy and fellow soccer's fan!



His youtube videos always make me smile, and his accent is really adorable


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 12, 2010)

He's very deep. 
AndSexy.


----------



## Proner (Sep 12, 2010)

Cute, retro gamer, amazing photograph, funny do I have to continue?


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 12, 2010)

Proner said:


> Cute, retro gamer, amazing photograph, funny do I have to continue?



Very nice and complimentary (and i'm sure she wouldnt mind )


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

have to say very brave for answering a certain poll and question on here although I could have done without the beanbag chair visual 

and he is a great and intelligent guy


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 12, 2010)

She makes the most delicious looking things! When I make it big and become rich, I is hiring her as chef! Mwuahahaha!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> She makes the most delicious looking things! When I make it big and become rich, I is hiring her as chef! Mwuahahaha!



awwww thanks although just cause they looks good doesnt mean they oh who am I kidding lol


She thinks my cooking looks delicious that makes me happy


----------



## Proner (Sep 12, 2010)

She ask very good questions :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 12, 2010)

He likes reading/books


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 12, 2010)

Great style!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 12, 2010)

She's such a sweet girl, with a lovely calm nature


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

a fellow chocaholic


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 12, 2010)

I just love her spirit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 12, 2010)

She's cool


----------



## Mishty (Sep 12, 2010)

don't let that sweetness trick ya! This one is filthy...just filthy.
that dirty mind and filthhhy mouth 

:wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 12, 2010)

It's a toss up between her beautiful eyes and her flawless complexion.


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 12, 2010)

Her smoky-eyed gaze and the bird flying in her avatar.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

She's interesting and I like seeing her around.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 12, 2010)

Quite the wonderful lady and I enjoy her presence here.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 12, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Quite the wonderful lady and I enjoy her presence here.



Like making other people laugh =] What's not awesome about that?


----------



## Mishty (Sep 12, 2010)

Avatar crush ALERT! 
killer queen= QUEEN huzzah


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 12, 2010)

she likes to read


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

she has a wicked sense of humour and a micheivous glint in her eye


----------



## lalatx (Sep 12, 2010)

She is a god to millions of bears. I wonder if she is a vengeful god or a forgiving god?


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

lalatx said:


> She is a god to millions of bears. I wonder if she is a vengeful god or a forgiving god?



for the most part forgiving but I have been known to be vengeful on fraying fur and stubborn bears



She always makes me lolfr and has an awesome sense of humour (and btw its not millions its 192 atm)


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 12, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> for the most part forgiving but I have been known to be vengeful on fraying fur and stubborn bears
> 
> 
> 
> She always makes me lolfr and has an awesome sense of humour (and btw its not millions its 192 atm)



An amazing, caring person (who apparently holds reign over many many bears )


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 13, 2010)

The eyes on the girl in her avatar. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 13, 2010)

He's a great friend! :happy:
:blush:AndAgreatCrush


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

She is adorable and I love that she went into school maarm mode soo funny to see


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 13, 2010)

She Called me a Boy Magnet, I've _never_ been called that before. 

So now my title is:

"Megan the Boy-Magnet Wench!" 

...I Love it!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> She Called me a Boy Magnet, I've _never_ been called that before.
> 
> So now my title is:
> 
> ...



I love the new title but erm for the sake of alitteration i would sound better as 

"Meagan the Man-Magnet Wench" lol



she totally cracks me up can hardly type I am giggling so much


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 13, 2010)

she asks great formspring questions


----------



## Proner (Sep 13, 2010)

She's very cute and accentuated by her kindness :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 13, 2010)

He surfs...


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 13, 2010)

She offers great advice to her mates.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 13, 2010)

Shes got the happiest cutest toes ive ever seen


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

She is a great person, has great taste in men, and stunning to boot what is not to like


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 13, 2010)

She is probably one of the most positive people I have ever known. Definitely an inspiration to us all !!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 13, 2010)

He is very crush-worthy!!


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 13, 2010)

Waitamin......her avatar just changed on me! But I really like this new one! MRRROWWW!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 13, 2010)

that he likes MST


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 13, 2010)

He likes to play tour guide


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 13, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> He likes to play tour guide



She's got attitude, and an active middle finger....ok that did sound awkward :blush::happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

Even his awkwardness is charming.


----------



## Proner (Sep 13, 2010)

Even if she spill the wine (never do that in front of French if you don't want to be stared very badly ) she's an amazing woman.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

He is my newest Facebook friend.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He is my newest Facebook friend.



Is just gorgeous.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 13, 2010)

Is ok.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 13, 2010)

Is a hairy beast!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 13, 2010)

SHe likes that I like to play tour guide  and she got a cat named Guenevere


----------



## Tanuki (Sep 13, 2010)

His user name! I like snuggles AND tigers, win win!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 13, 2010)

Has a fondness for a wide spectrum of music! :bow:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 13, 2010)

Ole Tom G.....He's pretty god damn chillaxed with some groovy taste in tunes...

and his avatar makes me all warm and fuzzy...cause who doesn't like masked men?


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 13, 2010)

Likes Drop Dead Fred and wears tres cool clothes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

She lives in Alaska. How cool is that?? I wonder if I'll ever get to Alaska..........hmmmm...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 13, 2010)

she likes cookies


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

She is a great person


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 13, 2010)

She's a gentle soul.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

She is awesome and I am happy we are friends


----------



## Mathias (Sep 13, 2010)

She's kindhearted.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 13, 2010)

seems like a total sweetheart


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 13, 2010)

Aria Bombshell said:


> seems like a total sweetheart



Very sexy hair


----------



## Mathias (Sep 13, 2010)

Avatar reminds me of Fullmetal Alchemist. My favorite anime ever.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 14, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Avatar reminds me of Fullmetal Alchemist. My favorite anime ever.



Has a favorite anime! Awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

She gives awesome formspring Answers


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

She asks awesome Formspring questions


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

She put up with my bear with a sore head moodiness today she deserves a medal


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 14, 2010)

She asks a lot of questions on form spring.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

I try to only ask a couple a day lol,

Its her birthday (although I could be a day ahead there)


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 14, 2010)

She's got a wonderfully caring and sensetive attitude


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 14, 2010)

He's a hard-boiled detective.


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 14, 2010)

He's funny, furry, and adorable (in a totally macho way, of course!).


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 14, 2010)

She has a sweet smile.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 14, 2010)

She seems very nice.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 14, 2010)

He's cool...


----------



## Dromond (Sep 14, 2010)

She's too cool for school.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 14, 2010)

funny signature


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

Has a lovely name, is a lovely woman and is smart and engaging.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 14, 2010)

She's quick witted!


----------



## Tanuki (Sep 14, 2010)

That its her birthday tomorrow! happy birthday!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

Has a lot of guts. I admire that.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 14, 2010)

Has great taste


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 14, 2010)

He also has great taste


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

wow she has almost been on dimms two full years that is staying power


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 14, 2010)

her accent


----------



## Micara (Sep 14, 2010)

Tony is a stand-up, intelligent guy, and a hot one to boot!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 14, 2010)

We have a LOT of things in common.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

she is stunning, and beautiful inside and out


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

She puts up with me going on and on and on and on and on about....certain things...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

she is a great shoulder to lean on and a great person to bounce ideas off of


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 15, 2010)

She seems sweet and playful.


----------



## Micara (Sep 15, 2010)

She's gorgeous, has a great sense of style, and is a talented artist!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2010)

She's feisty


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

She's watching A Streetcar Named Desire "with" me 

heya ho, pass the popcorn!


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 15, 2010)

has a cute avatar pic


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

gives some great answers on formspring


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 15, 2010)

She's an inventive cook! Who else would mix strawberries with tomatoes?


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> She's an inventive cook! Who else would mix strawberries with tomatoes?



erm its a chefy thing I swear I saw nigella or someone make a strawberry salsa I just put my spin on it lol pepper on fruit is really big atm as is adding salt to caramels


She leaves nice compliments on my cooking pics


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 15, 2010)

She was the first to wish me a happy bday on fb.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 15, 2010)

She makes a great kitty momma!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2010)

she laughs at my little jokes about Gilmorris


----------



## Noir (Sep 15, 2010)

Great Tag Line


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

has one of my fav things in their username


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> has one of my fav things in their username



She's one of my favorite posters here, always incredibly nice


----------



## Proner (Sep 15, 2010)

Great guy who shouldn't give up on writing his novel project! Seeing his very good poems, I'm sure he could write an amazing novel


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2010)

He could read the phone book with that accent and drive all the ladies wild.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He could read the phone book with that accent and drive all the ladies wild.



Classy _and_ bold. Sexy combination.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 15, 2010)

love the hair colour in the profile pic. stunning!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 15, 2010)

She is a beautiful person


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2010)

She's just wonderful.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 15, 2010)

He made this thread. Definitely like!

Hey, all. Good to see you all.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 15, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> She's just wonderful.



Props for starting this thread dude!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 15, 2010)

He just made me laugh


----------



## Mathias (Sep 15, 2010)

It's what I do best!  LFW's a good friend of mine!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcomes me back. And God bless him! 



> littlefairywren


 is a cool and wonderful poster!!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He just made me laugh



Always manages to cheer me up when I'm down.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww, I just wanna give him a hug :happy:


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Awww, I just wanna give him a hug :happy:



Is a great fixture on DIMS! Great company for all 



> Mathias[/b] Kinda looks like Will Smith in Hancock in that pic! Very cool!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 15, 2010)

He maintains an air of mystery with that avatar of his...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2010)

His Location! Haaaaah!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 15, 2010)

She's a boy magnet! :smitten:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2010)

He's so awesome, he has THREE gold cans already!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2010)

She's an amazing friend and I love her so much for it. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2010)

:blush: ! 

He's handsome, funny, sweet, uber-talented, aaaand I simply _adore_ him. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

she's a saucy wench whats not to love? oooh and she has freckles like me


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2010)

<3 She's Part of the Freckle Fiends! Mwuahaha! <3


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 15, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> <3 She's Part of the Freckle Fiends! Mwuahaha! <3



Is funny, cool, and from Dreams Township, Wisconsin! Lol 



> spiritangel


 Is a true fixture on Dimensions boards! A strong and welcomed presence!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

Likes the Sons Of Anarchy 


REAPER PRIDE!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

not only a southern stunner but wow amazing singing voice as well


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2010)

She's so nice and supportive. She should be a therapist or something. lol


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 15, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Likes the Sons Of Anarchy
> 
> 
> REAPER PRIDE!



Is a fellow member of the SOA *REAPER CREW!!!* OH YES!!! Huuge High Five, Mishty! 



> spiritangel


[qoute]bmann0413[/quote] Stand-up DIMmers. As they say in certain clubs, and a certain Stevel Seagal movie.. "Respect!" 

And for those unfamiliar, Season Three is one episode in, youll be lost if you TRY to pick it up on S3, cant do it... lol


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

I bet he can finish these lyrics....


Riding through this world, all alone/God takes your soul; you're on your own.....


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 15, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I bet he can finish these lyrics....
> 
> 
> Riding through this world, all alone/God takes your soul; you're on your own.....



Bets correctly! 

"The Crow flies straight! A Perfect line.; On the Devils' Bed, til you die.
You gotta look this world (guitar) .. In the eye."

Watch the show, you will be addicted! Mishty, right on, right on!!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

so, um, he even made a THREAD for the SOA, which I just posted on


----------



## Paquito (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh Dear God Almighty...


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

oh piss off  
(i like the show, so sue me)


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2010)

enjoys reading


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 15, 2010)

Is an NYC Food aficionado, of which I have fond memories of 9th st, 14th st, 23rd st, and 33rd st.. thats right, the PATH line past Union Square. 



> Mishty


 Couldnt be more righteous this evening! *PATCH-OVER!* lol.. idk


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2010)

Fellow foodie ... I'm sure your hometown has some awesome stuff too


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

Is in an awesome city that I have always wanted to visit


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 15, 2010)

Has a mysterious, mischievious smile!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 16, 2010)

I love her avatar tag line!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 16, 2010)

Is a terrific guy


----------



## Mathias (Sep 16, 2010)

Happy birthday! (again) lol


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

is cheeky and funny


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> is cheeky and funny



An amazing person all around, generous, and supportive :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 16, 2010)

I like her avatar and I'm understandably curious who it is of ....


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 16, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I like her avatar and I'm understandably curious who it is of ....



Esther Blanchett from an anime called Trinity Blood ^.^

And, you own a video game store? That's awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

its great to see him around again games dont seem the same without all the Duran Duran refrences he brings


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 16, 2010)

Is a positive spirit, which is only one of many good things about this creative and talented poster!


----------



## sarie (Sep 16, 2010)

has a _fantastic_ proboscis.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

looks awesome in glasses

she always gives me such glowing compliments (for Arimanthine)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 16, 2010)

She's a really cool cat.


----------



## Micara (Sep 16, 2010)

He's superfly!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 16, 2010)

Her voice!!! Post more video!!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 16, 2010)

It's been said many times by myself and others, but Micara is amazing!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 16, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Her voice!!! Post more video!!



My bad! She's always friendly!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

his big cheeky grin and crazy fb status updates


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 16, 2010)

She has a big heart and doesnt mind using it to make other people happy.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

he is such a sweetie and has great taste in music


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 16, 2010)

Knows KARATE!!!



> rellis10


 Has a mind rivaled by few. Even.. a Beautiful mind!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> its great to see him around again games dont seem the same without all the Duran Duran refrences he brings



She is a kind person


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 16, 2010)

She has a cat named Guenevere and she kept Guenevere after chewing the cord.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 16, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> She has a cat named Guenevere and she kept Guenevere after chewing the cord.



I like the screenname.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> She has a cat named Guenevere and she kept Guenevere after chewing the cord.



is in a place that is host to two things I love the tv show las vagas and Holly Maddison (eep yes I like the girls next door dealw ith it )


----------



## Mathias (Sep 16, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> She has a cat named Guenevere and she kept Guenevere after chewing the cord.



Name is fierce, yet friendly!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 16, 2010)

He works at his college, and has the Hancock look going on! It looks good on him. Congrats on the job, Mathias! I know you are happy you got it, im sure you did!


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 16, 2010)

He makes me laugh and makes me think.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 16, 2010)

Talented Artist- also a fan of comic books


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 16, 2010)

In a word or two, awesome guy


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 16, 2010)

Had a birthday yesterday!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 16, 2010)

My silly buddy is back!!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 16, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> My silly buddy is back!!! Happy Birthday [redacted]



She's beautiful and a sweetheart


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 16, 2010)

She's awesome, what else is there?


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 16, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> She's awesome, what else is there?



Had inspiration to start this great thread!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 16, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> She's awesome, what else is there?



Is funny...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 16, 2010)

She thinks I'm funny... I think.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 16, 2010)

Yup, you are funny! You also seem like a nice guy.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 16, 2010)

She called me nice. And it was her birthday yesterday!


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 16, 2010)

Has the best smile and seems persistently cheerful.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 16, 2010)

Have I said you're hot yet? If I haven't, you're hot.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

always plays the games to help keep me entertained


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 16, 2010)

Puts up with my nonsense.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 16, 2010)

She said that I'm a sweetie.


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2010)

Lloyd Lee's a cool Guy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 16, 2010)

He came up with the term "ImRepotant"  
(SP? Lol!) 

My Favorite word to use! 
Ex: * "ImRepotance Repidemic hits Dims! Read all about it!" *


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 16, 2010)

She has the most beautiful red hair!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

I am soo gonna get to meet her possibly even this year YAY


----------



## Micara (Sep 16, 2010)

She has a pure heart!


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He came up with the term "ImRepotant"
> (SP? Lol!)
> 
> My Favorite word to use!
> Ex: * "ImRepotance Repidemic hits Dims! Read all about it!" *



Thanks, that was nice. You're very close, it's
actually "ImRepotent".:bow:

*I still get that way far too often!

ImRepotence Epidemic Hits Dims!, 

Please hide that title from the tabloids!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 16, 2010)

spunky like me


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2010)

Micara or me? Enquiring, tabloid-jaded minds
must know!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 17, 2010)

He's a technogeek lady's man. How awesome can you get?


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 17, 2010)

He's one of the most attractive men I've ever seen and has a good mind to match it :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 17, 2010)

She's so hot and saucy!


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> He's a technogeek lady's man. How awesome can you get?



Well, Guy, I can't Rep you again this soon, so I'll explain how this
"aura" kinna' talent came upon me. "Talent on loan from God" has
already been used by someone else, so I'll come up with another
explanation. Dad was in the US Army, yah, I was an Army brat,
so I was born in Germany and Mom's parents were German. I
was pretty much bi-lingual until age 17 because Dad got every 
other tour in Germany. It was a fairly easy transition to go from
English/German to TechSpeak/GalWooSpeak. It was hard to make
and keep friends with Dad being reassigned every few years, so
I tended to study electricity/electronics, do experiments, build
hi-fi gear, and listen to lot'sa music. You'd be amazed at how
much poetry and sweet talk is in music. I figure my Electric Love
Touch:smitten: was something that developed in my almost 30 
years as an electronic tech who frequently worked on highly 
fragile solid-state equipment at circuit board and component 
level. It takes one helluva' soft, delicate touch to even get in 
and out of a repair job without doing some kinna' damage.
Needless to say, a woman is a gift from herself and God, touch
her, fully respecting that she's infinitely valuable than one of
these, and it's *ELECTRIC*!!!


McKintosh MC602B Power Amplifier $8,000 

View attachment Power Amp mc602b usd 8k wb sm.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> She's so hot and saucy!



I do believe the same can be said about you missy!!! and very michievious as well


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 17, 2010)

She is unique, charming and cuddly


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 17, 2010)

He likes good liquor and has a taste for Aussie woman...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 17, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous... and those eyes are spellbinding.

(Oh, I'd give up liquor if I was in Australia)


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 17, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> He likes good liquor and has a taste for Aussie woman...



she is gob smackingly beautiful !


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 17, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous... and those eyes are spellbinding.
> 
> (Oh, I'd give up liquor if I was in Australia)



hahahahha i like that scorsese beat me to the punch ! lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

A very lovely sweet girl.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> A very lovely sweet girl.



She is very kind and told me I was gorgeous xD


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 17, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> She is very kind and told me I was gorgeous xD



has an awesome taste in music !


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 17, 2010)

It's a tight race tonight... lol


She is a proud and beautiful big girl...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

She has been decorating her own house cannot wait to see pics


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

Stands head and shoulders above the rest!


(Alicia you ARE gorgeous! Kindness has nothing to do with it.  )


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

She is a great listener, awesome friend and is such fun to chat to


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 17, 2010)

She really is an angel


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 17, 2010)

Her Avatar looks like something that should be used as album art for a rock group. 

She's Beauuuutiful!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 17, 2010)

What's not to like when it comes to plump royalty?
And she has the cutest smile


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

I like the way he thinks.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 17, 2010)

She is among the most wonderful persons in the world. And among the most beautiful ones too, both inside and outside


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 17, 2010)

Is a ladies man


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 17, 2010)

Give great hugs online. I can only imagine how good they are in real life:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

A fellow Ramones fan think of him everytime rock and roll high school is on


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

Likes the Muppets as much as I do!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

she is not only hog wild (sorry had to do the muppets joke) 

but she has her own inner magic that shines from the inside out


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 17, 2010)

She is one of my favourite people on dims


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

awwww:blush:


I have to echo that she is one of my favourite people on dimms and she often makes me laugh


----------



## Mikaila (Sep 17, 2010)

She has the prettiest smile


----------



## Micara (Sep 17, 2010)

She has _gorgeous_ hair! 

Yes, this is me being jealous!


----------



## Mikaila (Sep 17, 2010)

Aw thanks.. hehe I wont tell you about how bad its damaged lol

I love Micara's eyes... :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

Her poetry is beautiful.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 18, 2010)

She is one gorgeous woman, inside and out!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

she is simply put an amazing lady


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 18, 2010)

She's just plain amazing. LOVE YA, AMANDA!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Great southern accent!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 18, 2010)

She's the first person who thinks I have an accent. lol


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 18, 2010)

his sweet smile...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 18, 2010)

Her... misleading voice. lol


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 18, 2010)

I like her name...it sounds musical.


Snap Lloyd


He looks happy in his avatar


----------



## Dromond (Sep 18, 2010)

She's Australian. You gotta like that.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

He is a great guy, with a huge heart and he gives such great compliments


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 18, 2010)

She's very intellectual. And hot. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

hes a caring friend


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 18, 2010)

Wonderful sense of humor :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2010)

SHE OWNS HER VERY OWN SPORK! 
Also, she's adorable and has an awesome avatar! :{}


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

she is great to chat to, and loved her formspring question made me chuckle


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a wonderful person who choose to not rise to rude peoples bait.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 18, 2010)

she's sultry and sharp!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

I love the comment she posted on my fb in response to one of the formspring questions and that she is becomming a good friend


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Sep 18, 2010)

uses formspring


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

hes new to dimms


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 18, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hes new to dimms



She's just an all round lovely person with a penchant for adorable bears


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

he gives great compliments on my poetry


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 18, 2010)

writes poetry


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 18, 2010)

She's so pretty. I think I'm going to have to add her to my girl crush list.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 18, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> She's so pretty. I think I'm going to have to add her to my girl crush list.



You're pretty too


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 18, 2010)

Has awesome curly hair.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Alicia - I like that she is following her dream


Lulu - she is smoking hot!


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 18, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Has awesome curly hair.



Likes my stupid curly hair >.< 

Aust99 - is also smoking hot


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

I love her name its soo pretty just like her


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a sweetie  And quite random xD


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2010)

A fellow aficianado of snark.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 18, 2010)

Snarkalicious.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 18, 2010)

Has great taste in video games!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 18, 2010)

She gave me a real :blush: moment recently.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 18, 2010)

He's, um.. very attractive. :blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 18, 2010)

she loves ghosts


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 19, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> she loves ghosts



Combines niceness and attitude- best of both worlds.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

has an awesome sense of humour


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 19, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> has an awesome sense of humour



Introspective and in-tune with herself and others.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2010)

Her hair. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Her hair. It's gorgeous.



In the time since I began hormone therapy, she has managed to rack up about twice as many posts as I have made since 2003 o_o That's dedication...


----------



## Dromond (Sep 19, 2010)

She's turned into a beautiful woman.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 19, 2010)

He makes me blush, among other things :blush:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 19, 2010)

Is artistic!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2010)

She's beautiful, yet she still talks to me! (nerdy laugh)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 19, 2010)

He's simply adorkable. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

she uses cute words and has a wicked imagination


----------



## sirGordy (Sep 19, 2010)

Is creative and a warm and sincere person.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 19, 2010)

He has been knighted!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 19, 2010)

She has thought up a nice idea for the next batch of vids for Youtube, and she looks very pretty in her own vid!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Kimberly.

I like that Wren is such a lovely lady and always offers great support for her friends.


I also can't wait to see her responce to the new topic on youtube..... peer pressure... lol


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 19, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Thanks Kimberly.
> 
> I like that Wren is such a lovely lady and always offers great support for her friends.
> 
> ...




She's a lovely looking lady who is very kind and thoughtful


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 19, 2010)

He's cute...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

she has an awesome attitude


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 19, 2010)

She's beautiful just the way she is.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 19, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> She's beautiful just the way she is.



I agree with Spiritangel...you have a really great attitude and you're a breath of fresh air through the boards.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 19, 2010)

Buys interesting furniture... lol


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

posts extremely thought provoking questions for the youtube project


----------



## Proner (Sep 19, 2010)

Teddy Bear's Queen!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 19, 2010)

Cute and sweet! A killer combo!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 19, 2010)

^^^couldn't give a rat's arse!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 19, 2010)

Has a great profile pic


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 19, 2010)

Likes the ramones


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't know much about her yet, but i think shes a very pretty lady, and i love her id name.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2010)

Takes beautiful artsy cheesecake shots.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 19, 2010)

She likes a chunky sandwich, and gives good pokes


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 19, 2010)

She likes hugs


----------



## Dromond (Sep 19, 2010)

She's got the brains and the looks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2010)

He's awesomely cool.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

shes cooly awesome (sos couldnt resist)


----------



## Mathias (Sep 20, 2010)

She's a wonderful person and she makes bears!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 20, 2010)

He simply CANNOT take an awful photo! 
_[It's that Winner's-Grin. I Know it!]_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 20, 2010)

[/Stupid Double Post. GRR!!]


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

she is way cool and awesome


----------



## Proner (Sep 20, 2010)

Another cool and awesome people :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 20, 2010)

He's just a precious man... :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 20, 2010)

Love her attitude to life... and fashion... lol


----------



## Proner (Sep 20, 2010)

She made a very great new topic video.


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 20, 2010)

He's the only librarian I know that makes the girls >swoon< ....


----------



## Micara (Sep 20, 2010)

He's one of the coolest guys on here and I miss seeing him post!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 20, 2010)

She is in a sweet romantic relationship!!! right?? I haven't seen weirdo post recently


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 20, 2010)

She is crazy hot!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

his presence is always missed cause he is just so awesomely awesome


----------



## Proner (Sep 20, 2010)

She could talk like a true pirate! Yarrrrh!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

Proner said:


> She could talk like a true pirate! Yarrrrh!





aaarrggh erm not really just know how to mix up the few phrases of pirate speak I do know


I like the cut of his jib and he is a really interesting multifaceted guy


----------



## Proner (Sep 20, 2010)

She always have questions to ask on formspring. And they are always really good!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 20, 2010)

He works near books


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

always makes me want to hop in bed and snuggle someone when i see the username


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 20, 2010)

She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

shes a twin that makes her doubly extra specially awesome and cool

(hmmm birthday is getting closer and my language is reverting to teenage awesomes sorry people)


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2010)

There's nothing I don't like about her, except maybe distance.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 20, 2010)

I like that she's a lucky charm!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

that he is quirky and adorable


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 20, 2010)

Everything!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

(sidenote omg I have made it over 3000posts and I missed it oh well)


She is great looking, love her flare and personal style


----------



## Mathias (Sep 21, 2010)

She's always there with a kind word!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2010)

He hears this a lot probably cos it's true but he has one of the most beautiful smiles I've ever seen.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

she is just amazing wonderful I cannot find words enough to express how brilliant I think she is


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> she is just amazing wonderful I cannot find words enough to express how brilliant I think she is



Pretty much this about her. lol


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 21, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Pretty much this about her. lol


He rolls with the punches and nothing gets him down for long.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2010)

She's a super cool friend.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

he finds the awesomest game prieviews I sooo want the mickey game


----------



## Proner (Sep 21, 2010)

Even if I think she overestimate a little French accent, she's super sweet :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 21, 2010)

He is my favorite Dims-Eyecandy :wubu: 

(With the most adooooorable accent!)


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

has to second the wench magnets post there lol


she makes wings and has good taste in dimms men


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 21, 2010)

She is so honest and kind.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

She does adorable youtube vids and helps keep the project flowing


----------



## Mathias (Sep 21, 2010)

What's not to like about her? She's great!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

be still my heart he sings so bummed he diddnt do my singing question for the youtube project but he sings that is soo awesome


----------



## Mathias (Sep 21, 2010)

That last post made me chuckle!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

nope still bummed you diddnt do the youtube project with my topic especially as you can sing


He is a cool guy with a great smile


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

She keeps asking me questions


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

re added me on formspring or re followed or some such


----------



## Mathias (Sep 21, 2010)

I love the questions she asks me!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

He has a bit of an attitude.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2010)

SHE seems like she has a bit of an attitude. But still, she's cool.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2010)

He's about as smooth as wallpaper paste, but the ladies still love him. I respect that.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 21, 2010)

Always manages to keep his cool when in heated debates in Hyde Park. I admire that.


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 21, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Always manages to keep his cool when in heated debates in Hyde Park. I admire that.



Does not keep his cool in HP , so that way i can sneak in and be snarky while he draws the attention off of me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

I like her hard shell but I'm thinking it's chocolate Magic Shell, not shellac.


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I like her hard shell but I'm thinking it's chocolate Magic Shell, not shellac.



shh it is really the candy coating you get on those apples at the carnival. I will cause cavities in most.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep. That was the plan all along 

I like the way she thinks!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> shh it is really the candy coating you get on those apples at the carnival. I will cause cavities in most.


OMG that's MY favorite fall treat!!! I like you EVEN MORE!!!

Matt's a great fun guy.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

She is amazing and I am sure gives great hugs


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm still stammering over her last pictures. :blush:


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 22, 2010)

He's still pretty cool... even though I'm more smooth than he is.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2010)

I am married, aren't I? I'm smooth enough.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 22, 2010)

He's smooth! 

...Like Cheese!  <3


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm still stammering over her last pictures. :blush:



He does a girls ego good :wubu:

she is a cool night fairy and I am fairy amanda fairies rock


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's smooth!
> 
> ...Like Cheese!  <3



She loves peanut butter fudge


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

Likes food as much as I do.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Likes food as much as I do.



Always.. Always.. has something yummy to post in the Dinner Tonight thread.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

Knows bout some Sonic gooooodness!


----------



## Proner (Sep 22, 2010)

Amazing singing voice, epic avatar, cute girl do I have to continue?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 22, 2010)

He loves books!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

sings like an angel but has attitude


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 22, 2010)

She posts at the same minute as me very often!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 22, 2010)

She's always one to put a smile on my face with her posts! And totally cute too! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

Lissa is truly beautiful inside and out 


and matty is just so adorable with that great cheeky smile


----------



## Proner (Sep 22, 2010)

She makes adorable bears!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

he looks so adorable even with his nose in a book!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 22, 2010)

Manages to cheer me up when I'm having a bad day.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

always makes me laugh at some of his fb updates


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I'm gonna start a Teddys By the Aussie fan club... :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 22, 2010)

Uhm... hm. Oh I know!

She's Mishty! Is there a better reason? :happy:


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 22, 2010)

Reads manga =D That's a win in my book.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

is a total stunner to look at and has fantastic formspring answers and always says such nice things about others


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

My buddy and confidant.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 22, 2010)

Loves wee puppies, and has excellent taste in music.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 22, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Loves wee puppies, and has excellent taste in music.



I love her signature =] It makes me smile to read it.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 22, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I love her signature =] It makes me smile to read it.



This individual seems to enjoy anime.


----------



## Fox (Sep 23, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> This individual seems to enjoy anime.



I think she's supersonic..


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the hair and eyes are amazing


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 23, 2010)

She likes video games, if I recall.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 23, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> She likes video games, if I recall.



He likes people who like video games


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 23, 2010)

Always has sweet and upbeat posts


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 23, 2010)

She's a cute sweetie (or a sweet cutie?) and seems to ignore my extensive history of Hyde Park Snark


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 23, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> She's a cute sweetie (or a sweet cutie?) and seems to ignore my extensive history of Hyde Park Snark



Lol!

But snark is awesome 
therefore .... You = awesome


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 23, 2010)

She recognizes my Hyde Park Snark for the greatness that it is (even if I'm one more snark away from a timeout )


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 23, 2010)

She's awesome and cute to boot. :happy:


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 23, 2010)

He thinks I'm cute... :blush:


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 23, 2010)

IS cute! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2010)

is open to exploring lots of lifes adventures


----------



## Dromond (Sep 23, 2010)

She got her fourth light green can! :bounce:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> She got her fourth light green can! :bounce:



omg I did to and it wasnt from the cleavage pics either go figure 


hugs he is observent and I hope still stammering lol


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 23, 2010)

She's freakin adorable


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 23, 2010)

So is she.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 24, 2010)

She is very opinionated.... loves it!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 24, 2010)

she has the face of an angel.... :blush:


----------



## Proner (Sep 24, 2010)

Epic avatar, epic signature, epic woman :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 24, 2010)

A librarian with an edge


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 24, 2010)

a wonderful and caring sister


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

A great auntie!!!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 24, 2010)

She's a stunning beauty!


----------



## Proner (Sep 24, 2010)

So is she :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 24, 2010)

He's nice


..........


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 24, 2010)

Never afraid to say what's on her mind


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 24, 2010)

He seems pretty cool!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

Beautiful and smart...a deadly combination.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 24, 2010)

Cleavage that goes on for miles... :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 24, 2010)

He caught the Kathy, and left me a mule to ride


----------



## Dromond (Sep 24, 2010)

He knows how to make a killer crosspost. :blink:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 24, 2010)

confused drummond with a girl


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 24, 2010)

She's the kind of girl I feel like to meet, and meet her father... to ask for her hand


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 24, 2010)

He just made me blush... :blush:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 24, 2010)

Has that rare talent of Blushing and Giving the Finger :wubu: :wubu: 


*S*corsese86

Always has nice things to say about our lovely BBW AND... appreciates "Family Values"


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

Is a big Buscemi fan like me. Yes???


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 24, 2010)

Tony: Excellent answer. See who's in the family now

CastingPearls: She's my favorite girl here:smitten: I wonder if she wants to help me right now.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 24, 2010)

He is a movie buff


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 24, 2010)

she's beary special 
I know you are all groaning at that one


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 24, 2010)

In a perfect world she'd be my wife


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 24, 2010)

flatters the ladies to no end!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 24, 2010)

picks great youtube topics


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 24, 2010)

Enjoys reading and cooking - I'm a fan of both


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 24, 2010)

Lovely bloke! Always!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 24, 2010)

Love the accent - and she said "bloke" :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 24, 2010)

a true gentleman and gives great compliments


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 24, 2010)

She has a very giving nature...much appreciated!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 25, 2010)

She's adorable AND Australian! :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 25, 2010)

He's hot AND he likes strategy games :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

She is an adorable brave and courageous woman


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 25, 2010)

she always seems to have something positive to say


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

gives great formspring........................................... hehe answers


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 25, 2010)

She makes me blush :blush:


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

she'd make a good filling in a boyfriend and me sandwich?

what?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 25, 2010)

She's pagan and slightly inappropriate.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

She has a great sense of style and flare


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 25, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> She has a great sense of style and flare



After reading her blog i'm convinced she's one of the most gracious, gentle and forgiving people I know.


----------



## Proner (Sep 25, 2010)

Great guy and post very nice videos


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> After reading her blog i'm convinced she's one of the most gracious, gentle and forgiving people I know.



wow thats some compliment ty Rick

He is a true gentleman

oops proner beat me he has great taste in music and music videos


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 25, 2010)

She's into scrapbooks. And so am I, (and to the macho men, yes I feel a bit embarrassed saying so, but I am so).


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well hes adorable, and really knows his way around flattery!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Has EXQUISITE taste in women.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Has EXQUISITE taste in women.


OH Isa---Knows how to take a pic and apply makeup!!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 25, 2010)

She is very understanding, and is rather helpful in a way


----------



## Agent 007 (Sep 25, 2010)

He makes interesting contributions to Hyde Park.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 25, 2010)

He likes Stanley Kubrick! My favorite director, with the exception of a certain NYC-director.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 25, 2010)

He's a shameless flirt


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 25, 2010)

Shameless? Me?

She would be a perfect model for Sandro Botticelli


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

He's adorable


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

She's in love with love.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

She is just lovely, LOVELY! :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 25, 2010)

Caliente!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my!!! He just made me blush....cheeky :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 25, 2010)

A sweetheart and always nice to her blush


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 26, 2010)

Great, all-round guy!


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 26, 2010)

She's freaking gorgeous!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> She's into scrapbooks. And so am I, (and to the macho men, yes I feel a bit embarrassed saying so, but I am so).



If you have ever seen anything tim holtz their is nothing girly about scrapbooking at all woo hoo a fellow scrapbooker.


Alicia Rose has the most gorgeous springy curly hair


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 26, 2010)

She has a great smile


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

She is a firecracker and cares deeply about her family


----------



## Proner (Sep 26, 2010)

She have great taste in music.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 26, 2010)

He's all full of words from working in a library


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

He has the best french accent and knows how to cook


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

The best to bounce ideas off of and share dreams with.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 26, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> He has the best french accent and knows how to cook



Hey, I don't have a french accent! And I'm not a he!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Hey, I don't have a french accent! And I'm not a he!



we must have posted at the same time so I guess I owe you two


I think she looks adorable in her glasses (reminds me of my adopted daughters gf actually)

and she is just fantastic!!! and gives awesome compliments

and CP is just one of the bestest friends in the world


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 26, 2010)

She's a sweetie who gave a kid a good home


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> She's a sweetie who gave a kid a good home



oh no she is in the states lol Ihave like half a dozen adopted kids mostly in the states and erm yeah from a harry potter site lol oops just thought I should correct that impression not that I wouldnt happily give a child a home but I only have one bedroom here



SHe is a lovely lady


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

Can keep a secret.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

makes me laugh almost daily


----------



## Proner (Sep 26, 2010)

She's a great cooker


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

what's not to like??!! :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 26, 2010)

She's sweet!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

The blue of her eyes really stand out among all the fiery colours in her profile picture! Gorgeous. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

she's new and cute and loves Alan Rickman... I like her already:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

Already an enthusiastic newcomer. Welcome!

Oh Briana you beat me!! LOL

She's gorgeous!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

she is super nice and lovely and she's quick (but not this time boowahahahaha)


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

She's super sweet and has excellent taste in men and films.

What more could you ask for? :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know her, but I'm looking forward to changing that.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

I like his profile picture! Not only do I love couple shots, but his wife's cheeky glance at the camera made me laugh!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 26, 2010)

She is soooo cute....hello there, Amy :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

She's my buddy!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 26, 2010)

And she is mine


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2010)

She doesn't seem opposed to doing it with yard gnomes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

Just made me LOL


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 26, 2010)

She makes me feel happy.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

The caricature in his profile picture is just made of awesome. :wubu:

And hello to you too, littlefairywren!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 26, 2010)

She's new, and I look forward to getting to know her and to seeing her around here!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2010)

He's much.............bigger than a yard gnome  :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 26, 2010)

She has a deliciously filthy mind. :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 26, 2010)

He is very sweet, and I love the love he has for his wife


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 26, 2010)

she has incredibly beautiful eyes


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 26, 2010)

She's an awesome friend and just beautiful.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm on his crush list :blush:


----------



## chtinkham06 (Sep 26, 2010)

Her location is fantastic!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2010)

*B*BW wearing Eyeglasses are always a win-win for me ... welcome to the Boards


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

Always makes us girls feel good


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 27, 2010)

Always makes me feel good. :happy:


----------



## Fox (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks very fun and full of energy. ^_^


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 27, 2010)

Love the blond hair!


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 27, 2010)

She's beautiful =]


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 27, 2010)

she has lovely hair, and a great sense of humour


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 27, 2010)

Quite possibly the kindest soul EVAH.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 27, 2010)

He's a gamer geek <3


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 27, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> He's a gamer geek <3



She did an awesome "Jem & The Holograms" quote just a wee bit earlier. Gotta love that!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 27, 2010)

He does a great puppy dog pout


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know her, but how much she's loved says a lot about her.


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 27, 2010)

AmazingAmy has AmazingEyes !!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 27, 2010)

Always knows how to flatter the ladies...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 27, 2010)

She posts fantastic pictures of her adventures plus you know the one of her with a pirate cause pirates are awesome


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 27, 2010)

She's a Harry Potter fan.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 27, 2010)

she's my friend


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2010)

Resides in Vegas - home of one of the many great Bashes 

Congrats on being a homeowner


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 27, 2010)

just mentioned the vegas bash, and brought back some great memories for me.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2010)

Has been to the famous Vegas Bash :wubu: - hope to make it there one day...


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 27, 2010)

great biceps!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2010)

Gorgeous smile :wubu: and a coffee fan  

*thanks for the compliment on my tiny guns


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 27, 2010)

Is going to miss me at the nj bash


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 27, 2010)

misses her anyway cause she would be so much fun to hang out with


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 28, 2010)

She is just great. Just so great. :happy:


----------



## Fox (Sep 28, 2010)

He seems like a fun and interesting person.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 28, 2010)

Great a avatar pic


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hot hot lady!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 28, 2010)

She's Aussie


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

she is obviously a harry potter fan how awesome is that


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 28, 2010)

wonderful at crafts


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 28, 2010)

she has a blurb about kindness.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

still makes me want to get down under the covers and snuggle all warm and cozy


----------



## msbard90 (Sep 28, 2010)

Doesn't seem to have one bad bone in her whole body <3


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 28, 2010)

Her avatar makes me want a snack!


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 28, 2010)

She is very cute and positive


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Doesn't seem to have one bad bone in her whole body <3



oh they are just well hidden 


She is gorgeous and makes me blush


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 28, 2010)

She is also gorgeous


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

For both alicia and Lulu 

both gorgeous strong amazing and inspiring women


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

Talks me down from the ledges.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 28, 2010)

Her awesome fingernails in her profile picture.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 28, 2010)

she seems wholesome and sweet, a breath of fresh air!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

Everything. No...seriously...everything...from her My Mamma posts, to her hilarious pics to her heartfelt words and that she comes from a place called Lickskillet, AL. There is nothing I don't like about her.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 28, 2010)

She has an awesome sense of humour


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

What's not to like about her? Brains, looks, humor. She's got it all.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 28, 2010)

Knows how to compliment a woman.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 28, 2010)

My favourite girlie :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

A warm shoulder to cry on.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the signature - didn't know Lucky Charms could be so Hot and Gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

love his latest pics plus he gives great compliments


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> love his latest pics plus he gives great compliments



Love her user title.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 29, 2010)

She's pretty... and plays D&D *throws D20s*


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

ooooh D&D reference totally cute and cool


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Talks me down from the ledges.



Beautiful song, thanks for reminding me.
I had the kinda' of day that made me
really need to hear it.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very complimentary to the ladies...


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Very complimentary to the ladies...


 Thank you, kind and lovely Gal.:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

she is a great wonderful woman


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> she is a great wonderful woman



Whoops, our posts crashed:doh:. It's OK, you're kind 
and lovely, too.:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

is very enthusiastic 

yes seems to happen a lot in this thread we are all quick draw mcgraws


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 29, 2010)

She's smart


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

she is often above me and that avatar pic still makes me smile


----------



## TinyTum (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't really know her but from reading her posts, she comes across as being a very lovely person.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

she joins in the games wich means she is fun


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 29, 2010)

She Joined THIS YEAR.
(In the month of my birthday, no less! ) 

AND LOOK HOW MANY POSTS SHE HAS! :shocked:

Epic Winsauce, Right Here, Ladies and Gents!


----------



## Proner (Sep 29, 2010)

Cute and ask good questions on formspring.


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Knows FAR more literary masterpieces than I do. 

Mine usually start with the line, "Dear Penthouse Forums, I never believed these stories were actually true...until last night ...." etc, etc.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 29, 2010)

He's in my dish of favorite Dims Eye-candy, and He always makes me laugh. 

..Did I mention he has awesome hair?
Oh no, I don't think I did.
.....He has awesome hair.


-- And I _still_ can't rep him. 
[/Has been unable to rep him for like, 3 months.]


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

she is crazy and adorable


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's in my dish of favorite Dims Eye-candy, and He always makes me laugh.
> 
> ..Did I mention he has awesome hair?
> Oh no, I don't think I did.
> ...



Oh no, she's gonna hate me cause the hair's cropped REALLY short now. 

She's the sexiest girl to ever attend a RenFaire.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 29, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Oh no, she's gonna hate me cause the hair's cropped REALLY short now.
> 
> She's the sexiest girl to ever attend a RenFaire.




He's Nerdtastically Grand, and has every gamers dream-job!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 29, 2010)

She's hillarious


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Her warmth and candor.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 29, 2010)

Has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 29, 2010)

She's a gamer girl. The world needs more gamer girls.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

he has clever thread game ideas


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2010)

She's funny,cute and freindly. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

he's handsome, sweet and loves music! :happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

She's my pal.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> She's my pal.



and she's mine :happy:


also we have so much in common it's uncanny... same height, Alan Rickman, French movies...


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> and she's mine :happy:
> 
> 
> also we have so much in common it's uncanny... same height, Alan Rickman, French movies...




and I killed the thread again hahahahahahaha


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2010)

She doesn't kill threads _that_ easily...


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Has a gorgeous German Shepard.... on his lap!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 29, 2010)

Her blonde hair


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 29, 2010)

She is a sweetheart


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

she's the bestest...
and don't mess with her today grrrr


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Her laughing at me makes me laugh LOL


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 29, 2010)

Everything! Absolutely EVERYTHING!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Me too. <for realsies>:blush:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 29, 2010)

_Love the signature - seems well versed in Pig latin_


----------



## Proner (Sep 30, 2010)

Coolest guy here, and by far! Always nice with everyone :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 30, 2010)

He Bites! (Upon request  )


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 30, 2010)

She has a unique personality.


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 30, 2010)

She's a fellow Scorpio!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 30, 2010)

he has the coolest store and is always fun in the games threads


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 30, 2010)

Sweet, sweet, sweet, and supportive.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 30, 2010)

Posts awesome cakes for peoples birthdays.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

She is sweet, feisty, witty, gorgeous....and she is mah Momma Bird :happy::wubu:

Ooooh, Natalie is the most beautiful Aussie girl!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 30, 2010)

I love aussie women....


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 30, 2010)

Come on someone has to like something about me!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 30, 2010)

She's not afraid to say what's on her mind.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

He is very kind and supportive....and has an awesome crush list


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

She is on the same wave length as me - frighening


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

Hahaha, for you or for me? 

He is one of my sweetest friends in the UK, and a gentleman (when he isn't being cheeky)


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

She is psychic - huh not a gent when cheeky - I'm always a gentleman lol.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2010)

Enjoys reading -


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

Enjoys painting with a left handed paint brush


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

He is really a lovely guy :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

She is minxy with a capital M


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 30, 2010)

A great photographer :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2010)

Very photogenic!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2010)

takes a great picture and I wanna be like her when I grows up


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 1, 2010)

Her honesty


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2010)

her formspring questions really make me think wich is awesome and she is one of the bestest peoples on dimms


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2010)

She's a steel-cored,soft sweetie pie. :bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 1, 2010)

he is a very nice and clever person


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 1, 2010)

like Blonde big girls!


----------



## Mishty (Oct 1, 2010)

Fat is my kin ya'll!

She is the only _cousin_ I'd wanna kiss :kiss2:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 1, 2010)

makes me laugh so hard that I almost peed my pants! And yeah, we is kin folk! <hears Deliverance Banjos somewhere in background>


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 1, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> makes me laugh so hard that I almost peed my pants! And yeah, we is kin folk! <hears Deliverance Banjos somewhere in background>



Is one of the coolest and purrtiest kin-folk on here!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2010)

made me laugh out loud well done


----------



## Dromond (Oct 2, 2010)

What on Earth can be said that hasn't been said before? She's gorgeous, she's talented, she's nice, understanding, funny, leaves me speechless... I could go on and on. She's a rare one.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 2, 2010)

Inarguably one of the coolest guys on Dims.


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 2, 2010)

I like your location, "Invading Your Dreams and Looting Your Cookie Jar"

Made me smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2010)

I love that she is posting more and plays the games


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 2, 2010)

She is a strong person with a good heart.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2010)

She is a great Aunty and wonderful sister and has a heart of gold


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 3, 2010)

Always has a compliment to make someone's day brigher :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 3, 2010)

She's so sweet and has good things to say about people


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2010)

takes stunning pics of herself


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesomest bestie.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2010)

has lots of pearls of wisdom to share


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

She has incredible confidence


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 3, 2010)

Probably has incredible thingywhatsits.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 3, 2010)

Has posted over 1000 posts...


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2010)

she beat me to it!!! And she makes awesome youtube videos


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 3, 2010)

She's got spunk!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

She's got style.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 3, 2010)

He's cool and gracious


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2010)

she has a big heart


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2010)

Helps me pay it forward.


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 3, 2010)

She brings good luck.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 3, 2010)

He's nice...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

She represents pure ferfection


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> She represents pure ferfection



I love his spelling error here. 

No, really. I'm not kidding. It made me laugh.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

He has a wicked sense of humour


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

She has the most gorgeous pair of legs I've ever seen


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL, I love his wicked sense of humour too....you cheeky bugger!!


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

She has a heart of gold


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2010)

He's consistent.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 3, 2010)

shes.... 
I like....
well....

I just love this bitch. :wubu:

bitch = bad ass woman with a kick ass attitude.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2010)

She knows how much it turns me on when I get called a bitch :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 3, 2010)

One of the Funniest  and Sweetest BBW on DIMS :wubu: :wubu:- hope she makes it up to the next NJ Bash-


----------



## Mishty (Oct 3, 2010)

I just saw his guns on a pic thread:shocked:
...He's moving to my crush list. :blush:


HotyNYC


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2010)

I like the song in her signature.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2010)

Hope to see this Gorgeous Charm at the next NJ Bash


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 4, 2010)

He is a lovely person... so complimentary and encouraging.


----------



## lalatx (Oct 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous... obviously.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2010)

History fan...


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2010)

great guy, fantastic compliments, great guns nuff said


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Always so positive and encouraging to other posters, which is clear even if one doesn't interact directly with her. A ray of sunshine.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 4, 2010)

She has gorgeous blue eyes!


----------



## goatboy (Oct 4, 2010)

She's genuinely sweet and nice to everyone, even us creepy old guys.


----------



## imfree (Oct 4, 2010)

goatboy said:


> She's genuinely sweet and nice to everyone, even us creepy old guys.



I like that you're old and creepy like me, Goat boy!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 4, 2010)

He lives in Tennessee (which is my old stomping grounds) and has an appreciation for vintage electronics.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 4, 2010)

He just made me laugh like a crazy person on the confessions thread...



and he reminds me a of a manly Zoolander in his photo


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2010)

she is so awesome she already has a gold can of rep


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 4, 2010)

She always has lots of nice things to say.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Is from the UK... I love the UK!!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 4, 2010)

Sexiest Aussie ever.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2010)

omg no hair and a new avatar pic love it (although think I like him with hair better)


----------



## Proner (Oct 4, 2010)

One of the kindest person here and she lives in a country I love to visit one day!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 4, 2010)

I love the accent!


----------



## Mishty (Oct 4, 2010)

whenever I see her screen name I sing "Ammmmmmy what chu wanna do....I think I could stay with you for while...."


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2010)

she's gold baby gold


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 4, 2010)

Keeper of secrets and full of wisdom and love.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 4, 2010)

She apparently has some secrets out there .... now she's piqued my curiosity!


----------



## Mishty (Oct 4, 2010)

He's a Scoprio, and loves secrets....just like me.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 4, 2010)

She _did _have cute birds on her back... but now she is gone


----------



## Mishty (Oct 4, 2010)

my interwebs can't handle handle all the streaming video.

But I shall return someday, to see the AmazingAmy yawn and not answer the door, and look oh so Juno sexy doing so.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 4, 2010)

Mishty said:


> He's a Scoprio, and loves secrets....just like me.



It's good to be a Scorpio. 

View attachment hank scorpio.jpg


Love Mishty's posting style.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2010)

:bow::bow::bow:

ahhh Mr Scorpio, "its down in the hammock district"

(and cant rep you yet damn it willowmoon) 

has the best simpsons pics


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 4, 2010)

She knows...


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2010)

She also knows ... and I missed not seeing her at the BASH


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 4, 2010)

I love all the pics he's in from the bash!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 5, 2010)

She's more than a survivor, she kicks ass.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 5, 2010)

Also kicks ass ( especially in Hyde Park) :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2010)

he knows


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 5, 2010)

She shares my love for old-school "The Simpsons" episodes.


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 5, 2010)

A Simpsons fan! Nuff said.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 5, 2010)

Cool avatar!


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 5, 2010)

fascinating face, smile and eyes!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2010)

love the hat in is avatar pic


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 5, 2010)

is psychic! Special talent!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 5, 2010)

Probably has several people wishing she'd master their member.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 5, 2010)

ha ha ha... is very cheeky!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 5, 2010)

She can appreciate cheeky compliments


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 5, 2010)

He's so cute!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2010)

is a truly remarkable human being, and I love her dearly


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> is a truly remarkable human being, and I love her dearly



The same goes for you, Lovely Gal.:bow:


----------



## Proner (Oct 5, 2010)

Always a nice word for everyone :happy:


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2010)

Romain....he is a true gentleman. Charming, complimentary, funny, cute and completely adorable. A lovely person that I feel privileged to 'know'.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2010)

A fellow Briton!


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2010)

Excellent taste in clothes and confectionary


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hot red head!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 5, 2010)

She is sweet and funny :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 5, 2010)

She is sweet and has the Numbers 69 in her name...........what does that mean ?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 5, 2010)

Made me laugh in a perverted way.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 5, 2010)

she is sarcastic like me ...and I hope i beat LFW


----------



## calauria (Oct 5, 2010)

Has a nice smile.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 5, 2010)

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 5, 2010)

We have a lot in common.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 5, 2010)

makes me laugh :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 5, 2010)

Always good to have a "warped" sense of humor :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 5, 2010)

He is such a sweetie....and he would like to feed me chocolate. Great combo


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2010)

she is lovely and I love that she is making youtube videos again


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 5, 2010)

mah Chicklet :wubu:

SA's too fast! SA has stunning skin


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 5, 2010)

mah Momma Bird...and my lovely and dear friend :wubu:
I love her perverted laughter too!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 6, 2010)

She enjoys puzzles & games as much as I do!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 6, 2010)

Very flattering to the ladies.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 6, 2010)

But my comments are always genuine ...... 

Still the sexiest Aussie .... guessing that won't change anytime soon.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2010)

too many things to name, he does give great compliments and there is the whole old school simpsons thing!


----------



## Proner (Oct 6, 2010)

Became addict to her great formspring's questions!


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 6, 2010)

Proner said:


> Became addict to her great formspring's questions!



Great hair and glasses


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2010)

always see where he is from and get "oh how I wish again i was in michigan" stuck in my head ahhhh old school type musicals he brings back happy memories


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2010)

Talks to me before she goes to bed and when she wakes up. <me too> 
We are so close she is even my buddy in my dreams.


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Talks to me before she goes to bed and when she wakes up. <me too>
> We are so close she is even my buddy in my dreams.



That she can love her friend that much. Sweet.:bow:


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 6, 2010)

I remember him 'till I joined this forum!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm glad he's back and posting again


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 6, 2010)

Now I'm starting to get a complex.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2010)

no, sweetie...you're adorable.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 6, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 6, 2010)

Has panache!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 6, 2010)

He is huggable, and makes me laugh out loud


----------



## Dromond (Oct 6, 2010)

Is such a pretty bird! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2010)

I say it all the time but I mean it. He's just awesome.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome and sweet .. awaiting her next foodie pic


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 6, 2010)

He has VERY nice looking arms :smitten:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 6, 2010)

Mah Chicklet! Too sweet, pretty, and adorable! :wubu:

And I'm gonna beat her with my wings if she doesn't give me the info.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 6, 2010)

She's a Sweetheart!!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2010)

Gorgeous Lady :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: with an awesome tattoo - and despite my two left feet- we will get that slow dance at the next Bash


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 6, 2010)

I love getting Tony in this.... he is so sweet! And buff!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2010)

Always look Hot n Gorgeous :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: - and ... a wonderful accent


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

totally knows how to compliment the sexy dimms ladies


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wants to be the singing nun... lol


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

haha she makes me laugh you try getting hit on by a string of sumbmissive type guys and tell me you wouldnt feel the same way lol


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Submissive = perfect!!! 


Spirit Angel likes to be the submissive one!! Woot woot!!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Submissive = perfect!!!
> 
> 
> Spirit Angel likes to be the submissive one!! Woot woot!!



sorry convulsing in laughter thats quite an assumption lol mayby I like to just be in the moment ever think of that missy 


She makes wild unsubstatiated claims


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2010)

Lives in the moment, and her moments seem to be quite saucy lately. :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Lives in the moment, and her moments seem to be quite saucy lately. :eat2:



laughing soooo much now


makes me laugh always a good thing


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks like a blues brother! Yum!


Ha ha.. Not spirit angle...
She is talented


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 7, 2010)

I like she post often, so we can see her nice smile on avatar!


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 7, 2010)

I know nothing, but I did look at his profile and hes pretty cute.


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 7, 2010)

I like today it's her birthday..and she can have a party!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

hes a cutie


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 7, 2010)

Ain't she the kindest girl ever? I think so.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

awwwwwww

doesnt he own the coolest retro game store ever ---- yes I think so


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 7, 2010)

She is a truly gentle soul


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hot boy in glasses!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Hot boy in glasses!




A hot girl...in anything


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 7, 2010)

He's sweet


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 7, 2010)

she's always nice with me!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 7, 2010)

he has a cool hat


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> he has a cool hat



He has a very agreeable signature... and great smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

she is stunningly beautiful outside and inside and far to adorable


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

I love her taste in clothes and admire her many talents.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

i love her quirky new avatar


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 7, 2010)

She is wise & down to earth


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 7, 2010)

She's one badass chick


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

she is more awesome than she knows


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 7, 2010)

makes people happy


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

She'd become one of my best mates if we ever hung out in person!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 7, 2010)

awwww... she would be a blast to hang out with (maybe a bit of trouble too) haha


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 7, 2010)

it seems so fascinating on her pic


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

He's rocking that hat.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 7, 2010)

I know what a grand time we would have with a couple cheap bags of Halloween candy and some Bombay Sapphire Gin dirrrrrty martinis chock full of big ole green olives.... y'know, might wanna stop by the Greek Grocers for one of those big old Greek trays of olives. I feel like 'xperimenting.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 7, 2010)

she likes grits and grease


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 7, 2010)

likes chubbygirls in skinnyjeans :wubu::wubu: :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

I just want to say Tony is awesomely hot. That is all.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 7, 2010)

she helped me be a pillar of the community :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 7, 2010)

She gives me reps for pictures..........which they don't really deserve


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

Awwww his new avatar is adorable.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 7, 2010)

she likes gravy


----------



## CPProp (Oct 7, 2010)

She has a lot of L's in her name............and I think she might give one 'ell. Lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2010)

I almost thought that was Kermit on his avatar. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2010)

he is gonna miss me when I am away for almost two weeks


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 8, 2010)

She is so kind and caring... she'd be perfect as a kinky nurse


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2010)

He is my friend and that is a lot.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 8, 2010)

She's got attitude


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 8, 2010)

She is kinda spunky herself!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm just noticing she has a snarky side and I love it!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 8, 2010)

There is nothing like a bit of Lainy to brighten up my day!

btw...the snark does not last long, and it takes a lot to make it surface lol


----------



## CPProp (Oct 8, 2010)

She has gorgeous eyes and looks to have scratchy nails oooooooooh


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2010)

Cool avatar- I was also wondering if that was Kermit


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2010)

Playing catch-up around the threads with Tony is like slow-dancing.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 8, 2010)

She's my friend.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes I am. And he's my friend too.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, I am.

And I'm envious of that yellow can!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah but look how many posts it took.

He made me laugh twice today on a day where I'm feeling neglected and taken for granted and tired of bullshit. Thanks, buddy.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2010)

she inspires me, I am going to miss our daily chats whilst I am away


----------



## Mathias (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll miss her while she's gone! I always like reading the nice things she says about everyone.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2010)

he is a wonderful young man whom I have a lot of affection and respect for


----------



## Mathias (Oct 9, 2010)

She's a wonderful woman!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2010)

I will miss seeing his kooky fb status's while I am away


----------



## Mathias (Oct 9, 2010)

I love that she makes bears!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2010)

Bear Fan and a great debater


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 9, 2010)

Doughboy rules!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 9, 2010)

Guys from the Netherlands are hot.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 9, 2010)

That CP is Pandering to some one


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 9, 2010)

Why thank you CP! I like the panda avatar!

(Is there a new trend going on? I noticed a lot of Dimmers suddenly have pandas as their avatar. I suspect that CastingPearls is the trendsetter. )


Edit: I also like frogs, CProp. The Netherlands is sometimes nicknamed 'Frog country' (Kikkerlandje)!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL what a great signature - wonder if Gravy will be included 

And yes... we appear to be having a "Panda Avatar" epidemic


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 9, 2010)

He's a positive force in the forums :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 9, 2010)

I like that she doesn't give up.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 9, 2010)

Is awesome


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 9, 2010)

great sense of humor


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 9, 2010)

She is so dammed lovely and funny... we would so be friends if we lived in the same country... :happy:






:kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 10, 2010)

Such a sweet girl, and very beautiful.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2010)

Loved her YouTube video!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2010)

i love her


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Oct 10, 2010)

full of awesomeness!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 10, 2010)

Posts ghostly pictures...


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2010)

Has excellent fashion sense and a great teacher


----------



## Proner (Oct 10, 2010)

:happy:Amazing person


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2010)

has a fantastic imagination


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 10, 2010)

she's one of the more present here and I like it!


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool outfit! He's a much better dresser than I am.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2010)

he is mysterious and very cool


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2010)

She's a shining beacon.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 10, 2010)

I like reading his opinions on things.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 10, 2010)

He's one of the nicest guys on this board.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2010)

She's faithful keeping this thread alive.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 10, 2010)

Her signature pays tribute to one of the greatest Warner Brothers Foodie Cartoons ever... 'The Chow Hound' :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 10, 2010)

He's awesome!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 10, 2010)

She is one sassy lady


----------



## Mathias (Oct 10, 2010)

She's a great friend to me and others here!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 10, 2010)

Class act - always supportive of our lovely BBW


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 10, 2010)

Likes strong women


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2010)

She is an amazingly strong, woman who is a loyal and loving friend


----------



## CPProp (Oct 11, 2010)

She has a lovely giggle


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 11, 2010)

he has the cutest froggy avatar


----------



## Mathias (Oct 12, 2010)

Apparently, she likes my sense of humor.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 12, 2010)

He does not make hasty decisions....he weighs up the pros and cons to make the right choices. And he is a sweetie


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 12, 2010)

Bow Chicka Wow Wow!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 12, 2010)

His knowledge of Banjo Tooie was not only impressive, but extremely useful!  <3


----------



## Proner (Oct 12, 2010)

Retro gaming queen and have amazing photography skills. Oh and super cute :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2010)

he is very wise for his age


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 12, 2010)

And she is very wise at any age ....


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2010)

awwwww

I love his new tag line although thinking we need a volunteer to test it out and a big vat of milk 

and that he makes me say awwwwww


----------



## Mathias (Oct 12, 2010)

I like that she's going on a spiritual trip, even though I'll miss her when she's gone. That sounds really awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2010)

aww huggles 

Just think of all the fun I will have to catch up on when I get back


I love everything about him what is not to love


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

I admire that she's going on a meditation retreat.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 12, 2010)

Love the new avatar Elaine!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 12, 2010)

has a sharp wit


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 12, 2010)

I like her lack of subtlety in her avatar pic.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 12, 2010)

I liked his shaved head
subtlety has never been my strong suite


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 12, 2010)

She sticks out the middle finger very nicely


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

She's like.....TOTALLY brown-eyed!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

He's my SASSY!!!! Hey pal!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

She has an awesome personality 
And I'm sure she's even more awesome in person than in writing!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 13, 2010)

I love her unique style..


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 13, 2010)

like her for how she write in all the forum


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 13, 2010)

nikola090 said:


> like her for how she write in all the forum



He looks pretty damn cool in his avatar.....love the hat :happy:


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 13, 2010)

He's from Yorkshire. (I love a northern accent!)


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 13, 2010)

likes scrabble... meee tooo


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice avatar :wubu: wonderful accent


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

I love his new avatar


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 13, 2010)

There is nothing I don't like about this woman!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I love his new avatar



She's gloriously glamorous :bow:


EDIT: LittleFairyWren got in before me......she's got a wonderful accent and is a great presence on the boards.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 14, 2010)

Best looking Dims guy from the U.K. !!!


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 14, 2010)

He likes playing the 'change a letter' games.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 14, 2010)

Seems like a real sweetheart.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Seems like a real sweetheart.



After all the madness a month or so ago with the 'kill bart' avatars....he went back, thankfully, to the great Joliet Jake! God bless you and your liking of the Blues Brothers! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 14, 2010)

He has lovely blue eyes.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 14, 2010)

mah Chicklet :wubu: And she lets me bitch :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww, she is mah best girl! And she is mah Momma Bird :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 14, 2010)

She gives love a bad name


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya hah, I eat men for brekkie.......NOT!

He has a knack for putting me in a good mood, and he knows how to handle a marshmallow


----------



## Mathias (Oct 14, 2010)

One of my best friends here! Total sweetie!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 14, 2010)

he is just a great friend and amazing young man


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

She's cheering me up today.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww, sorry you're having a bad day! ((((((Hugs))))))

Elaine is awesome.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 14, 2010)

Mathias is awesome too. Never has a bad word to say about anyone.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 14, 2010)

The layed back look


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 14, 2010)

He is very sweet, and I love his photos


----------



## CPProp (Oct 14, 2010)

She is a brilliant artist


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

I like her new avatar sig.
EDA: and his froggy


----------



## CPProp (Oct 14, 2010)

She acknowledges everything - even a wee frog :kiss2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 14, 2010)

He takes the most _beautiful_ photographs, which always take my breath away.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 14, 2010)

She has the most perfect red hair!


----------



## CPProp (Oct 14, 2010)

She has a quite accent


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2010)

I love his location


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 15, 2010)

I like that she's only 2 posts shy of 3,500 -- and she joined in March 2010 !!! Holy Hell !!!!


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 15, 2010)

like that he answers to all the topic in a time


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I like that she's only 2 posts shy of 3,500 -- and she joined in March 2010 !!! Holy Hell !!!!



omg this is one post over that love that your more observant than me!!1 damn it wish I had known would have saved it for trow lol oh well



I love that he seems like a total sweetie and am enjoying getting to know him on the boards


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2010)

That I get to send B'day wishes on this thread and a BIG (((((HUG)))))

*and how the hell did she get so much rep in such a short time - well deserved and bravo* :bow: :bow:


----------



## Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

His personality; he is very nice; and his muscles! (especially his biceps!)


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 16, 2010)

She seems very nice


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2010)

she is awesome and she wished me happy birthday wich makes me love her more


----------



## Proner (Oct 16, 2010)

She's incredibly sweet.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

He has no idea how charming he really is. Which is, in itself, even more charming.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 16, 2010)

she is feisty, beautiful and intelligent and I love her


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2010)

she is awesome and showed us swamps and creatures and things


----------



## Mathias (Oct 16, 2010)

She's celebrating her birthday today!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2010)

One of the great guys in DIMS - plus has an awesome smile :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2010)

He looks great in red!!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 16, 2010)

she has the cutest aussie voice


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 16, 2010)

Has a body to die for!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 17, 2010)

one of the most lovable, huggable guys on dimms (who also cracks me up)


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 17, 2010)

She is forgiving of totally moronic stuff ups lol


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 17, 2010)

One of my favorites who frequents "The Lounge!"


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 17, 2010)

He is an allround' nice guy!!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 17, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> He is an allround' nice guy!!



<Looks around room> ..... oh, you mean ME? 

She's just drop dead gorgeous. Scientific fact. :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 17, 2010)

He's sweet


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 17, 2010)

She's fabulous


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 17, 2010)

She always has such nice things to say about my photos


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 17, 2010)

Panda aficionado.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2010)

I Like his Signature, of course!


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 17, 2010)

I like her Deviations!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 17, 2010)

he has a great sense of humour and is an all round great guy


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 17, 2010)

It was her birthday this week!
Sorry I was I little late with my congratulations. I hope you've had a good time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2010)

He'll fork for wood  

[/Cough]

I Mean, I like that he's so friendly!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

She's young and has her whole life ahead of her and that really is wonderful.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

She's young too, and likes gravy!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2010)

His posts always make me giggle, and his avatar is freaking ADORABLE.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 17, 2010)

she is soo freaking adorable, and she has freckles like me


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 17, 2010)

she has an increadable energy/aura.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 17, 2010)

She's Fantabulous!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 17, 2010)

She's gorgeous


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 17, 2010)

She's really sweet.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 18, 2010)

Love the avatar :wubu: and the signature :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I love that he met the Million Dollar Man and Big Sexy Kevin Nash.... Colour me jealous.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 18, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful -- and she has a matching personality, to boot!


----------



## Proner (Oct 18, 2010)

Amazing guy and king of retro gaming!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 18, 2010)

I love his new avatar!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 18, 2010)

I love her new avatar pirate pandas rule the seas


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2010)

She's beautiful and creative. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 18, 2010)

He's hilarious! 
:}


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2010)

She appreciates my bizarre sense of humour (seriously,thanks!).


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 19, 2010)

I like his taste in music.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 19, 2010)

He is always missed when he isnt around plus he is full of great fribbles


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 19, 2010)

she is obviously a very strong person


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 19, 2010)

She is a Floridian now, and pretty darn beautiful to boot.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 19, 2010)

I like that he said such nice things and lives in the panhandle where they actually get an Autumn in FL 


ps- I will NEVER be a Floridian .. it says so on my location!! haha


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2010)

She's a lot of fun,and she has a pretty smile! :happy:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 20, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> She's a lot of fun,and she has a pretty smile! :happy:



Seems to be a fan of horror and the creepy.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 20, 2010)

He's Canadian


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2010)

She just made me LOL with her new signature.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

She's a great listener... or should I say reader?


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 20, 2010)

Fantastically quirky....and I mean quirky in a good way


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2010)

Quiet but very deep. Also, photogenic.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Quiet but very deep. Also, photogenic.



Fabulously glamorous and far more photogenic than I am


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 20, 2010)

He's a total hunk, and a total sweetheart! 
:blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 20, 2010)

She has attitude


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 20, 2010)

she has a cool zoom zoom zoomy car


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

His occupation shows that he's nobody but himself and he seems to do well being that


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2010)

He is picking the next youtube topic YAY


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2010)

She is a patient and tolerant friend. :bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 20, 2010)

she is wicked awesome! :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

She likes to go for walks, like me, and she's so beautiful and always smiling... what's not to adore about her?


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2010)

he is too adorable and I love his youtube videos


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 20, 2010)

I just watched her last YT video, and I _adore _her laugh.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2010)

she is adorable and sexy and popular and such a sweetie whats not to like


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

She is great at giving complimets! If I am _too_ adorable... then what is she? I don't know if I know the word for that.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> She is great at giving complimets! If I am _too_ adorable... then what is she? I don't know if I know the word for that.



awww such a sweetie and a ramones fan just awesomeness itself


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 20, 2010)

She's a really sweet, kind and gacious person who's always willing to lend a helping hand


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 20, 2010)

I like that he's back posting more! I missed him :blush:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 20, 2010)

He's a Yorkshire lad!

EDIT: LOL, damn Princess, you beat me!

She's speedy quick!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 20, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> He's a Yorkshire lad!
> 
> EDIT: LOL, damn Princess, you beat me!
> 
> She's speedy quick!



She's a brit too! and a very lovely one at that


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

He is a very sweet and caring guy. I'd love to be half the man he is.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 20, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> He is a very sweet and caring guy. I'd love to be half the man he is.



He's a great guy, and is too harsh on himself...at the VERY least you're as much a man as I am


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 20, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> He's a great guy, and is too harsh on himself...at the VERY least you're as much a man as I am



Amazing in every way =] And sexy as all hell.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 20, 2010)

She does more than just post hot pics.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 20, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Amazing in every way =] And sexy as all hell.



I'm can't even put into words just how stunningly wonderful she is...:blush:


EDIT: Sassy is my favorite BHM Brother


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 20, 2010)

He makes me laugh, the kind that gives me a stitch :happy:

Oopsie....that was for Sassy.


@ Rellis....he has a lovely and kind soul.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2010)

She's a warm friend.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 20, 2010)

She obv likes purple. Which is an amazing colour!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 20, 2010)

hilarious and witty


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2010)

Has an adorable accent


----------



## Mathias (Oct 20, 2010)

Always there with the nicest complements!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 21, 2010)

Has an ever-present and very welcoming smile


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cute guy in glasses... whats not to like??



:kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 21, 2010)

hehe I have the urge to say Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi oi oi

but beyond that she is a very interesting and awesome woman


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 21, 2010)

Didn't go away so I didn't have to miss her


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 21, 2010)

she is luscious...ooo lala


----------



## Mishty (Oct 21, 2010)

She's just sweet as sugar covered bubble gum..... of course that bubble gum is spicy cinnamon flavored.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 21, 2010)

She's cute, big and blonde. And she is adorable as hell too. Superb girl


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> She's cute, big and blonde. And she is adorable as hell too. Superb girl



He's a fellow gentleman, and I'd love to have a pint with him someday (of course mine would be a pint of Coke though )


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 21, 2010)

he is a very interesting and layered chappy


----------



## CPProp (Oct 21, 2010)

She has a face that I would like to paint..............Not sure what colour though


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 21, 2010)

He is a charming friend, and very supportive.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 21, 2010)

*LOOOOOOVVVVVVE HERRRRRR*!!!:wubu::happy:


That is all.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

SHE'S a total sweetheart _and_ gorgeous to boot! :}


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2010)

She's such a cutie-pie and cherrylicious!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 21, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's a total sweetheart _and_ gorgeous to boot! :}





I hope you were talking about CPProp?!!!? Cuz I'ze a girly! hahahahaha


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2010)

But you ARE a total sweetheart and gorgeous to boot! LOL


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> But you ARE a total sweetheart and gorgeous to boot! LOL



I know you are but what am I??!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

SHE is a SHE! 
:blush: Sorry, Sweetpea!  I'm not tired at all, right?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 21, 2010)

She is a retro gamer girl-also,she is very sweet. :wubu:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 21, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I hope you were talking about CPProp?!!!? Cuz I'ze a girly! hahahahaha



Thanks for clearing that one up.......I knew it could not be me


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 21, 2010)

So silly!
---


----------



## CPProp (Oct 21, 2010)

She is a loverly bird.......with lots of birds


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 21, 2010)

he is funny and charming


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

Even when she's telling people off, She's as sweet as cake! 
[M'mmmm...cake..]


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 21, 2010)

she wears holy clothing like me


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2010)

She's amazing and unbelievably talented.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 22, 2010)

Very supportive person...


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 22, 2010)

Here's a bit of dialogue which appears in the movie "My Blue Heaven" which applies to Aust99:

Vincent 'Vinnie' Antonelli: You know, it's dangerous for you to be here in the frozen food section. 
Shaldeen: Why is that? 
Vincent 'Vinnie' Antonelli: Because you could melt all this stuff.

Yup. Quoted for truth.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 22, 2010)

A VERY VERY VERY flattering gentleman...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 22, 2010)

She has a great smile


----------



## Dromond (Oct 22, 2010)

She's got attitude in a good way.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 22, 2010)

He is a master of one-liners, and has a great pic of him kissing his wife in his profile.  (There, that's a two-fer!)


----------



## imfree (Oct 22, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> He is a master of one-liners, and has a great pic of him kissing his wife in his profile.  (There, that's a two-fer!)



She is lovely and appreciates that which is/those who are also lovely.:bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 22, 2010)

He's AWESOME and his knowledge of musical technology always makes me giggle. 

:}


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 22, 2010)

She's totally cute and adorable :blush:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 22, 2010)

He is a very kind and intelligent man!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 22, 2010)

I love absolutely everything about her :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 22, 2010)

mah Chicklet and confidant :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 22, 2010)

she is sassy-pants


----------



## CPProp (Oct 22, 2010)

She is that lady in Red


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2010)

I love his new avatar!


----------



## calauria (Oct 22, 2010)

freaky avatar!!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 22, 2010)

she is beautiful


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 22, 2010)

She adores me!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 22, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> she is beautiful



Sweet and sexy, a fabulous combination 


EDIT: Damn you Sassy....he's a fantastically quirky ray of light in the BHM world


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 22, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Sweet and sexy, a fabulous combination



Why thanks Rellis, you stud!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 22, 2010)

No one else could get away with calling themselves Lord Sexington of Bigwang, like Sassy!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 22, 2010)

She enjoys Bigwang, my estate.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 22, 2010)

he's a good friend


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 22, 2010)

Is strong and capable and lovely.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Is strong and capable and lovely.



Apparently he's now a Lord.....well he's alot funnier and a damn sight better looking that all the other old giffers that call themselves that


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 22, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Apparently he's now a Lord.....well he's alot funnier and a damn sight better looking that all the other old giffers that call themselves that




Spectacular in every way- sweet, gentle, and far too lovable.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2010)

Her user name makes me think of flowers....and I love flowers


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 23, 2010)

Has a lovely face. Probably has a lovely everything else too, but we will never know *sad music plays in background..... Sassy stares into the middle distance*


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Has a lovely face. Probably has a lovely everything else too, but we will never know *sad music plays in background..... Sassy stares into the middle distance*



Hahahaha....carry on like that, and I will choke one of these days. I must not drink or eat whilst surfing Dims 

Sassy is a HOOT!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 23, 2010)

What's not to like? She's great!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2010)

He's a very sweet friend, with such a good heart


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 23, 2010)

Her posts always make me smile, she's a really sweet and warm person


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 23, 2010)

He's a total sweetheart, and from a country I've always wanted to visit. 
The Fact That He's Really Cute Doesn't Hurt, Either.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 23, 2010)

she is adorable and creative


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 23, 2010)

She has the patience of a Saint :bow:


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 23, 2010)

He wants to become a writer. That's cool! What kind of genre are you thinking of, Rellis?


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 23, 2010)

Check your PM's 007

....He clearly takes an interest in other people


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the PM, Rellis. Looks interesting.

Rellis is from Yorkshire. I visited the Yorkshire region last year and I loved the cities and the natural scenery.
My only regret is that I haven't flown with Yorkshire Airlines yet.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 23, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Thanks for the PM, Rellis. Looks interesting.
> 
> Rellis is from Yorkshire. I visited the Yorkshire region last year and I loved the cities and the natural scenery.
> My only regret is that I haven't flown with Yorkshire Airlines yet.



He's been to Gods Own County (and liked it) so he obviously has good taste too


----------



## CPProp (Oct 23, 2010)

He's a fellow countryman


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2010)

Love the Avatar.... It's Penfold doesn't get any better and Danger Mouse was one of my fav cartoons...


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2010)

He appreciates a fine quote :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 23, 2010)

She's very artistic.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 23, 2010)

she is in cockney terms a pearly Queen............. how are your sewing skills for all those buttons


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2010)

My sewing skills are basically limited to sewing on buttons, so it fits!


His posts frequently require me to Google or Wiki (fun)


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My sewing skills are basically limited to sewing on buttons, so it fits!
> 
> 
> His posts frequently require me to Google or Wiki (fun)



Her insults make me blush


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 24, 2010)

I like that he posts so much, it shows he's enthusiastic and confident in expressing himself.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 24, 2010)

He is a true gentleman and a good friend


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 24, 2010)

She's a great friend also, always willing to listen and help a friend in need.


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 24, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> She's a great friend also, always willing to listen and help a friend in need.



Absolutely everything. He's almost TOO perfect.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Absolutely everything. He's almost TOO perfect.



Takes a good pic


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2010)

I have to give him credit for tenacity.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2010)

Her avatar and signature pictures are overloaded with cuteness!


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 24, 2010)

Is good at making me think on the Change a Letter word games.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 24, 2010)

Scrabble's on of my favorite games too!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 25, 2010)

It's always good to see him here and on FB.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It's always good to see him here and on FB.



Her posts make me laugh so hard at times I poot


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2010)

He's... Interesting to say the least.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 25, 2010)

One of the coolest guys here on Dims!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 25, 2010)

He's a really cool guy too, and his posts are always good to read


----------



## Proner (Oct 25, 2010)

Great guy, fellow soccer fan and always have nice words for everyone


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 25, 2010)

He's a sweety, and lets me help plot revenge against Mr. Sandman [that jerk]


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's a sweety, and lets me help plot revenge against Mr. Sandman [that jerk]



She's just too sweet....but she has a very nice cheeky side too


----------



## imfree (Oct 25, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> She's just too sweet....but she has a very nice cheeky side too



He's a cool Guy with an appreciation for a great, cuddle-magnet, kinda' Gal!:bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 25, 2010)

A consistant and interesting presence on these boards, both welcomed attributes in my mind.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 25, 2010)

Finds something nice to say about everyone.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 25, 2010)

I totally LOVE the colour of her fingernails right now!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2010)

Never has a negative thing to say about people here!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 25, 2010)

It's his birthday!


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Oct 26, 2010)

she is a loyal friend, and will always stand up for a friend in need.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 26, 2010)

She has very beautiful eyes!


----------



## Linda (Oct 26, 2010)

She has a big heart and is the bestest stalker a girl could ever have.


----------



## IrishBBWQueen (Oct 26, 2010)

She has the most amazing hazel eyes!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks frankly astounding for her age.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

Has a lot of sense for someone HIS age.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 26, 2010)

She is ridiculously photogenic!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 26, 2010)

Creative tagline under his name!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Creative tagline under his name!



Loads of posts and not a single one saying anything bad about somebody else.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 26, 2010)

It turns out, that he is a pretty good cook


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

She likes all my links on Facebook


----------



## CPProp (Oct 26, 2010)

She has to google to see what I mean ........such fun


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 26, 2010)

He has a soft side, that he keeps tucked away.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 26, 2010)

She has uncontrollable eye lashes........ she can lash me any day lol


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2010)

Love the Avatar and the signature


----------



## CPProp (Oct 26, 2010)

Signature reminds me of the pilsbury dough boy advertisments.....of may years ago


----------



## Magusz (Oct 26, 2010)

He has a funny avatar picture


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

Is participating. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Magusz (Oct 26, 2010)

(thank you)
She has a sexy profile picture...i can't stop looking to her eyes, they're hypnotic lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2010)

Has an eye for beautiful women!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 26, 2010)

He has a love of words and music, and keeps me company some mornings


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 26, 2010)

*swoon*


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 27, 2010)

He will make a young lady very happy one day


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 27, 2010)

This Gorgeous Young Lady :wubu: is due to make some lucky guy very Happy :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 27, 2010)

He posts the most stunning croissants. :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 27, 2010)

Her post are just stunning :wubu: and easy on the eyes :smitten:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 27, 2010)

Is delicious, has amazing arms, and then, of course, the baked goods. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 27, 2010)

Is a tough cookie and is fiercely loyal.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Oct 27, 2010)

has the cutest little cupcake thingy in her signature.


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 27, 2010)

Very sexy profile pic.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Always nice and welcoming


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 27, 2010)

He's my favorite poster from the U.K. and I hope things turn around good for him.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 27, 2010)

He's been supportive when i felt down (but now i'm feeling happy again ), something i'm grateful for especially since we don't really know each other. It's the sign of a truly great person.


----------



## Proner (Oct 27, 2010)

Very cool guy and a very good writer


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 27, 2010)

he is a very well balanced and wise young man


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 27, 2010)

she my friend


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 27, 2010)

lives in Las Vegas...where it is dry and near the Rockies


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 27, 2010)

I like that she enjoys MST3K as much as I do, maybe more!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 27, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I like that she enjoys MST3K as much as I do, maybe more!





wayyyyy more!! haha I like his MST3K quote and he is good looking to boot!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful smile. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 27, 2010)

He is has a very gentle nature, and loves to read the classics.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 27, 2010)

Bow chicka Wow wow!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2010)

He made me laugh with that last post! Hoo-boy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 27, 2010)

A quiet voice in a world of madness.

(He was a quiet man.....heh)


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 28, 2010)

She's invading my dreams... and I'm enjoying it. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 28, 2010)

I like that he is 100% Himself. :}


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 28, 2010)

She's already crossed the 3,000 posts level in a relatively short period of time. Congrats, YPP! 

AND.......she's a fellow retro gamer like me!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 28, 2010)

I -FINALLY- realized what this "MST3K" thing is, and it made me giggle that he quoted it in his signature! [/Used to be a fan. Long long time ago]

So he's officially Wincake with Awesomesauce. 
(As if the fact that I can't rep him, and haven't been able to for months, isn't proof enough. ]


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 28, 2010)

Would love to play around with her


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 28, 2010)

makes me laugh and love the avatar


----------



## IrishBBWQueen (Oct 28, 2010)

has a gorgeous smile & sparkley eyes!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 28, 2010)

She has beautiful thick hair, and I want it!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok, slightly disturbed.

^^^ does not want to steal MY scalp.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL....you crazy ass! He just made me laugh like a loon


----------



## IrishBBWQueen (Oct 28, 2010)

has a really pretty user name


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 28, 2010)

she is very pretty and my name's origin is from her country :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 28, 2010)

She is my adorable friend, B! I luff her :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 28, 2010)

Would make an amazing gingerbread woman.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 28, 2010)

gives LFW the most marvelous flirts!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 28, 2010)

She sings like an angel :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 28, 2010)

She hangs with the singles. We love her for it.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 29, 2010)

What's not to like about him?! Just an all round fantastic guy :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2010)

He seems very down-to-earth - someone I could have a drink with. Lovely bloke! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2010)

He has a very gentle soul, and he loves his doggies


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 29, 2010)

She slips me e-choccies


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 29, 2010)

Is a gravy connaisseuse!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2010)

Knows how to swing a club.....that's a handy skill for a guy


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 29, 2010)

Likes the way I swing my club.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 29, 2010)

He's Lord Sexington!!!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 29, 2010)

Extremely nice, and will put someone in check if she has to.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Extremely nice, and will put someone in check if she has to.



He's quite active in Hyde Park....which means he's got far more patience than I have because I refuse to go in there anymore. He remains a very nice guy too, even though that place has a tendency to bring out the worst in people.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 30, 2010)

Quite possibly the nicest guy here on Dims!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 30, 2010)

Also one of the coolest guys in Dims and fellow NFL fan :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 30, 2010)

The packaging and the sweet creamy center.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 30, 2010)

She would be an amazing thing to find in your cookie jar!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 30, 2010)

I love his profile picture....priceless expression


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 30, 2010)

A very classy guy who always have the best intentions and a great, caring heart


----------



## Mathias (Oct 30, 2010)

Pretty classy guy himself!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 30, 2010)

SQUEE!!! Matt! I love your avatar!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 30, 2010)

She posts some wicked looking food pics, that have my mouth watering.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 30, 2010)

She is such an angel
If I had to describe her in one word, it would have been *angel*


----------



## Mathias (Oct 30, 2010)

A fellow lover of chocolate!

Whoops! Scorsese stands up for his beliefs!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Let's not fight

Everybody was kung fu fighting


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 30, 2010)

He gives very lovely compliments :blush:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 30, 2010)

Likes lovely compliments and nonsensical ones too.

Tu es un pamplemousse!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 30, 2010)

Love the signature ... I think Dims has come under a wave of "Princesses" "Kings" "Lords" and "Emperors"


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 30, 2010)

You say that as though it's a bad thing 

East coast legend.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 30, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> You say that as though it's a bad thing
> 
> East coast legend.



*N*ope it's all good :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 30, 2010)

His panda avatar really suits him!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 31, 2010)

Mathias' Panda Avatar looks like it's ready to rumble :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 31, 2010)

Strong pandas are HOT! Flex for me, baby!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 31, 2010)

Such a strong and positive presence on these boards that it feels like she's been here years. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 31, 2010)

He helps out damsels in distress


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 31, 2010)

Mah Chickie Doodle :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:She's funny, beautiful, loving, and the best ever! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 31, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> He helps out damsels in distress



Hehe, she's an absolute sweetie :happy:

EDIT: MizzSnakeBite got in there before me......and judging by her post she has a lot of love to give hehe


----------



## CPProp (Oct 31, 2010)

like me in previous years - forgot to but his clocks back to GMT


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 31, 2010)

CPProp said:


> like me in previous years - forgot to but his clocks back to GMT



Possibly an older version of me....surely this couldnt be a bad thing in the slightest


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 31, 2010)

Great Guy and a wrestling fan ......


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 31, 2010)

He's a true gentleman!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 31, 2010)

Appreciates two things that I enjoy HUGs and Chocolate :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 31, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Appreciates two things that I enjoy HUGs and Chocolate :wubu: :wubu:



He enjoys chocolate! :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 31, 2010)

Could be a "balm cake" like me lol.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 31, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Could be a "balm cake" like me lol.



It's probably a bad sign i know what you mean 

He's a fellow Englishman! God knows we need more of us around here


----------



## CPProp (Oct 31, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> It's probably a bad sign i know what you mean
> 
> He's a fellow Englishman! God knows we need more of us around here



he calls me an Englishman rather than the usual British - full marks for that


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 31, 2010)

I really like his avatar.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 1, 2010)

I like that I can't find anything to hate about her. She's great!


----------



## IrishBBWQueen (Nov 1, 2010)

I love Po!!


----------



## Proner (Nov 1, 2010)

She lives in an amzing country!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 1, 2010)

I like his new avatar! Is it because of your noisy neighbors?


----------



## Proner (Nov 1, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I like his new avatar! Is it because of your noisy neighbors?



Mostly yes, I have a very noisy upper neighbour and just up my bedroom live a teen in her "crisis" so there's basically ears' piercing yells and techno very loud.

One of the amazing Dims guy :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 1, 2010)

I like that he's in Panda Rehab.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 1, 2010)

She's a feisty chica who makes out with whoever she pleases!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 1, 2010)

He's got a fantastic sense of humour


----------



## IrishBBWQueen (Nov 1, 2010)

He's a BHM!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 1, 2010)

She is very sweet and creative! :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 2, 2010)

Love his creepy avatars!


----------



## TinyTum (Nov 2, 2010)

He plays and chooses awkward words for the Change a Letter games.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 2, 2010)

I like seeing her participation in the "Change-A-Letter" section as well ... plus she's a self-proclaimed Scrabble addict !!


----------



## TinyTum (Nov 2, 2010)

Because he just gave me some rep points.


----------



## Agent 007 (Nov 2, 2010)

She does a lot of charitable work. I have great respect for people who do that. Kudos, TinyTum!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 2, 2010)

He likes rock music and action films....excellent combination


----------



## Linda (Nov 2, 2010)

His awesomeness!! All the way around. :blush:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 2, 2010)

:wubu: I don't like her.....I LOVE her!!!:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2010)

She is just lovely. But she brings out the stalker in me 



Whoopsie daisies, MzDee beat me to it!

Well, MzDee is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 2, 2010)

Makes the idea of chocolate body paint very very appealing  

Muy delicioso


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2010)

He really makes me laugh. A lot.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 2, 2010)

She has pearls of wisdom


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2010)

He's a good man, with a good heart, and I know he will make her very happy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2010)

She's very special and I know she'll make someone very happy herself.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 2, 2010)

She likes my Aviator for some reason - its the specs I guess lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2010)

He's upbeat! (I love all bears)


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks gorgeous in every picture


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 2, 2010)

Is an ok person.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2010)

a master of subtletly


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2010)

He's better than an apple a day, and guaranteed to have me laughing so hard till it hurts :happy:


Ya beat me to it, Elaine lol.

She is a true softy, and an incurable romantic.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 2, 2010)

Puts up with incessant silliness


----------



## CPProp (Nov 2, 2010)

seems to like my pics taken in churches


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Puts up with incessant silliness



Creates incessent silliness, we need something to lighten the mood 

EDIT:CPProp got in before me...he has a great avatar!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry about that. 

has some great abbeys in his neck of the woods


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 2, 2010)

Has a signature that everyone should take to heart


----------



## CPProp (Nov 2, 2010)

She has hair that that I would love to have - but perhaps not quite so long lol ( been there quite a few years ago when it was cool for males to have long hair)


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 2, 2010)

Positive outlook in life


----------



## Mathias (Nov 2, 2010)

Always the gentlemen!


----------



## TinyTum (Nov 3, 2010)

Because he kindly gave me some rep points too.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2010)

She likes to play in the word threads


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 3, 2010)

She's another word thread addict like me!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 3, 2010)

He's just a totally awesome guy :bow:


----------



## TinyTum (Nov 3, 2010)

He looks quite good looking.  And he's from Yorkshire so probably has a lovely Yorkshire accent?


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 3, 2010)

I like her creative gift cards.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 3, 2010)

She's wonderful


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 3, 2010)

Can I use you for a reference? Evidently I need them. 

She's a warm and thoughtful friend and presence on the forums.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wonderfully glamorous with a great personality


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 4, 2010)

he is a great friend and I have everything crossed for him re the job thing hes also a talented poet


----------



## Mathias (Nov 4, 2010)

She's such a kind and caring person.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 4, 2010)

he has an awesome new avatar 

plus he is just a great and wonderful human being


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 4, 2010)

She's a really understanding and sympathetic friend


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2010)

He's a ginger nut!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 4, 2010)

He's just a nut! One of the good ones


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2010)

Why thank you!

She helps make Australia great!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 4, 2010)

He'd probably buy me a beer.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> He's a ginger nut!



Since when have i been ginger? 



CPProp said:


> He'd probably buy me a beer.



He's a unique and welcome character on the boards :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Nov 4, 2010)

I wanna snuggle him!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2010)

Everything. Everything. EVERYTHING.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 4, 2010)

She seems to be everyones "cariad" and long may she be so :]


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2010)

He did that on purpose so I'd have to Google it. If only it were true.

His posts are full of wit and warmth.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 4, 2010)

She's very sweet and kind :happy:.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2010)

Hasn't smacked my bitch up.



Yet.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 4, 2010)

he's smarter than the average..boo boo


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 4, 2010)

CPProp said:


> he's smarter than the average..boo boo



He clearly likes using a large vocabulary (so do i hehe :happy


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2010)

CPProp:I have a soft spot in my heart (and evidently my head) for bears.

Rellis: Sweet in a good way.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 4, 2010)

She loves bears

do you have the latest Harrods christmas one - he is cute and you'd love him...I get all my bears as pressies from there

www.harrods.com/HarrodsStore/find/c/christmas,christmas-2010-christmas-bears/p/000000000002049715


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 5, 2010)

Kind, smart, and an extremely talented photographer. Plus, he often has birds in his pics.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2010)

A very sensetive and supportive person


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 5, 2010)

A great guy who I hope will still manage to keep his job.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2010)

Always has the best intentions with his posts


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 5, 2010)

He is a very nice person!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2010)

She's also a very nice person, and very attractive i might add :blush:


----------



## frankman (Nov 5, 2010)

His awesome youtube contributions.

And the guillotine in his hometown. That's a classy touch.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 5, 2010)

He's witty and has badass taste in books and movies. But really, I just like him because he's f*cking hot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2010)

She's smart as hell, funny and always looks like she's having fun in her pics.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 5, 2010)

She is adorable but keeps nicking my viennese whirls from my biscuit jar


----------



## Linda (Nov 5, 2010)

He had me at Viennese Whirls


----------



## CPProp (Nov 5, 2010)

She has lovely eyes - and has been had by Viennese Whirls - your supposed to have the whirls not visa versa


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2010)

Look, if we're gonna keep bumping into each other here, you better know how to dance.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 5, 2010)

She reminds me of a young Stevie Nicks. I hope that's a compliment, because that's how it was intended.


----------



## Linda (Nov 5, 2010)

There is just something about him....he is one of my favorite people on Dims


----------



## Mathias (Nov 6, 2010)

She's very genuine!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 6, 2010)

He's a total sweetheart _and_ a cutie!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 6, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's a total sweetheart _and_ a cutie!



I could say exactly the same thing about her.....only with a 'She' at the start


----------



## Linda (Nov 6, 2010)

He has a great spirit. Someone you just know you like right away.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2010)

She has beautiful eyes.


----------



## lalatx (Nov 6, 2010)

I like her shock at the apparent lack of gravy.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 6, 2010)

*How can such a wonderful avatar *:wubu:* have the worst intentions*


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2010)

Big, steady, dependable, warm.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 6, 2010)

She's pretty!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know what 'Twisted Nerve' refers to, but i think it sounds cool hehe


----------



## Mathias (Nov 6, 2010)

It's actually from this video. I like that he noticed it!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 6, 2010)

Mathias said:


> It's actually from this video. I like that he noticed it!



By the looks of it a fan of Kill Bill, which is totally fine by me


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 6, 2010)

So so so adorable.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 6, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> So so so adorable.



Quite simply the most amazing and beautiful person i know :bow:


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 6, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Quite simply the most amazing and beautiful person i know :bow:



Even MORE amazing- just too damn modest to admit it


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 6, 2010)

Won't give up on trying to make me think i'm more amazing than she is.....I'M NOT!


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 6, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Won't give up on trying to make me think i'm more amazing than she is.....I'M NOT!



His stubbornness is cute too


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 6, 2010)

Makes me smile, 'cause you two are just adorable :happy:


----------



## Proner (Nov 7, 2010)

One of the greatest poster here :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 7, 2010)

he gives me awesome compliments on my bears


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 7, 2010)

She's one of the sweetest and kindest people on Dims


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 7, 2010)

I love watching his interactions with a certain young lady on the boards....it makes me smile and go aawww


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2010)

She's a happy camper!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 7, 2010)

He's adorable


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 7, 2010)

I love her avatar picture


----------



## Magusz (Nov 7, 2010)

she's a very sweet girl!


----------



## lalatx (Nov 7, 2010)

He watches Family Guy


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2010)

I like her avatar!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 7, 2010)

He's funny!


----------



## AsianXL (Nov 7, 2010)

Loves her caption.. Bitcherriffic...


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 7, 2010)

she's beautiful and sassy


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 7, 2010)

Likes to laugh, likes tea and nature hikes...AND has the same birthday as me. 

Sounds pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

=) Her actual beauty is astounding, as is her remarkable avatar. 
_(Which, looks familar.. ) _


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 7, 2010)

She's a supah sexy retro gamer!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

He's a fantabulous Ego-Stroker.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 7, 2010)

She said 'stroker' heh heh heh


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

She's got a great mind 
_Much Like My Own_


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2010)

She's a supercute retro gaming princess! :smitten:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 7, 2010)

He's a real genuine good guy, hard to find.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 7, 2010)

hes talented, cute and a true english gentleman


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 7, 2010)

Easy on the eyes :wubu: and I love hearing her accent


----------



## CPProp (Nov 7, 2010)

Gosh to slow again - for Spiritangel

She looked devastatingly attractive in her pink Bra and bunches :blush:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2010)

Avatar reminds me of Rocky and Bullwinkle.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 7, 2010)

That his Location is PA... which I assume stands for Positive Attitude


----------



## TinyTum (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know much about him but that's a great avatar!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Her avatar name's making me want to play scrabble


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2010)

if i have the same guy then i like the fact he likes wrestling lol. loved wrestling when i was a kid.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> if i have the same guy then i like the fact he likes wrestling lol. loved wrestling when i was a kid.



He does have the right person :happy:

And he has one awesome profile picture


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 8, 2010)

hes a very thoughtful and intelligent young man


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2010)

she has an awesome accent (again if i have the right person lol)


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 8, 2010)

A fellow gamer


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2010)

loves her hair color


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I like his flamboyant use of capital letters


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 8, 2010)

Sarcasm is sexy


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 8, 2010)

she has made a friend of mine very happy and I am soooo happy for them both


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 8, 2010)

she is kind, we definitely need more people like her in the world.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 8, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> she is kind, we definitely need more people like her in the world.



She's created a fantastic new word in her avatar


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 8, 2010)

One of the great guys in DIMS -


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 8, 2010)

Lives on the East Coast! Obviously, the most awesome place to be


----------



## AsianXL (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the fact that she loves KPOP, like me....


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 9, 2010)

Speaks some Korean- which is totally awesome. I'm going to be taking it up next year =D

And he's actually asian, so he doesn't have to be a total poser like myself


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 9, 2010)

Definitely like her avatar!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 9, 2010)

He made reference to a 1986 movie most people _never_ mention! :3


----------



## Mathias (Nov 9, 2010)

She's a gamer and a cutie!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 9, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She's a gamer and a cutie!



She is, indeed!

Matt's an awesome guy, you can tell that just from what he posts. What's not to like about him?


----------



## TinyTum (Nov 9, 2010)

It's often tough following him on the 'change a letter' threads.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 9, 2010)

She's a fellow Brit! Is our little group here growing or am I just starting to notice more?


----------



## Proner (Nov 9, 2010)

He likes writing!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 9, 2010)

I always smile when i read his location......makes me think he's inside of a small mammal


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 9, 2010)

So caring and understanding- I'm lucky to have him :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 9, 2010)

Another gamer!


----------



## frankman (Nov 9, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Another gamer!



He's one of the classiest dudes posting here.

There are pics on the board for proof too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 9, 2010)

Funny, smart, hot. Everything.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 9, 2010)

strong minded and determined


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 9, 2010)

shes lovely and fiesty


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 9, 2010)

she always has something positive to say and she gives great internet hugs!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 9, 2010)

she is very cool and awesome and someone I would totally hang out with irl


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

She is a great supportive friend that I hope to meet someday.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 9, 2010)

He has just shown up out of the blue....nice surprise! I know someone who will be happy to have him about....awwww


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

She is an awesome person, and a good friend.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 9, 2010)

Avatar always reminds me of an archery target


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

He's a reader, and I respect people who like to read. :bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 9, 2010)

both he and his girlfriend are awesome!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

She's pretty awesome herself!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 9, 2010)

He's possibly one of the sweetest men on the planet.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

She's just an incredible person whom I wish nothing but the best for.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 9, 2010)

hes back hes back woot hooo hes back I love that he is back cause I miss it when he and micara dont post


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 9, 2010)

A genuine and caring friend


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

He's a great guy, and I like the acronym in his avatar.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 9, 2010)

hes adorable, funny and cute if he haddnt been snapped up already by an amazing woman I would be joining the queue


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 10, 2010)

Always has something kind to say- she's such a positive person :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 10, 2010)

she is stunning inside and out


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 10, 2010)

Has a really strong spirit and a great outlook on life


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 10, 2010)

is an inspired and thoughtful young man


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 10, 2010)

Likes to make others feel good about themselves and always encouraging.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 10, 2010)

Has thought about me in a bikini


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 10, 2010)

Just made me giggle


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 10, 2010)

She loves it when I hog the sheets.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 10, 2010)

Is odd.....


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the way she dresses.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 10, 2010)

Always a great and lively presence here


----------



## Micara (Nov 10, 2010)

He's such a nice guy! Possibly THE nicest guy!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 10, 2010)

is sweet and sassy


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 10, 2010)

She is very kind and thoughtful...:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 10, 2010)

He's one of the classiest guys here.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 10, 2010)

he is a sweet and caring friend who is also a kick arse gamer


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 11, 2010)

She said 'arse' not 'ass'...the PROPER way of saying it


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 11, 2010)

He's an Englishman, and that makes him AWESOME!!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 11, 2010)

I used to live in the city right next to where he lives right now -- brings back memories of Washington state.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 11, 2010)

He's the only man I know who can be elegantly wasted. That takes true talent.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 11, 2010)

he made an FAish video and isn't afraid to say what he likes and how he thinks


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2010)

I LOVE her! Gorgeous, funny, and she's a wee bit sassy too


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 11, 2010)

She has officially EXITED the "2010 Singles" thread !!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 11, 2010)

his sarcastic sense of humor and as always, his love for MST3K


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 11, 2010)

A woman of faith if i judge her avatar and signatures correctly. faith in what is not important but just to have faith in something and to be dignified with it (as she is) is an admirable and respected attribute.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2010)

He is a true english gentleman, and very talented one day I will get a book in the post he has written (and yes I expect an autographed copy) and he is in love wich is always wonderful to see


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 11, 2010)

She is probably one of the kindest people here on Dims.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2010)

He pays a lot of attention to the threads around here


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2010)

shes in looooveeeeeeee

yay


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 11, 2010)

She's purdy


----------



## njcoach (Nov 11, 2010)

she is fun to drink with


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 11, 2010)

He throws a great party!!


----------



## Micara (Nov 11, 2010)

She's a strong woman who follows her dreams!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 11, 2010)

Love the avatar and eyeglasses are always a win-win for me


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 11, 2010)

His hot self is a win.

Was that a tad inappropriate? I'll blame in on being ill. This time.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 12, 2010)

I always liked her screename!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2010)

hes a gentle wonderful soul who I am proud to call friend


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 12, 2010)

Her spiritualness.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2010)

hes Hosay what more needs to be said he is awesomeness wrapped in awesome with a filling of even more awesome and an awesome price as well


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 12, 2010)

I can't think of enough ways to say she's a wonderfully sensetive and caring person


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 12, 2010)

Can always make me feel good, no matter what. So understanding and caring, I can't say it enough :wubu:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 12, 2010)

she is very smart


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 12, 2010)

Probably has one of the most memorable profile pictures I have ever seen!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 12, 2010)

he's a video game store owner. fucking awesome


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 12, 2010)

He lives REALLY close to me.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 12, 2010)

she's from jersey too. jersey people rule


----------



## Micara (Nov 12, 2010)

I <3 his hair and his profile pic!!!


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 12, 2010)

Gorgeous with a great fashion sense :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 12, 2010)

she is beautiful and very kind


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 12, 2010)

She is such a lovely girl, and I just know she will make *him* very happy :happy:


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 12, 2010)

She's a real sweet lady with good taste in music who offers to cook dinner for people when she sees they are tired and overworked!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 12, 2010)

Shhh, don't tell everyone I cook 

He is such a talented guy, a great musician and very sweet too.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 12, 2010)

Shes a Chocolate Chip Chick


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2010)

hes all fun and games


----------



## CPProp (Nov 12, 2010)

She is someone I would have loved to have met when I live in Australia - but would have been about 6 or 8 at the time


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 12, 2010)

He's a self-made man, and I respect that!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 12, 2010)

He's cool


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 12, 2010)

i like her forum name


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice screen name.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2010)

he is such a sweetie and a wonderful caring friend


----------



## Mathias (Nov 13, 2010)

I like it when she asks me questions on formspring!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 13, 2010)

He is a good guy, with a good heart. Oh, and he's a gamer.....excellent combo!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2010)

She likes a lot of my stuff on FB. It's sweet. She's sweet. She also takes a good picture.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 13, 2010)

She has bears to the left of her and bears to the right a wee bear in front and a little bear behind


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 13, 2010)

I love his location


----------



## CPProp (Nov 13, 2010)

Love the warmth that emulates from her Avatar


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2010)

He's charming.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 13, 2010)

She has a wonderfully educated palate


----------



## CPProp (Nov 13, 2010)

She Smile in the rain and makes the sun shine


----------



## imfree (Nov 13, 2010)

CPProp said:


> She Smile in the rain and makes the sun shine



CPProp's a great Guy who shares my admiration for big(toys)machines.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 13, 2010)

He seems to like all weird and wonderful electo / mechanical things as I do


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 13, 2010)

He's charming


----------



## CPProp (Nov 13, 2010)

I love the fact she frightens me slightly


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 13, 2010)

They quite obviously have awesome taste in cartoons!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 13, 2010)

we share an eye colour


----------



## CPProp (Nov 13, 2010)

She lives about 130 km south from where I used to live.......... Oh well thats life


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 13, 2010)

I like his signature


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2010)

Cute username. Also, welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice and welcoming! Thanks


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks adorable AND sexy in her avatar :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 13, 2010)

shes in love shes in love and thats no lie

shes in love shes in love and shes never gonna say goodbye (omg sooo channelling lano and woodley today)


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 14, 2010)

She's always one to offer kind words when people are feeling down. And I never have to doubt her sincerity. Truly one of the good girls!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 14, 2010)

awwwwww always makes me go awwwww with the lovely heartfelt compliments he gives


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 14, 2010)

She is amazingly creative


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 14, 2010)

Absolutely love her attitude!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 14, 2010)

He has heard of Siren! lol


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 14, 2010)

Unless I'm color-blind (which IS possible), she has beautiful green eyes!  

On a totally unrelated side note, the Dims site is ridiculously SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW right now. I think I've seen faster funeral processions, honestly.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 14, 2010)

His name reminds me of Wind in the Willows (my favorite book as a kid)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 14, 2010)

Everytime I see his posts, my eyes automatically go to the forum title and I say to myself, "Krikey!" lol The word just cracks me up..KRIKEY!! lol I know, I'm a dork!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 14, 2010)

I like how she just jumped right on in....good move


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 14, 2010)

I like how sweet she is! I'm still somewhat of a lurker, reading on the various topics here so  But I have seen several posts of yours and you're always nice & sweet!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2010)

I like her user handle


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 14, 2010)

She's a freakin' Green-eyed Fairy!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, hellooooo, it's Batman!! Who doesn't love some Batman?!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 14, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Well, hellooooo, it's Batman!! Who doesn't love some Batman?!



And who doesn't like to be naughty


----------



## Mathias (Nov 14, 2010)

She's super nice!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 14, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She's super nice!



aww thanks. You seem very kind as well. *hug


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 15, 2010)

I really like her sense of humor and her witty posts!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

He makes me laugh with his posts..


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2010)

She's a gamer, so that scores points straight away


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

*woo hoo* I like that she just gave me some points! Points are good! lol


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2010)

yay another gamer

and totally love how enthusiastic about this thread you are just awesomenss


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

She's a teddy bear artist! Awww!! What medium?


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> She's a teddy bear artist! Awww!! What medium?



mostly mohair, paw pad fabric and recycled curtain fabric at pressent 


She is fast becomming a regular face in this and other threads I look forward to getting to know her better


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 15, 2010)

I like her "aka Amanda Claus" notation right by her avatar. Too cool !!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I like her "aka Amanda Claus" notation right by her avatar. Too cool !!



well I always turn into amandaclause at this time of year (who do you think tips santa off re the norti or nice list ?)



I love that he is elegantly wasted so classy and yet so wrong


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm totally jealous. What do you have to do to achieve the abililty to have a custom title? 

And she's in Santa's Workshop, workin' on mah present! *squee*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 15, 2010)

She has spunk!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 15, 2010)

She has 2 neat looking cats


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 15, 2010)

He lives in Las Vegas which is where my best friend lives also !!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 15, 2010)

Just a fantastic guy all round, one of the very best on Dims.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2010)

I really enjoyed his YouTube video. I could tell he spoke from the heart. His accent is also sexy.


----------



## Micara (Nov 15, 2010)

She is a sweet person with an adorable son!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 15, 2010)

Amazingly friendly and welcoming, and i'm so glad she's back and posting more


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2010)

he is a kindhearted wonderful man


----------



## Mathias (Nov 15, 2010)

And she is a lovely kindhearted wonderful woman! :smitten:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

We both have similar interests!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2010)

I love her enthusiasm on the threads.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 16, 2010)

I like that she plays in all the game threads here!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 16, 2010)

I love watching him grow up and gain more confidence in himself


----------



## Mathias (Nov 16, 2010)

I love the festive tag under her name!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

I love his smile  I've said it before, but it can't hurt to repeat it


----------



## isamarie69 (Nov 16, 2010)

Shes adorable, always seems happy and upbeat, and I love her style.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 16, 2010)

she likes tuxedo cats


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 16, 2010)

Seems like they're posting more recently than they have before, always good to see somebody getting involved more.


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 16, 2010)

Everything =D


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 16, 2010)

She's into philosophy, a fascinating subject.


----------



## Micara (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, I'd have to say that his tagline pretty much rocks! :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 16, 2010)

Who doesn't like a sexy lady with glasses?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice! And her username is fun to say too! lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 16, 2010)

From her profile, she's a Star Wars fan.


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 16, 2010)

I love his self-quote.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 16, 2010)

She's the most caring person I know, and makes me blush more than I thought humanly possible


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 16, 2010)

He is the most awesome guy I know here on Dims. A perfect gentleman, who always find the right words any occasion... all in all, a great guy.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

I like that I have that song from his sig stuck in my head again..It's a fun song! lol

Edit: Ok, so maybe the lyrics aren't entirely 'fun' but the tempo of the song is upbeat lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 16, 2010)

She is a goofball, and seems to enjoy the greatest band ever, or Ramones, as they were called


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

He mentioned Jim Gaffigan in another game thread..and Jim's 'hot pocket' bit totallly makes me lol!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2010)

She keeps this thread going right now lol :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 16, 2010)

She's just the sweetest!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

He is unique


----------



## CPProp (Nov 16, 2010)

She likes the word Kricky lol.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 16, 2010)

I think his avatar is extra cute.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 16, 2010)

She is a canny lass with a great title


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

Crikey! Look who it is! lol He is super nice! I feel like I'm saying that alot but everyone here is! I love it  And I'm still n00b'n it up so until I get the real dirt on y'all, this is all I got!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 16, 2010)

she has a cute cute face!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 16, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> she has a cute cute face!



She's a sweetie pie. Muah. :kiss2:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

She believes that love is the answer...and so do I!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 16, 2010)

She is looking for dirt - the best I have to offer are my boots after a yomp through muddy fields


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

He just made me laff!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 16, 2010)

She is a bonny wee lass with a keen sense of humus lol.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2010)

I get his kooky humour


----------



## CPProp (Nov 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I get his kooky humour



I love it that she does - otherwise i'd be talking to myself lol..


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

He talks to himself sometimes, apparently..as well do I. I rarely answer myself though!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 16, 2010)

I love she talks to her self to - But don't you just hate it when you lose an argument lol.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

Again, he makes me laugh! I am a female, I never lose an argument - don'tcha know? hahah!!!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 16, 2010)

She never loses an argument - wish i could say the same especially with myself lol.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 5, 2017)

He seems to be creative and witty at times in the free association thread


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2017)

He always seems positive


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 5, 2017)

She is always so sweet!


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 6, 2017)

:bow::happy:She has a great sense of humor :happy::bow:


----------



## Angel (Nov 7, 2017)

nitewriter has a way with words. 

(even when I intentionally change letters to z, v, and j!)


----------



## DragonFly (Nov 7, 2017)

Angel always has a kind word and has stuck with the forums since the beginning!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2017)

DragonFly, shares some wonderfully humorous pics!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2017)

Love his thread bumps!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2017)

She has great taste in music! :happy:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 10, 2017)

Love his humor


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2017)

love her humor also!


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2017)

He is kind; and funny. I also like things he posts on fb.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 14, 2017)

She is really kind


----------



## azerty (Nov 14, 2017)

She is a sweet lady


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 14, 2017)

He is one awesome guy


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2017)

She is from Ohio, which is where my Mom was born!


----------



## azerty (Nov 15, 2017)

He is very good at 'Change a letter'


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 15, 2017)

He is from France where my dad was during WWII


----------



## azerty (Nov 15, 2017)

I like the John Lennon quote she put on profile


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2017)

He's a very nice man


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 16, 2017)

She is a very nice person


----------



## Angel (Nov 18, 2017)

She is kind and a fellow Buckeye!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 27, 2017)

Angel -

I've never posted to a thread like this because I'm afraid I'd bring it to a screeching halt - but I'll try.

My wife (Mrs Ho Ho) is an Angel too. I've been doing a bit of research. Did you know that, until an Angel is promoted to senior status, he/she is permitted only one lie (though it may be the same one, over and over)? My wife tells a whopper. Every time I tell her she is an Angel, she denies it.

I'll bet you do too!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 30, 2017)

He knows a lot of stuff and he enjoys sharing stuff he knows!


----------



## Angel (Dec 3, 2017)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Angel -
> 
> I've never posted to a thread like this because I'm afraid I'd bring it to a screeching halt - but I'll try.
> 
> ...



I've never heard about an angel being permitted one (recurring) lie. Wouldn't that result in a tarnished halo? 

I abhor someone being blatantly verbally dishonest with me because to me it a suggests a total lack of respect for me, my feelings, my kind heartedness, and even with reguards to my some what mediocre level of intelligence. I personally try my best to treat those whom I come into contact with as I would prefer to be treated, so I'm not so sure I would embrace or subscribe to a permissiveness for intentional mendaciousness.

Perhaps that would equate me as a conscientious objector for eschewing such a liberty. ()

There's a little story behind the Angel moniker. After 11.5 years of marriage, my then husband decided to quit the best paying job he ever had (without having anything else lined up; and without regard for then current financial obligations; or my need for medication; or that we lived close to my family) to return to his state of birth and he also informed me that he was "leaving with or without me". 

I prayed about the situation and asked that if it was God's will that I relocate that certain things take place. I can be pretty firm and set in my ways when I feel "right", so some of the things I asked to take place were as viewed as "no way" by a couple who were privy to my requests. Needless to say, I was quickly relocated to an area that was nothing like I was used to and to where I knew no one except my then husband's family. The environment became life threatening within three weeks. On a Friday I told my then husband that I was going to find another place to live come Monday, and I did.

I turned to the kind of lifestyle that I has been familiar with and met some of the most wonderful individuals I have ever known in my life. Every time I would get settled in and find happiness, I would be uprooted again through no choice of my own. In less than a year and a half I had been relocated seven times. Each time, new individuals were brought into my life who watched over me and who invited me into their lives/families.

One of the families was a long time bishop/evangelist/minister/retired pastor and his minster wife and their adult and disabled (due to MS) daughter whom they were caring for. This couple was in their mid to late 70s. I was 30. They invited me to visit as often as I could. They became like surrogate parents to me, though on an even higher level than earthly parents. Though I was only 30, it was expressed to me that I was like the "old timers" who adhered to tenants and beliefs like those of years before that this elderly couple shepherded when they first became young ministers. It was often remarked that I possesed an "old" soul, one that bore witness with theirs.

One Sunday as she was teaching the adult Sunday school class (and I was quietly sitting at the back of the room) she began sharing about an incident of an incounter with an angel. She described the angel as one of the sweetest, kindest, sent-down-from-heaven beings that she had ever met. She began to tell of things the angel had done, said, and experienced, and how the angel had touched the lives of so many, and had also blessed her and her husband's and their daughter's lives. There was a moment when our eyes met and I then realised that she had been talking about me, and she confirmed so. Very soon after additional things began to happen. I have always just been "me". Others who were not in or even aware of what was said that Sunday morning began to say that I was an angel (some gave me various angel items). That has also continued.

At the end of the year and a half, I was back in my hometown. I would still encounter complete strangers who would either "prophesy" over me or walk up to me in public places, some hugging me, and telling me that they knew that I was an angel.

I'm still just "me". 



* "me" being this super fat woman who has since adulthood always wanted just one special man who would love and accept what I refer to as "all of me" (the physical me, the emotional me, and the spiritual me)


----------



## Angel (Dec 3, 2017)

I like that swamptoad has found his princess (the sweet Snow Angel) and that they are happy and in love. :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 3, 2017)

I like that I now know more to the story of why her "dimensioner" name is "Angel"


----------



## Angel (Dec 24, 2017)

He is compassionate and caring.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 28, 2017)

whats not to like about her?


----------



## CPProp (Dec 29, 2017)

I like that He seems to find some of my post humerous - what more could anyone ask?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 29, 2017)

a great poster here at Dimensions! :bow: very creative and witty at times on the free association thread! :happy:


----------



## Angel (Dec 30, 2017)

It's fun to go back and forth responding to his posts in the Lounge.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2017)

I like that I keep bumping into her time and time again in this thread. :doh:


----------



## Angel (Jan 1, 2018)

I like that he is one of the good guys around here.

Happy New Year, swamptoad!


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 1, 2018)

Sorry late to the party.Wishing you all a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah & fabulous festivus. Before another senior moment takes hold Happy New Year! Bring on the Bowl Games and spiked punch.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 4, 2018)

He's an excellent wordsmith, quite incredible.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 4, 2018)

Angel said:


> I like that he is one of the good guys around here.
> 
> Happy New Year, swamptoad!




Thank you, Angel! Same to you. 


I like that Adamantoise is quite knowledgeable with metal music. He is polite and wishes people happy birthday as well. :happy:


----------

